#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-16
<ubotu> New bug: #126207 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer.real crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126207
<ubotu> New bug: #126208 in Ubuntu "CH Products USB Yoke and Pedals not working under kernel 2.6.20-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126208
<ubotu> New bug: #126210 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ChatSniff" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126210
<ubotu> New bug: #126211 in gnome-panel (main) "only 2 workspaces available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126211
<ubotu> New bug: #126214 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "suspend to ram 2.6.22-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126214
<ubotu> New bug: #126220 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[regression]  wireless card does not work in gutsy, ma311" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126220
<ubotu> New bug: #126222 in dwm (universe) "Please sync dwm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126222
<ubotu> New bug: #126225 in evolution (main) "e. does update mail in preview view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126225
<ubotu> New bug: #126226 in mon (universe) "mon: New upstream release 1.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126226
<ubotu> New bug: #126227 in Ubuntu "Kernel Panic on boot after automatic disk check" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126227
<ubotu> New bug: #126228 in oggconvert (universe) "Please update oggconvert to 0.2.1.1" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126228
<ubotu> New bug: #126231 in Ubuntu "gnome-control-center crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126231
<ubotu> New bug: #126233 in Ubuntu "Open office writer Document Recovery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126233
<ubotu> New bug: #126234 in udev (main) "Udev Package missing debug info package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126234
<ubotu> New bug: #126236 in brasero (universe) "brasero 0.6.0 is not able to change the directory columns (thunar)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126236
<ubotu> New bug: #126243 in Ubuntu "Ethernet not found on 6.06LTS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126243
<ubotu> New bug: #126249 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "dell m1210 sound completely broken - gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126249
<ubotu> New bug: #126251 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-settings menu item missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126251
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #126255 in xserver-xgl (universe) "FTBFS" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126255
<ubotu> New bug: #126258 in gcc-defaults (main) "VDKBuilder problem with g++4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126258
<ubotu> New bug: #126261 in kaffeine (main) "all video players hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126261
<ubotu> New bug: #126263 in libfcgi-ruby (universe) "rails + apache2 + fcgi: Default Rails application fails with "ActionController::RoutingError (no route found to match "/" with {:method=>:get})"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126263
<ubotu> New bug: #126266 in kde4libs (universe) "depends on wrong giflib" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126266
<ubotu> New bug: #126268 in poker-network (universe) "poker2d crashes during startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126268
<ubotu> New bug: #126271 in banshee (universe) "FTBFS on !(sparc|powerpc) due to indirect hal build-dep" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126271
<ubotu> New bug: #126272 in revelation (universe) "[gutsy]  revelation-0.4.11-2ubuntu2 is missing dependency to python-gnomecanvas " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126272
<ubotu> New bug: #126278 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup does not purge old backups logarithmically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126278
<ubotu> New bug: #126274 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "System gets unresponsive under moderate load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126274
<ubotu> New bug: #126280 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup time option "simple" time is obscure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126280
<dholbach> hey thekorn!
<dholbach> how's it going?
<thekorn> hi dholbach,
<thekorn> fine, just had the last exam for this semester this morning
<thekorn> how was london?
<dholbach> very good - we got a lot of things done thanks a lot
<dholbach> and I managed to find a bunch of nice records :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126284 in mono-addins "Please sync mono-addins (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126284
<thekorn> cool! - I will finish my "Mid-term Student Survey" now, then buy some ice-cream and do some more coding...
<dholbach> excellent :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126286 in Ubuntu "Gusty upgrade tool bug in modifying sources.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126286
<ubotu> New bug: #126287 in ghostscript (main) "Impossible to print some PDF file with evince or lp / lpr : /invalidfont in --stringwidth--" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126287
<ubotu> New bug: #126288 in Ubuntu "/usr/lib/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-ask should always be on-top" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126288
<ubotu> New bug: #126294 in Ubuntu "CD-DVD TS-L632D dont detected and dont mounted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126294
<ubotu> New bug: #126295 in tomcat5 (universe) "Please remove tomcat5 from the archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126295
<ubotu> New bug: #126082 in scribes (universe) "scribes crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126082
<ubotu> New bug: #126297 in logcheck (main) "syslogd rule doesn't match" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126297
<ubotu> New bug: #125531 in scribes (universe) "scribes crashed with AttributeError in __refresh()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125531
<ubotu> New bug: #126301 in Ubuntu "Network Manager not setting up the network correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126301
<ubotu> New bug: #126305 in Ubuntu "Please package StartUp Manager" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126305
<ubotu> New bug: #126306 in pulseaudio (main) "No sound with Ubuntu or UbuntuStudio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126306
<paulm123> hi, can someone check a bug for me?
<persia> paulm123: Which bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #126308 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126308
<ubotu> New bug: #126310 in Ubuntu "New feature for "cp" and "mv" in the terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126310
<paulm123> persia: in feisty, in interactive python2.5 prompt, i find that when python-matplotlib is installed, the help() -> modules listing fails.
<persia> paulm123: Yep.  I can reproduce that.  Have you filed a bug in launchpad?
<paulm123> persia: am halfway through... just wanted to confirm it. :-)
<persia> paulm123: Great.  Thanks for discovering this, and reporting the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #126314 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta crashes on opening or creating a glade file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126314
<ubotu> New bug: #126315 in stetic (universe) "Please sync stetic (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126315
<ubotu> New bug: #126320 in openoffice.org (main) "scanning resolution cannot be defined exactly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126320
<ubotu> New bug: #126322 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice locks up after retrieving a saved document,preadsheet on ubuntu since latest updates loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126322
<ubotu> New bug: #126323 in linux-meta (main) "Ide controller on Dell D430 does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126323
<ubotu> New bug: #126324 in evolution (main) "evolution does not save user configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126324
<ubotu> New bug: #126326 in cman (universe) "Failure in /usr/share/cluster/script.h return instead of exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126326
<ubotu> New bug: #126328 in partman-auto-lvm (main) "swap volume fails to mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126328
<ubotu> New bug: #126329 in procps (main) ""free" shows too much memory in use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126329
<ubotu> New bug: #126330 in kdepim (main) "KDE 3.5.7 on Feisty: e-mail autocompletion from LDAP source doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126330
<ubotu> New bug: #125640 in apt "Dynamic MMap ran out of room" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125640
<ubotu> New bug: #126332 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser crashes exporting resultset as excel worksheet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126332
<ubotu> New bug: #126333 in Ubuntu "gutsy audio volume box problem when using keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126333
<ubotu> New bug: #126335 in Ubuntu "Installation Error: Can't Access tty." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126335
<ubotu> New bug: #126337 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-image-2.6.22-8-powerpc doesn't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126337
<ubotu> New bug: #126340 in ecryptfs-utils (universe) "[needs sponsor]  please update ecryptfs-utils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126340
<ubotu> New bug: #126342 in Ubuntu "Please sync vim-syntax-gtk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126342
<ubotu> New bug: #126343 in bluefish (universe) "can't add file to project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126343
<ubotu> New bug: #126344 in openoffice.org (main) "edit menu does not appear correctly in writer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126344
<ubotu> New bug: #126347 in gnome-panel (main) "without audio - bad shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126347
<ubotu> New bug: #126348 in Ubuntu "Please sync evolution-python 0.0.2-1 from Debian Experimental (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126348
<ubotu> New bug: #126349 in evolution (main) "Numpad arrows don't work in edit message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126349
<Hobbsee> asac: ping
<asac> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> asac: how are your tribe 3 bugs going?
<asac> probably pretty bad ... was busted by mozilla doing a quick release
<asac> any specific bug?
<asac> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=asac&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.milestone%3Alist=470&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes
<Hobbsee> .used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Hobbsee> asac: http://tinyurl.com/2rdfhg
<movi> are you guys also doing kernel bugs ?
<asac> Hobbsee: bug 123800 ... might be fixed in time as its a nasty thing it would be worth an exception
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123800 in firefox "[gutsy]  resource:/browserconfig.properties not installed" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123800
<Hobbsee> asac: and any of the network mangler ones that you care to take a look at
<asac> the other can be pushed back
<Hobbsee> what do you want them to be pushed back to?
<Hobbsee> asac: t4?
<asac> safe mode can easily go back to beta
<asac> i just put it there to be reminded to think about it
<asac> its already evaluated :)
<bdmurray> movi: what do you mean "doing"?
<movi> do you also fix kernel bug
<movi> *kernel bugs
<Hobbsee> asac: ah right
<movi> o should i go to #ubuntu-kernel ?
* Hobbsee shoves those back
<bdmurray> We have a kernel team that works on kernel bugs but I can help you submit a bug report if you need to or gather the right information for a kernel bug report.
<asac> Hobbsee: the network-manager bug ... no idea why its targetted at all
* Hobbsee assumes that mvo will not fix apt before tribe 3, and so will fix that later
<movi> no i can do that myself. i just hoped i could find someone to help me resolve it. its a really nasty and peculiar one
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ahhh.  you!  dont go away.
<asac> Hobbsee: pushed back to tribe-6
<Hobbsee> asac: great, OK
<bdmurray> movi: okay then well good luck
<mvo> Hobbsee: what paritcular one?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I'm not going anywhere quickly - feeling sluggish.
<Hobbsee> mvo: the metapackages not getting recommends installed by default, if not in main
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: --> /query
<ubotu> New bug: #126354 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird doesn't place -- before signature sometimes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126354
<ubotu> New bug: #126355 in Ubuntu "quiet option does not work for feisty kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126355
<ubotu> New bug: #126357 in Ubuntu "Display bug in keyboard sound control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126357
<ubotu> New bug: #126358 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 USB memorystick not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126358
<ubotu> New bug: #126359 in gdm (main) "GDM not showing Mongolian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126359
<ubotu> New bug: #126360 in gnome-mount (main) "Using DVD+R disks on Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126360
<ubotu> New bug: #126361 in pinentry (universe) "pinentry-gtk removed, but pinentry-gtk2 does not "replace" it" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126361
<ubotu> New bug: #126362 in xorg (main) "Xorg crashes when working with large images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126362
<ubotu> New bug: #126366 in Ubuntu "I can not save FORM when I create by Openoffice.org Database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126366
<ubotu> New bug: #126369 in Ubuntu "kernel disables irq after 10 minutes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126369
<ubotu> New bug: #126372 in Ubuntu "network stalls with module r8169" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126372
<ubotu> New bug: #126374 in gnuplot (universe) "HOME END DEL keys not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126374
<ubotu> New bug: #126378 in ktorrent (main) "ERROR: Communication problem with ktorrent, it probably crashed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126378
<ubotu> New bug: #126379 in devmapper (main) "/dev/mapper/* -> /dev/dm-* symlink scheme breaks partman-crypto" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126379
<ubotu> New bug: #126381 in amsn (universe) "Feisty amsn 0.96 error on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126381
<ubotu> New bug: #126384 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 cant find my modem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126384
<ubotu> New bug: #126388 in Ubuntu "The install fails after the installation option is chosen. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126388
<bmm> I've just tried the gtkmm hello world tutorial and it says: wrong XOpenDisplay called. Aborting. I'm on gutsy (yes I know it's not stable) and was wondering if anybody could point me in the right direction?
<ubotu> New bug: #126389 in linux-meta (main) "Orinoco card fails to load on Tribe 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126389
<wattazoum> hello every one
<ubotu> New bug: #126390 in openoffice.org (main) "ooffice calc: problem importing csv file with fields containing the separator" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126390
<wattazoum> hell ubutu :-p
<wattazoum> ubotu *
<wattazoum> I am speaking to bots now , what a shame :-)
<wattazoum> hello ivoks
<Nafallo> hehe
<wattazoum> ah, question : what does mentoring mean ?
<ubotu> New bug: #126391 in nautilus (main) "drive properties consume 100% cpu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126391
<ubotu> New bug: #126392 in gnuplot (universe) "Please sync gnuplot (4.2.0-3) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126392
<ubotu> New bug: #126393 in Ubuntu "Please sync libgemplugin-ruby (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126393
<hggdh> wattazoum: that -- on whatever mentoring was offered -- you will be helped by someone more experienced (questions on how to proceed, if an approach is correct/valid, etc)
<wattazoum> hggdh : thank you  :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #126398 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when sending unmodified forwarded email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126398
<ubotu> New bug: #126396 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 123480)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126396
<ubotu> New bug: #126397 in Ubuntu "need some packages-wishlist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126397
<ubotu> New bug: #126394 in Ubuntu "Password for root does not work - suspect hacking" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126394
<ubotu> New bug: #126035 in Ubuntu "I cannot update nor install a firewall" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126035
<ubotu> New bug: #126045 in Ubuntu "Crash." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126045
<ubotu> New bug: #125597 in oprofile (universe) "/var/lib/oprofile is world readable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125597
<ubotu> New bug: #126051 in notification-daemon (main) "System does not answer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126051
<ubotu> New bug: #126059 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java has Huge Security Vulnerability, should be updated to 6update2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126059
<ubotu> New bug: #126402 in Ubuntu "Please sync c3p0 0.9.1.1.dfsg.1-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126402
<ubotu> New bug: #125629 in gnome-panel (main) "nose" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125629
<ubotu> New bug: #125857 in Ubuntu "firefox logged me out of my ubuntu session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125857
<ubotu> New bug: #126405 in python2.4 (main) "Python crahsed when using wammu to import sms text messges from Sony Ericsson k750i mobile phone." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126405
<ubotu> New bug: #126406 in uswsusp (universe) "[feisty]  causes disk error on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126406
<ubotu> New bug: #126020 in firefox (main) "trojan" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126020
<ubotu> New bug: #126023 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 124300)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126023
<ubotu> New bug: #125372 in nautilus (main) "EPS file kills my harddisk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125372
<ubotu> New bug: #125460 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125460
<ubotu> New bug: #126407 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  rt2500 driver missing from rt2x00 drivers in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-8-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126407
<ubotu> New bug: #126410 in ant (main) "Ant is assuming Sun's JRE" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126410
<ryanakca> Is it permissible to set a priority to a bug, even though it hasn't yet been confirmed?
<ubotu> New bug: #126411 in debian-installer (main) "Alternate installer doesn't create home directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126411
<ubotu> New bug: #124850 in guarddog (universe) "Guarddog blocks IRC connection via port 8001" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124850
<ubotu> New bug: #124890 in lmms (universe) "lmms crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124890
<JenFraggle_> ryanakca: which bug are you thinking of?
<ubotu> New bug: #126412 in lyx (universe) "lyx won't save urls in a format that latex2html can recognise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126412
<ryanakca> JenFraggle_: none in particular
<ryanakca> JenFraggle_: other that 126411, I might put it as medium to high, since it probably affects everybody using LVM for their home dir
<ScottK> ryanakca: Did you get your Reiser question answered OK?
<ryanakca> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.
<ryanakca> ScottK: except I'm stuck in VT at the moment because my kubuntu install didn't come with an icon set
* ryanakca can't see his mouse :)
<ScottK> OK.  Can't help you there.
<ScottK> CLI rules.
* ryanakca nods
<JenFraggle_> bug 126411
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126411 in debian-installer "Alternate installer doesn't create home directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126411
<JenFraggle_> ryanakca: Should be ok to set priority I would have thought.  May bring it to the attention of relevant people
<ryanakca> JenFraggle_: ok, thanks
<JenFraggle_> nw
<ubotu> New bug: #124427 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Menu View->Headers->All produces a window without scrollbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124427
<ubotu> New bug: #124389 in fail2ban (universe) "Feisty's Fail2Ban does not ban." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124389
<ubotu> New bug: #124399 in gnome-terminal (main) "dpkg interruption not solved; my admin.password not accepted for superusertasks" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124399
<ubotu> New bug: #124409 in firefox (main) "I dont know" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124409
<ubotu> New bug: #124269 in Ubuntu "On server login user can hack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124269
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> kinky if that works :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #126413 in myodbc (universe) "Odbc Mysql Openoffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126413
<ubotu> New bug: #126414 in squirrelmail (universe) "squirrelmail should depend on php-db" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126414
<bdmurray> Nafallo: I was unable to reproduce that bug
* ScottK guesses the reporter otherwise already had permission for some reason.
<Nafallo> bdmurray: good :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #126415 in policycoreutils (universe) "load_policy shoud be moved to /sbin " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126415
<ubotu> New bug: #126416 in gedit (main) "GEdit shows Chinese characters when I open an rtf file with it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126416
<ubotu> New bug: #126417 in backupninja (universe) "duplicity jobs not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126417
<ubotu> New bug: #126418 in gnome-pilot (main) "synchronization with CalDAV calendars in Evolution does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126418
<Kmos> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> Kmos: hello, I thought I responded to your msg
<Kmos> nop
* bdmurray wonders if he became unregistered
<ScottK> bdmurray: You are an identified user, so no.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I just fixed it
<ScottK> Ah.
<bdmurray> I hope. :)
<psyke83> quick question (I know this isn't support): I've resolved a bug on my system in which the Intel driver using EXA crashes when Compiz is enabled - it's a buggy patch in Gutsy's xserver-xorg-core. I have a bug posted with all the details on bugs.freedesktop.org, do I need to open a bug on launchpad or can I just show an Xorg maintainer the bug directly to have it fixed in the next upload?
<psyke83> here's the bug (and resolution): https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11626
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 11626 in Acceleration/EXA "Intel driver (using EXA) crashes system when starting compiz" [Normal,Resolved: notourbug] 
<Kmos> !triage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScottK> psyke83: How many channels are you asking the identical question on?
<psyke83> ScottK, sorry, I asked on #ubuntu-dev by accident, I intended to post it just in #ubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> Then you might say something like , "oops, wrong channel" on #ubuntu-dev.
<psyke83> ScottK, thanks, and sorry for the inconvenience
<ScottK> The answer is it depends on is the Xorg guy going to get it fixed in time for Gutsy.  Would it make sense to have an Ubuntu person look at it too.
<psyke83> ok, I'll enter a new bug on launchpad and refer the upstream bug - I just didn't want to cause a duplication of effort, in case the upstream change came back to gutsy first
<ScottK> That's why linking the bugs is good.
<bdmurray> Yep, Malone will watch and update the status of the upstream bug.
<stgraber> bdmurray: I just posted an answer to bug 124269 with what I think has happened
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124269 in Ubuntu "On server login user can hack" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124269
<bdmurray> stgraber: Thanks! That is really comprehensive.
<bdmurray> feel free to assign the bug to yourself if you want
<ubotu> New bug: #126420 in libhdhomerun (universe) "New upstream version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126420
<ubotu> New bug: #126427 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  please sync warsow-data from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126427
<ubotu> New bug: #126429 in tea (universe) "Please sync tea (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126429
<ubotu> New bug: #126430 in gnome-panel (main) "Toolbars do not properly display handles for notification area and window list." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126430
<ubotu> New bug: #126431 in dspam (universe) "dspam-webfrontend fails to install: dpkg-statoverride: non-existing user dspam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126431
<Cas> Can somebody mentor me how to fix my own bug :P
<Cas> I think I explained enough already in the bugreport #126431 , but maybe I can do more?
<ubotu> New bug: #126433 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 i386 has problem with Kernel 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126433
<ubotu> New bug: #126437 in ltsp (main) "[gutsy-tribe2]  ltsp chroot gets udev rules corresponding to the server's network card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126437
<ubotu> New bug: #126438 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "[gutsy]  keyring can't cancel password input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126438
<bdmurray> Cas: the best thing to do might be to contact the last packager for mentoring
<Cas> bdmurray: how can I find out who is the last packager?
<ScottK> Look in debian/changelog
<ScottK> There's a link for it in the package listing on packages.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> or aptitude changelog $pkgname
<ScottK> Cas: Gutsy already has 3.6.8-5, so a developer will mark that bug Fix Released.  If it makes the package uninstallable, it would qualify for an SRU for Feisty.
<ScottK> !SRU | Cas
<ubotu> Cas: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<ScottK> gotta run.
<Cas> It sure should be a SRU, my apt-get is now broken :(
<ScottK> Try sudo apt-get -f install
<Cas> found the packager think, it's the only person who is listed in a ubuntu1 release, guess the others are debian packagers
<ScottK> That should get you unbroken.
<Cas> Scott no luck
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Did you try to manuall add the user in question?
<ScottK> I really gotta run.
<ScottK> Bye and good luck.
<Cas> Scott I need to skip the configuring or force uninstall the package
<Cas> Scott will try that, thanks
<Cas> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-17
<ubotu> New bug: #126443 in ltsp (main) "[gutsy-tribe2]  timezone should be set in ltsp chroot as per server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126443
<ubotu> New bug: #126444 in ltsp (main) "[gutsy-tribe2]  <ctrl><alt><del> on tty0 fails to shut down ltsp thin clients" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126444
<ubotu> New bug: #126446 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "RSS reader misses the majority of the subscribed feeds - Ubuntu distro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126446
<ubotu> New bug: #126447 in acpi (main) "acpi thermal_zone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126447
<ubotu> New bug: #126454 in plucker (universe) "plucker package is broken in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126454
<ubotu> New bug: #126456 in Ubuntu "all menubars/panels disappears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126456
<ubotu> New bug: #126455 in Ubuntu "Resolution problems with Mother Board 946GZIS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126455
<ubotu> New bug: #126460 in Ubuntu "Sound keep muting itself after shutdown or restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126460
<owh> Greetings, what patch command should I use to generate a patch for a bug?
<owh> Uh, what diff I mean :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126465 in pidgin (main) "Unable to ban through MSN in pidgin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126465
<ubotu> New bug: #126468 in twiki (universe) "twiki 'data' direcory should live under /var with 'data'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126468
<ubotu> New bug: #126469 in gnome-session (main) "[patch]  logout fadeout when compiz is running" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126469
<ubotu> New bug: #126470 in totem (main) "** Message: Error: Internal data flow error." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126470
<ubotu> New bug: #126471 in clamav (universe) "unrar.c  Remote DoS in clamav before 0.91" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126471
<ubotu> New bug: #126475 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer semantics problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126475
<ubotu> New bug: #126479 in Ubuntu "Error displaying connection information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126479
<ubotu> New bug: #126480 in easytag (universe) "Please sync easytag (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126480
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #126484 in python2.5 (main) "ImportError: No module named nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126484
<chowmeined> thats not a bug...
<chowmeined> neither of those are
<Hobbsee> chowmeined: then markk them as invalid with an explanation as to why
<chowmeined> user error
<chowmeined> and their server is slow or their internet is slow
<chowmeined> maybe its a 5MB bitmap
<chowmeined> im testing gutsy
<Hobbsee> please mark them as such, then :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #126489 in kphotoalbum (universe) "scan for new images takes 1 hour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126489
<ubotu> New bug: #126490 in freetennis (universe) "freetennis manual page lists an incorrect URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126490
<ubotu> New bug: #126492 in totem (main) "Totem player cut sound every 3 second for MP3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126492
<ubotu> New bug: #126494 in network-manager (main) "wired network shown as disabled after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126494
<ubotu> New bug: #126495 in Ubuntu "[improvement]  avoid data loss on X restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126495
<ubotu> New bug: #126497 in gnome-panel (main) "only 1 workspace available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126497
<ubotu> New bug: #126498 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-settings crashes during launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126498
<ubotu> New bug: #126499 in mdadm (main) ""No devices listed in conf file were found" due to mdadm RAID1 array UUID different from actual UUID reported by vol_id" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126499
<ubotu> New bug: #126500 in vte (main) "vte has some trouble handling chinese language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126500
<ubotu> New bug: #126503 in laptop-detect (main) "please sync laptop-detect 0.13.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126503
<ubotu> New bug: #126502 in eog (main) "scrolling down the mousewheel on the collection does nothing." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126502
<ubotu> New bug: #126505 in compiz (main) "Cursor at the top can't click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126505
<ubotu> New bug: #126506 in synaptic (main) "wants to remove all kinds of packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126506
<ubotu> New bug: #126508 in kdebase (main) "konqueror stuck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126508
<ubotu> New bug: #126510 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpasupplicant package and program version doesn't match" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126510
<ubotu> New bug: #126511 in Ubuntu "i810 problem with sound after coumputer sleeping or using headphones" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126511
<Nafallo> where is those AudioBugQuestions located?
<Admiral_Chicago> Nafallo: bug related to audio is very broad, can you be more specific
<ogra> Nafallo, do we even have them ?
<Nafallo> I found the page :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> good.
<Nafallo> the URL is in the bug.
<Nafallo> hmm. what is the Triage status?
<Nafallo> that the bug includes all info
<Nafallo> ?
<Gasten> Confirmed?
<persia> Nafallo: "Triaged" Ideally means that the bug contains enough information to be useful to a developer without any requirement for further discussion with the submitter.  They should clearly describe a problem and how to replicate it.
<persia> (also, it should be against the right package, have the right importance, etc.)
<Nafallo> persia: oki. I'll let the audio team take it as New then since I have no idea in what package the bug is :-)
<Gasten> Nafallo: Can I look?
<Nafallo> Gasten: sure. bug #126511
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126511 in Ubuntu "i810 problem with sound after coumputer sleeping or using headphones" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126511
<Gasten> Nafallo: Can't it be a alsa bug?
<Nafallo> Gasten: sure. but it might as well be kernel or pmi or acpi-support.
<ubotu> New bug: #126514 in Ubuntu "comerr-dev parser error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126514
<Gasten> Could also be X/kernel.
<Nafallo> not X
<Gasten> Yes.
<Gasten> Well, it could send some strange message to alsa.
<Gasten> and not telling it to open again after hibernate.
<Nafallo> I would find X even playing with the sound-device very unlikely to be honest.
<Gasten> True.
<Gasten> Well, send it to the audio-team.
<Nafallo> Gasten: that was the first thing I did.
<ubotu> New bug: #126517 in update-manager (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126517
<ubotu> New bug: #126520 in epiphany-browser (main) "smoothScroll forgotten / not shutting down cleanly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126520
<ubotu> New bug: #126521 in compiz (main) "compiz should fall back to kwin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126521
<ubotu> New bug: #126527 in gmp (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126527
<ubotu> New bug: #126525 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree doesn't install due to a security update in flashplayer (checksum of file is changed)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126525
<ubotu> New bug: #126528 in evolution (main) "weather categories are not deleteable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126528
<ubotu> New bug: #126529 in libgksu (main) "[patch]  composited fade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126529
<eagles0513875> will i be able to get help if its a bug i have that i didnt report
<persia> eagles0513875: If a bug has already been reported (by anybody), it's a fair target for investigation.  For help working around the bug, you probably want #ubuntu.
<eagles0513875> persia: even if im running gutsy or is taht ubuntu+1
<persia> eagles0513875: Yes, in that case, #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> New bug: #126530 in evince (main) "search does not work after reload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126530
<ubotu> New bug: #126105 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in insertWindowIntoScreen()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126105
<ubotu> New bug: #126467 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with TypeError: function takes exactly 0 arguments (1 given)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126467
<ubotu> New bug: #126533 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_buffer_get_insert() (dup-of: 123066)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126533
<ubotu> New bug: #126534 in synaptic (main) "installing a test package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126534
<ubotu> New bug: #126535 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Wrong help instructions when booting CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126535
<ubotu> New bug: #126536 in libgdiplus (main) "libgdiplus 1.2.4 ftbfs implicit declaration of isspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126536
<ubotu> New bug: #126537 in freemind (multiverse) "FTBFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126537
<ubotu> New bug: #126539 in abiword (main) "FTBFS poppler config.h ENOENT" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126539
<ubotu> New bug: #126540 in nautilus (main) "Opening Popupmenu in Context of Folder with List-View impossible?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126540
<ubotu> New bug: #126542 in hotkey-setup (main) "Volume up/down/mute not recognized on HP Compaq nc6000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126542
<ubotu> New bug: #126545 in openoffice.org (main) "Misread custom selction list on opening XP xls spreadsheet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126545
<hggdh> all: anyone with Evolution experience? I need options for bug 125653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125653 in evolution "unable to start evolution as user" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125653
<Kmos> hggdh: what distro do you use ?
<hggdh> Kmos: this is Ubuntu Feisty
<Kmos> have you tried to remove .evolution directory from your home ?
<Kmos> all updates in day ?
<persia> Umm..  doesn't removing the .evolution directory delete all the mail?
<hggdh> Kmos: the user tried it: (1) rm -rf ~/.evolution/calendar and (2) rm -rf ~/.evolution. The problem is still there. And no, I have not checked for an updated base
<hggdh> persia: yes indeed it removes everything
<hggdh> but this account never successfully got into Evo
<persia> hggdh: Ah.  It's safe then :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126549 in kdebase (main) "Currupted data on usb key after unmounting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126549
<hggdh> so now, then only option I can see is gconf (for this user) is hosed -- and Evo fails on starup
<ubotu> New bug: #126550 in kdebase (main) "Currupted data on usb key after unmounting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126550
<ubotu> New bug: #126551 in gdm (main) "Gdm crashes with new kdm's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126551
<ubotu> New bug: #126552 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "piix ide driver not autoloading on Santa Rosa Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126552
<ubotu> New bug: #126554 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes when I send email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126554
<ubotu> New bug: #126563 in quark (universe) "please sync quark 3.21-3.2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126563
<ubotu> New bug: #126564 in kphotoalbum (universe) "kphotoalbum installation incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126564
<ubotu> New bug: #126565 in base-files (main) "LGPL v3 is not included" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126565
<ubotu> New bug: #126568 in Ubuntu "totem movie player can't play  movie, internal data flow error??" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126568
<ubotu> New bug: #126572 in avidemux (multiverse) "Separate cli, gtk and qt4 packages for 2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126572
<ubotu> New bug: #126577 in kde-style-qtcurve (universe) "kde-style-qtcurve makes amarok menus appear as blank grey panels (Ubuntu) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126577
<ubotu> New bug: #126578 in ubuntu-meta (main) "harden-clients conflicts with ubuntu-standard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126578
<ubotu> New bug: #126580 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer crashes when trying to extract from CD audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126580
<ubotu> New bug: #126582 in knetstats (universe) "Feisty: KNetStats crashed when opening KVpnc (Backtrace)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126582
<ubotu> New bug: #126583 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  qink" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126583
<ubotu> New bug: #126586 in apache2 (main) "proxy_http module disabled on upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126586
<ubotu> New bug: #126588 in Ubuntu "synaptic broken after installing transmission.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126588
<ubotu> New bug: #126589 in firefox (main) "when I open Firefox there are not the pages a have before" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126589
<ubotu> New bug: #126590 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree installs everything except the plugin itself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126590
<ubotu> New bug: #126592 in network-manager (main) "resolv.conf overwritten on dhcp renew when using NetworkManager vpn plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126592
<ubotu> New bug: #126596 in gnome-games (main) "sol crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126596
<ubotu> New bug: #126597 in avarice (universe) "Please sync from Debian Unstable avarice 2.6.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126597
<ubotu> New bug: #126598 in amarok (main) "ever since i upgraded to kde 3.5.7 in gutsy i have all my audio in flac and amarok is version 1.4.6 and for some reason with all my audio in amarok it intermittently cuts in and out throughout all the songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126598
<ubotu> New bug: #126601 in pcb (universe) "Please sync pcb 20070208 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126601
<ubotu> New bug: #126603 in Ubuntu "System config don't save changes after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126603
<ubotu> New bug: #126608 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird close unexpectedly when imap disconnects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126608
<ubotu> New bug: #126609 in xft1 (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove xft1 from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126609
<ubotu> New bug: #126610 in avce00 (universe) "Please sync avce00 2.0 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126610
<ubotu> New bug: #126602 in Ubuntu "kernel error with set/get keycode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126602
<ubotu> New bug: #126614 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126614
<ubotu> New bug: #126616 in evolution (main) "Cannot copy files from file system to Evolution folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126616
<ubotu> New bug: #126615 in commit-tool (universe) "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'normalize_encoding'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126615
<ubotu> New bug: #126618 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor does not display hd reads to fake-raid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126618
<ubotu> New bug: #126622 in gaim (main) "For Yahoo users that I'm trying to connect get the message User not on Sever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126622
<ubotu> New bug: #126623 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126623
<ubotu> New bug: #126629 in compiz (main) "dragging from the task list to the workspace switcher does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126629
<ubotu> New bug: #126632 in Ubuntu "rt2x00-source module requires radio support in the kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126632
<ubotu> New bug: #126633 in Ubuntu "Sempron 3000+ al reiniciar baja la velocidad del procesador" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126633
<ubotu> New bug: #126634 in core++ (multiverse) "please sync core++ (1.7-8) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126634
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #126641 in apache2 (main) "New watch file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126641
<ubotu> New bug: #126644 in devscripts (main) "requestsync crashed with OSError in _write_no_intr()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126644
<ubotu> New bug: #126645 in evolution (main) "Emails wont preview when opened" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126645
<ubotu> New bug: #126646 in rxvt (universe) "Please sync rxvt (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126646
<ubotu> New bug: #126647 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox died in rb_slist_deep_free" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126647
<ubotu> New bug: #126653 in Ubuntu "Feisty kernel cannot detect CD/DVD (SCSI based)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126653
<bdmurray> the last bug should be changed to the kernel probably
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-18
<ubotu> New bug: #126655 in hotkey-setup (main) "thinkpad-keys polls too frequently and is a major culprit of CPU wakes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126655
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ubotu> New bug: #126669 in totem (main) "it froze up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126669
<ubotu> New bug: #126667 in computertemp (universe) "computertemp crashed with AttributeError in preferences_min_temp_changed()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126667
<ubotu> New bug: #126670 in k9copy (universe) "K9Copy fails with dvdauthor error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126670
<ubotu> New bug: #126671 in gdesklets (universe) "blue and green channels swapped in frame colour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126671
<ubotu> New bug: #126672 in totem (main) "it said era" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126672
<ubotu> New bug: #126673 in kdeedu (main) "Kvoctrain can't make sense of comma-separated words" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126673
<ubotu> New bug: #126674 in gnome-media (main) "glimagesink not an option under gstreamer-properties video output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126674
<ubotu> New bug: #126675 in Ubuntu "AT&T 2Wire 802.11g USB Wireless Adapter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126675
<ubotu> New bug: #126683 in gnome-art (universe) "Unable to exit gnome-art on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126683
<ubotu> New bug: #126685 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta build-deps need to be more specific" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126685
<ubotu> New bug: #126688 in hal (main) "Regression: Many USB devices not detected or mounting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126688
<ubotu> New bug: #126689 in rubrica (universe) "Missing file or invalid name in code" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126689
<RAOF> How can I link a bug to multiple packages?
<ScottK> RAOF: Open a task in "another distribution" pick Ubuntu and then the other package name.
<RAOF> Ah.  Intuitive :)
<RAOF> Thanks
<ScottK> Like much of Launchdap.
<RAOF> Indeed
<ScottK> Since Ubuntu uses it, I'm sure it's Free, so feel free to download the source and <<<<<<<<<<<< Nevermind.
<ubotu> New bug: #126691 in rubrica (universe) "Spouse's name field not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126691
<ScottK> But I'm not bitter or anything.
<RAOF> Heh.  "Sometime" isn't very comforting
<ScottK> Additionally, I think he's got it backwards.  He says he can't free it until it's making money.  I think it can't make money until it's Free.
<ssweeny> I thought they didn't want a bunch of incompatible launchpad clones in the wild
<RAOF> Which makes a certain amount of sense
<RAOF> But maybe not enough
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> That's one of the rationales.
<ScottK> BTW ssweeny I responded to your latest comment on backports
* RAOF adds another bug to xine-lib's list of crashes
<ssweeny> i see
<ScottK> If they don't want a bunch of stuff called launchpad, they can do that with Trademark policy much as Mozilla Corp does with FF/Tbird.  No need to close the code.
<ScottK> But I've done 4 hour IRC rants on LP should be free and I don't care to do it tonight.
<RAOF> Incidentally, can someone change bug #126207 to "medium" priority?  That seems to be where it fits.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126207 in xine-lib "Fails to catch Xv errors properly with fglrx driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126207
<ScottK> ssweeny: Let me know when you have an updated debdiff for your anjuta bug fix.
<ssweeny> ScottK, i uploaded it a few minutes ago
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> I'll have a look once the package I'm fixing starts building.
<ssweeny> thanks
<RAOF> Just to check, the "todo" bug status isn't yet rolled out, right?
<ubotu> New bug: #126693 in totem (main) "Totem no leyo dvd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126693
<ScottK> ssweeny: One more tidbit...  All changes must be mentioned in debian/changelog.  That includes changing the maintainer.  "  * Changed maintainer to MOTU" is sufficient.
<ssweeny> ahh, sorry
<ssweeny> need me to do it again?
<ScottK> Please.
<ScottK> Did you test build your change?
<ssweeny> yeah
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> We should continue this in #ubuntu-motu.  It's slightly off topic here.
<ssweeny> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #126694 in firefox (main) "Adobe Flash does not display properly on linux version of Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126694
<ubotu> New bug: #126695 in democracyplayer (universe) "Xine bindings fail to check return values for errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126695
<calc> locks are expensive
<calc> bought 5 door knobs/locks cost ~ $350
<RAOF> Not bad.
<ubotu> New bug: #126696 in syncropated (universe) "syncropated fails to start (0.2.0-0ubuntu4)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126696
<calc> only two of them are actually locks the other 3 are just knobs
<ubotu> New bug: #126697 in kid3 (universe) "Please merge kid3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126697
<ubotu> New bug: #126698 in evolution (main) "error while fetching mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126698
<chowmeined> well yea
<chowmeined> adobe flash player has never really worked properly
<ubotu> New bug: #126700 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel compile fails at ieee80211_sta.o with error 1/2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126700
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #126702 in Ubuntu "user images not shown when logging back in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126702
<ubotu> New bug: #126704 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Hard freeze when reading from SATA disk on promise 20376 sata (MSI k7N2ILSR)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126704
<ubotu> New bug: #126705 in Ubuntu "Cannot disable Week Count in gnome panel clock calendar." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126705
<ubotu> New bug: #126707 in kpowersave (universe) "kpowersave won't stop hibernating when triggered by power button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126707
<ubotu> New bug: #126709 in kdenetwork (main) "can't activate database sets in kdict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126709
<ubotu> New bug: #126710 in Ubuntu ""Linu" non-sequitur displayed while Ubuntu is resuming" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126710
<ubotu> New bug: #126711 in Ubuntu "very slow external network access" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126711
<ubotu> New bug: #126714 in openoffice.org (main) "oocalc memory leak in chart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126714
<ubotu> New bug: #126717 in pidgin (main) "Pidgim status icon on horizontal panel does not scale properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126717
<ubotu> New bug: #126718 in evolution (main) "Spanish Translation error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126718
<ubotu> New bug: #126719 in gdm "GDM does not kill resistant user processes after logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126719
<ubotu> New bug: #126720 in ubufox (universe) "opening link from external application should open new tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126720
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #126726 in tomboy (main) "show webpage title and favicon instead of the address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126726
<ubotu> New bug: #126727 in firefox (main) "[Firefox]  security update release 2.0.0.5 available from upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126727
<ubotu> New bug: #126728 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects cannot move opened windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126728
<ubotu> New bug: #126729 in gnome-terminal (main) "sometimes the remote host stops communication (freezing)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126729
<ubotu> New bug: #126732 in yakuake (universe) "Yakuake + Compiz/Beryl + multiple shells = X Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126732
<ubotu> New bug: #126731 in php5 (main) "php5-cli, php5-cgi, libapache2-mod-php5 to provide php5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126731
<ubotu> New bug: #126733 in Ubuntu "Fuji Finepix F47 camera usb disk not properly mounted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126733
<ubotu> New bug: #126735 in Ubuntu "edubuntu 2007.07.17.1 live cd's stay on gdm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126735
<ubotu> New bug: #126736 in Ubuntu "edubuntu 2007.07.17.1 live cd's ubiquity/grub problem on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126736
<ubotu> New bug: #126737 in kino (main) "kino " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126737
<ubotu> New bug: #126738 in dbus (main) "Please merge dbus (1.1.1-3) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126738
<ubotu> New bug: #126739 in gnome-panel (main) "Changing desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126739
<ubotu> New bug: #126741 in clusterssh (universe) "cssh fails completely" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126741
<ubotu> New bug: #126745 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126745
<ubotu> New bug: #126746 in phpldapadmin (universe) "phpldapadmin depends on php5-cgi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126746
<ubotu> New bug: #126750 in evolution (main) "exchange mail keeps on crashing, can't send emails through exchange" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126750
<ubotu> New bug: #126752 in hal (main) "Ubuntu doesn't see my ISA ensoniq vivo90 soundcard." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126752
<ubotu> New bug: #126755 in desktop-effects (main) "Firefox auto-scrolling leaves tracks with DE enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126755
<ubotu> New bug: #126756 in Ubuntu "evince won't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126756
<ubotu> New bug: #126757 in desktop-effects (main) "Want edge resistance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126757
<hggdh> dholbach: morning, sir. I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses so that all references to crash file loading in a bug will say "upload (as an attachment)"
<dholbach> hggdh: ah, that's great - thanks a lot
<hggdh> dholbach: my pleasure
<ubotu> New bug: #126759 in ldapscripts (universe) "_ldapinit doesn't work with default slapd configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126759
<ubotu> New bug: #126760 in meta-kde (main) "KDE: Transparency problem when coming from an empty desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126760
<ubotu> New bug: #126763 in edubuntu-meta (main) "My desktop still works, but not the taskbar. I can't quit properly. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126763
<ubotu> New bug: #126764 in libnet-arp-perl (universe) "no x86-64 package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126764
<ubotu> New bug: #126765 in totem (main) "totem cannot play anything." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126765
<ubotu> New bug: #126769 in update-manager (main) "update manager fails to athenticate latest update to update-manager 1.0.59.23 and update manager-core 1.0.59.23, will not install until it does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126769
<ubotu> New bug: #126770 in Ubuntu "dns failed but I can get IPs through 'dig'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126770
<ubotu> New bug: #126773 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Spell checker isn't very smart. Worst on the market" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126773
<ubotu> New bug: #126774 in apt (main) "package update proceeds without adequate disk space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126774
<ubotu> New bug: #126775 in update-notifier (main) "Update Notifier does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126775
<ubotu> New bug: #126776 in udev (main) "/dev/disks/by-uuid not mounted in expert LVM install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126776
<ubotu> New bug: #126777 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no sound with SB450 HDA Audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126777
<ubotu> New bug: #126778 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "oops in bcm43xx when resuming from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126778
<ubotu> New bug: #126779 in totem (main) "totem video player does not play file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126779
<ubotu> New bug: #126780 in firefox (main) "Firefox deletes passwords when clearing private data and it shouldn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126780
<ubotu> New bug: #126781 in mythtv (multiverse) "myth-tv failed to upgrade properly on distribution upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126781
<ubotu> New bug: #126784 in openoffice.org (main) "Line Spacing is Wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126784
<ubotu> New bug: #126785 in gthumb (main) "gthumb can't load cameradriver from kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126785
<ubotu> New bug: #126782 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution Locks Exchange Account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126782
<ubotu> New bug: #126792 in texmacs (universe) "texmacs with maple 10 does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126792
<ubotu> New bug: #126793 in python2.5 (main) "zlib module broken in python 2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126793
<ubotu> New bug: #126450 in getdeb "Sonata 1.2.1 is already in Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126450
<ubotu> New bug: #126797 in gdm (main) "gdm shows the default gnome theme for a second on shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126797
<ubotu> New bug: #126798 in hal (main) "hal doesn't allow several valid options for NTFS filesystems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126798
<ubotu> New bug: #126799 in 915resolution (universe) "915resolution update broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126799
<ubotu> New bug: #126800 in casper (main) "[gutsy]  20070718 Live CD ttys are misnumbered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126800
<ubotu> New bug: #126803 in synaptic (main) "update icon in upper taskbar , when clic on it ,got an error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126803
<ubotu> New bug: #126805 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  Firefox on 20070718 Live CD asks which user profile to use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126805
<ubotu> New bug: #126806 in Ubuntu "Unable to move files from internal to external HD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126806
<ubotu> New bug: #126808 in Ubuntu "ATI Radeon 8500 unworkable 3D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126808
<ubotu> New bug: #126810 in Ubuntu "failed to initialize HAL! (Gutsy 2007-07-18 i386)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126810
<ubotu> New bug: #126811 in Ubuntu "libqt4-core doesn't renders well the edit buffer in a compiled application (LyX 1.5.0RC2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126811
<ubotu> New bug: #126812 in udev (main) "video4linux devices have no static mapping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126812
<ubotu> New bug: #126813 in gnome-panel (main) "When screen minimizes it is gone forever." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126813
<ubotu> New bug: #126814 in gedit (main) "gedit doesn't always start with my custom color theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126814
<ubotu> New bug: #126817 in gftp (main) "can't move bookmark into bookmark folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126817
<ubotu> New bug: #126823 in Ubuntu "AMD TurionX2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126823
<ubotu> New bug: #126824 in boost (main) "libboost-python-dev, libboost-iostreams-dev missing .a files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126824
<ubotu> New bug: #126825 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "External ext3 disk doesn't auto-mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126825
<ubotu> New bug: #126826 in compiz (main) "Mouse doesn't work on some fullscreen games when unredirect fullscreen windows is on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126826
<ubotu> New bug: #126828 in example-content (main) "[gutsy]  gimp-ubuntu-splash file has 2.2 in it while gimp is 2.3.18" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126828
<ubotu> New bug: #126829 in qt4-x11 (main) "Redraw problems in Qt 4.3.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126829
<ubotu> New bug: #126831 in meta-kde (main) "package kde-core 5:47 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126831
<ubotu> New bug: #126837 in nautilus (main) "Speed slow copies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126837
<ubotu> New bug: #126838 in firefox (main) "Google Groups Page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126838
<ubotu> New bug: #126839 in firefox (main) "i cant access my mail on myspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126839
<Knightlust> oh my...
<bdmurray> hrm?
<Amaranth> bdmurray: why did you mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/124285 triaged?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124285 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] 
<Amaranth> that's a pretty useless stacktrace
<bdmurray> I thought the stacktrace was more informative than that.
<bdmurray> What would you do with it now?
<Amaranth> well, since it looks like half-dpkg, half-compiz i'd probably ask for steps to reproduce
<ubotu> New bug: #126834 in nautilus (main) "applets" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126834
<bdmurray> ah, that looks familiar now actually
<bdmurray> clamav was having errors installing due to a kernel issue
<bdmurray> so a kernel update might fix it
<ubotu> New bug: #126841 in galculator (universe) "galculator: constants don't work, decimals get cropped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126841
<ubotu> New bug: #126845 in iptables (main) "TARPIT extension broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126845
<ScottK> bdmurray: The clamav issue was because of a kernel problem related to accessing /var/log.  I don't imagine compiz does that.
<ubotu> New bug: #126846 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "LED on Wifi switch on laptop not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126846
<ubotu> New bug: #126847 in kdepim (main) "kleopatra-3.5.6-0ubuntu6 fails to generate SSL keypair using gpgsm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126847
<ubotu> New bug: #126848 in gnome-menus (main) "[gutsy]  Places menu contains 2 Desktop and Documents items" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126848
<bdmurray> ScottK: the top of the bug report mentions setting up clamav-daemon
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Ah.  Yes.  I just read the title.
<ScottK> Funny how title and content don't relate at all.
<ScottK> I agree.  A dupe of the kernel bug.
<bdmurray> Yeah, especially for an apport bug report.
<ubotu> New bug: #126849 in Ubuntu "piix module not included in initramfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126849
<rendero> Bug #120278
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120278 in wxwidgets2.8 "[Gutsy]  VLC Crashes instantly fails to Start" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120278
<ubotu> New bug: #126851 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptdisks.functions ignores crypttab entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126851
<ScottK> bdmurray: I duped it to the relevant kernel bug btw.
<bdmurray> ScottK: cool, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #126854 in Ubuntu "wifi connection crash on firefox start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126854
<ubotu> New bug: #126419 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit() (dup-of: 122941)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126419
<ubotu> New bug: #126855 in devscripts (main) "Missing dependency for devscripts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126855
<nealmcb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay contradicts itself on where people should go - #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-bugs?  " Come to #ubuntu-devel on freenode IRC. Normal bug squashing activity takes place in #ubuntu-bugs also on freenode IRC.   "  versus  (in the next section) "  The next Hug Day is 20 July 2007, in all timezones. It will take place in #ubuntu-bugs on Freenode.   "  Which is right?
<ubotu> New bug: #126857 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp doesn't connect VPN if wireless is manually configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126857
<ScottK> bdmurray would be the one to answer that question ^^^
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bugs
<bdmurray> so here!
<ubotu> New bug: #126859 in Ubuntu "kernel panic when using dhclient on some wifi network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126859
<ubotu> New bug: #126860 in Ubuntu "Suddenly dropped from sudoers list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126860
<ubotu> New bug: #126861 in Ubuntu "OpenGL crashes x61s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126861
<ubotu> New bug: #126863 in Ubuntu "Panic: CPU too old (after installing Gutsy i386 server) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126863
<ubotu> New bug: #126864 in alsa-driver (main) "[GUTSY] mistyped sound module name in alsa-base" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126864
<ubotu> New bug: #126865 in evince-gtk (main) "evince starts larger than screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126865
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Nafallo> i686 on server IIRC :-)
* bdmurray wishes people would submit bugs with a package
<calc> bdmurray: hmm is there a way to force them to?
<Nafallo> bdmurray: I rather have the bug than them giving up since they couldn't find the package.
<bdmurray> Nafallo: absolutely but it just makes for a lot of extra work
<calc> Nafallo: it seems a lot of bugs are just filed against no package due to laziness
<bdmurray> calc: not at the moment
<Nafallo> calc: well. there is a solution to that :-)
<calc> sometimes no package is the right place to file it, at least not against a regular package anyway
<Nafallo> calc: LART THEM!
<calc> Nafallo: some users do file bugs against the right package but file duplicate bugs on purpose, i think LARTing them wouldn't help much
<calc> Nafallo: in those cases locking their account might help though ;)
<Nafallo> lol
<calc> and then there is the duplicate filing via apport which needs a solution when it fails due to package installs ;)
<calc> *cough* i might have gotten bitten by that last week ;)
<calc> luckily i have great people here that merge the bugs for me
* calc hugs all the great bug people
<Nafallo> *s*
<nealmcb> bdmurray: so should I update the wiki page to just point people here for bug day?
<bdmurray> nealmcb: I did that already but if you could double check that would be great.
<nealmcb> ahh - so you did.  I was thinking of taking out the other reference.  I'll shorten it a bit
<ubotu> New bug: #126869 in Ubuntu "Please sync ll-core 1.9.1-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126869
<nealmcb> bdmurray: I took out the second "also" - "Normal bug squashing activity takes place in #ubuntu-bugs at other times also."
<bdmurray> nealmcb: cool, thanks
<nealmcb> bdmurray: see you friday :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-19
<bdmurray> nealmcb: great - see you then
<ubotu> New bug: #126874 in python-visual (universe) "No Vpython for Fiesty Fawn?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126874
<ubotu> New bug: #126876 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should have Mind Mapping software" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126876
<ubotu> New bug: #126878 in enigmail (main) "Enigmail: undefined entity in pref-enigmail.xul" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126878
<ubotu> New bug: #126883 in qtstalker (universe) "MINMAX indicator crashes qtstalker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126883
<ubotu> New bug: #126884 in module-assistant (universe) "m-a prepare cant find kernel headers for 2.4 kernel on dapper/edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126884
<ubotu> New bug: #126885 in pkg-config (main) "pkg-config: Important bug fix in 0.22 needs backporting to dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126885
<ubotu> New bug: #126882 in smb4k (universe) "Please sync smb4k 0.8.4-1 from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126882
<ubotu> New bug: #126886 in gnuplot (universe) "gnuplot install fails to install gnuplot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126886
<ubotu> New bug: #126888 in scala (universe) "scala should depend on jdk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126888
<ubotu> New bug: #126891 in openoffice.org (main) "copy and paste image: paste image is deformed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126891
<ubotu> New bug: #126892 in qt4-x11 (main) "Visual glitches and functionality problems after QT4.3 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126892
<ubotu> New bug: #126893 in util-linux (main) "hwclock reports Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126893
<ubotu> New bug: #126894 in popfile (universe) "/var/run/popfile does not get re-created after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126894
<ubotu> New bug: #126898 in Ubuntu "DVD-RW status error: status=0x58 (after an upgrade from Feity to Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126898
<ubotu> New bug: #126899 in firefox (main) "Tab closing induced to ubuntu login again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126899
<ubotu> New bug: #126903 in csmash (universe) ".desktop file missing for csmash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126903
<ubotu> New bug: #126904 in freetennis (universe) ".desktop file missing for freetennis" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126904
<ubotu> New bug: #126905 in bloboats (universe) ".desktop file missing for bloboats" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126905
<ubotu> New bug: #126906 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request] : aoeui (1.1.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126906
<ubotu> New bug: #126908 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 2]  CD drive (superdrive) in MacBook Pro santa rosa does not work. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126908
<ubotu> New bug: #126910 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "Please sync gtk-gnutella (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126910
<ubotu> New bug: #126912 in evolution (main) "wont send audio file attached to email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126912
<ubotu> New bug: #126915 in gaim (main) "gaim chat window width unchanged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126915
<ubotu> New bug: #126916 in gdal (universe) "GDAL hdf/netcdf build problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126916
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: early bird catches the worm? :)
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<thekorn> YOU are early today :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...if you guys are turning pu, that means i shyould have already written teh release notes
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126917 in firefox (main) "With many tabs open, requesting print preview causes instant crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126917
<ubotu> New bug: #126919 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126919
<ubotu> New bug: #126925 in Ubuntu "weather applet crashes on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126925
<ubotu> New bug: #126928 in ntfs-config (universe) "[needs upload]  ntfs-config 1.0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126928
<ubotu> New bug: #126929 in Ubuntu "problem of NFS with multiple clients connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126929
<ubotu> New bug: #126930 in qt4-x11 (main) "Missing icons for qt4-dev-tools in Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126930
<ubotu> New bug: #126931 in Ubuntu "Blank screen when starting the system after shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126931
<ubotu> New bug: #126932 in scite (universe) "scite closes when we want to open a file and a folder is renamed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126932
<ubotu> New bug: #126933 in bonobo-activation (main) "_usr_lib_bonobo-activation_bonobo-activation-server.1000.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126933
<ubotu> New bug: #126934 in mdadm (main) "mdadm-RAID compromises bootup process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126934
<ubotu> New bug: #126935 in slab (universe) "Please remove slab from the archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126935
<ubotu> New bug: #126938 in compiz (main) "Just a brown screen and mouse cursor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126938
<ubotu> New bug: #126937 in desktop-effects (main) "Gnome panel visible only on first desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126937
<ubotu> New bug: #126939 in spamassassin (universe) "spamd creates file in /" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126939
<ubotu> New bug: #126940 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Color Picker in Colorzilla addon does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126940
<Gasten> Hey. Do we have any documentation that we can point bug-reporters to regarding GStreamer, totem, etc?
<ubotu> New bug: #126945 in update-manager (main) "Partial upgrade required -> leads to exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126945
<dholbach> Gasten: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOME
<dholbach> Gasten: especially the links there
<ubotu> New bug: #126950 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice Drawing moved to Lost & Found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126950
<ubotu> New bug: #126951 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4 4.3.0-2 bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126951
<Gasten> dholbach: Thank you.
<dholbach> anytime
<seb128> dholbach: we don't want to merge dbus before fixing the perl bindings
<seb128> dholbach: or that's going to break g-s-t
<dholbach> seb128: ok good - did you make a note about that on that bug?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm just reading my mails now
<seb128> can you assign the bug to pitti rather?
<seb128> I spoke with him during the distro sprint
<dholbach> the bug number was?
<seb128> bug #126738
<dholbach> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<dholbach> lp down again
<asisak> works for me :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126954 in Ubuntu "[Sync request]  Sync pigment (0.1.5-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126954
<ubotu> New bug: #126955 in lirc (main) "lirc package does not build macmini device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126955
<ubotu> New bug: #126766 in feisty-backports "latest qt 4.3 backports produces visual corruption during scrolling and in the systray" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126766
<ubotu> New bug: #126964 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy livefs causes random hangs or modprobe crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126964
<ubotu> New bug: #126965 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance install crashes and blocks all package manager (adept, synaptics, dpkg...)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126965
<ubotu> New bug: #126966 in Ubuntu "Gutsy doesn't boot on MSI 610 notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126966
<ubotu> New bug: #126968 in network-manager (main) "network-manager only supports WPA when roaming" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126968
<ubotu> New bug: #126971 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz crashes x or gdm repeatedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126971
<ubotu> New bug: #126972 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state always says "open"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126972
<ubotu> New bug: #126977 in gnome-sharp2 (main) "Non-dependencies marked as dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126977
<ubotu> New bug: #126978 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "Non-dependencies marked as dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126978
<ubotu> New bug: #126979 in gpe-julia (universe) "gpe-julia and xaos fractal generators in different sections" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126979
<Gasten> I'm trying to forward a touchpad-bug to the kernel-guys bugzilla, but I'm a bit uncertain about which product I should file it under. Any ideas?
<ubotu> New bug: #126981 in cupsys (main) "whenever cups receives a job it crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126981
<ubotu> New bug: #126983 in apt (main) "Kubuntu Feisty: can't install kompare and cscope" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126983
<ubotu> New bug: #126922 in armagetron (universe) "Servers can write files anywhere, security update needed" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126922
<ubotu> New bug: #126984 in xine-lib (main) "gxine segfaults on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126984
<ubotu> New bug: #126985 in gnome-panel (main) "used to be mixed between feisty and gutsy, base apps e.g. libc6 was changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126985
<ubotu> New bug: #126986 in gnome-panel (main) "used to be mixed between feisty and gutsy, base apps e.g. libc6 was changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126986
<ubotu> New bug: #126987 in network-manager (main) "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126987
<ubotu> New bug: #126992 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash on a virtual machine (MS Virtual PC2007)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126992
<ubotu> New bug: #126994 in Ubuntu "update-alternatives does not include python or gcc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126994
<ubotu> New bug: #126996 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Clicking on File menu completely freezes X.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126996
<ubotu> New bug: #126990 in Ubuntu "Unable to locate any package files in synaptic" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126990
<ubotu> New bug: #127007 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  FireGPG" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127007
<ubotu> New bug: #127008 in Ubuntu "Alternate install of Tribe-3 corrupts video display when installing packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<ubotu> New bug: #127009 in libgimp-perl (universe) "libgimp-perl not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127009
<ubotu> New bug: #127010 in sysvinit (main) "halt binary missing ifdown, breaks wake on lan, src compile works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127010
<ubotu> New bug: #127011 in update-manager (main) "Still says upgrading to 7.04 even though it's upgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127011
<ubotu> New bug: #127012 in update-manager (main) "Progress bar wraps to two lines and is partially obscured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127012
<ubotu> New bug: #127013 in pytables (universe) "Please sync pytables 2.0-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127013
<ubotu> New bug: #127015 in Ubuntu "Suddenly unable to use keyboard and use menu's in application+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127015
<ubotu> New bug: #127019 in totem (main) "Totem shows scary 'legalese' codec warnings even in countries where they are legal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127019
<ubotu> New bug: #127021 in strigi (main) "coding error in strigi kio plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127021
<ubotu> New bug: #127023 in apport (main) "Apport crash: NameError: name 'N_TOKENS' is not defined" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127023
<ubotu> New bug: #127026 in evolution (main) "there is no way to errase attachments " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127026
<ubotu> New bug: #127031 in imagemagick (main) "imagemagick should be split into binary and imagemagick-doc packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127031
<ubotu> New bug: #127035 in kdepim (main) "Wrong czech translation in Akregator" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127035
<ubotu> New bug: #127036 in Ubuntu "Failed to activate X window after last update on edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127036
<ubotu> New bug: #127037 in Ubuntu "open office base will not finish on setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127037
<ubotu> New bug: #127038 in evolution (main) "Mails get fetched twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127038
<ubotu> New bug: #127040 in Ubuntu "USB speakers not detected (Feisty 64 Bit)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127040
<ubotu> New bug: #127041 in compiz (main) "compiz segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127041
<ubotu> New bug: #127042 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Opening the Realplayer bin file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127042
<ubotu> New bug: #127046 in nautilus (main) "hidden files go to trash and still you dont see what you are going to delete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127046
<ubotu> New bug: #127048 in nautilus (main) "when you hover over a icon tooltip appeares then press ctrl f1 the tooltip will stay" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127048
<ubotu> New bug: #127049 in Ubuntu "Corrupted desktop background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127049
<ubotu> New bug: #127050 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "all sound playback functionality is gone after a restart after a hibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127050
<ubotu> New bug: #127052 in libservlet2.4-java (main) "libservlet2.x-java package should be split into java classes and libservlet2.x-java-doc packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127052
<ubotu> New bug: #127053 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Problem in sun-java6-jdk documentation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127053
<ubotu> New bug: #127058 in nautilus (main) "annoying nautilus file tree panel disappearing when you change the size because of the single click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127058
<ubotu> New bug: #127059 in synaptic (main) "conflict packages bery with another aplications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127059
<ubotu> New bug: #127060 in zsnes (multiverse) "Fails to start with mcop error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127060
<ubotu> New bug: #127061 in Ubuntu "cannot select mount point when creating partition " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127061
<ubotu> New bug: #127065 in Ubuntu "Lenovo C200 laptop wireless problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127065
<ubotu> New bug: #127066 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Ctrl+V doesn't paste" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127066
<ubotu> New bug: #127067 in gnucap (universe) "gnucap should be split into binary and gnucap-doc packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127067
<ubotu> New bug: #127068 in ftpmirror (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync ftpmirror from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127068
<ubotu> New bug: #127069 in Ubuntu "hwdb-gui fails to save hardware info when it can't submit info to the server and the "Desktop" dir does not exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127069
<ubotu> New bug: #127070 in Ubuntu "Desktop hangs on Gutsy Tribe 3 amd64 Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127070
<ubotu> New bug: #127071 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer does not save options into .cups/lpoptions for unprivileged users" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127071
<ubotu> New bug: #127072 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer asks for the print queue name before scanning for printers and selecting the printer model" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127072
<ubotu> New bug: #127074 in system-config-printer (main) "When system-config-printer lists an auto-detected network printer with IP, it does not fill the IP automatically into the appropriate field." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127074
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-20
<ubotu> New bug: #127075 in shadow (main) "[feisty]  login: su ends PAM session in subshell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127075
<ubotu> New bug: #127076 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  TorK" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127076
<ubotu> New bug: #127077 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon combusts when Compiz goes missing mid-session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127077
<ubotu> New bug: #127078 in samba (main) "samba:  ..folder doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127078
<bigon> hi, could someone sponsor a nmu? http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gidentd/gidentd_0.4.5+dfsg1-0.1.dsc
<bigon> oups
<bigon> wrong channel :o
<ubotu> New bug: #127079 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer should check whether a detected (or also manually entered) network printer works also via HPLIP" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127079
<ubotu> New bug: #127080 in Ubuntu "Fresh Feisty apt-get broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127080
<ubotu> New bug: #127081 in console-setup (main) "console-setup refers to kbd package, which removes console-tools/ubuntu-minimal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127081
<ubotu> New bug: #127082 in Ubuntu "Kmilo doesn't properly adjust volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127082
<ubotu> New bug: #127083 in Ubuntu "Laptops turns off when I unplugged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127083
<ubotu> New bug: #127084 in r-base (universe) "paperconf: cannot get paper size from /etc/papersize: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127084
<ubotu> New bug: #127085 in Ubuntu "when rearraging or adding a custom launcher to panel the launcher icon dissapears or becomes hidden" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127085
<ubotu> New bug: #127086 in firefox (main) "images displaying very large while text normal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127086
<ubotu> New bug: #127087 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia crashes or hangs on gutsy liveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127087
<ubotu> New bug: #127089 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager: opens /dev/dsp, locking out audio apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127089
<ubotu> New bug: #127093 in ode (universe) "Please sync ode (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127093
<ubotu> New bug: #127092 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127092
<ubotu> New bug: #127094 in Ubuntu "FIREFOX SHUTED DOWN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127094
<tarheelcoxn> can I mark bug 66069 as "fix committed," or does somebody more "official" have to do that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66069 in tor "tor installation error" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66069
<tarheelcoxn> works in feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #127095 in Ubuntu "Screen Saver Issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127095
<crimsun> tarheelcoxn: I've marked it fix released.
<tarheelcoxn> crimsun: thanks
<tarheelcoxn> I think I may have to start drinking from the firehose again
<tarheelcoxn> and by again I mean actually start this time :}
<crimsun> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #127097 in Ubuntu "7.04 Server installation fails to start 7.04 Desktop OK" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127097
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #127099 in kdebase (main) "konqueror doesn't recognise the .phtml file extension out of the box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127099
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach,
<thekorn> can you please add me to contributor of buglog-data, so I can edit the 'importance' of my py-lp-bugs testing bug
<dholbach> thekorn: of course
<dholbach> thekorn: actually... I would have to create a new team to get that done
<dholbach> or make bughelper-dev the maintainer
<dholbach> which would mean that the bugs turn up on the list
<thekorn> dholbach: hmm, that would be silly; i will test changing the status, importance is almost the same
<dholbach> that's all with plpbugs.api?
<thekorn> dholbach: yes, today I will finish the work on the 'commit'-methodes and work on some test-cases
<dholbach> woah nice
<ubotu> New bug: #127104 in mozilla-firefox-adblock (universe) "package mozilla-firefox-adblock 0.5.3.043-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127104
<ubotu> New bug: #127106 in network-manager-applet (main) "Network Manager says "No network devices have been found"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127106
<ubotu> New bug: #127113 in gedit (main) "gedit hang when hiting Print button if there is no printer setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127113
<dholbach> thekorn: do you have the struct code snippet still somewhere? (want to initialize a buglist with the old pylpbugs)
<ubotu> New bug: #127116 in Ubuntu "getting the root password through .bashrc and a fakesudo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127116
<thekorn> dholbach: yes, wait a sec
<dholbach> it will be a small hack to make more sense of the sponsoring bugs, I'll port it to the new API, when I get back from the holidays
<thekorn> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30525/
<dholbach> rock on! cheers
<thekorn> was harder to find than expected :)
<ubotu> New bug: #127117 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects enabling doesn't work after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127117
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> thanks again thekorn, it works nicely
<thekorn> dholbach: yeaha, you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #127118 in synaptic (main) "thunderbird 2.0 does not show on synaptic updates manger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127118
<ubotu> New bug: #127119 in system-config-printer (main) "Introduce printer renaming feature" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127119
<dholbach> thekorn: hum... can't we find out the assignee with pylpbugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #127120 in system-config-printer (main) "Add a command line option to run only the add-printer wizard with reduced interactivity" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127120
<thekorn> dholbach: hmm, don't know, almost forgot the old code :)
<thekorn> will check...
<dholbach> doesn't look like it :-/
<thekorn> dholbach: yepp, you are right
<dholbach> does the new branch have code for that?
<dholbach> if not, I'd add it to both now
<dholbach> because I need it here
<thekorn> the new branch has .assignee
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> I'll look into backporting it
<thekorn> do you want a quick fix for .main?
<dholbach> yeah, that'd be great
<ubotu> New bug: #127121 in libdaemon (universe) "Please sync libdaemon (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127121
<ubotu> New bug: #127122 in xcache (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync xcache (1.2.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127122
<dholbach> I can look into it as well if you're too busy
<dholbach> I'll go for lunch now
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, there will be a patch when you are back
<dholbach> you rock
<thekorn> dholbach: do you also need a set_assignee(9 methode?
<dholbach> no, I just need to generate a nice list
<dholbach> that's all
<dholbach> thanks so much, Markus
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* thekorn hugs dholbach back
<ubotu> New bug: #127123 in avahi (main) "Please merge avahi (0.6.20-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127123
<ubotu> New bug: #127124 in xubuntu-meta (main) "crossover office menu functionallity fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127124
<ubotu> New bug: #127125 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20 in feisty can't mount EIT/GPT Partition Tables with more then 2TB size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127125
<thekorn> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30530/
<Joy> is it possible to clone a bug report in launchpad?
<coNP> Joy: what do you mean by that?
<Joy> coNP: did you ever see the clone feature in debbugs?
<Joy> i mean that :)
<coNP> Joy: no
<coNP> what is that for?
<thekorn> dholbach: this is a quick and ugly patch, but should work, bug.assignee returns the person assigned to the current bugreport
<Joy> coNP: it makes a new bug that is a copy of the existing one
<coNP> Joy: why would you need that?
<Joy> it's good for splitting issues
<Joy> one bug reporter reports an issue which turns out to be two issues
<coNP> if you want to make this affect another package you can do that
<Joy> then you clone the bug and work on them separately (also merge with others separately)
<dholbach> thekorn: kick ass - I think this is going to be the last commit before the API change ;-)
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll check it out
<Joy> coNP: the reason i ask is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/29789
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 29789 in linux-source-2.6.17 "tv card audio not working" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<coNP> Joy: oh, seems cool, but I am afraid it is not possible in LP
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks a lot
<coNP> I am not an LP expert, though
<Joy> what would be the suggested course of action for that bug report
<coNP> file another one
<Joy> i guess i could just un-duplicate that one and leave a note for people to go to the other two
* coNP looks
<Joy> or we could dump the association to upstream 7109 because that issue is no more
<coNP> I guess make it the way that seems to be the easiest  for you
<ubotu> New bug: #127127 in gs-gpl (main) "ps2pdf crash when upgrade 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127127
<Joy> i progressed today when i realized that i am allowed to add the association to another package :)
<Joy> before that it was probably under the radar, because it was associated only to old kernel packages
<ubotu> New bug: #127129 in xsane (main) "Xsane does not work with Canon Lide 30" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127129
<ubotu> New bug: #127130 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed segfault when navigating normally" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127130
<ubotu> New bug: #127131 in Ubuntu "Cannot Install Tribe 3 on ASUS F3Jr Notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127131
<ubotu> New bug: #127132 in php-auth-pam (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync php-auth-pam (0.4-10) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127132
<dholbach> thekorn: it's broken somehow
<dholbach>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/launchpadBugs/HTMLOperations.py", line 551, in assignee
<dholbach>     return self.__assignee
<dholbach> AttributeError: 'Bug' object has no attribute '_Bug__assignee'
<thekorn> argh, my bad, can you please add
<thekorn> self.__assignee = None to Bug.__init__()
<ubotu> New bug: #127133 in genshi (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync genshi (0.4.3-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127133
<thekorn> dholbach: that should work
<dholbach> alrightie, checking it out
<ubotu> New bug: #127135 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibson, Feisty Fawn, Dapper Drake all kernels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127135
<ubotu> New bug: #127136 in sqlalchemy (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync sqlalchemy (0.3.9-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127136
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded and pushed
<ubotu> New bug: #127137 in turbomail (main) "[Sync request]  Sync turbomail (2.0.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127137
<ubotu> New bug: #127139 in libservlet2.4-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127139
<ubotu> New bug: #127140 in kid (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync kid (0.9.6-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127140
<ubotu> New bug: #127141 in ecj (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127141
<dholbach> thekorn: there's something else we need to look into in the API branch, I just thought of
<dholbach> thekorn: proper handling of bug tasks
<dholbach> thekorn: what do you think?
<dholbach> on http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/ there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer-skins/+bug/71504 marked as "Undecided	New"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71504 in mplayer-skins "Skins are installed in the wrong the directory" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<dholbach> which is not in Ubuntu, but in Baltix
<dholbach> to be honest, it's a shame I didn't think about it before and I'm not sure how to work that into the current structures
<thekorn> dholbach: it's in the changes branch
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> how is it represented in the new branch?
<thekorn> this sponsoring thing looks nice
<thekorn> there is one object 'infotable' with many 'info' objects
<dholbach> ahhh cool
<thekorn> and each info object has status,importance etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #127144 in agg (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync agg (2.5+dfsg-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127144
<ubotu> New bug: #127145 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Herd 3: Login hangs in a loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127145
<ubotu> New bug: #127146 in Ubuntu "WODIM can't fixate a CD disc and/or problem with LIBATA library" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127146
<ubotu> New bug: #127149 in kde-guidance (main) "Can't prevent guidance from starting on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127149
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #127153 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver does not deactivate if power reconnected during fade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127153
<ubotu> New bug: #127154 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver does not deactivate if power reconnected during fade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127154
<ubotu> New bug: #127158 in php5 (main) "PHP5 FREETDS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127158
<ubotu> New bug: #127161 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "E:Le paquet tuxguitar doit tre rinstall, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver son archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127161
<ubotu> New bug: #127163 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CDROM not recognized with sata disk in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127163
<ubotu> New bug: #127168 in linux-meta (main) "vesafb sets the refresh rate too high for some LCDs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127168
<ubotu> New bug: #127111 in Ubuntu "F-Spot Photo Manager blocked " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127111
<ubotu> New bug: #127173 in Ubuntu "strange Xorg screen blanking control after resume from suspend to disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127173
<ubotu> New bug: #127180 in squid (main) "Install squid in chroot by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127180
<ubotu> New bug: #127184 in bind9 (main) "Installing bind9 in a chroot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127184
<Hobbsee> debian 407892
<ubotu> Debian bug 407892 in lisa "/etc/init.d/lisa start fails silently" [Wishlist,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/407892
<ubotu> New bug: #127185 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 3 (alternate) grub install not finalized after 6.06 LTS LIVE INSTALL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127185
<ubotu> New bug: #127186 in abiword (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127186
<nealmcb> could someone with the right permissions change this ssh bug from "invalid" to "won't fix" to mirror the recent upstream change?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/36907
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36907 in openssh "scp won't handle remote -> remote file transfers that require password authentication" [Medium,Invalid] 
<ubotu> New bug: #127187 in Ubuntu "blackscreen on wake up after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127187
<ubotu> New bug: #127188 in amarok (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127188
<ubotu> New bug: #127199 in f-spot (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127199
<ubotu> New bug: #127200 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127200
<ubotu> New bug: #127201 in fortune-mod (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127201
<ubotu> New bug: #127202 in genromfs (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127202
<ubotu> New bug: #127204 in gmp (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127204
<ubotu> New bug: #127190 in culmus (main) "gutsy/amd64: failed to install (autopkgtest)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127190
<ubotu> New bug: #127191 in coreutils (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127191
<ubotu> New bug: #127192 in dejagnu (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127192
<ubotu> New bug: #127193 in deskbar-applet (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127193
<ubotu> New bug: #127194 in dtc-xen (universe) "Bad postinstall script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127194
<ubotu> New bug: #127195 in dict-jargon (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127195
<ubotu> New bug: #127196 in dmake (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127196
<ubotu> New bug: #127198 in evolution-sharp (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127198
<jovans> is there a kernel bugfix release soon for feisty?
<ubotu> New bug: #127206 in gzip (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127206
<ubotu> New bug: #127207 in jigit (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127207
<ubotu> New bug: #127209 in keepalived (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127209
<xtknight> jovans, which bugs are you speaking of?
<xtknight> not sure if there are any releases on the horizon though
<jovans> acpi pata slowdown on ide hdd.....
<xtknight> hmm not sure, personally
<ubotu> New bug: #127203 in nautilus (main) "After installation AVG anti-virus problems with louding up-dates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127203
<ubotu> New bug: #127208 in keep (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127208
<jovans> i understand it seems that the development version have a higher priority
<xtknight> jovans, well, not really.  there are different people working on all this kind of stuff.  usually bugfixes particularly security have high priority
<jovans> yes in gutsy but not in feisty
<jovans> or earlier
<jovans> and i don't won't to speak about our LTS versions
<jovans> sorry
<jovans> but this is my mind
<xtknight> is there a patch out for it yet?
<xtknight> are you just looking for it to be backported to the feisty kernel?
<xtknight> giving a bug # would be a good start
<xtknight> not that i could do anything about it, but someone here may be able to help you
<jovans> i am using ubuntu sience his first release but feisty would be the latest for me i am waiting for oct when new version of the other major dists is out then i will change my distribution and my mind
<jovans> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #127210 in compiz (main) "compiz fails on intel chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127210
<ubotu> New bug: #127211 in compiz (main) "compiz fails on intel chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127211
<musashi> question: i'm new to this but wanted to help with bug day. I see that but #127211 and #127210 are exactly the same. Looks like the reporter made an error and fixed it by opening a new bug. I marked one duplicated but seems like it should just be deleted or invalidated. is that possible?
<Hobbsee> musashi: duplicate is effectively deleted/invalidated - it doesnt show up on any of the search listing, unless you uncheck the "hide duplicates' button
<musashi> okay, so just marking it is good enough then. thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #127214 in apt (main) "apt tried to uninstall firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127214
* Hobbsee looks skeptically at that bug
* coNP hits evil apt
* coNP hugs poor firefox
<xtknight> yea one time apt tried to uninstall my whole system too ;)
<Hobbsee> that's often user error, though...
<coNP> yea, apt tends to ask "Are you sure you want to uninstall life, the universe and everything?"
<Hobbsee> only for Priority: Essential things
<Hobbsee> everything else it will let you remove without harm
<ubotu> New bug: #127215 in xen-3.0 (main) "dhclient fails in domU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127215
<ubotu> New bug: #127216 in gnome-terminal (main) "kong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127216
<coNP> yes, but the are part of the "whole system"
<Hobbsee> and?  people want to remove bits of them for various reasons
<Hobbsee> likely something did depend on firefox, now they've been removed...
<Hobbsee> oh, i know what that will be
<Hobbsee> that'll be a conflicts against firefox - that should sort itself out in a day or so
<ubotu> New bug: #127218 in rosegarden (universe) "Merge rosegarden 1.5.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127218
<ubotu> New bug: #127219 in ubuntu-laptop-mode (universe) "Fujistu Amilo A7640 freezes randomly and led with lock sign shows up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127219
<ubotu> New bug: #127220 in openoffice.org (main) "the program does not iniziate " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127220
<ubotu> New bug: #127222 in ekiga (main) "ekiga doesn't detect an ended conversation when talking via diamondcard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127222
<ubotu> New bug: #127223 in sqlite3 (main) "Upstream 3.4.1 fixes database corruption, incompatibility, and more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127223
<ubotu> New bug: #127226 in pound (universe) "Pound 2.2.7 is beta (not for production servers). Stable upstream 2.3.2 recommended" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127226
<ubotu> New bug: #127230 in lam (universe) "LAM does not recognize gfortran compiler" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127230
<ubotu> New bug: #127231 in shorewall (main) "Shorewall 3.4.5 fixes 7 bugs in 3.4.4, plus allows exclusions, makes actions optional, has man pages, etc." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127231
<Burgundavia> keescook, bdmurray: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeEvents/PDXMeetup2007
<bdmurray> Burgundavia: when do you get in town?
<ubotu> New bug: #127233 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Disable smooth scrolling for kopete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127233
<Hobbsee> bdmurray!
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %*!*@88.203.73.158]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New bug: #127234 in mybashburn (universe) "Please sync mybashburn with Debian testing/unstable (1.0.2 version)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127234
<ubotu> New bug: #127235 in firefox (main) "All Add-ons are broken after 2.0.0.5 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127235
<ubotu> New bug: #127237 in freepops (universe) "Please sync freepops (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127237
<ubotu> New bug: #127238 in cdw (universe) "Please sync cdw with Debian testing/unstable (1.3.1 version)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127238
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i want to pick your brains in a few days, if that's OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #127239 in bzr-gtk (universe) "please sync bzr-gtk 0.18.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127239
<ubotu> New bug: #127240 in bzr-svn (universe) "please sync bzr-svn 0.3.5-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127240
<ubotu> New bug: #127241 in xbubble (universe) "crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127241
<ubotu> New bug: #127242 in auctex (main) "Ignoring emacsen flavor: emacs22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127242
<ubotu> New bug: #127244 in auctex (main) "Ignoring emacsen flavor: emacs22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127244
<keescook> Burgundavia: yup!  I'm going to try to make it.  this next week is going to require some tricky scheduling  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #127250 in gthumb (main) "Photo import fails when the power saving mode is enabled on my Canon powershot A520." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127250
<ubotu> New bug: #127248 in nautilus (main) "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127248
<ubotu> New bug: #127246 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 126149)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127246
<ubotu> New bug: #121950 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1001.crash" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121950
<ubotu> New bug: #122190 in postfix (main) "Ubuntu mail headers are not best practice  " [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122190
<ubotu> New bug: #123158 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123158
<ubotu> New bug: #123425 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  Passwords intead of Full Names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123425
<ubotu> New bug: #123468 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123468
<ubotu> New bug: #123576 in Ubuntu "gusano pubprn.vbs" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123576
<ubotu> New bug: #123580 in totem (main) "totem crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123580
<ubotu> New bug: #123693 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123693
<ubotu> New bug: #123709 in Ubuntu "AL actualizarlo me pone: no se pueden descargar los siguientes paquetes, pordria ser la cache, pero no lo es ya que la he desactivado e igual" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123709
<ubotu> New bug: #123808 in gnome-panel (main) "NetworkManager Applet does not recognize ethernet bonding.  " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123808
<ubotu> New bug: #127256 in list (universe) "Remove this package please" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127256
<ubotu> New bug: #123916 in fail2ban (universe) "fail2ban will not start if fail2ban socket is present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123916
<ubotu> New bug: #124241 in esound (main) "package esound 0.2.38-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ?????? - ?????" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124241
<ubotu> New bug: #124531 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird 2.0 instabillity" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124531
<ubotu> New bug: #125110 in language-support-es (main) "package language-support-es 1:7.04+20070209 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125110
<ubotu> New bug: #126307 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  Update-manager doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126307
<ubotu> New bug: #127258 in ipmitool (universe) "please sync ipmitool 1.8.8-3.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127258
<ubotu> New bug: #127259 in asterisk-spandsp-plugins (universe) "please sync asterisk-spandsp-plugins (0.0.20070624-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127259
<nealmcb> ubotu is awfully quiet.... disconnect?
<ubotu> New bug: #127265 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ~nsInstallInfo()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127265
<nealmcb> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #127268 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "ship already build real codec plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127268
<ubotu> New bug: #127269 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  tab key in gdm doesn't switch from login to password anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127269
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-21
<ubotu> New bug: #127272 in kdenetwork (main) "kde full screen button doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127272
<ubotu> New bug: #127273 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode init script links not created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127273
<ubotu> New bug: #127274 in hal (main) "tribe 3 hal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127274
<ubotu> New bug: #127275 in hal (main) "tribe 3 hal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127275
<ubotu> New bug: #127276 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode init script links not created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127276
<ubotu> New bug: #127278 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127278
<ubotu> New bug: #127279 in owl-dms (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync owl-dms (0.94-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127279
<ubotu> New bug: #127280 in usplash (main) "uSplash shutdown screen corrupt post nVidia restricted drivers installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127280
<ubotu> New bug: #127281 in Ubuntu "'update-manager'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127281
<rbs-tito> Hi guys. A user reported a bug that the "Package needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive" error message is given. Should I suggest dpkg --configure-a ?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: I'd look at their sources.list
<rbs-tito> OK,  should I suggest an install -f as well?
<bdmurray> What package is it?
<bdmurray> Is it on Gutsy or earlier?
<rbs-tito> Feisty, virtualbox
<rbs-tito> I have a feeling he is using a dodgy source
<rbs-tito> Wait, Ubuntu has an official Virtualbox package?
<rbs-tito> Meh, my mind is stuck in the repositories of a bygone age
<bdmurray> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bdmurray> Yeah, dodgy repos are why I was thinking of sources.list.
<bdmurray> Since we don't provide virtualbox it doesn't really seem like a bug - maybe a support request.
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: does that help at all?
<ubotu> New bug: #127284 in lighttpd (universe) "Merge lighttpd 1.4.15 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127284
<ubotu> New bug: #127285 in Ubuntu "Dell 700m Ubuntu 7.04 suspend failed message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127285
<ubotu> New bug: #127286 in Ubuntu "update manager failure to launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127286
<ubotu> New bug: #127287 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Merge phpmyadmin 2.10.3-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127287
<ubotu> New bug: #127290 in Ubuntu "Wireless DLINK AirPlusG not working on Acer Travelmate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127290
<ubotu> New bug: #127291 in Ubuntu "Mis-mounting of Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-851S" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127291
<ubotu> New bug: #127292 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Kubuntu:  Tribe3 Live CD does not detect wireless card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127292
<ubotu> New bug: #127296 in gpaint (main) "Gpaint doesn't follow Menus & Toolbar system preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127296
<ubotu> New bug: #127294 in gpaint (main) "Gpaint crashes when draggin toolbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127294
<ubotu> New bug: #127295 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "openoffice.org-l10n-ka: OO.org 2.2.x GUI translation updates for Georgian language available." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127295
<ubotu> New bug: #127298 in gpaint (main) "Gpaint default icon looks pretty bad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127298
<burner> bug day today?
<harrisony> is it?
<burner> i dunno, i forget
<burner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay  - yep
* burner wonders wehre everyone is
<harrisony> well it was yesterday in my time zome
<nealmcb> burner: howdy - we did a bit of bug work today, and I guess you got here in time to do a bit more :-)
* burner shrugs, I just want an itch scratched ;)
<burner> is that doable on a day like today?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/123631 cripples my ability to support windows users in gutsy.  It was flawless in feisty!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123631 in vnc4 "vncviewer -listen allows connections from UltraVNC SC clients, but doesn't display the window" [Undecided,New] 
<burner> i'm guessing this particular one is an upstream bug, but I'm unsure where to report it
<nealmcb> burner: yeah - I remember digging a bit into that before - perhaps you pointed it out at ubucon?  but I don't find any of my notes about it
<burner> nealmcb: it's new since ubucon I think.  It's a Gutsy regression :\
<ubotu> New bug: #127303 in kdebase (main) "konqueror tribe 2 and 3 will not resize fonts for wikipedia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127303
<nealmcb> burner: well I've read about it before.  not finding it in ubuntu bugs.  but yeah - seemed like an upstream issue
<burner> nealmcb: who's the vnc4 upstream people?  is it related to x.org?
<nealmcb> burner: hmmm - seems like not much change for gutsy, but I may be confused - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/
<ubotu> New bug: #127304 in kdepim (main) "kontact/kmail GPF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127304
<burner> nealmcb: huge change! it's a gtk based app instead of whatever teh heck it was before
<nealmcb> then I don't understand why the version numbers are the same on that launchpad page
<nealmcb>  /usr/share/doc/vnc-common/README.Debian says it is enhanced from RealVNC
<burner> realvnc, those fewls.  I wish I could just use xtightvncviewer, but it seems to be affected as well
<ubotu> New bug: #127305 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with Registration Forbidden" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127305
<ubotu> New bug: #127306 in tetex-bin (main) "user's environment variables may break install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127306
<ubotu> New bug: #127307 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install hangs " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127307
<ubotu> New bug: #127308 in texlive-base (main) "user's environment variables may break install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127308
<ubotu> New bug: #127312 in gnome-utils (main) "E:El paquete virtualbox necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para ste.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127312
<ubotu> New bug: #127315 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot puts photos in Photos folder not Pictures folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127315
<ubotu> New bug: #127316 in Ubuntu "iPhone will not stay in charging mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127316
<ubotu> New bug: #127317 in ipodslave (universe) "Accessing ipod with ipod-io-slave doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127317
<ubotu> New bug: #127318 in Ubuntu "The PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice not go" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127318
<ubotu> New bug: #127319 in hal (main) "hola" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127319
<ubotu> New bug: #127320 in Ubuntu "Tribe 3 Alternate CD gives block characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127320
<ubotu> New bug: #127324 in gparted (main) "Gutsy t3 hangs during partition resizing (live cd install)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127324
<ubotu> New bug: #127322 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Install bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127322
<ubotu> New bug: #127323 in meld (universe) "Missing dependency on python-gnomecanvas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127323
<ubotu> New bug: #127325 in libphp-phplot (universe) "No graphs after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127325
<ubotu> New bug: #127326 in amsn (universe) "window manager can't move window of aMSN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127326
<ubotu> New bug: #127329 in openoffice.org (main) "computing time :   8:18/2=16:09" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127329
<ubotu> New bug: #127331 in compiz (main) "Gutsy: gnome and keyboard crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127331
<ubotu> New bug: #127332 in ltsp (main) "[gutsy]  ltsp-build-client hangs " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127332
<ubotu> New bug: #127333 in easytag (universe) "Cannot find any media files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127333
<ubotu> New bug: #127335 in Ubuntu "backlight on Lenovo 3000 C200 can't be set to maximum again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127335
<ubotu> New bug: #127337 in xmame (multiverse) "xmame logs out session on exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127337
<Kmos> !info songbird
<ubotu> Package songbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kmos> huh?
<ubotu> New bug: #127340 in Ubuntu "gutsy tribe1 livecd doens't boot on toshiba tecra laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127340
<ubotu> New bug: #127341 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  UFO:Alien Invasion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127341
<ubotu> New bug: #127343 in Ubuntu "Problem running Ubuntu 7.04 with VIA VN896 Chrome9 IGP Graphic Card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127343
<ubotu> New bug: #127345 in easytag (universe) "EasyTag 2.1.1-1 is unable to see mp3 files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127345
<ubotu> New bug: #127346 in xmms (universe) "The playlist moves when dragging the main window to the panel edge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127346
<ubotu> New bug: #127347 in elisa (universe) "import python-pigment depends from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127347
<ubotu> New bug: #127349 in ffmpeg (main) "flv succeed from file, fails from http" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127349
<ubotu> New bug: #127351 in openoffice.org (main) "MROUND-function of Calc does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127351
<Kmos> someone who uses kopete can check this one..
<Kmos> bug 46657
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46657 in kdenetwork "Kopete gives error when you're on your own contact list" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46657
<ubotu> New bug: #127352 in amarok (main) "Amarok mixes album names while renaming" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127352
<ubotu> New bug: #127353 in ebox (universe) "eBox configure fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127353
<ubotu> New bug: #126974 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126974
<ubotu> New bug: #127354 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04:  install CD boots up, X running but blank on Clevo D870P notebook, cannot install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127354
<ubotu> New bug: #127355 in hal (main) "Failed to initialize HAL in 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127355
<ubotu> New bug: #127356 in language-selector (main) "gnome-language-selector should warn that a reboot is necessary after changing default system language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127356
<ubotu> New bug: #127357 in kwave (universe) "package kwave failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127357
<ubotu> New bug: #127358 in Ubuntu "konqueror doesnt load source list from sourceomatic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127358
<ubotu> New bug: #127359 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127359
<Kmos> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 24 Jul 15:00: Kernel Team | 25 Jul 12:00: Edubuntu | 25 Jul 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 26 Jul 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 27 Jul 12:00: MOTU Team | 31 Jul 15:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting
<ubotu> New bug: #127360 in sylpheed (universe) "Please sync sylpheed (2.4.4-1) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127360
<ubotu> New bug: #127362 in Ubuntu "displayconfig-gtk i810 1440x900" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127362
<ubotu> New bug: #127363 in Ubuntu "selecting alternate CD on Ubuntu download page gets desktop version instead for Dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127363
<ubotu> New bug: #127365 in Ubuntu "gutsy tribe 3 auto migration of causes installation error, CD or disk is corrupt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127365
<ubotu> New bug: #127367 in Ubuntu "gutsy tribe 3 live cd notification: application crash and crash report is too corrupt to read" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127367
<ubotu> New bug: #127369 in Ubuntu "Stuck on blank screen after login with nvidia driver on ubuntu gutsy tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127369
<ubotu> New bug: #127370 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "mail-notification.desktop isn't buggy anymore and should be re-added" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127370
<ubotu> New bug: #127372 in thunar (main) "no thunar contextmenu with GTK setting "gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127372
<ubotu> New bug: #127371 in firefox (main) "Can't drag url so that it opens a new tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127371
<ubotu> New bug: #127373 in Ubuntu "WPA2 connection fails if nm-applet retrieves password from keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127373
<ubotu> New bug: #127374 in totem (main) "streaming icecast server and ogg vorbis - only 1 first entry in the playlist played" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127374
<ubotu> New bug: #127375 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu desktop does not gain focus when all windows close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127375
<ubotu> New bug: #127376 in ccache (main) "ccache should add a group of alternatives for cc, c++ and gcc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127376
<ubotu> New bug: #127379 in xalan (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync xalan (1.10-3.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127379
<ubotu> New bug: #127380 in mail-notification "[gutsy]  FTBFS mail-notification 4.1.dfsg.1-1 synced from Debian" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127380
<ubotu> New bug: #127384 in apparmor (universe) "Bug in german localisation of apparmor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127384
<ubotu> New bug: #127386 in glibc (main) "nscd wants to mmap /etc/passwd mit PROT_EXEC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127386
<ubotu> New bug: #127388 in gdhcpd (universe) "Merge/Sync gdhcpd-0.3.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127388
<ubotu> New bug: #127389 in pdftk (universe) "pdftk enforces lame pseudo-drm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127389
<ubotu> New bug: #127390 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  rails-toolkit" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127390
<ubotu> New bug: #127391 in Ubuntu "USB HDD is not detected (Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127391
<ubotu> New bug: #127393 in Ubuntu "Feisty CD Ripping VERY Slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127393
<ubotu> New bug: #127394 in knetworkmanager (main) "networkmanager does not show subnet mask (and some other errors)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127394
<ubotu> New bug: #127395 in Ubuntu "nvidia binary locks up system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127395
<ubotu> New bug: #127396 in hfsplus (main) "HFS+ automount does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127396
<ubotu> New bug: #127397 in rt2500 (universe) "Merge rt2500 1.1.0-b4-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127397
<ubotu> New bug: #127399 in command-not-found (main) "bogus background command often causes shell to exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127399
<ubotu> New bug: #127400 in Ubuntu "Error durante comprobacion de actualizacion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127400
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #127403 in Ubuntu "NO system tray icons showing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127403
<ubotu> New bug: #127404 in Ubuntu "3ware 9650se disks show up as ethx during alternative install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127404
<ubotu> New bug: #127405 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "xen kernel is compiled with PAE support, but xen-3.1 without" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127405
<Kmos> LP is back
<ubotu> New bug: #127407 in language-pack-cs (main) "Chybny preklad polozek v aplikaci KTorrent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127407
<ubotu> New bug: #127411 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed at 93% (6.06.1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127411
<ubotu> New bug: #127412 in kopete (main) "kopete freezes after about 10 minutes while using webcam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127412
<ubotu> New bug: #127414 in Ubuntu "Incorrect resolution in usplash.conf (no output)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127414
<Kmos> !info unattended-upgrade
<ubotu> Package unattended-upgrade does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> New bug: #127417 in Ubuntu "cannot install new programs, error is more than one software managment programs are open, cannot find them though" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127417
<ubotu> New bug: #127419 in kcheckgmail (universe) "error in thread display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127419
<Kmos> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubotu> unattended-upgrades: Install security upgrades automatically. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #127366 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in read()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127366
<ubotu> New bug: #127424 in ndesk-dbus-glib (main) "segfault in g_io_add_watch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127424
<blueCommand> Hello, I want to start helping Ubuntu on multiple planes. So far I've translated packages and started to package programs, which is now blocked due to bugs. So, while my blocking bugs get fixed, I want to get starting fixing others :) I was thinking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/106716 but would like to have some advice where to start. It's a mentoring bug, but pitti doesn't seem to answer
<blueCommand> right now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106716 in gnome-volume-manager "gnome-volume-properties has applications hardcoded" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<Kmos> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Kmos> pitti is one
<blueCommand> Ah!
<Kmos> do you use kopete ?
<blueCommand> That would be the reason then
<blueCommand> No, I don't
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> i need someone to test a bug
<Kmos> old :)
<blueCommand> I can help, if it's just a matter of installing it
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&start=4950
<Kmos> try this url
<Kmos> you can check old bugs
<blueCommand> Check them as in seeing if they're still active?
<Kmos> active = still a bug
<blueCommand> "check old bugs" as in "check if they exist" or "fix old bugs" ?
<Kmos> if they're already fixed, you add a comment to show it's already fixed
<Kmos> and set it as fix released
<Kmos> to change status you need to be member of bugsquad
<blueCommand> All righty
<blueCommand> I am
<Kmos> nice
<blueCommand> As long as it isn't awaiting moderator approval or something
<ubotu> New bug: #127429 in debian-installer (main) "'Install with driver update CD' is not localized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127429
<ubotu> New bug: #127431 in nautilus (main) "FTP bookmark disappears from nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127431
<ubotu> New bug: #127432 in Ubuntu "7/21/07 updates disable fiesty sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127432
<ubotu> New bug: #127434 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "ftp opened write protected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127434
<ubotu> New bug: #127439 in Ubuntu "there is no "Terminal" icon in the stock pack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127439
<ubotu> New bug: #127440 in Ubuntu "v Audacity je patn kdovn etiny" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127440
<ubotu> New bug: #127441 in firefox (main) "The collapse of Firefox in certain actions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127441
<ubotu> New bug: #127442 in opensc (universe) "Merge opensc 0.11.3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127442
<ubotu> New bug: #127444 in totem (main) "Drag'n'drop multiple files into playlist, (or open multiple files) add it not in the good/alphabetical order..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127444
<ubotu> New bug: #127445 in compiz (main) "show desktop plugin enabled, after windows return from scale unalbe to move windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127445
<ubotu> New bug: #127446 in boost (main) "boost: libraries don't create symlinks while using non default names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127446
<ubotu> New bug: #127447 in texlive-base (main) "package tetex-extra failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127447
<ubotu> New bug: #127449 in Ubuntu "bad translation in Czech language in Audacity (bad coding)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127449
<ubotu> New bug: #127452 in Ubuntu "Dell Dimension 4600 Sound Blaster doesn't work with Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127452
<ubotu> New bug: #127456 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "lite-on burner : CD-R not recognised by nautilus and brasero" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127456
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-22
<ubotu> New bug: #127457 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  Please sync ogre-contrib from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127457
<ubotu> New bug: #127461 in linux-meta (main) "add suspend2 (TuxOnIce) patches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127461
<jimqode> Hello, I have been taking care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/124770 . Now the bug has been fixed in upstream svn. Is there anything more I need to do on launchpad? Can someone have a quick look?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124770 in rhythmbox "music tab makes rhythmbox crash" [Medium,In progress] 
<jimqode> maybe I need to open a sync request. Is it so?
<crimsun> jimqode: a sync doesn't buy us anything.
<jimqode> crimsun, what is the procedure for upstream fixed bugs then?
<crimsun> depends how badly you're affected by the bug
<crimsun> we _could_ backport the patch to the current gutsy source package
<jimqode> qa group assigned medium importance to this bug. Is there anything I need to do on this bug as upstream reporter?
<crimsun> you could prepare a debdiff if you feel _really strongly_ that you want the fix in gutsy _right now_
<crimsun> 'medium' importance doesn't mean very much - most bugs are that
<jimqode> crimsun, I just reported this bug upstream. I don't really feel anything for this bug :). Should I set it to In Progress state or Confirmed state?
<ubotu> New bug: #127463 in Ubuntu "update manager crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127463
<crimsun> Fix Committed
<crimsun> if svn already has a fix merged, then that's the appropriate Status
<jimqode> crimsun, thank you! that was what i wanted to know
<xtknight> what program would create /etc/usplash?
<xtknight> trying to fix/investigate Bug 127414
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127414 in usplash "Incorrect resolution in usplash.conf (no output)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127414
<ubotu> New bug: #127464 in dokuwiki (universe) "please sync dokuwiki 0.0.20070626b-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127464
<xtknight> it could affect a ton of people using 20.1-22" lcds
<ubotu> New bug: #127465 in Ubuntu "please sync rebuildd 0.2.0 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127465
<ubotu> New bug: #127466 in gnome-panel (main) "clock-applet timezone selector difficult to use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127466
<ubotu> New bug: #127468 in evolution (main) "evolution adds blank line to replies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127468
<ubotu> New bug: #127469 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "policytool should use GTK+ LNF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127469
<ubotu> New bug: #127470 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java Plugin should use sensible-browser by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127470
<defcon>  I have a problem with my wireless network, on my ubuntu box I have a belkins usb card with ndiswrapper, I cannot connect to the internet with gnome network config, I can connect with wireless assistant, ie wlassistant and it connects me to my router, then I have to do dhconfig wlan0 to get an assigned Ip address, why wont gnome do this? Is this a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #127472 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash dragging icon to trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127472
<ubotu> New bug: #127473 in Ubuntu "Failed To initialize HAL! " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127473
<ubotu> New bug: #127475 in Ubuntu ""atq" reqports jobs as still executing on "=" queue following crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127475
<ubotu> New bug: #127474 in Ubuntu "USB HD formatted ext3 does not automount." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127474
<ubotu> New bug: #127476 in gnome-rdp (universe) "trayicon background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127476
<ubotu> New bug: #127477 in gnome-rdp (universe) "gnome-rdp always start window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127477
<ubotu> New bug: #127482 in compiz (main) "Cannot move windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127482
<ubotu> New bug: #127483 in sbuild (universe) "Please sync sbuild 0.56 from unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127483
<ubotu> New bug: #127484 in evolution (main) "Mail displays wrong content when moved to another folder " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127484
<ubotu> New bug: #127485 in Ubuntu "sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127485
<ubotu> New bug: #127487 in epiphany-browser (main) "updated bookmarks for epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127487
<ubotu> New bug: #127488 in gnome-terminal (main) "trying to remove gimpshop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127488
<ubotu> New bug: #127490 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ubuntu crashed with BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 90edb01c" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127490
<ubotu> New bug: #127491 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "MD5SUM fails. Package has been updated." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127491
<ubotu> New bug: #127492 in adept (main) "Could not open cache - Adept Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127492
<ubotu> New bug: #127494 in Ubuntu "Live Desktop CD will not allow login without username and password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127494
<ubotu> New bug: #127493 in Ubuntu "Human theme crashes GTK+ apps using progress bar on X64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127493
<ubotu> New bug: #127496 in ngircd (universe) "ngircd will not uninstall or update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127496
<ubotu> New bug: #127498 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi has a large memory leak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127498
<ubotu> New bug: #127499 in fceu (universe) "FCEU (The NES Emulator) packaged without openGL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127499
<ubotu> New bug: #127500 in firefox (main) "None of the Add-ins work with 2.0.0.5 in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127500
<ubotu> New bug: #127501 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy exits unexpectedly without notice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127501
<ubotu> New bug: #127502 in pidgin (main) "No menu at the buddy-list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127502
<ubotu> New bug: #127503 in metacity (main) ""<Shift>0xea" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "move_to_workspace_left"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127503
<ubotu> New bug: #127504 in gnome-panel "Window list applet size does not maximize" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127504
<ubotu> New bug: #127505 in openoffice.org (main) "YEARFRAC function returns incorrect results for some dates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127505
<ubotu> New bug: #127507 in sqlite3 (main) "missing header file in libsqlite3-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127507
<ubotu> New bug: #127508 in liferea (main) "[gutsy]  liferea 1.4~rc1 updates feeds every 1 min" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127508
<ubotu> New bug: #127509 in Ubuntu "notification message doesn't follow icon when this one moves" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127509
<ubotu> New bug: #127511 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu install after fglrx install under live-system without reboot -> inappropriate xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127511
<bwoaas> Hi, I have a question regarding an update. Is this the correct channel?
<bwoaas> I have an update for iptables, but the update cannot be authenticated, and is not listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<BirthdayHobbsee> #ubuntu is
<bwoaas> Ok, thanks
<bwoaas> Then I will go there. Bye!
<ubotu> New bug: #127512 in openoffice.org (main) "autocorrect crashes OOo in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127512
<ubotu> New bug: #127514 in Ubuntu "5-button mouse (Logitech LX7) not working properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127514
<ubotu> New bug: #127515 in xsane (main) "scanner not supported: Epson Perfection 3170 Photo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127515
<ubotu> New bug: #127516 in ltsp (main) "delayed_mounter not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127516
<ubotu> New bug: #127517 in linux-kernel-headers (main) "[gutsy]  Lots of "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127517
<ubotu> New bug: #127518 in Ubuntu "CTRL+left/right jumps to space chars, only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127518
<ubotu> New bug: #127519 in kdepim (main) "KMailCVT Freezes when importing from Evolution 2.x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127519
<ubotu> New bug: #127520 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome-power-manager doesn't see AC power is disconnected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127520
<ubotu> New bug: #127521 in Ubuntu "modprobe acx on Kubuntu gusty fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127521
<ubotu> New bug: #127523 in Ubuntu "services management in ubuntu is ugly and incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127523
<ubotu> New bug: #127524 in spandsp (universe) "Merge spandsp 0.0.4~pre3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127524
<ccm> hi there
<ccm> which package do i have to file bugs againts when its the first installer menu when running the live cd?
<ccm> i mean the one where you choose which language, which action (install, boot)
<ccm> is that debian-installer?
<ubotu> New bug: #127525 in Ubuntu "Sony VAIO FS115 ACPI errors, esp. on hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127525
<ubotu> New bug: #127526 in Ubuntu "Intel 3945 wireless card not detected on Asus A9Js" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127526
<ubotu> New bug: #127528 in debian-installer (main) "keyboard layout chooser not localized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127528
<ubotu> New bug: #127530 in evolution "anti spam system doesn't work after an upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127530
<ubotu> New bug: #127533 in wajig (universe) "Wajig doesn't have Super Cow Powers." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127533
<ubotu> New bug: #127534 in gnome-session (main) "splash is not showed during session startup [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127534
<ubotu> New bug: #127535 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Alpha 3: GNOME setup does not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127535
<ubotu> New bug: #127536 in coreutils (main) "cat -vet does not print file contents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127536
<ubotu> New bug: #127537 in apache2 (main) "[Sync request]  Sync request apache2 (2.2.4-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127537
<ubotu> New bug: #127538 in Ubuntu "7.04 QA problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127538
<ubotu> New bug: #126129 in alacarte "Opened alacarte and then the error message appeared :alacarte crashed with ImportError: cannot import name DockItem from bonobo.ui" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126129
<ubotu> New bug: #127539 in Ubuntu "panel changer doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127539
<ubotu> New bug: #127542 in Ubuntu "gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127542
<ubotu> New bug: #127541 in athcool (universe) "Script to toggle athcool on/off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127541
<ubotu> New bug: #127543 in libipoddevice (universe) "Please sync libipoddevice (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127543
<ubotu> New bug: #127544 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127544
<ubotu> New bug: #127547 in yarssr (universe) "yassr doesn't have an Applications menu entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127547
<ubotu> New bug: #127548 in libdatetime-locale-perl (universe) "New version 0.34 of DateTime::Locale is available." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127548
<ubotu> New bug: #127549 in libdatetime-timezone-perl (universe) "New version 0.6603 of DateTime::TimeZone is available." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127549
<ubotu> New bug: #127550 in krusader (universe) "krusader 1.80 final" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127550
<ubotu> New bug: #127551 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg: failure because of missing package xresprobe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127551
<ubotu> New bug: #127553 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  rhythmbox doesn't play wma files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127553
<ubotu> New bug: #127554 in acpi-support (main) "Wrong "design capacity" after alarm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127554
<blueCommand> If I've tried to reproduce a bug acording to the description, and it works (i.e the bug is not there), what is the status then? Incomplete or Invalid?
<ubotu> New bug: #127555 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127555
<ubotu> New bug: #127556 in blubuntu-look (universe) "GDM Theme with face browser" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127556
<_wattazoum_> Hello there
<ubotu> New bug: #127558 in Ubuntu "Orange screen after gdm log-in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127558
<ubotu> New bug: #127559 in hal (main) "hald-addon-storage causes a lot of wakeups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127559
<ubotu> New bug: #127561 in usplash (main) "usplash crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127561
<ubotu> New bug: #127562 in flashrom (universe) "please sync flashrom (0.0+r2739-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127562
<ubotu> New bug: #127566 in hardware-monitor (universe) "Does not handle umount/swapoff very well." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127566
<ubotu> New bug: #127563 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot color adjust dialog appears but all sliders gray and inactive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127563
<ubotu> New bug: #127573 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org: KDE File Picker crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127573
<ubotu> New bug: #127574 in thunar (main) "thunar segfaults when selecting targa image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127574
<ubotu> New bug: #127575 in Ubuntu "netstat output malformed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127575
<ubotu> New bug: #127576 in amsn (universe) "amsn won't start @ gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127576
<ubotu> New bug: #127577 in kdenetwork (main) "krdc failed on writing char '@' to a remote pc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127577
<ubotu> New bug: #127578 in Ubuntu "Issues with the 82801H audio driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127578
<ubotu> New bug: #127579 in xprint (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove the xprint source package from gutsy (superseded by xorg-server)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127579
<xtknight> Bug 124643
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124643 in amsn "aMSN won't load; says "Loading TkCximage failed..."" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124643
<ubotu> New bug: #127581 in Ubuntu "Hotplugged ethernet connections not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127581
<ubotu> New bug: #127582 in pdftohtml (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove pdftohtml from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127582
<ubotu> New bug: #127583 in gtksee (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gtksee from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127583
<ubotu> New bug: #127584 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "isight doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127584
<ubotu> New bug: #127586 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "macbook core 2 duo. No wireless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127586
<ubotu> New bug: #127587 in evolution (main) "Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127587
<ubotu> New bug: #127588 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "internal microphone does not work (macbook pro c2d 15)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127588
<ubotu> New bug: #127589 in rhythmbox (main) "Import from hard disk does not work using the menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127589
<ubotu> New bug: #127590 in frozen-bubble (universe) "frozen-bubble crashes during net play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127590
<dsas> hmm, is bugzilla.gnome.org down for anyone else?
<ubotu> New bug: #127591 in file-roller (main) "file-roller doesn't open folders if you go up one level" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127591
<ubotu> New bug: #127592 in kvm (universe) "exception 13 error when booting amd64-feisty on amd64-gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127592
<JenFraggle> anyone finding launchpad really slow?
<ScottK> JenFraggle: Really slow as in really slow like Launchpad is always really slow or even worse?
<ScottK> In any case, it's no slower than normal for me.
<ubotu> New bug: #127593 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox makes cracking sound when playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127593
<mpech> simple bug in adduser
<mpech> # adduser mmm
<mpech> Adding user `mmm' ...
<mpech> Adding new group `mmm' (1001) ...
<mpech> Adding new user `mmm' (1001) with group `mmm' ...
<mpech> The home directory `/home/mmm' already exists.  Not copying from `/etc/skel'.
<mpech> Enter new UNIX password:
<mpech> Retype new UNIX password:
<mpech> No password supplied
<mpech> Enter new UNIX password:
<mpech> Retype new UNIX password:
<mpech> No password supplied
<mpech> Enter new UNIX password:
<mpech> Retype new UNIX password:
<mpech> No password supplied
<mpech> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<mpech> passwd: password unchanged
<mpech> Try again? [Y/n]  Use of uninitialized value in chop at /usr/sbin/adduser line 524.
<mpech> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/sbin/adduser line 525.
<mpech> Enter new UNIX password:
<Nafallo> mpech: file it on http instead of irc?
<mpech> yeah
<mpech> it was not so long..
<JenFraggle> ScottK: Seriously slow.  Taking over a minute to go from one page to another
<ScottK> JenFraggle: It's just normally slow here.
<JenFraggle> ScottK: I don't normally find it particularly slow, maybe I'm lucky with my connection usually
<ScottK> Either your internet bandwidth to their data center is limited or one of the LP severs is sick and you got connected to it.  Hard to tell.
<ubotu> New bug: #127594 in vlc (universe) "shout output module missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127594
<ubotu> New bug: #127595 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  woodstox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127595
<ubotu> New bug: #127596 in Ubuntu "Noatun is crashing even befor opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127596
<ubotu> New bug: #127597 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  higlayout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127597
<ubotu> New bug: #127598 in libdc1394 (main) "coriander cannot start iso transmission with Apple isight camera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127598
<ubotu> New bug: #127599 in Ubuntu "Sound is not working at all - Ubuntu 7.0.4 - intel 82801CA-ICH3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127599
<ubotu> New bug: #127600 in knetworkmanager (main) "WPA-TKIP with knetworkmanager and Intel Pro 2100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127600
<ubotu> New bug: #127467 in gnome-panel (main) "nayeli" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127467
<ubotu> New bug: #127601 in gnome-terminal (main) "dpkg is interrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127601
<ubotu> New bug: #127602 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  closing mounted volume properties dialog kills nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127602
<ubotu> New bug: #127603 in ekiga (main) "ligao corta muito..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127603
<ubotu> New bug: #127604 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "mediawiki1.7-math not enabled by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127604
<ubotu> New bug: #127605 in Ubuntu "bash completion leaves out various suffixes (xine, gzip)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127605
<ubotu> New bug: #127610 in kqemu (universe) "Pre-build kqemu modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127610
<ubotu> New bug: #127611 in fnfx (universe) "Toshiba ACPI not enabled fnfxd not eorks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127611
<ubotu> New bug: #127613 in Ubuntu "window title bar gigantic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127613
<ubotu> New bug: #127614 in k3b (main) "Problems handling genre when ripping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127614
<ubotu> New bug: #127615 in Ubuntu "window decorations in odd places when effects are off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127615
<ubotu> New bug: #127616 in xchat-gnome (universe) "Can't connect to Aitvaras (Lithuanian IRC) network - first 3 servers doesn't work :(" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127616
<ubotu> New bug: #127617 in Ubuntu "GNOME Power Manager installation problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127617
<ubotu> New bug: #127620 in Ubuntu "keyboard repeat not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127620
<ubotu> New bug: #127621 in Ubuntu "focusing window doesn't bring it above other windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127621
<ubotu> New bug: #127622 in Ubuntu "fitts law problem - panel doesn't extend to extreme top/bottom of screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127622
<ubotu> New bug: #127623 in Ubuntu "Default fixed width font is "sans"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127623
<ubotu> New bug: #127624 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "bcm43xx-fwcutter does not download and install firmware, may need to be updated." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127624
<ubotu> New bug: #127627 in hal (main) "wifi can't be switched on by button on Acer Aspire 3000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127627
<ubotu> New bug: #127626 in Ubuntu "creat id by import from xp can't login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127626
<ubotu> New bug: #127628 in ndesk-dbus-glib (main) "Please sync ndesk-dbus-glib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127628
<ubotu> New bug: #127629 in ndesk-dbus-glib (main) "Please sync ndesk-dbus-glib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127629
<ubotu> New bug: #127630 in ebox (universe) "Can not install Ebox on Gutsy tribe 3 server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127630
<ubotu> New bug: #127632 in xorg (main) "screen turns black and sometimes freezes system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127632
<ubotu> New bug: #127633 in soya (universe) "python-soya can't cache data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127633
<ubotu> New bug: #127636 in fatsort (universe) "Please sync fatsort (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127636
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-14
<alexrudd> Is this the right place to ask about bugs in hardy-proposed?
<RAOF> alexrudd: The best place to mention bugs in hardy-proposed would be on the launchpad bug regarding the proposed package.
<alexrudd> ROAF: I'm a little confused by the reorganization of linux/linux-image/linux-image-xxx (meta)packages right now.
<alexrudd> ROAF: update-initramfs is failing for "boot/initrd.img-2.6-rc7-custom", because there are no modules for it.  That sounds like a packaging bug, so where do I file it?
<RAOF> There is no 2.6-rc7-custom package in hardy-proposed :)
<alexrudd> RAOF: I just upgraded today, and it killed all apt-based apps because it wants me to run dpkg --configure -a
<RAOF> So, there may well be some bug somewhere, but by building and using a custom kernel we assume you can handle the fallout.
<alexrudd> RAOF: And upon doing so, update-initramfs tries to generate something for 2.6.25-rc7-custom
<alexrudd> RAOF: Err, the thing is I *didn't* build a custom kernel
<RAOF> That's somewhat odd, then :)
<alexrudd> Is that a file I can just ignore and delete?
<alexrudd> *there
<alexrudd> *delete and ignore
<RAOF> Probably; but I don't know where that comes from.
<RAOF> I don't suppose you've got that kernel in your grub menu.lst?
<alexrudd> nope, checked that
<RAOF> You could try 'sudo update-initramfs -d -k 2.6.25-rc7-custom'
<alexrudd> doesn't exist
<RAOF> That's the kernel dpkg --configure -a is dying on?
<alexrudd> yep
 * RAOF has seen someone else with this, too.  I suspect someone's uploaded something with a fragment of their own config.
<RAOF> What package is it that is failing to configure?  You could check the preinst script to see what's happening.
<alexrudd> err, I'm not sure any more.  It's a deferred trigger or something
<alexrudd> guess there are logs somewhere?  not sure where
<RAOF>  /var/log/dpkg.log, most likely.
<alexrudd> looks like initramfs-tools itself?
<alexrudd> hmm, no that must be when I ran dpkg
<alexrudd> any idea on how to find what set the trigger?  "trigproc" appears to be when it's processed
<RAOF> I believe it says "$SOMETHING deferred"
<alexrudd> nothing found :(
<alexrudd> hmm, right after "status installed ntfs3g" it says "status triggers-pending initramfs-tools"
<RAOF> That's going to be too late.
<alexrudd> Aha.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/152756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152756 in initramfs-tools "stale files in /var/lib/initramfs-tools after removing kernel" [Undecided,New]
<alexrudd> Removing the file made my dpkg happy again.  Anything I should do for the bug report?
<RAOF> You've never ever installed a 2.6.25-rc7-custom kernel?
<alexrudd> Err, not successfully.  I may have tried a long time ago, and I've upgraded kernels several times since then
<RAOF> And it's only now come up?  Odd.
<alexrudd> Uh, huh
<alexrudd> Anyway, I guess I'll just mark it off as the dangers of trying to roll your own
<alexrudd> confirm the bug report I guess
<alexrudd> Thanks for all you help.
<alexrudd> *your
<jonpackard> Could anyone with an NVidia card please help me confirm this bug? It affects Alpha1 and Alpha2 using the nv driver. Bug 245383.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245383 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Screen flickers when loading applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245383
<RAOF> I can anti-confirm your bug on nouveau and nv4x :)
<jonpackard> RAOF: what's nv4x?
<Awsoonn> oh powerful irc, will someone set 'triaged' to Bug 238263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238263 in xorg "screen size wrong while using kvm switch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238263
<jonpackard> RAOF: You helped me install nouveau a while back.. it didn't seem to fix the issue. Could be user error on my part on that one though. =)
<RAOF> Maybe.
<jonpackard> RAOF: heh just remembered.. nv4x is a nvidia chipset
<RAOF> Right.  Geforce 7.
<jonpackard> RAOF: thought it was a new version of nv driver for a sec there =X
<RAOF> It's possible that it's nv5x specific.
<jonpackard> btw I was able to install nvidia driver in alpha2 and it works just dandy.. all the drivers work fine in hardy
<jonpackard> can't wait till nouveau rocks my 8600GT.. gotta have my 3D desktop =p
<RAOF> Awsoonn: I'm not sure that's quite ready yet?  Could you _attach_ an xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log, and the various other outputs requested?
<Awsoonn> I can attach them for him, sure
<RAOF> jonpackard: It'll take some time before you'll get a 3D desktop with nouveau!
<jonpackard> RAOF: i know.. perhaps I should try to get involved with the project =)
<RAOF> If you've got some spare time, gallium is an excellent timesync :)
<RAOF> Also, you should now have the very barest of bare-minimum 3d support on your 8600 with nouveau gallium.
<jonpackard> RAOF: cool.. sounds awesome! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium_3D
<jonpackard> Bug 245383 updated. Thanks for the help. =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245383 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Screen flickers when loading applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245383
<kgoetz> hi bugs people. (I'm here with my gNewSense-upstream relations hat on). Does ubuntu want bug reports on potential non-free files in the kernel/packages in the {main,universe}archive? if yes, how would you like them filed - one bug per problematic file, or one bug per package?
<LaserJock> kgoetz: it might depend on what kind of non-free it is
<LaserJock> but I'd think if there were files inconsistent with the component policies then we'd definately want to know about it
<LaserJock> and probably one bug/package
<kgoetz> LaserJock: in the case of ubuntu-linux-modules (a special case, i know) its mainly firmware related. in the case of a random package, it would probably be licence
<LaserJock> kgoetz: those may be better discussed on ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<kgoetz> the real bug with l-u-m of course is that its in main not restricted, but i suspect thats a discussion for another time.
<kgoetz> LaserJock: hm
<LaserJock> since free vs non-free is quite difficult to define, it's not a clear-cut bug often times
<LaserJock> since our packages come mostly from Main we generally rely on Debian to filter first
<kgoetz> sure. and by which definition of free ;)
<LaserJock> and they usually do a pretty good job
<LaserJock> but packages we've done ourselves there could be some error
<LaserJock> though the archive admins usually do a very thorough job of checking freeness
<LaserJock> copyright/freeness are the #1 reason packages are rejected
<kgoetz> another question (which will probably be a 'ask on the list' answer) - if i/we disagree with a bugs closure (or why it was closed), where do we take that up?
<LaserJock> I would first take it up in the bug report itself
<LaserJock> if there's no resolution I'd ask ubuntu-devel/-discuss
<LaserJock> or perhaps ubuntu-bugsquad if it's a triaging or general bug handling type question
<LaserJock> sometimes people just make mistakes or fully don't understand the bug
<kgoetz> its a disagreement over whether gpl firmware without source is free enough to be free (a nice hot topic ...)
<LaserJock> ooff
<LaserJock> kgoetz: bug # ?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: er, give me a few min.
<LaserJock> kgoetz: I think it's important to remember that when it comes to freeness/component issues the Archive Admins are authoritative
<kgoetz> much the same as debians ftpmasters.
<LaserJock> and in fact at one point they were basically the same thing ;-)
<LaserJock> for a long time elmo was both Debian ftpmaster and Ubuntu archive admin
<kgoetz> would have made it easy ;) "do i trust myself? why not"
<kgoetz> LaserJock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201680 in linux "2.6.24 contains non-free fore200e files" [High,Invalid]
<LaserJock> kgoetz: I'd say if you want to pursue it to email ubuntu-devel or at least ubuntu-archive
<LaserJock> I don't know if it'll change anything, but a kernel dev is not authoritative when it comes to package freeness
<pwnguin> I've got a question about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-ubuntu-title/+bug/247016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247016 in ttf-ubuntu-title "g kinda sucks" [Undecided,Invalid]
<pwnguin> If a package is maintained in a team, is it really a good idea to mark a bug invalid?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: is ubuntu-archive a list?
<LaserJock> kgoetz: yes
<LaserJock> pwnguin: I think really the point is that it's not a packging issue, but should be rather discussed with the authors of ubuntu-title
<LaserJock> pwnguin: though it's sort of odd triaging ;-)
<pwnguin> we are the authors
<kgoetz> LaserJock: thanks. i might send them an email later on (i'm at work atm... strictly speaking). (afk a while, thanks for your help)
<pwnguin> the ubuntu-title project on LP has no bug thingy
<LaserJock> pwnguin: who is "we"?
<pwnguin> Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> pwnguin: umm, *I* didn't create it I know that ;-)
<pwnguin> the ubuntu title font is maintained by the font team, a subteam of the art team
<LaserJock> ok, then they need to know about it
<pwnguin> it seems like subscribing them would be the better course of action, generally
<pwnguin> i guess i was wrong about the tracker
<pwnguin> but I do get a nice message saying that i should file the against the package
<pwnguin> ubuntutitle does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<pwnguin> Are you sure this bug is in upstream ubuntutitle?
<pwnguin>     * If you are using a package installed by your Linux distribution, the bug should be reported in that distribution, instead. Launchpad knows that ubuntutitle is present in the following distribution packages:
<pwnguin>           o Ubuntu ttf-ubuntu-title
<pwnguin>       You can report bugs by visiting the package's page.
<pwnguin> so yea. there is no bug tracker, and LP tells me to use the packaging bug page
<pwnguin> im writing a mail to ubunu-art right now about it, but I must say it amazes me how many reasons triagers find to mark a bug invalid
<kgoetz> pwnguin: its easier then marking it confirmed ;)
<pwnguin> is it
<pwnguin> ?
<kgoetz> i'd say so (but it could just be me...)
<pwnguin> well, im glad the common answer to a hard problem is more laziness ;)
<kgoetz> hehehe
<LaserJock> pwnguin: well, of course people want to lower the bug count :-)
<LaserJock> pwnguin: I think that stock response is for feature requests
<LaserJock> and I'd say that bug is sort of borderline, and unless the art team is subscribed to that package, the right people aren't going to get it
<pwnguin> indeed
<pwnguin> ive been reading the art team mailing list archives and its not encouraging
<Awsoonn> hey guys, what do you think about a hug day for bugs set for experation?
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs
<LaserJock> Awsoonn: seems like a good idea
 * Awsoonn nods and makes it so.
<Hobbsee> emma: i'd guess that's a kernel-type thing, and you may find asking in #ubuntu-kernel helpful.
<bdmurray> pedro_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/database/unlinked-bugwatch.html
<pedro_> looking
<bdmurray> that's the report I was talking about regarding the "unlinked" bug watches
<thekorn> hello bugsquad!
<bdmurray> thekorn: hi!
<thekorn> bdmurray: hi, you are around early today!
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm in London so it isn't that early. ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray: aha, okay, enjoy london and good old europe
<savvas> haha "Don't subscribe me again to any bug or I'll have your head cut off by a bunch of crazy colombian guerrilleros."
<savvas> the best answer I got for a wrong action :)
<savvas> note to self - don't touch the motu :p
<pedro_> ahahaha
<bddebian> Boo
<CarlFK> scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty   http://dpaste.com/64773/
<CarlFK> is that something I should post to lp?
<Hew> bug #209084 - someone has attached a debdiff that should fix the bug. As a triager, what should I do? Subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209084 in wireshark "debian/control must Recommends menu to run with elevated privileges in hardy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209084
<afflux> Hew: I think that's correect
<Hew> afflux: thanks for your help
<Evergete> ciao a tutti da qualche giorno ho il seguente problema: avviando skype, la mia connessione wireless smette di funzionare, ovvero dice di essere sempre collegata all'access point, ma non passa più traffico. richiudendo skype tutto torna a funzionare regolarmente. utilizzo skype 2.0.0.72 dai repo medibuntu
<Evergete> qua sembra che altri abbiano un problema simile; http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=130951 a qualcuno è già capitato?
<pedro_> Evergete: maybe try asking in #ubuntu-it
<Evergete> ops, sorry pedro_ worte on wrong channel
<pedro_> is ok
<CarlFK> ﻿https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/157536  bug I reported, never triaged but is now fixed.  should I change the status to 'fix released' ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157536 in ntp "empty ntp.conf when ntp not instaleld. " [Low,Incomplete]
<Rocket2DMn> seb128, RE: bug #248163 - keep on wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248163 in gnome-system-tools "Network menu item missing in Intrepid Alpha 2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248163
<Awsoonn> CarlFK if it is fixed, then yes :)
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: yes, until network manager 0.7 is available, we might want to install network-admin meanwhile or something
<Rocket2DMn> ok thanks seb128 , Tim was right when he said the package was gnome-network-admin, tho you just run network-admin from terminal to manually launch
<Rocket2DMn> thanks
<CarlFK> Awsoonn: thanks.
<chrisccoulson> could anyone tell me what we do with upgrade bugs from hardy -> intrepid?
<chrisccoulson> tkae this one for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/248497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248497 in ubuntu "Distribution Upgrade 8.04 - 8.10 Fails" [Undecided,New]
<tat_> i try to report a bug for flock on ubuntu, but on "https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug" i get the error 'There is no package name 'flock' published in Ubuntu', but i`M sure that there is a package called flock, any suggestions ?
<greg-g> tat_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=flock
<greg-g> tat_: I'm assuming that isn't the package you are looking for
<greg-g> tat_: what package did you install and was it from the official ubuntu repositories or a 3rd party
<tat_> it is the flock browser :
<tat_> how can i find out what repository i got it from ?
<greg-g> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<greg-g> replace <packagename> what what pacakge you are looking for
<tat_> flock:
<tat_>   Installiert:1.1-1~getdeb1
<tat_>   Mögliche Pakete:1.1-1~getdeb1
<tat_>   Versions-Tabelle:
<tat_>  *** 1.1-1~getdeb1 0
<tat_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<greg-g> and to find which package flock came from, you can:
<tat_> that is all i get, just the version string
<greg-g> that is a getdeb.com package, in otherwords, not supported by Ubuntu as it is a 3rd party
<greg-g> you probably installed it by downloading a .deb
<greg-g> so, find out where you downloaded it from, and file a bug there
<tat_> no i used apt
<greg-g> use paste.ubuntu.com and show me your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<tat_> there is just mediabuntu and canonical in there the rest is all ubuntu repositories
<tat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27358/
<LaserJock> tat_: is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<LaserJock> tat_: you've apparently installed flock from getdeb.net
<tat_> LA
<tat_> LaserJock : i think so too, but i cant remember having downloaded it, it is also in my synaptic
<LaserJock> tat_: it will show up in synaptic because it was installed as a .deb
<tat_> LaserJock : the weared thing is also that the newest versuion on getdeb.net is 1.2.2 but in my synaptic it is 1.1.1 also after updating package information
<tat_> LaserJock : ahh , ok
<LaserJock> tat_: well, that's because you don't actually have getdeb repos in sources.list
<tat_> LaserJock , so i post the bugreport to getdeb.net ?
<LaserJock> tat_: you probably just clicked on a link on getdeb.net and it installed it
<LaserJock> tat_: yeah, there's not really anything we can do about it because Ubuntu proper doesn't have flock
<tat_> i ges i write the bugreport to  Joao Pinto, the package maintainer, since the bug is realy just related to the way he packaed flock it is nothing flock people would have to deal with .
<LaserJock> tat_: yeah, that makes sense
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-15
<Rocket2DMn> RAOF, are you available?
<snadge> brasero sucks
<snadge> anyone else tried to use it to copy a cdrom to an iso file?
<pwnguin> what for?
<pwnguin> in all cases I can think of but one, simple file copies suffice
<snadge> to upload to a virtual machine
<snadge> basically im ripping an xp cd and uploading it to an esx server ;)
<snadge> and brasero is choking on donkey doodle
<snadge> i think it may be due to a read error though.. at least k3b was nice enough to inform me about it and complete the operation that i requested
<snadge> as much as i love gnome.. i hate how kde has _some_ better applications ;)
<pwnguin> ah well, k3b is quite nice
<pwnguin> brasero is getting better, but theres no need to get angry when you can do what you want
<LaserJock> I actually don't particularly care for k3b
<snadge> neither do i.. i'd love to use brasero
<snadge> if it didnt suck every time i tried to use it
<snadge> a different bug
<snadge> and k3b works like a champion
<pwnguin> the only thing i dont like about k3b is that it seems to want to single click open
<pwnguin> theres no good way to select things, i think it's a kde setting that i dont have by way of not installing kubuntu
<snadge> the only thing i dont like about k3b, is that it depends on kde and uses qt ;)
<pwnguin> qq
<pwnguin> in the era of 1GB minimum vista machines, i think we can afford both qt and gtk
<LaserJock> I don't like it's UI
<snadge> what i do like about k3b.. is that its difficult to fault it, technically
<snadge> ok so its interface is a bit iffy, but at least it works
<pwnguin> brasero's UI is kinda spartan
<pwnguin> (and expects users to read)
<Rocket2DMn> when confirming requests for package version upgrades in intrepid, do i just mark it as confirmed/wishlist and let the package managers find the bug report, or do i need to subscribe the MOTUs or package archive admins?
<Rocket2DMn> (not necessarily sync/merge requests)
<Hobbsee> don't subscribe the motu!!!!
<Rocket2DMn> lol ok
<Rocket2DMn> thats why i ask
<Hobbsee> or the package archive admins
<Hobbsee> i will personally come and stab you if you do.
<Rocket2DMn> haha alright, so dont assign anybody, just confirm and wishlist the reports?
<LaserJock> down Hobbsee down! ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> not necessarily assign, but subscribe
<Hobbsee> every time the team 'motu' gets subscribed / assigned to a bug, *many* kittens die.
<Hobbsee> yup
<LaserJock> we don't need any stabbings around here ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> yup re: dont subscribe or assign?
<Hobbsee> correct.
<Rocket2DMn> that makes life easy
<Hobbsee> if you were to assign, or subscribe the motu, you'd be spamming...what is it...50+ people in one hit?
<Rocket2DMn> i didnt think i needed to, just wanted to check, thanks
<Hobbsee> most who really don't care about the package at all
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: more like 100 people
<Hobbsee> you may also want to file a request in the debian bugtracker, too
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: ahh.  i thought my number was low
<LaserJock> and considering we have like 10k bugs in Universe that'd be a whole lot of bugmail ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> Hobbsee, you  mean for requests that arent for merges/syncs?
<Rocket2DMn> ex: bug 246822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246822 in prism "Prism on Intrepid should be updated to new upstream version 0.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246822
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: yes
<Rocket2DMn> do you have a link to the debian bugtracker handy?
<Hobbsee> wait
<Hobbsee> not for that particular package, it's nto in debian
<Hobbsee> or rmadison lies
<Hobbsee> bugs.debian.org, iirc.
<Hobbsee> so i *wouldn't* file that one in debian :)
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: if you've got a special interest in it, poke fta on irc
<Hobbsee> who looks like the last uploader
 * LaserJock stabs Fortran in the heart and watches with glee as it slowly dies a horrible death
<Rocket2DMn> Hobbsee, where do you see that? you looking at the changelog?
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: yeah - right hand pane of that bug
<Rocket2DMn> uhhh is that something only on edge?
<Hobbsee> oh.  scroll down
<Hobbsee> i think it moved in edge, to the top
<Hobbsee> "prism" source package in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> it's titled ^
<Hobbsee> on the url ubottu gave
<Rocket2DMn> oh i didnt have that expanded
<Rocket2DMn> got it
<Rocket2DMn> i only need to ping the last uploader if i need something special right?
<Hobbsee> well, feel free to ask if they've got plans to update it
<Hobbsee> they may already know about it - people often subscribe to packages they're interested in
<Rocket2DMn> thats a pain to contact all the previous uploaders
<Rocket2DMn> (the previous for each bug that is)
<Rocket2DMn> if they are subscribed to it, shouldnt they get the bug report sub anyway?
<Rocket2DMn> Hobbsee, how did you determine if the package was available in the debian repos? did you just search for it on http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages ?
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: there's a tool called rmadison in devscripts - i used that
<Rocket2DMn> ah i already have that package, thanks
<LaserJock> Rocket2DMn: remember to use rmadison -u debian <pkgname> to get the Debian versions
<Rocket2DMn> thanks LaserJock
<Rocket2DMn> OK then, so for bug 246823 - that package IS available in debian unstable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246823 in gwyddion "New upstream release of gwyddion (2.10) available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246823
<Rocket2DMn> should i just respond with something like "Please sync version 2.10-1 from debian unstable" and confirm/wishlist ?
<aplund> Does anyone know how to get debugging symbols for libc?
<aplund> I have libc-dbgsym and libc6-dev-dbgsym installed
<aplund> but valgrind doesn't give useful info for libc stuff
<dasy2k1> anyone else finding that clicking on a link in konqueror tries to download the page and asks if you want to save or open with kate?
<cool> can anyone check Bug 232070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232070 in linux "Rockchip ROCK MP3" device (071b:3203)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232070
<afflux> cool: looking
<cool> Thanks, i hope i made all information available
<thekorn> hi afflux, I missed you 'good morning' today ;)
<afflux> duh
<afflux> good morning :)
<thekorn> hehe
<thekorn> thanks, this made my day
<afflux> *yay* ^^
<afflux> cool: yes you did, but looking at the kernel source, hardy has 2.6.24 where the fix is included
<cool> k
<afflux> I'll add that to the report
<cool> afflux, any workaround?
<afflux> cool: you're on hardy right? If it does not work, the patch either wasn't correct or you're having experiencing issue. Unfortunately I'm not a kernel guy so I don't really know what's the problem
<afflux> cool: you could try whether the bug Leann posted is of any help
<cool> k
 * cool checks
<cool> afflux, Check my comment
<afflux> cool, hm, I've no idea then, sorry
<mouz> mvo: Would you care to have a glance at question 38063? It is about update-manager hanging; probably caused by an error in the local network configuration. I cannot reproduce it, in spite of having read a lot of seemingly related questions and bugs. I'm reaching the point to advise the user to reinstall ubuntu. Maybe you see the root cause and an easy solution very quickly. I don't think the user is confident to do things like editing network settings fro
<cool> afflux, no problem :)
<cool> mouz, bug 248010 is also similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248010 in update-notifier "Update manager is extremely problematic - had to cycle power to kill it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248010
<mouz> cool: read it :)
<mouz> cool: I mean I have been reading it :) thanks
<cool> :)
<mvo> mouz: sure, let me have  a look
<bddebian> Boo
<bahadunn> yikes
<sectech> Would bug #248730 be classified as an invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248730 in ubuntu-meta "Ubuntu is drowning in bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248730
<sectech> Hmm actually I can answer my own question.... I'll direct the reporter to the discussion groups
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's a definite invalid bug
<Hobbsee> u-d-d is probably a reasonable place for that discussion
<Hobbsee> not that it'll actually help, or anything
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Hobbsee> haha, yes
<Pici> Mark it as a duplicate? :D
<Hobbsee> well, one relates to ubuntu, and another relates to launchpad
<Hobbsee> but either way...
<yuriy> hi all! who's here for Hug Day?
<charlie-tca> I'm working on a Bug #137628, which the reporter also reported to Abiword bugzilla. They are not working it,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137628 in abiword "mailmerge direct to printer is undocumented" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137628
<charlie-tca> and it is from 20077-09-05. Do I request information from Abiword or the reporter?
<yuriy> anybody working on KDE3->4 hug day, let me know if you need something tested in Intrepid
<charlie-tca> Oh, well. I confirmed the bug because upstream did accept it.
<yuriy> Awsoonn: please mark bugs off on the hug day page when you work on them. thanks for helping!
 * Awsoonn blinks
<Awsoonn> did I work on one today? :p
<yuriy> I was looking at bug 66159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66159 in kdebase "Some Hebrew-related font missing for Konqueror" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66159
<Awsoonn> ah, yes. Sorry about that~
<mouz> Bug 179796 was filed 2008-01-02. Moinmoin 1.7 is in intrepid. Should the status be set to Won't Fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179796 in moin "please package MoinMoin version 1.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179796
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-16
<snadge> whats this latest kernel update about?
<snadge> theres no USN for it
<snadge> god damn im sick of this changelog problem ;)
<snadge> and im sick of kernel updates
<snadge> i have to rebuild some modules etc
<Hobbsee> snadge: that's a different bug to the one you're usually complaining about
 * Hobbsee reported that one a while ago, but no one's felt so far inclined to fix it
<Hobbsee> feel free to
<Hobbsee>   * Fix broadcom Makefile to get correct objects from split-module.
<Hobbsee>     LP: #243930
<Hobbsee> is the change
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> where one should report general epic failures of ubuntu, hard to pinpoint to exact package?  in example "when moving windows - my entire mplayer/totem/kaffeine skips/losses frame... on 2x2GHz box (wt..)"?  So bugs based on functionality, not given application (it also seems to not be unique to one X DE/manager"
<Hobbsee> LimCore: do you think you could drop the comments about hte failures of ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> it gets really boring when you do it *every time*
<Hobbsee> and will probably just get you completely ignored
<LimCore> well ok, this is just annoyance, not like i.e. totall lack of working desktop recording program we discussed previously
<LimCore> anyway, where to report such system-wide problems
<Hobbsee> depends on what causes them.
<LimCore> X problem... drivers problem... wrong scheduling policy...
<Hobbsee> that one, i'd guess, is compiz not redrawing properly or something.  could be something to do with X.  may well have something to do with the binary driver that you're running.
<LimCore> I dont think Im using compiz. how to check
<Hobbsee> does it happen on your intel card?
 * LimCore wonders why Hobbsee still thinks LimCore uses intel card O_o
<LimCore> intells have open driver btw dont they, i915
<LimCore> but  Im on nv
<Hobbsee> because you said you'd used both drivers yesterday, and the bug yesterday occurred with them.
<Hobbsee> er, had both drivers.
<Hobbsee> if you're with the binary driver, and it doesn't happen with non-binary drivers, tehn you'll have to contact nvidia.
<LimCore> I tihnk I said I use nvidia,  but that other person commenting my bug about recordmydesktop not working at all, confirmed it on his intell
<LimCore> well ok I will check... but Im 99% sure its not driver itself, since otheriwse and for harder tasks (i.e. 3d games) it works perfectly
<LimCore> bug reporting tool schould be more user friendly and allow general systems, dont you think?
<LimCore> "My screen blinks all the time. No I dont know what pacage.. what is
<Hobbsee> not really
<LimCore> "My screen blinks all the time. No I dont know what pacage.. what is 'package' anyway" <-- typical user
<Hobbsee> because most of the time, others have no idea either, and have no system to test on
<Hobbsee> and you can report a bug with saying you don't know the package.
<Hobbsee> xine, stop misbehaving.
<LimCore> what would create a /success/ for ubuntu, would be a QA teams oriented on given areas, from user perspective
<Hobbsee> i'd seriously suggest you'd try the forums.
<LimCore> or: Ubuntu needs a good way to flexibly allow mounting of pluggable storages. (kde's current version sucks, because 1) 2) 3)"
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> rants --> forums.
<LimCore> forums -> /dev/null
<LimCore> how this helps
<Hobbsee> your random rants about how ubuntu sucks, etc, don't help either.
<LimCore> did you triagged/whatever new version of recordmydesktop to have it in ubuntu repos?
<Hobbsee> and in fact, are worse in places where people are attempting to do something productive.
<Hobbsee> i requested a backport in irc, but didn't file a bug.
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<LimCore> seems like it worked
<LimCore> devels are rather here or in forums?
<Hobbsee> yeah, mostly.
<Hobbsee> it worked?  what'd you do?  use teh intrepid version?
<LimCore> hm? Not sure.. but if it will be faster in rep, the better for all
<Hobbsee> well, then, file a backport request for it
<Hobbsee> the link gives you the required info.
<Hobbsee> it can give you something productive to do, instead of ranting.
<LimCore> you are talking to the gay thanks to whom ubuntu doesnt provide totally broken sshfs in 8.04
<LimCore> hah
<LimCore> guy.
<LimCore> ...which I think is very usefull tool as ssh based "nfs"
 * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<LimCore> dont look at the typo
 * LimCore ^H
<Hobbsee> if you're thinking you deserve instant respect, and others to be your slave, for getting one bug fix in....
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I refer to the totally ***** version of sshfs that segfaulted each few minutes, and thanks to my persistance was fixed 2 dayss before 8.04 was out
<Hobbsee> yes, i saw you ranting about it repeatedly.
<Hobbsee> well done, you fixed something.
<LimCore> if I would be quiet, all ubuntu users would use broken sshfs
<Hobbsee> do you want a medal?
<LimCore> it is not as hilarious as ssh dsa bug, but still
<LimCore> sure
<Hobbsee> too bad.  i don't have any spare ones.
<Hobbsee> oh good, mesa got through on intrepid.
<Hobbsee> maybe X will work now
<LimCore> how to check that version of recordmydesktop that yo uare refering to?
<Hobbsee> the one in intrepid?  install it.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure you cna figure out how to
<LimCore> Hobbsee: intrepid version works excelent for me
<LimCore> this warning seems to be harmless, X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) BadWindow on XGetWindowAttributes.
<Hobbsee> correct
<LimCore> well, is there any need to actually do  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/recordmydesktop/+bug/244261/+nominate  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244261 in recordmydesktop "Locking assertion failure libxcb-xlib.so.0 xcb_xlib_unlock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> no, i already nominated the important ones.
<LimCore> in best case, when regular ubuntu users will be able to use again recordmydesktop?
<Hobbsee> after it gets backported, like i told you earlier.
<Hobbsee> did you file the backports request yet?
<LimCore> well you have the experience - how much time it is, days, months?
<Hobbsee> depends how long it takes the fix to be found, and how soon people act on it
<LimCore> well, cool
<LimCore> but still, for enders - they simple could not record their desktop for months now... I wonder can this be avoided
<Hobbsee> by people testing the prereleases of ubuntu, filing bugs, and getting them fixed, mainly.
<Hobbsee> and actually doing productive stuff
<Hobbsee> RAOF: hm.  is it worht reporting a bug that the SHM stuff for touchpads doesn't get detected automatically?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: or has someone already reported it?
<Grantbow> Is this the right channel for "ubuntu bug control" as described https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status under triaged
<Grantbow> ?
<LaserJock> I believe so
<Grantbow> I think bug #201388 is a medium - I confirmed it but I don't know the next step so I thought I would ask.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201388 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Group list is not complete" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201388
<Grantbow> anyone?
<hggdh> Grantbow, can you reproduce the issue?
<hggdh> Grantbow, if you could, I do not see any indication in the bug comments
<hggdh> for example, what did you try, how did you try, what did you find?
<Grantbow> hggdh: did you look at the bug?  Yes, I confirmed the problem first reported by someone else and I wrote down the steps to reproduce it.
<Grantbow> and the package name and version
 * hggdh is again hit by the irc name vs LP name thingie
<hggdh> Grantbow, sorry
<hggdh> but...
<hggdh> what version?
<hggdh> (although, in retrospect, grantbow sounds suspiciously like the name in the bug ;-)
<Grantbow> I didn't report it at first.
<Grantbow> gnome-system-tools 2.22.0-0ubuntu9 hardy heron 8.04.1
<Grantbow> Ioannis Ramfos is the original reporter
<hggdh> Please add the version you tested as a comment, and please ask the reporter for their version
<hggdh> but I can confirm on Intrepid also, so... it is worthy of a Triaged status
<hggdh> (but we still need to know the reporter's version_
<Grantbow> hggdh: did you look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/201388?  it is in the comment already - I just added it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201388 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Group list is not complete" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Grantbow> since two of us can confirm it - how much value is there in waiting for Ioannis response?
<hggdh> we know it is valid at hardy and Intrepid, but we do not know if the reporter's version is still maintained
<hggdh> we do not wait for the reporter's answer, but if this will be fixed for him/her or not is still open
<Grantbow> aha!  That makes sense, good point.
<hggdh> Grantbow, anyway, good work, and thanks for helping
<Grantbow> I am new to working with Ubuntu bugs but I've done QA professionally.  Do you want to ask the reporter or can you tell me know to do it?
<LimCore> it seems 8.04 didnt worked after installation (Gnome problems) for one of my users (no more details as for now) - anyone knows this one?
<hggdh> Grantbow, either of us can do it -- all we need is to add a comment asking for it.
<hggdh> but, in order to prevent a race condition... do you want me to do it?
<Grantbow> Ok, yes please - I'll watch and do the next one myself.  Thanks.
<hggdh> Grantbow, done, again thank you for your help
 * hggdh hits the pillow (too much work, too much pain, too much alcohol)
<Grantbow> hggdh: great, thanks for your assistance.
<Somerandomname> have an issue with the Wubi installer
<Somerandomname> Apparently if you run a windows cleaning utility it clears the location of the wubi install
<Somerandomname> meaning your left with a ubuntu boot option but no ubuntu to load.
<Grantbow> Somerandomname: that sounds quite bad - which cleaning utility?
<Somerandomname> Grantbow Theres two that seem to affect the installer, Ccleaner and NCleaner (both by the same makers)
<Grantbow> who makes it?
<Somerandomname> ill grab that info
<Somerandomname> http://www.ccleaner.com/
<Somerandomname> Piriform Ltd.
<Somerandomname> the reason i can verify this is from those programs is because i have installed the same method on 3 boxes
<Somerandomname> each running diffirent versions of windows.
<Somerandomname> Vista/MCE/XP all 3 develop the same issues after a system clean.
<Grantbow> so ccleaner will wipe out a wubi install?  that's worth reporting :-)
<Somerandomname> It technically doesnt wipe the install, it corrupts the install.
<Grantbow> ok, but I bet a report here and maybe to ccleaner.com would be appreciated.
<Somerandomname> but once you then try to unistall, you can but with the remnant of the loading option for ubuntu (which never goes away)
<Grantbow> aha, interesting
<Somerandomname> I am not sure how to go about this? directly to ubuntu bugs?
<Grantbow> I'll try to find the right place, one sec
<Grantbow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi
<Somerandomname> thanks
<Grantbow> include as much info as possible
<Grantbow> np
<greg-g> it isn't really a wubi bug though, you should report it to that software's developers
<greg-g> we can't fix
<Grantbow> a warning might be useful in our documentation
<Grantbow> or something
<greg-g> or in theres! :)
<Grantbow> especially their's
<Grantbow> but when wubi fails who will get blamed?  :-(
<Grantbow> users may not make the association
<greg-g> in that case, that software manufacturer
<greg-g> true
<Grantbow> wubi failed so it's our fault - they were just doing "what they usually do" to take care of their system and never had any problems before, lol.
<greg-g> Somerandomname: please report to those developers and put what you find out in the bug report you file for wubi
<greg-g> Grantbow: yep
<greg-g> :)
<Grantbow> unfortunately.  There's a way to push a report here upstream - would that be appropriate in this situation?
<Somerandomname> In the process of reporting this now.
<greg-g> Somerandomname: paste the bug number here when you are done
<Grantbow> at least the data about the problem needs to be collected in a public place
<greg-g> please
<greg-g> Grantbow: upstream is ccleaner, no? And they don't appear to have a public bug tracker
<Grantbow> it may go into a bit-bucket if you send it to the ccleaner.com reporting locations - I doubt they have a public bug system.
<Grantbow> haven't checked yet.
<greg-g> http://www.ccleaner.com/help just a forum
<Grantbow> maybe Somerandomname would know if they do or not
<Grantbow> I've never used it
 * greg-g nods
<Grantbow> that's the only publically available support option?  uh oh.
<greg-g> just a warning to everyone, the bug report will probably be closed as invalid due to it being caused by a 3rd party closed source application (ie: "we can't do anything about it, they are the ones that messed up, sorry")
<Grantbow> a note should be placed in our docs to warn users this will happen
<greg-g> its a wiki :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Grantbow> hmm, http://www.piriform.com/ is the company that owns that product
<Grantbow> good idea greg-g
<Grantbow> lol!  http://www.piriform.com/about  "The future of software is free software!"
<greg-g> lowercase free
<greg-g> they have lost my respect :)
<Grantbow> after the report is fleshed out they do have an email submission form.  http://www.piriform.com/contact
<Grantbow> depends on how they respond, they may not know of this bug yet.
<greg-g> they probably don't.
<Grantbow> From a very high level I can see why a huge multi-gig file might be removed if you are trying to clean up a machine's hard disk.
<Grantbow> but without a warning?
<Grantbow> not good
<greg-g> or a reason?
<greg-g> good rule of thumb is "if you don't know what it is, don't touch it"
<Grantbow> yeah, it should somehow be able to identify what it deletes before doing os
<Grantbow> so
 * greg-g nods
<Somerandomname> Sorry for the delay but heres the bug report #
<Somerandomname> Bug 248915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248915 in wubi "Corrupt File System When CCLEANER/NCLEANER Are run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248915
<Somerandomname> Hope its helpful.
<greg-g> I added paragraphs to make it readable
<Somerandomname> Sorry about that im lingusitlicly challanged.
<greg-g> :) no problem
<Somerandomname> linguistically* ( i better look like a fool that can correct himself.)
<Grantbow> Somerandomname: thanks for reporting this
<snadge> so let me get this straight.. ubuntu pushes out an "important security update" for the kernel
<snadge> because:   * Fixed hppa FTBS by adding ABI files from -19.33.
<snadge> WOW! thats so worth millions of people downloading a new kernel
<snadge> all 5 hppa users will be extremely overjoyed
<pwnguin> snark levels approaching fatal
 * LimCore starts usng hppa to feel the joy too
<Hew> Hey guys, I'm reproducing a segmentation fault, but apport doesn't seem to be picking it up. I have set enabled=1 already. Any ideas?
<RAOF> There's alwoys GDB.
<RAOF> But I'm off, so I won't be able to hand-hold you through  it.
<Hew> no worries, thanks anyway
<Hew> just wondering why apport isn't catching it since it's the easy option for reporting the bug. The crash report has been requested (bug #248868)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248868 in file-roller "File-Roller is unable to open gzip-compressed files like pci.ids if they are missing an .gz extension" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248868
<Hew> fyi, just found that the .crash file was sitting in /var/crash but for some reason didn't pop up like it usually does. Problem solved.
<mouz> Hew there are reports of apport itself crashing.
<mouz> For example bug 248788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248788 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor crashes at startup" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248788
<Hew> mouz: I figured something like that was happening, thanks for the bug #
<mouz> That person attaches his crash dumps directly. Can those be used at all?
<Hew> I believe so, yes. I don't really have much experience with dealing with apport data though.
<Hew> I haven't received any apport "crashes" though, just it wasn't doing what I expected it to.
<Hew> ah, actually it looks like they shouldn't be attached to the bug report itself
<Hew> mouz: the user double clicking the .crash file should take care of things
<mouz> Hew: not if apport itself crashes :)
<Hew> true, but the user in that bug seems to have posted a .crash for it somehow :P
<geser> thekorn: Hi, do you know when there will be a new python-lp-bugs in intrepid which works with current LP?
<Hobbsee> geser: they're still messing with the ui for the next couple of days, apparently
<Hobbsee> no point rewriting it yet :)
<geser> so anything using python-lp-bugs is broken currently?
<Hobbsee> probably
<geser> crap :( so I need to file sync request through the ui
 * geser wishes they would finish the LP API before doing more UI changes
<Hobbsee> geser: requestsync doesn't work?
<Hobbsee> geser: or use mail.
<geser> true, I usually use requestsync with --lp
<thekorn> geser: sorry, as Hobbsee said, there are currently changes on lp every day, so it is a bit hard to release a working version for intrepid,
<thekorn> but the bzr branch should be up-to-date
<thekorn> and working
<runemaste644> is there a place to report bugs besides launchpad?
<runemaste644> I was just about to submit a bug report and launchpad stopped responding.
<Pici> runemaste644: Nope, thats it.
<runemaste644> somebody obviously does not want me to submit a bug report because im not even getting the slightest chance to submit a bug report.
<runemaste644> First firefox wasnt working, now launchpad is down, whats next?
<greg-g> launchpad is working for me right now
<runemaste644> oh, and before either of those, i found a bug in the bug report tool
<runemaste644> Yes! Now's my chance!
<runemaste644> turns out it was already submitted, i subscribed and commented on it
<greg-g> runemaste644: good deal
<greg-g> thanks for looking into the issue
<runemaste644> oh, and how come a bug that i submitted about a half a year ago is still marked new?
<jjesse> runemaste644: because it hasn't moved to any of the other bug statuses?
<runemaste644> yes, but how come nobody has even looked at it
<runemaste644> it is a bug that prevents th screen from automatically locking
<runemaste644> *the
<jjesse> runemaste644: because we are busy?
<runemaste644> fair enough
<runemaste644> its just i thought it might be important for system admins to know
<charlie-tca> Does someone need to triage Bug #186794 for me? I marked it as invalid since it is against the theme itself.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186794 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Running VMware Server Console with Murrine as GTK engine doesn't look right" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186794
<charlie-tca> Can anyone let me know if an invalid bug needs to be triaged?
<mouz> charlie-tca: an invalid bug will probably not be triaged. Can you set it back to new?
<mouz> charlie-tca: maybe i do not completely understand your question...
<greg-g> charlie-tca: what is the bug number?
<mouz> charlie-tca: invalid bugs need not be triaged :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you. It's bug #186794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186794 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Running VMware Server Console with Murrine as GTK engine doesn't look right" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186794
<hggdh> charlie-tca, invalid is a final state for bugs.
<hggdh> charlie-tca, the bug is invalid actually because the reporter is using a non-packaged-by-us vmware, so your response & status setting seem correct
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I appreciate you taking the time.
<chrisccoulson> hi, would somebody mind setting this bug to 'wishlist' please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/249237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249237 in gnome-system-monitor "Process Properties dialog" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-17
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> thank you!
<greg-g> you are welcome, thank you for helping
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/249190 is reporting a cheese dependency problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249190 in cheese "Broken package "cheese" (Unmet dependencies)" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> i can confirm - it is dependant on a package in hardy-proposed
<chrisccoulson> not quite sure whether to just suggest he enables hardy-proposed or not though
<greg-g> no, don't suggest that.  it is an issue, and should probably be brought to the attention of someone in #ubuntu-motu
<greg-g> or -devel
<chrisccoulson> i think he might just need to wait for the mirrors to sync
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: that could be it too
<chrisccoulson> according to this, the dependencies went in to hardy-updates 8 hours ago: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, very good comment on this bug. Thank you for your help
<crimsun> chrisccoulson: yes, that's correct.  They are available in hardy-updates now.
<chrisccoulson> no probs! hopefully it's sorted for him tomorrow. i can't see the updated packages yet, and i'm using the main server
<chrisccoulson> i'm also running -proposed though, so i'm not actually expecting any new updates
<crimsun> libebook1.2-9 | 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 | hardy-updates | amd64, i386
<crimsun> libedataserver1.2-9 | 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 | hardy-updates | amd64, i386
<takdir> i want to help fix some bugs but how to start?
<Grantbow> takdir: welcome :-)  type "/topic" and check those URLs out first.
<takdir> ok thanks Grantbow
<takdir> i'm work in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/152410, but i just answer a question.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152410 in php5 "php module not enabled by default in gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<takdir> i'm in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/148223 i want to change status as Fix bacause the problem is solved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148223 in linux-source-2.6.22 "usb cardreader not recognized" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hggdh> takdir, please set the bug as a duplicate of bug 115616 -- do you know how to do it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115616 in update-manager "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<takdir> just click mark as duplicate ?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> they are related
<takdir> ok, done
<hggdh> takdir, then this is all - the bug is automatically closed
<takdir> yup, i see. how to hug bug ?
 * Grantbow hugs takdir
<takdir> :D
<hggdh> takdir, type "/me hugs <whoever>"
 * hggdh hugs takdir
<takdir> what should i do with #152410 ?. i 've been add comment and subcribe to that bug. the bug is marked expiration in 59 days
 * takdir hugs hggdh
<hggdh> bug 152410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152410 in php5 "php module not enabled by default in gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152410
<hggdh> per Soren, installing PHP should restart Apache. If you can reproduce it, then it is a confirm
<hggdh> (this means installing PHP, and seeing Apache *not* restart automagically)
<techno_freak> i haven't seen installing PHP restarts Apache
<techno_freak> no, it doesn't
<hggdh> then I guess we can confirm -- just make make sure there are no errors reported for Apache during the install
 * takdir agree with techno_freak, I always manually restart apache after installed php
<techno_freak> it never did, confirmed in Feisty, Gutsy and Hardy
<hggdh> and, please, state the Ubuntu version and PHP/Apache versions (darn, techno_freak was faster than me! ;-)
<techno_freak> :)
<hggdh> indeed, we need the versions in the bug
<techno_freak> hggdh, commenting there...
<hggdh> thank you, both takdir and techno_freak
<techno_freak> yw :)
<takdir> :D
<hggdh> huh, techno_freak, what is the PHP version? (the bug is on PHP, correctly)
<techno_freak> oh, will add that too
<hggdh> thanks ;-)
<hggdh> you might also change the title to something like "Installing PHP does not restart Apache"
<hggdh> :-)
 * hggdh feels weird, telling people what should/could be done
 * hggdh blushes, also
<techno_freak> hehe
<techno_freak> done!
<hggdh> I marked it as triaged. Thank you
<techno_freak> :)
<takdir> hggdh: now i'm in bug #156077. i 've leave a comment about installing driver with download url driver
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156077 in cupsys "USB printer not detected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156077
<takdir> same topics in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23387
<mrooney> does anyone understand why bug 249316 is Fix Released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249316 in clamav "libclamav petite.c denial of sevice issue" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249316
<mrooney> it almost looks like it was intended to imply that it is fixed upstream but needs fixed in ubuntu. unless it means Intrepid has the fix
 * takdir hugs hggdh
<takdir> i 've been changed status bug 156077 to invaled bacause no respon from reporter, it's true ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156077 in cupsys "USB printer not detected" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156077
<Grantbow> What is "Malone" refered to in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<Grantbow> is that an old code name for launchpad?
<bdmurray> Grantbow: yes it is
<Grantbow> bdmurray: ok, thanks :-)  I edited the wiki on two pages very carefully to reflect the change. - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bdmurray> Grantbow: great, thanks for doing that!
<qense> hello!
<qense> I'm back from holliday for two days!
<qense> 450 unread mails :P
<pwnguin> so how well do wubi and ubuntu get along?
<pwnguin> would anyone with super powers like to take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/236307/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236307 in linux "kernel updates get hardy boot stuck in busy box" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Awsoonn> g1morning all!
<Awsoonn> guess what day it is~!
<Pici> Thursday?
<Pici> I could never get the hang of Thursdays.
<Awsoonn> Hugday!
<Awsoonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080717
<nhandler> Quick question. When we use the stock response asking someone to see if the bug still exists in the latest Ubuntu release, we want them to test it on Intrepid. Since intrepid is the current dev release, right?
<Awsoonn> well, if the reporter has the ability to test that, it is ideal to report ageist the dev release
<nhandler> Yes, but is there a point in requesting they test it with the hardy version? This will not show us if the bug still exists in the latest version of the package/ubuntu
<Awsoonn> I usually ask for testing the dev release only if I have some sort of hunch it might be fixed there, otherwise I stick to the released version
<nhandler> Might I ask what having them test the released version will accomplish? If the bug still exists there, it means nothing. It still could have been fixed in the dev version. The only thing testing on the stable release can show you is if it was fixed there. And even if it was fixed there, it doesn't mean it is fixed in the dev release
<Awsoonn> It is the same as any other bug report that comes in ageist Hardy then
<Awsoonn> It is really up to the triager, ask a few people and see what the consensus is.
<Awsoonn> look at the changelog from hardy to Intrepid for a given package, if there is nothing there that might be a fix, save some work for the reporter. That in only my 2 cents
<ligemeget> I wonder if bug 151427 was handled correctly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151427 in update-manager "update to gutsy beta fails" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151427
<mrooney> ligemeget: that does seem weird to invalidate a bug when asking a question to a responsive reporter, should be incomplete I think
<ligemeget> I'll change it back, then
<mrooney> Oh, but it ISN'T a responsive reporter, that was a while ago
<mrooney> ligemeget: for older bugs like that, it is standard to Invalidate them and let the reporter re-open if it still applies
<ligemeget> Okay then, it'll just remain closed, then
<Hobbsee> i would leave that one to mvo, as he's replied to it twice already (and may well be legitimate)
<mrooney> yeah, as long as you give instructions on how to re-open
<Hobbsee> on the other hand, it looks like now bzip2 has died, or something.
<ligemeget> regarding bug 147853 - I've asked if it's still a problem, and have let it remain incomplete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147853 in tracker "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3PagerAcquire()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147853
<ligemeget> Is that correct? Can I mark it as hugged now?
<ligemeget> Two hugs. I guess that counts for something :)
<mrooney> ligemeget: :)
<bdmurray> thekorn: I believe I fixed your lp_gm_scripts bug this morning
<thekorn> bdmurray, super, thanks
<bdmurray> thekorn: there are still a couple of issues w/ it re assignee and reporter not being appended
<thekorn> did you commit your changes, so I can test it?
<bdmurray> yes, I belive so
<thekorn> bdmurray, good work!
<thekorn> thanks for fixing it
<bdmurray> no problem
<bdmurray> workflow reports was broken too but is fixed now
<thekorn> I was suprised that this gm scripts integrates so well in the new UI of lp
<bddebian> Boo
<yuriy> whoa launchpad redesign
<MitchM> on my ubuntu box i have my umask set to 027 in /etc/profile... i do a sudo su and it's set back to 022
<MitchM> which is 'unsecure'
<MitchM> bug? any thoughts? (if i do a 'sudo su -' it loads the proper umask)
<yuriy> MitchM: different ways of using sudo give you different results, see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<stpere> hi! I have a bug to report, but don't know what to include as details
<stpere> someone can help me?
<stpere> basically, the update-manager tray icon tells me (if I hold the mouse over) that there is 1 update, and when I click to open the actual update-manager, it tells me there is 57
<stpere> but I have no idea how to reproduce (other than it happens 100% of the time here)
<stpere> is it a matter to fill a bug?
<bdmurray> are they the same kinds of updates?  security or ...?
<mvo> stpere: could you please run /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check -p
<mvo> stpere: and put the output to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mvo> stpere: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i should report that recommends bug.
<stpere> hardy
<Hobbsee> then i can use the update manager again
<mvo> stpere: and the output of "cat /etc/apt/preferences" too please
<mvo> Hobbsee: what recommends bug?
<Hobbsee> mvo: if you hold a package back with dpkg --set-selections, it'll still try to install the recommends regardless.
<stpere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28050/
<stpere> I have no file /etc/apt/preferences?!
<mvo> stpere: and /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check (without the -p this time please)?
<stpere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28051/
<stpere> bdmurray: some security (8) some recommended and some suggested
<stpere> I should update more often but I'm on dialup :)
<bdmurray> stpere: okay, I'll let mvo help you out since he knows update-manager quite well
<stpere> thx
<stpere> for what it's worth, I rebooted a couple of times since I first noticed it, "refreshed" the updates in update manager too
<mvo> stpere: that is a interessting bug you see here, could you please test a slightly modified version?
<stpere> sure
<mvo> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/apt-check.test
<mvo> should print out quite some stuff
<stpere> same output with out the -p
<stpere> want me to paste anyway?
<stpere> do you want the content of /var/lib/synaptic/preferences ?
<stpere> brb
<mvo> stpere: please let me know what that scripts outputs, the error you see is definitely a odd one
<mvo> stpere: oh, nothing additionally? then maybe the /v/l/s/preferences file too, does that lock some of the packages you see?
<stpere> back
<stpere> sorry mvo to let you wait
<stpere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28059/
<mvo> stpere: thanks, strange. have you locked a lot of stuff with synaptic ? could you please add /var/lib/synaptic/preferences to the pastebin
<stpere> well, that's strange, that file isn't there anymore?!
<stpere> but I'm 100% positive it was there before I went away
<mvo> oh?
<mvo> how stange
<stpere> maybe locatedb still see it
<stpere> /var/lib/synaptic is now empty
<DarkAudit> are these two actually bugs, or me not knowing what the (bleep) I'm doing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build
<stpere> mvo: I don't remember locking anything with synaptic.. I added the winehq rep tho
<stpere> you want to see my sources?
<mvo> stpere: no, that should be fine, give me a sec and I update the test script again
<stpere> thx
<mvo> stpere: could you please try http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/apt-check.test2 ?
<mvo> stpere: just download it and it it via "python apt-check.test2"
<stpere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28063/
<stpere> weird
<stpere> it looks like there is an "invisible" package or something  :)
<stpere> maybe a virus :o
<stpere> ok, enough silly talk :)
<stpere> coffee's ready, back in a minute (btw, are you paid by canonical or are you voluntary?)
<stpere> re
<greg-g> stpere: many of us are volunteers, but mvo is is a paid employee
<bdmurray> greg-g: hey there
<greg-g> hiya
<greg-g> bdmurray: ong the bug/status wiki page, the first descriptor for Confirmed says something which I would deem as triaged. Thoughts? (if you have a moment)
<greg-g> s/ong/On/
<bdmurray> greg-g: re Confirmed I'm not sure why I wrote that and think it should be changed / removed too
<greg-g> bdmurray: /me nods
<bdmurray> I'll fix it later tonight then
<greg-g> bdmurray: just need to remove that line right?
<bdmurray> greg-g: well or something like another user has experienced the bug report
<bdmurray> whether it be a duplicate or a comment from additional user with the problem
<bdmurray> greg-g: so if you've a brilliant way to word that feel free
<bdmurray> greg-g: otherwise I'll check it out tonight
<greg-g> bdmurray: ok, I'll think on it, I have a meeting soon anyways.
<DarkAudit> Are these two actually bugs, or me not knowing what I'm doing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build
<mouz> DarkAudit: to me those appear bugs, but I'm far from authorative on this point. Maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu?
<DarkAudit> mouz: I'll try there. been trying to figure this out for 2 days now
<mouz> DarkAudit: you can also try #ubuntu-devel
<DarkAudit> mouz: will do :)
<mouz> DarkAudit: but not both simultaneously :)
<mouz> may are in both you see
<DarkAudit> mouz: gah :)
<stpere> num, there was a fly in my tea
<DarkAudit> been trying regular #ubuntu and #kubuntu for 2 days now... i thought it was me missing a simple config option, but the stone silence suggested something different
<mouz> understandable: apt-build is a devel tool
<DarkAudit> mouz: the gathering source and building works fine as far as I can see. It's the install part where it behaves strangely (at least from my view)
<mouz> DarkAudit: it would be interesting to see what happens if your build has a higher version. The .list thing I think is a bug, as your renaming it made apt see it.
<DarkAudit> mouz: the built package and the remote package have identical version numbers
<DarkAudit> which makes me think that I goofed somewhere in setting precedence for the local repository, but no one has confirmed or denied my suspicion.
<mouz> DarkAudit: if there is no answers in the next hour I will try to see if I can confirm
<DarkAudit> mouz: tyvm :)
<DarkAudit> since this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build/+bug/248787 actually occurs during the install part of the process, would actually be an apt bug instead?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248787 in apt-build "apt-build install installs from remote repository instead" [Undecided,New]
<mouz> DarkAudit: got any answers in other channels?
<mouz> DarkAudit: I set it to incomplete. The other bug I confirmed.
<DarkAudit> mouz: not much, other than the bugs look legit to some of them, too
<DarkAudit> mouz: since the problem I have with apt-build is in the install phase, i'm inclined to think that it's more of an apt bug, if I'm correct in thinking that apt-build hands the procedure over to apt to accomplish that part of the process.
<mouz> DarkAudit: it is possible. However see my comment to bug 248787. I had a successfull apt-build install from the local archive.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248787 in apt-build "apt-build install installs from remote repository instead" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248787
<DarkAudit> mouz: adding deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main to top of sources.list, but leaving sources.list.save alone
<DarkAudit> mouz: well, now! After editing sources.list and /etc/apt/preferences, synaptic is seeing packages I built with apt-build in the Local/main origin. Up until then it did not :)
<DarkAudit> until I made the suggested changes, the only packages listed were ones i'd installed from other downloads (like a couple of taglib packages that weren't in Hardy)
<DarkAudit> mouz: woot! confirmed your fix. sudo apt-build --reinstall --force-yes install pan installed the home-built version, as shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/28115/
<mouz> \o/
<mrooney> does anyone here use a 16 bit/pixel graphics card, to confirm bug 249436?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249436 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 displays JPEG with much colour banding compared to Firefox 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249436
<ppp> My bug 243813 has been given a priority but not confirmed, can someone please confirm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243813 in software-properties "Software Source Incorrectly Set To LTS for Intrepid" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243813
<charlie-tca> A little help please. I have an old bug #122223 against evince-gtk version .5; Evince is now in version 2.2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122223 in evince-gtk "Index stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122223
<charlie-tca> The original reporter states he is no longer affected. Can this be marked fix released?
<charlie-tca> ppp: I'll check your bug out.
<ppp> Thanks Charlie
<charlie-tca> ppp: I confirmed Bug #243813. good luck
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243813 in software-properties "Software Source Incorrectly Set To LTS for Intrepid" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243813
<ppp> Thanks Charlie
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Glad to help
<ppp> Folks I reported a serious bug, 243803 I am no longer able to test this as my workstation HDD's have gone from four to one. For new users, this bug is a deal breaker because it prevents Ubuntu from loading after install
<ppp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/243803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243803 in grub-installer "Grub Installs To Wrong Root Path" [Undecided,New]
<ppp> The bug occurs on Hardy and Intrepid
<ppp> I have reported the workaround in the bug, I suspect the bug to be a Debian problem
<charlie-tca> Can anyone triage bug #243813 for me? I have changed it to confirmed. There is enough information for it to be worked.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243813 in software-properties "Software Source Incorrectly Set To LTS for Intrepid" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243813
<hggdh> charlie-tca, done. Thank you.
<charlie-tca> thank you, hggdh
<hggdh> ppp, ping
<ppp> Im here
<hggdh> I cannot expand your install.tar.lzma -- decoder error
<ppp> Ill check on my end
<hggdh> thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-18
<ppp> hggdn Ive make a mistake. The last install.tar I had was when I had two disks and it worked, I accidently attached it to the bug
<ppp> I no longer have the install logs for my old four hdd system
<ppp> Ive added a comment to the bug explaining. Hopefully someone who does have the hardware to test this will be able to produce logs. Another user commented to being effected by it as well, it certaintly does occur
<ppp> hggdh - Im going to appeal for testing assistance on the Intrepid section of the Ubuntu forums
<hggdh> ppp, OK
<kgoetz> can pbuilder be used to build source packages (as though i ran 'debuild -S'). I just managed to get pbuilder installed and running, and i'd rather not create a hardy chroot now as well
<greg-g> kgoetz: I haven't messed with pbuilder much, but the people in #ubuntu-motu probably have :)
<kgoetz> greg-g: i'll go and ask them my question there, thanks :)
<greg-g> kgoetz: good luck!
<kgoetz> greg-g: hehe. thanks
<hggdh> kgoetz, you use pbuilder to verify your package
<hggdh> you would use debuild to create the source package
<hggdh> and pbuilder will create a special chroot
<kgoetz> hggdh: guess i'll havve to build a hardy chroot then. cheers.
<kgoetz> hm. pdebuild. *investigates*
<hggdh> well, I guess you could also use a ppa to test the package
<charlie-tca> Could I have someone set the status of Bug #212028 to wishlist please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212028 in exo "Xubuntu 8.04 beta not mounting my other partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212028
<hggdh> charlie-tca, I wonder if the NTFS drivers are packaged in the livecd
<hggdh> I dimly remember something about them not being provided on standard installs (and perhaps on the livecd as well?), but this was some releases ago...
<hggdh> I would like to hold on setting as wishlist until we can find about that, if you do not mind
<Hobbsee> it has from hardy onwards
<Hobbsee> actually, ntfs has been mounted, read only, for ages.
<Hobbsee> since, breezy or something
<hggdh> hey cheers Hobbsee long time
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<hggdh> Hobbsee, what do you think -- if the bug above a wish or a real one then?
<hggdh> s/if/is/
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: you can build the source package on any release, more or less.  it's where you build the binaries that's the big difference
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> whoever wrote that last comment is wrong - it's a bug.
<Hobbsee> at least, i'm fairly sure it is.
<Hobbsee> mounting partitions should be desktop-agnostic, although what it does with them aftewards might not be.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: probably try asking in #xubuntu about if, if other people have it.
<Hobbsee> maybe ask for the output of 'mount' to see if they've been mounted somewhere, and the user just hasn't found them / has been looking in the wrong place / etc
<Hobbsee> although, come to think of it...
<Hobbsee> is that ntfs, or vista-filesystem partitions?
<Hobbsee> i thought they had new filesystem types for vista, and 7.10 would be too old to support them
<hggdh> hum, might be... I forgot about vista
<hggdh> charlie-tca, ping?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I'm here
<hggdh> see above, for Hobbsee's input
<Hobbsee> and i'd highly doubt it's something that would need a spec.
<Hobbsee> particularly when it got later advertised in the ubuntu release notes, and many of the reviews.
<charlie-tca> since the bug was against Xubuntu, and in Ubuntu the drives are auto mounted, it seems like a wish list item
<charlie-tca> for Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> I thought the bug was against all drives, regardless of filesystem
<Hobbsee> depends - it's likely intentional that it gets mounted everywhere
<Hobbsee> rather than the feature not being implemented in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I can check in #xubuntu and the Xubuntu mailing list, if need be. Thanks for the advice.
<charlie-tca> Hobbsee, the answer I got in #xubuntu is that they won't automount using Xubuntu Live CD, nor should they
<Hobbsee> was teh answer from a reputable source?
<charlie-tca> I think so, let me check for sure, though
<Hew> Hey guys, haven't got a reply from #ubuntu-devel so I'll ask here. Is there a page somewhere that defines the usage of depends/recommends/suggests for a package? I have an idea of what they are for, but figured there should be a guideline/policy for it somewhere to define the grey areas.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> there is a small one
<pwnguin> lemme find the link
<pwnguin> apt-get install debian-policy
<Hobbsee> Hew: yes, it's in debian policy
<Hew> wow, there's actually a package for this stuff. Thanks, I'll take a look.
<charlie-tca> Hobbsee: I'm going to put this through the mailing-list, then I can decide.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping
<Hobbsee> y/w
<pwnguin> Hew: yea, debian takes that stuff srsly
<Hew> pwnguin: yea, it's good to have it written down somewhere. Trying to work out depends/recommends atm in bug #231811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231811 in prboom "freedom is a dependancy for prboom... but shouldn't" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231811
<hggdh> sorry, had my son on the phone (just moved to Belgium, first night there, and he is WIDE awake...)
<pwnguin> Hew: i think there's some discussion about pulling recommends by default
<Hew> pwnguin: yes, recommends gets pulled by default in synaptic / apt-get / others afaik
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: it does require i install the build-deps for the package for teh debuild to succeed though (i thought)
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: indeed.
<WilDec> Hi. New to Ubuntu.  Trying to install 8.04.1 on RAID partitions.  Failing. due to mangled superblocks.  Found two directly-relevant bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/~justin-traer).
<WilDec> They're long-lived (~3 years), still present in Hardy, and not-resolved (one's 'Triaged').   I'm completely unfamiliar with Bug Process 'here' ...
<WilDec> What's the right next step for getting them looked at?
<qense> hello
<thekorn> hello qense!
<aleboco> hi guys, some time ago i reported this bug #237815... i turned to be completely wrong! how can i adjust it or close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237815 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "resume doesn't work anymore after last fglrx upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237815
<bdmurray> aleboco: you can set the status to Invalid yourself
<aleboco> bdmurray,ah, i didn't know
<aleboco> bdmurray, but can i actually modify it so that it is right? or is it better to open another one?
<aleboco> bdmurray, it is because i think i now know what it was about
<askand> bug  128585 can be closed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128585 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] no sound with SAA7134 - pci id 1102:0005" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<kleop2> hi
<kleop2> I installed ubunu 7.10
<kleop2> and it fails to detect the modes allowed by my LCD
<kleop2> defult info in xorg.conf is wrong
<charlie-tca> kleop2: This is actually the area where we work to triage and correct bug-reports. For support you might try #ubuntu
<kleop2> well this is the bug, I would expect it to just work
<Fallen[oqp]> here is a bug sorting channel, for support go to #ubuntu
<Fallen[oqp]> or submit a bug report if your bug isn't a duplicate
<takdir> kleop2: report bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<kleop2> ok
<bahadunn> hi
<bahadunn> there is a bug for kqemu-source
<bahadunn> Bug 249493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249493 in kqemu "[hardy] kqemu-source has missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249493
<bahadunn> if installed with aptitude libc6-dev is installed so there is no problem
<bahadunn> but with apt-get libc6-dev is not installed so the module cannot build
<bahadunn> I have tested this on i386 and amd64 so I was wondering if it is okay to assign the status of this bug as confirmed
<bahadunn> I also made a patch for the package with build depends for libc6-dev
<bahadunn> I want to make sure I am following correct procedure is why I am asking
<norsetto> bahadunn: libc6-dev is a recommended package, it won't be installed by default in hardy
<bahadunn> norsetto: right but if one apt-get install kqemu-source libc6-dev which is required to build kqemu would not be installed
<bahadunn> norsetto: shouldn't kqemu-source depend on libc6-dev instead of recommending it?
<norsetto> bahadunn: its ok in intrepid and its not worth fixing in hardy, just confirm the bug so that people are aware they have to install it manually
<bahadunn> okay
<bahadunn> so I can comment that this issue is fixed in intrepid?
<norsetto> bahadunn: yes, by default we install recommends
<bahadunn> okay
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, when you have some time, it would be nice if you could review and test lp:~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/new.httpconnection
<thekorn> it fixes the one-shot session bug, and merges the config files
<thekorn> (the one for the testcases and the username file for the http-header)
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm still in London so it probably won't be until early next week
<thekorn> there are also some improvements to the testsuite
<thekorn> bdmurray, no problem, take your time, it's not urgent
<bdmurray> thekorn: actually, it might be a great thing to test now as I could get someone to check the logs easily
<mouz> hi. i linked a bug with a fixed debian bug. it is the first time i linked a bug. as it is fixed i'd like to set the status to 'fixed released', but i'm not allow to do so. also i wonder what should be done with the status of the ubuntu task. can someone help me with these? thanks :) it is bug 249076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249076 in apt-build "dpkg incorrectly setting up entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249076
<charlie-tca> mouz, I think you have to change the status of the line you added, right? I can't even figure out how to do that link yet.
<joumetal> mouz: I think it will update status automatically if you wait for while.
<hggdh> mouz, launchpad will update the linked upstream bugs by itself
<mouz> hggdh: thanks. should i leave the ubuntu task to status 'confirmed'?
<hggdh> now varies...
<hggdh> let me look atthe bug
<hggdh> I do not think so. It can be set to triaged, but -- until the new version is packaged, it should not go to fix commited/fix released.
<mouz> hggdh: ok so i should file a merge request?
<mouz> (i checked that it must not be a sync)
<hggdh> usually the maintainers are pretty up to speed; if the fix is a critical one (which seems not to be the case), then a merge would be warranted
<hggdh> so we leave it as it is until a mantainer gets to it.
<hggdh> (I updated to triaged)
<mouz> ok thanks a lot for your help :)
<hggdh> you are welcome. Thank YOU for helping ;-)
<Fallenou> hi , can someone tell me what's incomplete in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/136836 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Fallenou> maybe i can add some details
<charlie-tca> Needs a dmesg log for the non-working case, any other reports/logs with information about it.
<charlie-tca> Just add them as attachments when you make comment
<Fallenou> ok
<stpere> somebody found what was wrong with my update notifier? :)
<hggdh> stpere, what bug?
<stpere> it's not filled actually
<stpere> I think I should fill it tho
<hggdh> well, then it gets much more difficult to deal with it ;-)
<stpere> well, my update notifier tray icon in hardy tells me I have 1 update ready
<hggdh> yes, please fill it
<stpere> ok
<stpere> but I don't know how to duplicate it
<stpere> is that really important?
<hggdh> is it still going on?
<stpere> err.. well, it happens 100% of the time now here :)
<stpere> so, I guess I "duplicate it"
<hggdh> it is an issue you are having
<hggdh> so it warrants a bug
<hggdh> and I *think* I remember something about it some days (?) ago, from the log -- your u-n says you have 1 update, bu there are many
<stpere> yes, exactly
<stpere> I'm filling it now
<hggdh> OK, thanks
<thekorn> stpere, when I remember correctly mvo asked you to run some testscripts, right?
<thekorn> if you still have them somewhere, or a link to them, it would be nice to add this scripts to your bugreport
<thekorn> and of course the results
<stpere> yes
<thekorn> super, thanks
<stpere> here it is : bug 249957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249957 in update-notifier "wrong count in update-notifier tooltip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249957
<stpere> thx ubottu.. good bot :)
<Awsoonn> I am wanting to clean up the wiki a bit; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<Awsoonn> are the MOTU tasts really needed here?
<Awsoonn> they don't have anything to do with a HugDay from my perspective, and should be put anywhere else
<Awsoonn> such as here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<Awsoonn> what say you?
<thekorn> Awsoonn, I don't have a strict opinion on this, I think this MOTU related bits are there traditionally,
<thekorn> IMHO, removing them or moving them to another place should be done after talking to leading members of the MOTU and Bug teams,
<bdmurray> those are wiki includes that dholbach asked for please don't remove them
<Awsoonn> that's just what I needed to know, thanks!
<bdmurray> he is on vacation at the moment but we can check with him when he gets back
<Awsoonn> I'll write him a note about it, see what he thinks
<nickellery> what are people's thoughts on a Ubiquity bug day?
<mrooney> nickellery: that could be good, though I seem to remember one in the past already
<nickellery> mrooney, Ah, I see there was one last December
<mrooney> nickellery: though that was over a release ago so, it may not be overkill?
<joumetal> nickellery: please don't confirm needs packaging bugs for things already packaged.
<nickellery> joumetal, apologies if this was done
<joumetal> like bug 249664. reporter has made about 40 needs packaging bugs in last days.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249664 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Traverso - multitrack audio mixer daw" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249664
<nickellery> mrooney, do you think it would be a good idea to have one now, then?
<nickellery> or would it be too much
<joumetal> some of them are already packaged.
<mrooney> nickellery: I don't know, I haven't really looked at how many open/important bugs there are in it
<calc> is mail broken for anyone else?
<calc> er wrt lp bugs?
<mrooney> calc: it seems like it might be
<mrooney> I didn't receive email for some bug changes in one of my projects
<nickellery> mrooney, calc, I can confirm that as well
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-19
<hggdh> hum. Does http://answers.launchpad.net also answer questions on WIndows?
<Flannel> hggdh: What sort of question?
<hggdh> on how to update a Windows program -- on Windows
<Flannel> hggdh: No, that's not what answers.lp is for.  You might try ##windows, or said programs website/support network/whatever
<hggdh> Flannel, its not for me, I was going thru answers.lp trying to answer questions on Evo. I was just wondering if answers had opened up to any O.S.
<hggdh> cuz there is a lot -- even being answered -- questions on Windows issues...
<hggdh> :-)
<stpere> I fixed my bug! :D
<stpere> patch sent on launchpad
<hggdh> hey, that was fast, stpere ;-)
<stpere> it surprises me that I'm the only one affected tho
<stpere> heh, it was a one liner
<hggdh> perhaps others are, but have not noticed. I ran mvo's test script on my laptop, and found it was stating 0:0 updates -- and I *do* have one that I did not apply
<hggdh> so I was also affected (but since I do not use update-manager, I did not even noticed
<stpere> ah yes
<Flannel> hggdh: Well, I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask
<hggdh> Flannel, I agree, and this is why I asked -- should we answer non-Ubuntu questions, or redirect?
<crimsun_> Ubuntu questions.
<hggdh> :-) so answers.lp is up to some cleanup... perhaps we should -- somehow -- make it more clear to both sides (those asking, and those answering)
<Flannel> hggdh: I think you should ask in #ubuntu-answers
<hggdh> will do
<hggdh> except nobody's there
<Flannel> hggdh: Well, thats always fun
<hggdh> ah well. Not that I am there always, anyways. I will keep on redirecting non-Ubuntu questions until someone shoots me down
<Flannel> hggdh: maybe info@launchpad.net is your only recourse.  Seems odd at any rate.
<Flannel> hggdh: I would think answers would be for anything hosted on LP
 * Old_Soldier tends to agree with flannel. LP is not ubuntu centric
<Old_Soldier> it just seems that way because LP and bzr are the tools of choice for Ubuntu devs, since canonical owns them
<hggdh> ok, let me rephrase -- if it is hosted on LP, its OK.. But -- for example -- a SELinux question on Fedora is not
<hggdh> ah, blast it. Whatever.
<Old_Soldier> oh yeah hggdh in that context i agree with you but then again its only my opinion and I dont have any special say :)
<hggdh> Old_Soldier, neither do I
<Old_Soldier> its kind of a double edged sword though. if we blast em then we are jerks and dont give back to the linux community. If we answer them we are wasting our own resources and (possibly?) violating some policy
<hggdh> dammed if you do, dammed if you don't. Hum. I like it
<Roberto> Good night.. Someone can help me with a bug on Hardy with Nvidia?
<Jordan_U> Do the appropriate people know that many people seem to be currently hit with this recent bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Rocket2DMn> RE bug 250009 - what is the correct package for System->Quit, Shutdown ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250009 in gshutdown "shutdown goes to ubuntu password screen " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250009
<gnomefreak> oh good i was gonna file that
<gnomefreak> ubuntu for now
<gnomefreak> its most likely gnome but ubuntu for now let desktop team decide
<Rocket2DMn> you mean ubuntu-meta?
<gnomefreak> Rocket2DMn: it has right package
<gnomefreak> im looking at it now
<Rocket2DMn> gshutdown is not correct
<Rocket2DMn> i can confirm the problem, but gshutdown is nt installed, it is a package in universe
<Rocket2DMn> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> Rocket2DMn: hold on
<gnomefreak> its set to ubuntu i will ping desktop guy this weekend or monfayish
<gnomefreak> its either gnome-menu or gdm maybe even kernel. i started seeing it after .4 releease
<gnomefreak> same with usplash
<Rocket2DMn> why do i still have the .2 kernel
<Rocket2DMn> i will mark that bug as medium importance
<Rocket2DMn> could potentially be marked as high
<gnomefreak> Rocket2DMn: are you on intrepid?
<Rocket2DMn> this laptop is not, the one next to me is
<Rocket2DMn> so yes
<gnomefreak> Rocket2DMn: on intrepid pc if  your kernal isnt lower than 2.6.26.4 than use apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Rocket2DMn: after update
<Rocket2DMn> doh, i knew that, thanks for refreshing my memory
<gnomefreak> np
<Rocket2DMn> do i need to do that every time a new alpha/beta is released?
 * gnomefreak wonders where i gonna find most of these people :(
<gnomefreak> Rocket2DMn: you want to run update than upgrade. running dist-upgrade on devel cycle can be extreamly bad but also very good
<gnomefreak> example if dist-upgrade wants to remove all X packages because a package is broken you know you don twant to do that
<Rocket2DMn> yeah i was running update/upgrade before
<gnomefreak> or run update than dist-upgrade but watch it for what it wants to do
<Rocket2DMn> i started this testing machine befora alpha1 was released, so its an upgrade from hardy
<gnomefreak> upgrade wont grab kerneals and some others
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, it wouldnt install all those xserver pacakges
 * gnomefreak always starts the day the repos open or the next day
<Rocket2DMn> this is my first full dev cycle, i started testing dev released with hardy alpha 4 or so when i finally got my hands on the second laptop
<Jordan_U> Do the appropriate people know that many people seem to be currently hit with this recent bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> Would it be reasonable to label it hight priority?
<Rocket2DMn> i think that would be acceptable Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Rocket2DMn, I can't set the priority, can you?
<Rocket2DMn> im going to request on the report that you add some information
<Jordan_U> Rocket2DMn, I am not actually hit by this ( not using Hardy at all right now ), I just saw a lot of activity about it in #ubuntu and ubuntuforums
<Rocket2DMn> ok, well the users posting there need to attach the info that was requested.  I marked as High.  Once the info requested is added, I will mark the bug as Triaged
<Jordan_U> Rocket2DMn, That was requested by me and may not be as useful as I originally thought
<Rocket2DMn> what? the /var/log/dist-upgrade/ stuff?
<Rocket2DMn> that is what they want for update manager problems
<Jordan_U> Rocket2DMn, No, sorry I missed that, I just made the comment about sh -x
<Rocket2DMn> k
<joumetal> is bug 249724 rejected kindly and informative enough.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249724 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] JANE - Just Another Nonlinear (Video) Editor" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249724
<mouz> stjerm is released 4 days ago in intrepid, yet the status in bug 216603 is not 'Fix Released'. My understanding was that that status would be set automatically. Am I right? If so: what could have gone wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216603 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] stjerm" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216603
<Hobbsee> mouz: not until it gets through the new queue, i expect.
<mouz> Hobbsee: it is in the archives
<Hobbsee> ah, so it is
<Hobbsee> better mark it manually then
<mouz> Hobbsee: ok. Am I right it should have been set automatically?
<Hobbsee> if you had the correct syntax in the changelog entry, yes
<mouz> i had :)
<hggdh> mouz, ping
<snadge> how do i update a kernel on a wubi install?
<snadge> the grub setup works differently
<charlie-tca> snadge: That would be better asked on #ubuntu if you are using Ubuntu or #xubuntu if you are using Xubuntu
<snadge> its a bug? :P
<charlie-tca> This channel is for those working the actual bug reports in launchpad
<charlie-tca> what is the bug number?
<charlie-tca> :)
<snadge> 1
<charlie-tca> Great! Still need to ask in the right channel, I think.
<snadge> #ubuntu gives me nightmares
<charlie-tca> You could also try the forums or user mailing list; ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> snadge: here's the real place to join the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<charlie-tca> A little help, please. I'm wanting to confirm Bug 220987 since it in Xfce Bugzilla as Bug #3502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220987 in thunar "(xubuntu 8.04rc amd64) When I insert my removable usb flash pen thunar doubly opens automatically the unit with two windows instead of one." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3502 in anewt "Logging module" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3502
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it been fixed or not. I can't tell from reading the report on Xfce's website.
<charlie-tca> How do I tell?
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: it says fix released is that not enough for you?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is enough. How do _I_ find that?
<mouz> hggdh pong. saw your posting
<mouz> thanks btw :)
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: you weren't by chance looking at the 3502 that ubottu printed, I hope. The one I wanted to know
<charlie-tca> about is on the Xfce website. I found the status, though. Thanks
<hggdh> mouz, thank you for bringing this up. Good catch
<mouz> hggdh y/w
<mouz> hggdh: are there 'products' in the list of distributions?
<mouz> is there a distinction to make?
<hggdh> well, yes
<hggdh> there are variants of Ubuntu, for example
<hggdh> and other linux distros
<hggdh> then there are the projects that are based in LP
<hggdh> but here we only deal with Ubuntu-related bugs
<hggdh> if you go to https://code.launchpad.net/ you will have an idea. Most of them are related to Ubuntu, but not all
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: nope i wasnt looking at any bug today other than what was in my email
<charlie-tca> :)
<nickellery> #250000
<nickellery> Bug 250000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250000 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal not started as an "interactive shell"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250000
<nickellery> heh, 250 000 bugs reported in Launchpad!
<norsetto> nickellery: make it invalid! make it invalid!
<Fallenou> lol
<Fallenou> is that good news nickellery ? :p
<bdrung_> bug #1000000
<bdrung_> we didn't reach 1M :D
<porthose> I found a bug I can work on, is this how the work flow should go: set status to confirmed (which I have done), assign the bug to myself, fix the bug, attache debdiff to the bug and subscribe universe sponsors?
<greg-g> I'm sure of all the steps except which team to subscribe, but that sounds right
<porthose> greg-g: cool thx:)
<greg-g> porthose: yep, you are correct, see this for more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<porthose> greg-g: ooh yea that helped thx for the link
<greg-g> np
<norsetto> porthose: bug #?
<LimCore> is it really so hard to provide 1 good media player?  or perhaps we can help to do so?
<LimCore> VLC is riddled with bugs (i.e. fullscreen,  and lesser bug - rewind)
<LimCore> btw, new website skin? :)
<LimCore> some pages look like CSS is missing...?
<porthose> norsetto: #249862
<norsetto> bug 249862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249862 in denemo "Error on string "Display notataion toolbar"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249862
<norsetto> porthose: have you checked that the string is indeed wrong?
<porthose> yes it is
<norsetto> porthose: also in later version?
<porthose> not sure
<norsetto> porthose: ok, please check it, if you have a debdiff you have to subscribe u-m-s for this, the package is in main
<porthose> ok will do
<porthose> norsetto: would you like to look at it when I'm done?
<norsetto> porthose: sure, but I can't sponsor it; a little tip, when you are working on a bug, please set it to in-progress, thats the best status
<porthose> norsetto: I read that after I had already set it oops
<norsetto> porthose: sure, no problem :-)
 * porthose goes to work
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-20
<sponix> http://www.timhardy.net/wordpress/bytopic/howto/             .... This seems to be my bug with k3b killing my DVD Drive after it burns the first DVD, and the DVD Drive failing to respond until reboot, anyone know if there is work being done on it ?
<hggdh> sponix, check the bugs opened against k3b
<sponix> searched them at launchpad, didn't find anything right off
<hggdh> you should then open a bug for it
<hggdh> or check upstream
<rraj-be> Hello everyone :) i like to contribute in bug fixing. . I am good in c-programming. . Where can i start contributing
<pwnguin> rraj-be: well, stuff tagged with core dumps and regression make sense
<sponix> hggdh:  filed a bug report on it, if you want to see it ?
<pwnguin> manl why do people do that?
<rraj-be> >	Hello everyone :) i like to contribute in bug fixing. . I am good in c-programming. . Where can i start contributing
<pwnguin> rraj-be: well, stuff tagged with core dumps and regression make sense
<rraj-be> :) but i cant get you clearly
<pwnguin> bugs tagged regression should be simple to write a patch for
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=regression
<pwnguin> that one has a list of bugs where the software used to work, but doesn't anymore
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=apport-crash <-- this one is a list of bugs that crashed
<rraj-be> k
<rraj-be> how can i get through  these things and start patching
<rraj-be> is there any good guide to start in this
<pwnguin> the first can be solved by replicating the bug with cvs builds between working and broken, the second can be fixed by replicating the bug in a debugger
<pwnguin> I don't think we do
<pwnguin> we've got pretty good docs on testing triaging and committing fixes
<pwnguin> but surprisingly light on the intellectual heavy lifting, as far as I can tell
<rraj-be> k
<sponix> rraj-be:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<rraj-be> should i have any debugger installed
<pwnguin> rraj-be: gdb is your debugger
<sponix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<pwnguin> sponix: all of that has a huge hole in it
<pwnguin> 1. find and replicate a bug
<pwnguin> 2. ???
<rraj-be> gdb. . is it available in default ubuntu
<pwnguin> 3. submit a patch
<pwnguin> 4. profit!
<rraj-be> or should i install it now
<pwnguin> install it now
<rraj-be> replicate a bug   what does replicating mean
<sponix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/250206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250206 in k3b "k3b after burning a DVD the drive fails to respond" [Undecided,New]
<sponix> that is even my own bug that you can work on ;)
<pwnguin> rraj-be: it means to make the bug happen for yo
<pwnguin> u
<pwnguin> like if a program crashes, but you can never get it to crash
<pwnguin> you're stuck
<rraj-be> but i need continoues help please
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> I donno. #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu might be a better place, but they might also just punt you
<rraj-be> i am just looking after the links
<rraj-be> sorry guys
<rraj-be> i am Away for a short as i followed links given by you
<snadge> automatic screen dimming on battery is broken.. can anyone verify before i report? :P
<snadge> the problem is if you have your brightness already set to minimum with this option enabled in the power settings
<snadge> if you leave your laptop idle for a while, then go to use it.. it cranks the brightness up
<snadge> it should only turn the brightness back up to the level you set it at.. so if it was at minimum, it should just stay minimum
<nickellery> rraj-be, this might help  http://youtube.com/watch?v=SAxFpKBG-bU
<rraj-be> sure
<rraj-be> i will take a look on it
<snadge> nobody test screen dimming for me? :(
<snadge> or is it all about intrepid now.. nobody cares about hardy anymore
<pwnguin> oh, i assumed it wa intrepid ;)
<pwnguin> was
<snadge> i should probably ride the latest dev release, do testing report bugs etc.. except i actually use ubuntu for daily work/use
<pwnguin> snadge: what i do is have three partitions: a stable install, a dev install and a shared home dir between them
<pwnguin> i think to install it, i resized the original install, made two new partitions and installed to them, clean out the original partition except for home, made sure the UIDs matched, then upgraded one
<greg-g> warning, be careful with newer versions of programs reconfiguring their settings.  Doesn't happen often, but in Hardy dev Rhythmbox changed its database so when I booted into Gutsy it couldn't read it (not backwards compatible)
<snadge> is wireless support ever going to get a real facelift?
<snadge> installed a usb netgear 11g thing.. no native driver, fine.. so i install ndiswrapper, and then copy the drivers off the cd that came with it.. great, but then i configure it manually with iwconfig etc
<snadge> and this laptop.. the madwifi driver that comes with it doesnt work.. but if you disable those drivers from hardware manager, install the madwifi-hal, from source.. it works, again manually configured from command line
<greg-g> snadge: you're barking up the wrong tree
<greg-g> ;)
<snadge> im just asking from the perspective of people using/working on intrepid
<snadge> whether there are any plans to make installing/configuring wireless any easier
<greg-g> snadge: I mean that we don't have control over much of that. it is the wireless card manufacturers that need to change they way they look at drivers and linux support.  we can't do much with a broken system.
<snadge> or am i missing something that already works
<snadge> ok how about simplifying the ndiswrapper case
<greg-g> of course "we" want to make using your wireless card easy, but "we" are hampered by your wireless cards manufacturer
<snadge> and maybe attempting to create a database that seperates ndiswrapper type devices from ones which are natively supported
<greg-g> if they are natively supported they are natively supported and you don't have to worry about anything like ndiswrapper
<greg-g> if they don't work it is most likely caused by the fact that the manufacturers do not release drivers for linux. period.
<snadge> ok sure.. i just got burned in both cases.. one, if its not supported.. the installation of ndiswrapper is not overly painful, but not very friendly either
<greg-g> yeah, I've been burned myself from the processes with a crappy hp laptop
<snadge> and in the case of where it is supported by linux.. its in an experimental release of a forked driver, thats not included with ubuntu
<greg-g> well, because in your contrived exampled it is experimental, not suitable for release ;)
<snadge> im not really complaining.. in both cases, i was able to get it working relatively simply.. from the perspective of an experience debian user of many years
<Hobbsee> did you find ndisgtk?
<Hobbsee> that's certainly helped
<greg-g> of course, file bugs about your specific hardware not working with the linux dev team, and see what can be done
<snadge> but im thinking a gui for ndiswrapper would be nice
<snadge> maybe someone has already done that
<greg-g> I believe that is what Hobbsee just referenced
<snadge> ahh ok
<Hobbsee> snadge: you mean ndisgtk, which is included on the cds, like ndiswrapper, but isn't installed by default?
<snadge> ahh i see.. i thought there would be something as such
<Hobbsee> that being said, ndiswrapper and development versions together are insane :(
<snadge> well maybe that package should be made more obvious that it can be installed.. kind of like restricted devices manager
<greg-g> also, to answer your original question of whether wireless support will 'get a facelift" yes. it just takes time as we are working from a very handicapped position w.r.t. drivers
<Hobbsee> and nm should (and mostly does) "just work" once the device si recognised.
<snadge> maybe something like "a wireless device has been detected for which there are only windows drivers for which can be used by ndiswrapper.. do you want to enable this?"
<snadge> yeah
<Hobbsee> that would be ncie.  propose a patch to jockey?
<snadge> the same framework could be used to detect devices which are supported by linux.. on experimental drivers
<snadge> which arnt in tree
<snadge> a lot of work in the case of the latter though
<Hobbsee> so, solve the nm one first, then work on that :)
<Hobbsee> er, ndiswrapper one, not nm one
<snadge> well as far as free drivers go.. its pretty easy, theres only really madwifi and prism
<snadge> i was burned by madwifi, because theres actually 3 drivers now
<snadge> madwifi, madwifi-hal and ath5k
<Hobbsee> stupid question, but i assume you had the restricted modules installed.
<Hobbsee> that made my old madwifi card wrok
<snadge> yeah.. it comes with madwifi driver
<snadge> i had to blacklist that in hardware devices (disable)
<snadge> then install madwifi-hal from source
<Hobbsee> ah, so yours wasn't a nice card.
<snadge> 5007.. or 242x.. windows doesnt even have a 64bit driver for it
<snadge> thats the other complication
<snadge> when i told the madwifi devs that i wanted to use it in ad-hoc mode with wep.. they were like, good luck
<snadge> after stuffing around for hours i found a way to make it work.. you have to create the device in managed mode, enable wep.. destroy the device, recreate it in adhoc-mode, re-enable wep..and then it works ;)
<Hobbsee> ick.  :)
<snadge> so i guess the short of it is.. work in madwifi is ongoing, some of these newer chipsets have only very recently received any support
<snadge> its unrealistic to expect ubuntu to support them at this stage
<Hobbsee> but a patch would certainly be welcome to make jockey understand ndiswrapper, and pop up nice dialogs, etc, for it, if you're in a writing mood.
<snadge> i should.. my motivation would be helping fix bug #1 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Hobbsee> then get to it :)
<rraj-be> Hello everyone   i am starting with bug fixing.
<rraj-be> I am just starting and which type of bugs should i try at first.
<rraj-be> how can i start with that
<Hew> rraj-be: I started with packages I was familiar with, as well as picking some from the new+undecided list
<rraj-be> familiar means by working or by seeing the code
<Hobbsee> packages that you've used before
<Hobbsee> and are familiar with
<Hew> rraj-be: not necessarily; I'm not a developer and (mostly) never look at code
<Hew> yes, what Hobbsee said :-)
<rraj-be> :)
<rraj-be> sure
<Hew> rraj-be: have you joined ubuntu-bugsquad? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<rraj-be> yes
<Hew> good :-)
<rraj-be> i want to work in bug fixing but cant get started. . looking for a good guide or practical  guide
<Hew> Hey guys, I just wanted to check that it was ok to mark this invalid due to the expected dependency issues of a dist-upgrade to Intrepid at this time (bug #249329)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249329 in update-manager "Can't upgrade to Intrepid with update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249329
 * Hobbsee waits for teh bug to load
<Hobbsee> Hew: better to figure out what died, then send the bug to that package.
<Hew> Hobbsee: From the logs, it was nvidia-glx (blacklisted)
<Hobbsee> (if you don't, it may not be found again before release)
<Hobbsee> Hew: modifying.
<Hobbsee> (sorry to pinch your bug, but it's easier than explaining :)
<Hew> Hobbsee: haha, no worries, thanks :-)
<Hew> I guess I'll have to find another to finish off my 5-a-day :P
<Hobbsee> Hew: hehe, yeah.  although it's double on sundays, anyway.
<Hobbsee> have a look now :)
 * Hobbsee bumps the importance on it
<Hew> ok yep
<Hobbsee> i wonder if that should be marked as nvidia-glx too
<Hew> I would have thought this had been reported.. looking for dupes
<Hobbsee> !info nvidia-glx
<ubottu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 3763 kB, installed size 12040 kB
<Hobbsee> ah, it's lrm.
<Hobbsee> Hew: it would be really nice if you'd go thru the apt bugs, btw :)
<Hobbsee> they'd be fun
<Hobbsee> most of them are probably transient problems, or otherwise unreproducable
<Hew> yea I'll have a look through them. I find them a bit confusing atm, so it should be good experience.
<Hobbsee> update-manager just looks evil
<Hew> ah, looks like the dupes are coming in fast (bug #249612)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249612 in update-manager "The package 'nvidia-glx' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249612
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that'll be a dupe
<Hobbsee> found another one
 * Hobbsee marks them both
<Hew> haha, racing me to it..
<Hobbsee> there's probably a few bugs here that are a dupe of what i reported, too
 * Hobbsee wtf's
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/99043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99043 in update-manager "gksu "update-manager -d" bug" [Medium,New]
<Hobbsee> is that trevhino's son, or something???
<Hew> huge...
 * Hobbsee curses at beryl.
<Hew> that one is edgy anyway
<Hobbsee> anything that has beryl in it can be marked as won't fix, if it looked like it failed due to beryl.
<Hew> yep ok
<Hobbsee> we don't support third party repository crack.
<Hobbsee> anything that's not reproducible from edgy, likewise.
<Hew> yep yep
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> i wonder if mvo wants reports from third party repositories that have bombed otu.
<Hew> Hobbsee: btw are you sure bug #70195 is a dupe? it was reported ages ago on dapper
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70195 in update-manager "Package nvidia-glx has broken dep on nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625 (dup-of: 249329)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249329 in update-manager "Intrepid dist-upgrade fails - 'nvidia-glx' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249329
<Hobbsee> Hew: by the last comment
<Hobbsee> either that, or i'll mark it invalid, due to berylcrack.
<Hew> ok
 * Hobbsee grumbles at triagers.
<Hobbsee> why, oh why, is it the fault of the upgrader if nvidia-glx-dev has incorrect conflicts/replaces?
 * Hobbsee pokes tselliot to come here and help with sorting out his software bugs.
<Hobbsee> tseliot: a few of us are looking at update-manager bugs.
<tseliot> Hobbsee: for Intrepid?
<Hobbsee> looks like a fair few are due to nvidia 3rd party stuff, which seems to be caused by any of automatix, envy, and beryl.
<Hobbsee> want to help?  :)
<Hobbsee> well, general triage.
<tseliot> sure, why not
<Hobbsee> botched upgrades due to nvidia stuff
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager?field.searchtext=nvidia-glx&orderby=date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&
<Hobbsee> field.has_no_package= is what i'm currently looking at
 * jpds hands Hobbsee tinyurl.com
<Hobbsee> jpds: i was bein glazy :)
<tseliot> ﻿Hobbsee: ﻿field.has_no_package= ? Link?
<Hobbsee> tseliot: searching for nvidia-glx for update-manager.
<tseliot> ah, ok
 * Hobbsee dupes another
<Hobbsee> and another
<Hobbsee> tseliot: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/249329 is a relatively fun oen for you, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249329 in update-manager "Intrepid dist-upgrade fails - 'nvidia-glx' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist" [High,Triaged]
 * tseliot has a look at it
<Hobbsee> tseliot: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107464 is probably a good one for you, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107464 in update-manager "dist-upgrade failure (edgy->feisty) - SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed - cannot create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2' (manual nvidia driver install)" [High,Confirmed]
<tseliot> ﻿Hobbsee: I'm waiting for mvo to adapt Update-Manager so as to use my nvidia-common package to fix bug ﻿249329. I hope to do it this week
<Hobbsee> tseliot: ah, excellent!
<Hobbsee> tseliot: looks like there's 4 more mentioning envy, for when you get bored :)
<tseliot> ﻿Hobbsee: I'll have a look at all of them. Thanks
<tseliot> :-)
<Hobbsee> tseliot: :D
<tseliot> Hobbsee: in this case https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107464 there is little we can do. If users install the driver from the NVIDIA installer they should remember to uninstall the driver from the installer so as to remove its libraries, etc.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107464 in update-manager "dist-upgrade failure (edgy->feisty) - SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed - cannot create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2' (manual nvidia driver install)" [High,Confirmed]
<tseliot> ﻿Hobbsee: touching the preinst of libgl1-mesa-glx to remove/divert the libraries installed by the installer wouldn't be easy and could be detrimental to other packages (e.g. nvidia-glx) in Ubuntu.
<tseliot> maybe we should just recommend the steps to uninstall the driver before the dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> tseliot: fair enough
<Fallenou> hum two bugs about over heated laptops in two days
<Fallenou> #250289 and #250241
<Fallenou> but one says that the his fans doesn't work and the other that it does so it doesn't seem to be duplicate
<sectech> different hardware?
<Fallenou> one overheated his battery so he had to buy a new one (on a Lenovo IBM)
<sectech> hmm
<Fallenou> the other on a HP Pavillon laptop
<Fallenou> on the HP fans didn't work
<Fallenou> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone was empty and the temperature skyrocketted
<Fallenou> (thermal.ko failed)
<Fallenou> i asked for more informations and set it to incomplet for both of them
<Fallenou> i gotta go
<sectech> The fan one sounds pretty bad if it's not setup specific to him
<Fallenou> yes
<Fallenou> i'm sorry but i gotta go
<Fallenou> will be here in a few hours
<sectech> see ya later
<Fallenou> see ya
<mouz> should bug 250287 have importance high?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250287 in tasksel "[intrepid] deselecting one task uninstalled all tasks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250287
<jonpackard> I should think so.. it's a nasty one.. yay for snapshots =)
<mouz> indeed yay for snapshots
<jonpackard> FYI: in bug 250267, the site mentioned is pornographic in nature.. I put a comment warning as such and also converted it to a question because it was not reproducible with another website.. does anything else need to be done with this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250267 in firefox-3.0 "mozilla fire fox version 3 does not load www.mobango.com" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250267
<Pici> I don't see any pornographic content on that site.  It looks like a mobile phone downloads site to me.
<jonpackard> ﻿Pici: browse videos or images and you will see what I mean
<Pici> And it also works fine in my ff3
<Pici> jonpackard: oh.  yes, you do appear to be correct.
<jonpackard> ﻿Pici: I don't want to be bug triaging during down time at work and get fired for "looking" at porn =X
<Pici> jonpackard: I agree 100%
<greg-g> jonpackard: that would be like saying that youtube is a porn site, imho
<greg-g> albeit, this is more explicit
<jonpackard> but i guess that's always a risk when u type in an url
<Pici> Thats why I didnt click past the first page I guess
<greg-g> btw, a simple NSFW would have been sufficient
<mouz> should the same bug filed for different versions of a package be marked as duplicates?
<greg-g> mouz: examples?
<jonpackard> ﻿greg-g: NSFW++ lol.. common courtesy really =)
<mouz> greg-g: none. just wondering
<greg-g> in general, yes
<greg-g> mouz: ^
<greg-g> jonpackard: I meant for what you typed.
<mouz> greg-g: the exception case being...?
<greg-g> also, you can change the description of the bug to put NSFW next to the link
<jonpackard> ﻿greg-g: thank you for the tip =)
<greg-g> mouz: that depends, I would have to see it.  I just don't want to say yes for every case and then you act incorrectly.
<mouz> greg-g: i understand.. thanks
<greg-g> mouz: no problem.
<greg-g> mouz: I think you would be safe to assume that it should be a duplicate though.  It can always been undone.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-13
<Herro> hi everybody
<Herro> haha i thought someone would say "Hi Dr. Nick!"
<micahg> Hi Dr Herro
<Herro> hahaha Hi Dr. micahg
<blaznazn> I know this might sound really n00b. But, I just joined the Launchpad group for Bugsquad and I've signed up for the mailing list. How can I get started triaging bugs?
<micahg> blaznazn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<blaznazn> Thanks
<micahg> if you have any questions, feel free to ask
<blaznazn> When is this chat room most busy?
<micahg> it's going 24 hours
<micahg> blaznazn: do you have any favorite packages?
<showard> sorry to give advice and disappear - but micahg has a good point: start off with packages you use frequently, read how existing bugs have been triaged, then start helping out with new ones (finding duplicates, finding upstream reports that are similar, asking for required logs, asking to test in Karmic, closing/checking up on old bugs)
<showard> good luck and welcome!
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you
<bddebian> :)
<arreche> hello, I want contribute to bug squad
<arreche> anyone speak spanish here?
<hggdh> arreche: there are some Spanish speaking people here, but the official language is English. Also, thank you for wanting to contribute. How can I help you?
<arreche> hggdh thanks for your attention
<arreche> I don't know how to start
<hggdh> arreche: you can start reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs ;-)
<hggdh> and feel free to ask here if you have any doubts -- which I would expect you to have. Do not feel afraid to ask, and do not even ask to ask ;-)
<blaznazn> When the reporter answers questions that complete the report in comments, should you leave them as comments or updated the description?
<greg-g> "completes the report" as in "provides needed information to diagnose the issue"?
<greg-g> if they are steps to reproduce, sure, update the description. Or if it indicates that it is only for a certain hardware device. Really, updating the description it not a "bad thing" with more pertinent information. Just don't overload it :)
<kai> hi folks
<BUGabundo> bom fim de tarde :)
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: ping the CPU usage is a bug in metacity. sarvart just confirmed it! thanks
<BUGabundo> hey seb128
<seb128> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> if you have a few minutes I'll need to talk to in a bit
<BUGabundo> gvfs and blueman
<seb128> I've no clue about blueman, never tried it, so I'm not the right guy to ping about that
<BUGabundo> seb128: well its not a blueman bug
<BUGabundo> its a gvfs
<BUGabundo> something is not trigging nautilus to open it to browse a phone
<BUGabundo> seb128: asac can explain better I guess
<seb128> what about describing the issue rather than mentioning that you have a bug about blueman to say it has nothing to do with blueman 1 minute later?
<asac> heh
<asac> BUGabundo: so it mounts gvfs thing for you and nautilus doesnt open?
<BUGabundo> seb128: I trigged it while testing blueman for asac
<BUGabundo> asac: seb128: well I see nautilus opening a position on the app bar but then it closes without ever opening a window
<asac> BUGabundo: lets first discuss before summoning seb ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I though we did
<asac> BUGabundo: i think we discussed it, but i cant remember the details :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> BUGabundo: not even sure we reached a conclusion
<BUGabundo> let me get the phone and will debug it again
<asac> BUGabundo: so when you see that, is there anything mounted?
<asac> e.g. reproduce and run mount
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, did you decide between gnome-bluetooth and blueman?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> BT on and applet there
<BUGabundo> asac: mounting now
<asac> seb128: all the feedback i got was in favour of blueman; also the code base is really easy (its python) and gnome-bluetooth guy didnt really want to give insight on what he plans to do
<BUGabundo> asac: seb128 dough! now it worked at 1st :)
<BUGabundo> guess some update fixed it?
<BUGabundo> last time it failed several times on two mobiles
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/389686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389686 in metacity "compiz --replace fails to kill metacity, resulting in cpu overload" [High,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: do you have the fix for that or is it on upstream hands?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - my patch for the metacity bug is in a bzr branch linked to the bug report. i'm just waiting for it to be sponsored;)
<chrisccoulson> yay! my ubuntu mail address finally works
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: mine took a bit too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, mines been about 2.5 days
<BUGabundo> yeag
<BUGabundo> took me the same
<BUGabundo> now there's the cloack too
<bdmurray> any ideas on what is up with bug 397578?  notice distrorelease and mediabuild
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397578 in coreutils "Ukrainian localization error in df" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397578
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: running ubuntu in a chroot?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: with a debian host?
<hggdh> bdmurray: coreutils 6.10 is very old (although we used it until Jaunty)
<bdmurray> I thought MediaBuild was used on Live CDs
<micahg> bdmurray: can I add a note about which firefox package to move bugs to in the wiki for find the right apcakge?
<micahg> *package
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, that'd be great
<micahg> bdmurray: does it matter where on the page?
<bdmurray> micahg: maybe after distribution upgrades?
<micahg> ok
 * BUGabundo $ sleep; echo you don't have super sheep powers!
<btm> can someone please review Bug #362288 and update it's importance to critical? This is a pretty destructive bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362288 in libvirt "virsh destroy might also kill another running VM" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362288
<btm> Also, my application for membership to the bugcontrol team has been "awaiting approval" over three months now. I've followed all of the application requirements and never heard back from anyone.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-14
<Ampelbein> btm: did you get a mail with questions to be answered?
<btm> Ampelbein: I answered all of the questions in an email sent to 'ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net' on 2009-04-02 as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<btm> someone just pm'd me and said they'll fix it in a day or two though.
<Ampelbein> btm: could you resend your bugcontrol application?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: could you have a look at btm's question?
<Ampelbein> the one regarding membership that is.
<btm> Ampelbein: bdmurray said they would today or tomorrow.
<bdmurray> I've found his application and will address it asap.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: oh, ok,
<hggdh> hum. I do not remember seeing it -- mebbe good ol' Evo was in one of its bad days
<hggdh> btm: I already sent a first answer to your application. I am soory it took us so long
<hggdh> I mean I am not soory, but sorry ;-)
<andresmujica> 909  bugs left for 400000
<micahg> andresmujica: Ubuntu itself has already passed 300k
<andresmujica> that's right!! those 400k includes several projects...
<andresmujica> hmmm
<micahg> hmmm?
<andresmujica> 303609
<andresmujica> i was looking for the amount..
<micahg> ok
<micahg> keep in mind, that includes private bugs, the newsletter still shows <300k
<andresmujica> how many bugs are at the Red Hat BTS ?
<andresmujica> i mean, how do we compare against other distro trakers..
<micahg> idk, mozilla and debian recently hit 500k
<micahg> you can';t really
<micahg> red hat is > 500k
<micahg> but they've all been around a lot longer
<bcurtiswx> anyone know where i can get the newest kernel in a PPA?
<andresmujica> download and install.. i've always go that way..
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> i guess i will
<andresmujica> in fact, i believe there's no a proper PPA for mainline...
<bcurtiswx> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<bcurtiswx> just dl im guessing then
<micahg> is it ok to dup kernel install bugs with the same cause?
<bcurtiswx> same kernel?
<micahg> yep
<andresmujica> yeap the kernel-ppa is not a proper repo.. i believe is an script uploading the builds
<andresmujica> theoretically the kernel bugs are duped according to HW.. but it depends, if it's the same kernel and same cause, it's a dupe
<micahg> the install is failing
<micahg> same error code
<andresmujica> probably same bug
<micahg> well, I duped them
<micahg> are hugdays on vacation?
<andresmujica> hee tomorrow should be one...
<andresmujica> i believe pedro is on vacation..
<micahg> I thought they were on Thursday?
<andresmujica> ohh yes..
<andresmujica> thursday
<andresmujica> sorry
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<svqyqb> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<markb> I have a bug that should be changed to wish list at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/398615
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398615 in totem "H.264-decoder not available for totem when playing a mp4-file." [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> markb, sounds like a gstreamer issue rather than totem
<pedro_> and probably the plugin is available out there, had you tried to reproduce it?
<markb> no i havent, ill have a look into it some more
<pedro_> ok, thanks you :-)
<UnderSampled> hello, I get WARNING at /build/builddd/linux-2.6.28/kernal/smo.c:333 smo_function_mask+0x1d4/0x1e0()
<UnderSampled> Whenever I boot into 9.04, whether that mean into a live cd, the 'check disk for errors', or after upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 after a fresh install
<UnderSampled> oh, and the capslock and scrolllock keys blink at a constant rate
<UnderSampled> Any Ideas?
<hggdh> UnderSampled: if caps/scroll lock are blinking, then your kernel went down
<UnderSampled> hggdh: thats good to know. I think I understood that much based on the warning
<UnderSampled> but it's still helpfull.
<UnderSampled> hggdh: I've been trying at #ubuntu-kernel but nobody has answed me
<Pici> UnderSampled: I saw ;)
<UnderSampled> Pici: he he. I didn't know that you were here :)
<hggdh> UnderSampled: when the kernel panics, something is written on TTY1
<hggdh> if this happens during the boot, you can edit the boot commands and take out splash and quiet
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry
<bddebian> :)
<hggdh> UnderSampled: sorry, not splash, but usplash
<UnderSampled> hggdh: do I have to use the live cd for that? I don't have much control over it
<UnderSampled> hggdh: Is there a way to copy all the text on the screen besides typing it up?
<kklimonda> UnderSampled: you can make a photo
<hggdh> UnderSampled: when the liveCD boots, you should be put under lilo/grub control for a brief moment (at least, this is what I would expect)
<hggdh> UnderSampled: but kklimonda is correct -- you can take a picture of the terminal
<UnderSampled> hggdh as in physical camera?
<kklimonda> UnderSampled: yes
<UnderSampled> Pici, hggdh: here is a picture of my kernel panic: http://yfrog.com/5fdumpij
<hggdh> UnderSampled: the stacktrace does not seem complete -- at the first line at the bottom, we see a call to 'die'. there is probably a second screen following this one
<hggdh> UnderSampled: this is enough to open a bug on this, I think
<hggdh> and get back to #ubuntu-kernel and poke them again
<fccf> We have been at this for three days, West Virginia University (repo maintainer) is currently working on getting their Jaunty Rollout ready for their fall semester... Problem occurrs with installing subversion... showing no sutible installation candidate, yet I have used the sources.list that the maintainer is using and have no problem installing subversion... this is happening across multiple machines for no apparent reason... I am u
<hggdh> fccf: I am not sure what the problem would be, since subversion is on Jaunty/main
<fccf> hggdh: it exists, I have downloaded it from the university's server, yet apt is telling him that there is no installation candidate
<hggdh> fccf: it is there indeed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/subversion
<hggdh> fccf: please run 'apt-cache policy subversion', and pastebin the output
<fccf> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218112/
<hggdh> fccf: this is weird. Can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fccf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218078/
<sportman1280> hgghd: sources are the same.  except. we changed them to the main repo.  repo, does not seem to matter
<sportman1280> hgghd: same thing happens with both
<hggdh> fccf: please have a look at http://mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/ I do not see the Janty svn there
<hggdh> and compare with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/
<sportman1280> hggdh: they look the same to me
<hggdh> sportman1280: where is subversion 1.5.4 on WVU repository?
<sportman1280> hggdh: http://mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.5.4dfsg1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<hggdh> darn! Must have me eyes looked at
<sportman1280> hggdh: haha its cool.  im just super frustrated and fccf has been super kind to help out
<sportman1280> hggdh: but now were both stuck hah
<hggdh> well. not completely
<hggdh> lemme fire off a VM image I have of Jaunty
<fccf> hggdh: I have one running and I used his sources.list
<hggdh> and what happens? Same issue?
<fccf> no issue on my end ... it works here ... doesn't for sportman1280
<sportman1280> which is the confusing part
<hggdh> yeah. So we *know* something is wrong, we just do not know what, right now
<hggdh> sportman1280: can you please run 'apt-cache policy subversion' and pastebin the output?
<sportman1280> what put up was my policy statement
<fccf> 218112 came from sportman
<sportman1280> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218112/
<hggdh> ah, this was yours, sorry. This output is slightly hosed
<hggdh> sportman1280: and you ran 'sudo apt-get update'?
<sportman1280> hggdh: yep. slightly :-P
<sportman1280> hggdh: yes sir :) 20,000 times
<sportman1280> we update hourly via cron job
<fccf> this is my pastebin for policy ... http://pastebin.com/f3d90dee
<sportman1280> hggdh: also this is not one machine. it is every machine we setup. :(
<sportman1280> hggdh: they start with the mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu mirror, but even when i change it to main. nothing changes :(
<hggdh> this is really weird. I am starting to think your packages lists are hosed
<hggdh> sportman1280: and you are running Jaunty right now, correct?
<sportman1280> hggdh: yep. im in jaunty.
<sportman1280> hggdh: subversion related packages are the only thing found not working so far
<sportman1280> hggdh: we have access to the mirror, though we just rsynced with ubuntu servers last night
<hggdh> and no errors were reported on rsync?
<sportman1280> not that i saw
<fccf> hggdh: sportman1280: I just updated my VM and reinstalled subversion from the wvu.edu server ... which means there is no problem there
<hggdh> sportman1280: fccf: I am sorry to say beats me. I think it is time to open a bug...
<sportman1280> hggdh: damn lol
<fccf> hggdh: I'm still not convinced that it is a bug .. we are using the same sourceslist and the same package list, yet he cannot install subversion
<hggdh> fccf: I think something is hosed on the initial install
<hggdh> since you did not install Jaunty from WVU, you do not have ut
<hggdh> /ut/it/
<sportman1280> hggdh: when you say the initial install. you mean the base system?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> mvo, if available might help
<sportman1280> is that a person?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> just pinged him ;-)
<sportman1280> thank you :)
<charles_> hey, anyone from bug control could set a importance of bug 399455 to "Wishlist"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399455 in transmission "allow to copy file names from torrent file list view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399455
<pedro_> charles_: done
<charles_> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bdmurray> pedro_: hi!
<pedro_> hello bdmurray!
<bdmurray> pedro_: My locations list in my gnome panel is quite long now and I can't see all of them.  Do you know how I can work around this?
<BUGabundo> hheyeyyyy
<pedro_> bdmurray: mm nope, there's no workaround for that AFAIK
<pedro_> hey BUGabundo
<pedro_> other than just remove a couple to make it fit the screen size, would be pretty good to have a scroll there though
<BUGabundo> hey pedro_
<bdmurray> pedro_: yeah, that would help
<micahg> ping bdmurray re private bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-15
<LimCore> 4 out of 6 computers (among 4 users, all are advanced users overall - developers etc),  Skype on Ubuntu doesn't work in terms of audio I/O (for what ever reason). Good material for a meta bug that Ubuntu is not able yet to provide fully working audio system as needed for example by Skype?
<LimCore> various bugs: sound stops working sometimes ;  sound is delayed 5-10 seconds ; no sound input ; etc
<LimCore> perhaps it would be good to call a group that would overall fix whatever underlying bugs to be able to provide usable skype supporting platforfm for end users?
<BUGabundo> LimCore: wrong channel
<BUGabundo>  LimCore #ubuntu-bugs is for bug triagging not reporting bugs
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-audio-help
<BUGabundo> LimCore: also as a side note: try https://imo.im it works great for me, to use skype
 * BUGabundo Ta na hora da Caminha, bamos la deitar.... \n bed time. cu tomorrow
<bcurtiswx> i tell ya, the two hour difference i have from VA, USA is really bad for the rest of you :P
<tanath> can anyone help me narrow down my graphics issue?
<tanath> i have graphical glitches that make it difficult to see anything
<tanath> came from a somewhat recent update. is a regression
<micahg> tanath: try @ubuntu-x
<micahg> #ubuntu-x
<tanath> micahg, yet another channel?
<tanath> lol
<micahg> tanath: this is the channel for triage of existing bugs
<tanath> what's ubuntu-x?
<tanath> ah
<tanath> ok, thanks
<micahg> X is the environment that controls display
<tanath> ah, right. i'm not sure it's an X bug though..
<tanath> could be drivers or something
<micahg> right, but those people would be the experts on graphics
<tanath> true. thanks
<micahg> good luck
<tanath> thanks
<tanath> hm, i can't copy & paste with select & middle-click
<micahg> #ubuntu is normal support :)
<micahg> you just need to highlight
<micahg> and then click the middle button to paste
<tanath> i know how it works. right now it doesn't :P
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<tanath> i just upgraded to karmic, and now it's borked
<micahg> ah
<micahg> #ubuntu+1 is karmic support
<tanath> already there ;)
<micahg> I see
<tanath> i'm trying to see exactly what this channel is for, but it's difficult to read
<tanath> it's apparently not a support channel...
<micahg> This channel is for already submitted bugs, or poeple about to submit but not sure what pacakge
<tanath> ok
<micahg> it's for making sure they are either moved upstream, marked wishlist or otherwise ready to be worked on
<tanath> mm. thanks. i'm off
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should needs-packaging bugs be marked triage?
<nellery> micahg: I don't think you need to touch them. there's an automated message which sets everything
<micahg> nellery: what automated message?
<micahg> I'm saying a bug I submitted
<nellery> micahg: for example the message in Bug #367356
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367356 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] please package python-mozrunner" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367356
<nellery> not sure if it changes status since that was already set to in progress.
<nellery> but either way there's no real need to touch them
<micahg> ah, I see
<micahg> seemingly they should be set to triaged as well based on other policies, but I'll talk to bdmurray in the morning
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<markb> I have found a [needs-packing] that cant be included because of copyright issues, should i mark it as invalid or get somone to mark it as wont fix?
<markb> someone*
<dholbach> markb: I'd leave it open and ask for somebody to get in touch with the upstream developers - maybe it can be resolved easily?
<markb> dholbach: The owner of the program has taken down his application due to copyright infringement, where would i need to send that too?
<dholbach> oh, that probably sounds like the bug should be really set to invalid
<markb> so if there is a copyright issue (eg. the program is not open source) then should i mark it as invalid?
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense
<markb> thanks, i wanted to make sure as i couldnt seem to find any docs on it
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> I am trying to find how one can get permission to set bugs importance / status. It's been long since I got that, now I only find vague information about Bug Squad.
<MagicFab> Is it enough to only join the Bug Squad team ? It used to be a requirement to write some bug reports, have them approved, etc.
<MagicFab> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> you need to be in ubuntu-bugcontrol
<dholbach> there's a wiki page explaining what needs to be done
<dholbach> bdmurray and probably pedro_ can help with that
<MagicFab> tx - everything points to bugsquad when I following links about bug triaging etc. Bug squad is an open team so what's the difference ?
<MagicFab> pedro_, ^
<MagicFab> Ah, I see now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<bdmurray> MagicFab: yep, that's it
<pedro_> MagicFab: as dholbach said you need to be part of the bug control team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<pedro_> exactly that
<pedro_> MagicFab: btw which documentation did you followed? the Importances/Status docs that are pointed on the HowToTriage guide says that you need to become a member of that team in order to change those
<Laibsch> if I have a bug in a terminal/bash related to the PS1 environment variable which is the most likely package that bug is hiding?
<Laibsch> -> bug 378668
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378668 in xfce4-terminal "Cursor in terminal behaves badly with special characters present" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378668
<Laibsch> libvte?
<charlie-tca> Why is the xfce4-terminal package wrong?
<charlie-tca> Just forward the bug upstream to http://bugzilla.xfce.org/query.cgi.
<BUGabundo> guud evenings
<elena09> hello
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<BUGabundo> hey elena09
<elena09> hello
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<BUGabundo> nop
<elena09> nop was for my question BugaBundo?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-16
 * BUGabundo once a upon a time there was this pillow with my name on it..... bye
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad, happy hug day!
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey mvo
<daycreature> Can someone give me an explanation for why < Bug #399988 > was "Changed in Ubuntu-bots: status: New => Invalid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399988 in ubuntu "Downloading Torrents Causes WiFi Crash (must restart)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399988
<daycreature> Does this classification mean that this bug will not be looked at, and I will not be able to achieve torrent downloads with ubuntu?
<seb128> daycreature, probably because it was assigned on the wrong component?
<Hobbsee> daycreature: IIRC, ubuntu-bots refer to ubotu / ubot4 / and similar hee in the ubuntu irc channels.  They don't have anything to do with torrenting, so the bug is invalid
<Hobbsee> (fo there)
<seb128> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey seb128!
<seb128> how are you?
<Hobbsee> pretty good.  Looking fowad to a keyboad that woks again!
<seb128> yours seems to be skipping some "r"? ;-)
<Hobbsee> and m and c
<Hobbsee> made the mistake of cleaning out the keyboad
<Hobbsee> r's the wost
<daycreature> but I can't torrent because of an ubuntu bug
<daycreature> how is that invalid
<daycreature> is not the goal to address bugs?
<seb128> the bug tracker is to describe technical issues
<seb128> try the answer tracker if you don't know what you are doing
<Flannel> daycreature: Your bug was marked invalid because you filed it against the bots in the channel.  Your bug isn't about the bots, its about wifi.
<daycreature> so then if I resubmit to the correct channel it will be addressed?
<daycreature> can you link me to the bug submission page?
<alourie> hello
<gnomefreak> how do we remove personal info from a crash report on bugs?
<jpds> gnomefreak: File a question against Launchpad asking for it to be removed?
<gnomefreak> jpds: ok im just wondering why apport didnt do it :)
<torkiano> hello, Can someone mark as invalid affected project Epiphany here? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-webkit/+bug/399969
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399969 in epiphany-webkit "Crash when reading gmail email" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> torkiano, hola, looking at it
<andresmujica> hola pedro, hola torkiano.. i've marked invalid the wrong one :/ corrected now thou...
<torkiano> pedro_, andresmujica thank you!
<torkiano> also, the default packase for epiphany-webkit is wrong too
<torkiano> sorry, my fault
<andresmujica> wasn't sure about it..  :) np
<torkiano> aldo, I see that a los of bugs agains Epiphany are about epiphany-browser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/epiphany/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed&field.status=Fix+Released&field.status=Invalid&field.status=Won't+Fix&field.omit_dupes.used=
<torkiano> see https://launchpad.net/epiphany, epiphany-webkit is not the package for epiphany
<torkiano> I've already fixed the problem :)
<Cinch123> Hello. I have a bug using Ubuntu through NoMachine NX. Is this the right place for me?
<kklimonda> Cinch123: not really, this channel is primarily for triaging existing bugs.. but you can ask and maybe someone will point you in the right direction.
<Cinch123> Ok... basically the button on the right of the top panel in Gnome that allows you to log off, switch users, and change your Pidgin status doesn't show up when I'm connected in through NX.
<Cinch123> I have to log off through the System menu.
<pedro_> folks remember that we're having a hug day based on synaptic today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090716 there's still a lot of bugs waiting to be squashed
<gnomefreak> mvo: you updated grub2 as i recall from changes mail in karmic. now im being asked to chose a hard drive (i have 2) for the question GRUB install devices:  how do i leave it the same as it was?
<gnomefreak> grub is kind of important IMO mess it up cant boot
<mvo> gnomefreak: just press ok
<mvo> gnomefreak: you have a debconf priority of medium?
<mvo> gnomefreak: it should not ask on the default debconf level (high) :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: im not sure about debconf priority
 * gnomefreak goes to look for it
<gnomefreak> mvo: i cant find the file that has priority levels
<bddebian> Boo
<gnomefreak> mvo: looks like im using high from what dpkg-reconfigure says
<gnomefreak> bddebian: morning
<bddebian> Hello gnomefreak
<jercos> BUG RIGHTS!
<jercos> Bugs have the same right to life as any of you!
<jercos> Who do you think you are, killing off these poor glitches?
<jercos> You may have created them, but does that give you the right to destroy them before they have had a chance to see what life truly means?
<jercos> When was the last time you saw a bug live long enough to smile, or crawl?
<jercos> No, the moment they are found someone is at work killing them off!
<jercos> It's so immoral. :(
<yofel> lol
<yofel> now I'm feeling like a grim reaper :P
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> okay?
<jercos> Not okay! didn't you read that?
 * Hobbsee thinks that tonight is just a night of weid discoveries
 * yofel thinks that too...
 * jercos wonders if people will listen if he too uses CTCP ACTION
<danbhfive> how can I report a bug in my wireless?  it has lots of trouble connecting (it connects easily if I 'coax' it) , but dmesg only reports time outs.  Are there other forms of info that I can look at?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager might be helpful
<danbhfive> thanks, ill take a look
<Lademord> Hi. Who should I assign bug 399877 to?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399877 in ubuntu "Unable to mount 80GB iPod with nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399877
<Lademord> I don't suppose there is an 'iPod team'? :)
<pedro_> Lademord: which kind of filesystem is the ipod using?
<pedro_> Lademord: there's a known issue about hfs and ipods
<pedro_> Lademord: and as the error message state, it's useful to have the dmesg there :-)
<kklimonda> bdmurray: "<kklimonda> heh, another reason why the new update notification system need serious tweaking? Was package urgency considered as another factor that change notification delay? is it even possible to use it like that?" - that's my question from -desktop channel.
<kklimonda> bdmurray: recently an update to ubuntuone-client has borked parts of nautilus (for example access to computer:/// and network shares) and apparently we are still getting bug duplicates on LP because for some people update dialog hasn't popped up yet.
<kklimonda> ok, it's not a question to you but to whole channel (I've assumed you are just most likely to know something about it)
<bdmurray> How and where is package urgency defined?  Are these apport-crash duplicates?
<Lademord> pedro_ filesystem? Ehm... it's the default one I guess - the one
<Lademord> how do I check?
<pedro_> Lademord: with the information asked previously ;-)
<Lademord> pedro_ dmesg gives this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/219910/
<pedro_> Lademord: it's a vfat formated one, could you run fsck on it and see if that fixes the issue?
<pedro_> Lademord: btw please add that information to the report
<Lademord> pedro_ eh.. how do I do that?
<Lademord> Added
<kklimonda> bdmurray: most of them were reported manually as apport is disabled in JJ (and KK probably?). urgency is defined in debian changelog and .changes file
<Lademord> pedro_ how do I fsck the iPod?
<pedro_> Lademord: something like: fsck -a -V -t vfat /dev/sdX should do the trick
<pedro_> Lademord: then try to mount it manually and see if it's work or not
<kklimonda> bdmurray: But I don't think it's downloaded in any form by systems during update so there is no (easy) way to use it :/ Ok, no question then (but I still like the idea itself..) :)
<pedro_> Lademord: if it doesn't then you can probably reassign the package to linux
<Lademord> pedro_ I get permission denied when trying without sudo, and when trying with sudo I get "Too many clusters (4884357) for FAT16 filesystem.
<Lademord> "
<bdmurray> kklimonda: well the changelog could be downloaded independently perhaps and that read but the urgency is rarely used aiui
<Lademord> pedro_ ?
<pedro_> Lademord: make sure to use the right device there
<kklimonda> bdmurray: probably because there is no reason to use it most of the time as it's only used by builders and the rest of the infrastructure aiui
<Lademord> well.. dmesg was talking about sdc so I used sdc.
<Lademord> How do I know if that is the right one, then?
<maxb> For Debian, urgency is a hint for how quickly the package should migrate to testing. For Ubuntu, it's a hint for how to prioritize builds - and that's all it's used for afaik
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<yofel> what is somebody supposed to do with bugs that were hugged but the triager didn't update the bugday page to show this?
<pedro_> yofel: update the page with the triager lp id :-)
<yofel> ok, will do that then :)
<pedro_> thanks you ;-)
<bdmurray> dtchen: at one point in time you'd answered question 70042 for me and after upgrading to karmic I only have sound from 2 speakers again
<scifly> Can someone from BugControl have a look at #391326 (from hugday) and change its status to wishlist, please?
<yofel> bug 391326
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391326 in synaptic "Synaptic: should be able to filter packages for different sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391326
<pedro_> scifly: done, thanks for helping ;-)
<scifly> pedro_:  Thank you
<yofel> could somebody set bug 385909 to whishlist plz?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 385909 in synaptic "Icon should be SVG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385909
<hggdh_> yofel: done
<yofel> hggdh_: thx
<scifly> Question: bug 216426 is down with hugday as a bug with patch, its status is Fix Committed though, and the source in Jaunty has been corrected.  Does anything need to be done to this bug for it to be 'hugged'?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 216426 in synaptic "Misspelling isalready" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216426
<Treenaks> Hello, can anyone else reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/399840 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399840 in brasero "Brasero can't find CD drives anymore" [Undecided,New]
<Treenaks> (or am I the only one unable to see CD drives in Brasero or rip CDs using sound-juicer)
<yofel> pedro_: why did you assign bug 372385 to cheese? the dependency comes from gnome-desktop-environment which would be 'meta-gnome2' (also you didn't update the bugday page :P)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 372385 in cheese "gnome desktop depends on cheese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372385
<Treenaks> (s-j uses libbrasero-media)
<pedro_> yofel: thought i've assigned it to meta-gnome2, assigning it back now
<hggdh_> ubot4: 216426 is not an issue on Karmic anymore (the text now says "Another synaptic is running. Trying to bring it to the foreground"
<hggdh_> so one thing that can be done is to look at the code for Jaunty, and check it is fixed there
<yofel> hggdh_: now you also start talking to bots? :P
<hggdh_> yofel: to my shame, yes
<hggdh_> scifly: ^^
<scifly> hggdh_: I checked the source on jaunty and the strin g is correct.
<hggdh_> scifly: please add a comment stating that, and I will close fix released
<hggdh_> (and you get the merit)
<scifly> Thnx
<hggdh_> scifly: done, and thank you
<scifly> Another Question!: What should the status be of bugs that have been made Wishlist?  Should they remain New or do they get to be Confirmed or something else?  I have seen several bugs on the synaptic bugday that are already set to wishlist  some New and some Confirmed, presumably there is nothing I can do to 'hug' them?
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey. duug gnineve
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<yofel> hm, still not even one 'confirmed' bug has been hugged...
<micahg> yofel: I did some new ones last night
<yofel> well, the 'new' and 'incomplete' list is getting greener and greener, just 'confirmed' is still pure white
<micahg> I'd consider this pretty good, it looks like over 100 bugs have been hugged
<micahg> I don't know if it's the hugday or what, but we closed about 200 bugs today in Ubuntu from the open status
<micahg> back under 661k
<micahg> 61k open
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> and that's good?
<micahg> I like when big numbers get passed going down :)
<kakemann> can someone set bug 398304 and bug 399617 to importance wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398304 in audacious "please merge audacious 2.1-1(universe) from debian unstable(main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398304
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399617 in audacious-plugins "Please merge audacious-plugins 2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399617
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-17
<NCommander> Hey all. Anyone around who can reset my bugcontrol membership so it doesn't expire?
<hggdh> NCommander, bdmurray, or ogasawara, I think
<ogasawara> NCommander: I can update it, just a sec
<bdmurray> ogasawara: please don't
<bdmurray> NCommander: as a developer you are a member of the team already so your membership is redundant
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ah, so if his personal membership expires he'll still have membership through the team.  roger that.
<bdmurray> ogasawara: right, he just won't be a "direct" member which is what I'd prefer
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ok cool, I leave it alone then
<NCommander> bdmurray, oh, that's freaking odd. LP really should notify you better in that case
<NCommander> bdmurray, I didn't know that little tidbit, thanks :-)
<bdmurray> NCommander: No problem, thanks for understanding!
<micahg> bdmurray: I wanted to ask you about the needs packaging bugs
<micahg> is this a case where we can confirm our own bugs?
<micahg> why not use the triaged state?
<bdmurray> I'd say confirmed if really doesn't exist and triaged if doesn't exist and has license info + upstream url
<micahg> ok, should the wiki be updated to reflect that?
<micahg> that makes sense
<bdmurray> okay, well if makes sense to someone else sure!
<micahg> also, should the upstream url be to the site or to the tarball?
<bdmurray> site I think is sufficient
<micahg> ok
<micahg> how I do I indent under a bullet?
<micahg> neverminf
<micahg> *nevermind
<kakemann> Hi Guys! If I find a bug that is already reported upstream and link it, with "also affects this project", is it nescessary to anything else with status and importance?
<bdmurray> kakemann: no, the upstreams status and importance will get auto updated
<kakemann> bdmurray: Ok, that was what i thougt, just wanted to make sure. Thanks
<micahg> bdmurray: do we want to request packaging in debian for stuff requested for Ubuntu in case they can do it first?
<bdmurray> micahg: I don't think so due to the tremendous volume of needs-packaging requests that we receive
<micahg> ok
<bcurtiswx> anyone here get empathys sound events to work?
<Laibsch> Why does "ldd /usr/lib/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread" tell me "/usr/bin/ldd: line 117: /usr/lib/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: No such file or directory" when the file is right there?
<Laibsch> I'm trying to investigate why karmic FF3.5 recently started crashing when a tab with a PDF is closed
<bcurtiswx> bug #400485 O:-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400485 in empathy "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> is there another app on KDE instead of synaptic?
<micahg> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hi micahg !
<micahg> can you answer a few questions for the hugday?
<micahg> are you familiar with synaptic?
<thekorn> micahg, don't know, just ask you questions, I'll try my best to answer them
<micahg> is there another app on KDE instead of synaptic?
<thekorn> or maybe someone of the > 100 people in here knows the answer ;)
<micahg> well already asked that 17 minutes ago
<Hellow> Hmm
<micahg> Hi Hellow
<Hellow> I heard they replaced the old KDE package manager with a newer one - but I forgot what it is
<micahg> bug 82959 would be wishlist if there is
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 82959 in synaptic "synaptic tries to run gksu on kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82959
<Hellow> There is a KDE package manager
<Hellow> I know that much
<thekorn> isn't it adept?
<Hellow> Yes. thats it
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so that
<micahg> next Q, does synaptic get its list of filters from apt or internally?
<micahg> bug 91167
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 91167 in synaptic "wish: obsolete / "upgrade only" packages should be hidden" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91167
<micahg> I think this is already done
<micahg> but I don't know enmough about synaptic, I have an obsolete filter
<thekorn> micahg, honestyl, I don't understand which kid of feature the reporter would like to see in synaptic,
<thekorn> but since this bugreport is kind of old, what about aksing him if this obsolete status filter you described above is what he was looking for
<thekorn> micahg, and my opinion about the bugreport about using synaptic on kde: I think it is won't fix or invalid since kde has it's own tools for such tasks
<thekorn> which should do a much better job, per definition
<micahg> well, I would think it's a simple fix to use gksu or kdesu
<micahg> It's not like their asking to drop gtk or something
<moxo> hi! I've installed a PPA for xorg some weeks ago. now my update manager wants to update X11. will my manually installed PPA get lost once I let the update manager update xorg?
<micahg> moxo: regular support in #ubuntu
<micahg> please :)
<micahg> this channel is for bug triagin
<micahg> g
<dholbach> try #ubuntu-x
<moxo> ok
<bcurtiswx> bug #400485
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400485 in empathy "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<bcurtiswx> O:-)
<bdmurray> mvo: can you add my patch to software-properties in bug 399864?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399864 in software-properties "add-apt-repository typ" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399864
<bdmurray> mvo: also where is the bzr branch for that now?
<mvo> bdmurray: sure, doing that now
<mvo> bdmurray: is it not there with lp:software-properties ?
 * mvo checks the setup
<bdmurray> mvo: its not and there is no xvcs bit in the package
<mvo> bdmurray: ups, sorry for that. I fix it now
<bdmurray> mvo: great thanks!
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, I don't own it currently, I asked riddel to give me access
<dtchen> bdmurray: pong, are you still experiencing the "only-stereo-speakers" symptom? (sorry about the lag; i'm travelling internationally ATM)
<bdmurray> dtchen: nope, its working now
<dtchen> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> thanks for asking
<jander991> Hello all.
<jander991> I'm looking for some direction.  I'd like to help with cleaning up the "New / Undecided" bugs.  Doing a quick search, sorted by "Least Recently Changed," displays bug reports from over 2 years ago.  How should I proceed with these bugs? Most are from Fiesty/Edgy and I'm sure they have just been abandoned.
<mrooney> jander991: that is a great thing to do!
<mrooney> there has been discussion of this before, I don't remember exactly, it probably deserves a wiki page if there isn't one
<jander991> mrooney: so there's no set procedure for bugs that have been long-abandoned?
<mrooney> there may be, I just don't know it off-hand, I'd ask bdmurray or perhaps hggdh
<mrooney> there is a stock response I think
<mrooney> jander991:  there are a couple useful things to do though certainly
<mrooney> if there are bugs marked as incomplete without a response, you can Invalidate them
<mrooney> and bugs NOT in incomplete status that haven't been touched for so long, so probably either be marked incomplete or invalid
<jander991> mrooney: Thanks, I've been trying to find a definition of the statuses available to me, and leaning toward invalid.
<mrooney> this is a good resource: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<mrooney> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase more generally
<mrooney> jander991: if the bug is against unsupported distros there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Distro%20has%20reached%20EOL
<mrooney> Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy are unsupported so if they are things you can attempt to reproduce, you can triage them that way
<jander991> mrooney: ok, thanks.  I'll give these a read.  Considering there are over 23,000 bugs marked New/Undecided, I wanna make sure I do right by those 23,000 people who took the time to fill out *something* heh
<mrooney> yeah definitely good :)
<mrooney> cleaning out the least recently touched bugs is definitely a good place to start
<mrooney> just keep in mind you have two very different sets of users: ones that have long been ignored and ones that have been long ignoring triagers asking questions
<jander991> mrooney: Indeed.  I know the bugs I've filed have sometimes "fallen of deaf ears" as it were.  Typically, however, new releases have fixed issues.  But even I've been lax in going and closing my own bugs.
<mrooney> yeah, bugsquad can definitely use more help :)
<jander991> mrooney: Be around a bit? Gonna read those links you provided me, might have a question or two.
<mrooney> yeah certainly
<mrooney> don't be afraid to ask anything!
<mrooney> I think it would be neat to have a metric over time of 1) how long ago was the least-recently updated bug and 2) the average "age" of all bugs and try to get those down
<hggdh> jander991: for bugs long-abandoned: first try to reproduce it on a current version; if it is still there, then update the description as shown in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> jander991: also, add a comment asking if this bug is still an issue, ask about it. There is a stock response at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<hggdh> jander991: and finally: thank you for helping
<jander991> hggdh: Hello.  Thanks for a response.  I've been marking them Incomplete, and attached the EOL message if I can determine the age of the release.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> jander991: hum. Although the released might have reached EOL, the bug might be still existent on a supported release.
<jander991> hggdh: It'd be almost impossibly show to attempt recreating some of these bugs, though.  Especially in software I don't normally use.  Should I leave them as "New / Undecided" or at least mark them Incomplete or Invalid according to the "Responses" policies and attach the message asking the reporter to confirm if it exists in a supported release?
<hggdh> jander991: I would go with "Incomplete/is this still an issue on supported releases" option, then give it some 3 weeks. No response after that, close invalid
<jander991> hddgh: With my default permissions on launchpad, does marking it "Invalid" close it altogether?
<hggdh> jander991: yes, invalid is a final state. Also, I agree that for many packages it may not be possible to test.
<jander991> hddgh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsibreak/+bug/118769  Something like this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 118769 in rsibreak "countdown counter is clipped while drawing rsibreak screen and user is typing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> looking it up
<jander991> Thanks.  I'd like to make sure I'm doing it correctly enough just to get the 'New' marked off these 2+ year old bugs. :)
<hggdh> jander991: yes, perfect. You will get an added bonus if you check is the package still exists on recent releases (you can look at, for example. http://packages.ubuntu.com, or try 'dpkg -l name\*')
<hggdh> BTW the bonus is just theoretical ;-) -- our unbounded gratitude :-)
<jander991> hddgh: Yes, I've been looking through my local apt, since I have all ubuntu repos enabled.  Unfortunately sometimes a version number is missing from launchpad.
<jander991> moving to laptop, sun has come out in Georgia.
<jander99> Well that explains why my name was taken, was already logged in!
<jander99> hggdh: Is there any reason these bugs haven't been tackled before? Just lack of person-power to go through them?
<mrooney> I think so
<mrooney> but also by definition you are looking at old bugs
<mrooney> so inherently they are untackled
<mrooney> if I look at the oldest bugs after you clean up a bunch, I could say the same thing :)
<jander99> I almost hope to spark a discussion on how older bugs could be solidly tackled.  Since there are procedures for new bugs, especially ones easily found in other bug trackers.  I feel as though I'm attempting to force a newer method of triage on older bugs.  I know it'd be easier to just mark them all invalid, and start over with new, more complete bugs, but I know that isn't the answer.
<bcurtiswx> hey everyone, anyone else think this bug #400485 is a fairly important one?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<hggdh> jander99: it is mostly lack of manpower. Almost all of us here are volunteers...
<hggdh> every bug is a bug, and should be tackled. Unfortunately, most triagers tend to look a new, current bugs only
<jander99> hggdh: Understood.  With the economy I...have some time on my hands now...so I'd like to at least contribute in some fashion.  If cleaning up launchpad so a better understanding of the numbers benefits the ones who have more experience in looking through bugs, I'd like to help in the best possible way I can.  I know when I first started looking for a way to help, I just saw numbers, lots and lots of numbers.
<hggdh> upstream gnome, for example, has an approach on *new* bugs on older versions: they only accept bugs for the last two versions. But still, there are many old bugs untouched there...
<hggdh> if you are willing to look at the old bugs, thank you. We need it.
<hggdh> and yes, I *know* about the economy ;-)  am an independent consultant
<bcurtiswx> hggdh and his cali ways :P
<hggdh> uh?
<bcurtiswx> s/cali/consult
<hggdh> ah. Indeed.
<jander99> hggdh: Willing to help if I can pad my resume a bit ;-)  But in all honestly, I hate not feeling useful at the moment, so I need to make myself useful.
<bcurtiswx> jander99: interested in ubuntu bug triage?
<bcurtiswx> its volunteer, but you get rewarded with people like hggdh
<hggdh> jander99: triaging you are being *extremely* useful, and we will thank you again and again
<bcurtiswx> and again and again.....
<hggdh> unfortunately, it will do not much, in the short term, to feed you. But, in the medium/long term, can be added to your resume, like "Member of the Ubuntu Community". By itself pays nothing, but I am very proud of it
<bcurtiswx> please kick me out if my responses are intrusive and annoying.. but hggdh is right.. we are all very proud of what we do with Ubuntu
<jander99> Thanks guys.  I'd just like to make sure I'm doing it correctly rather than incorrectly.  I think for the next few days, I'm only going to see bugs that are 2 years old.  So no doubt they don't come close to Hardy+ at which point I'll need more guidance on how to deal with 'em.
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: no, we do not kick people outta here ;-)
<hggdh> jander99: if in doubt, please do ask for help. Any one of us here (and, in particular, the channel managers) will be happy to help out
<hggdh> BTW, no, I am *not* a channel manager
<bcurtiswx> channel managers?
<hggdh> er, the bugmaisters
<hggdh> Brian, Leann, Pedro, etc
<bcurtiswx> ahh, ok
<hggdh> shoot! s/bugmAisters/bugmEisters/ Not even my German works today :-(
<bcurtiswx> i don't have german skillz :P
<jander99> Well luckily I'm mostly dealing with bugs against what I would consider old versions, so the default "Can you try with the latest Ubuntu release?" message seems fitting, for now.
<jander99> heh I learned sed the other weekend when I attmpted Linux from Scratch in a VM.
<jander99> And by attempted I mean, got the point it was alot of typing and realized I'd learned enough.
<hggdh> and I have a broken German. Married one, with grandparents that decided I not only spoke German, but the dialect of their villages. Unfortunately, they were from 3 different villages, and two rather differetn areas of germany
<hggdh> heh. jander99, it is a good experience
<jander99> hddgh: Yes, it gave me an appreciation of having others build a distro for me. :-D
 * hggdh does not do Linux-from-scratch for quite a long time
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: why doesn't a bugmaster make a script that goes through the bugs on old versions and asks the users to test on newer versions and sets them as incomplete until the reporter responds?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: usually this ends up as an email storm to those subscribed (or for subcribed teams), so it is not well seen. I think nowadays there is a way of updating a bug without spamming, but I am not sure
<jander99> because then I wouldn't have anything to do to learn bug triaging! lol j/k.  that would be a good use of automation.
<jander99> Could the email generated be sent only to the reporter, not to the other subscribers?
<hggdh> well, there is also this aspect. Let's look, at least right now, at old bugs as a training ground
<hggdh> jander99: this is what I am not sure if can be controlled. An email is usually sent to *all* subscribers. I think the new API might allow, but I have not looked at it. Yet.
<jander99> you could file a bug...
 * hggdh obviously has some idle time right now...
<micahg> jander99, also, sometimes the original poster will abandon the bug and someone else will have the same problem still and be subscribe
<hggdh> it is probably already filed. You can search for it...
<micahg> just the reporter isn't always a good solution
<hggdh> micahg: good point
<micahg> direct subscribers maybe
<micahg> but then you get duplicate subscribers as well
<micahg> bdmurray has stated that it's better to triage the bugs coming in than clean up past bugs
<micahg> if I remember correctly
<bcurtiswx> micahg: you are right, because older bugs will eventually get dupes that are fixed as newer bugs.. and theoretically it will help with the older bugs
<hggdh> as a generic rule, yes. But, still, the old bugs need to be looked at. And I appreciate jander99 efforts there
<jander99> micahg: It would be only logical to focus on bugs less than, say 1 year old, since most people do end up upgrading.  But that doesn't mean the cruft in Launchpad will get any smaller.
<hggdh> keep in mind that a new bug will became old in just half a year...
<jander99> Hey look, one of the bugs I've marked today have already been labelled fixed.
<hggdh> and -- given the lack of volunteers for triaging, *then* it is important to zero in new issues
<bcurtiswx> if i haven't said it yet...
<hggdh> say it!
<bcurtiswx> jander99, work on old bugs is SOOO GREAT!!!! so sorry if i make it seem like its not.
<hggdh> jander99: there you go, one less bug in the face of the earth, er, launchpad
<jander99> I'm not saying the old ones don't count. I know they do.  Just...less so than newer ones people are facing right now.  So at least bringing some of these dusty ones up to the surface, others will be able to take action on them and get them appropriately fixed.  Just glad I can help in some capacity.
<micahg> I'm not trying to discourage any efforts, but the hugdays can help clean out old cruft
<micahg> If we can get people to adopt a package or 2 and make sure the new stuff coming in is taken care of fairly quickly, I think we might be better off
<micahg> I'm trying to triage the firefox bugs and I can't keep up by myself
<micahg> I'm can almost keep the number of new bugs from increasing but it's close
<micahg> a lot of times the older issue might already have been fixed upstream or at least reported upstream
<jander99> 3.5 was horrid installing from -proposed
<micahg> that's why we have proposed :)
<jander99> oh, its in -updates and -security
<micahg> hopefully they fixed it for the final install
<micahg> yeah
<hggdh> micahg: I remember discussing hug days for old bugs, and we reached a consensus that they are better used on recent bugs
<micahg> true
<micahg> but older bugs can end up on hte list like they did for synaptic yesterday
<bcurtiswx> with the fact that ubuntu wants to make empathy default.. im thinking of adopting that package
<hggdh> yes indeed, so each hug day helps clean up old cruft
<micahg> exactly
<micahg> and if the rest of the time, we can keep the number of new bugs at bay, we can make a dent
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: if you use it, you can help drive the fixes (and improvements) it needs
<bcurtiswx> and I do
<Laibsch> Hi, is Scott Remnant around?
 * hggdh tried, but could not get used *not* having IRC commands
<micahg> I use Firefox all day, that's why I chose it
<micahg> if everyone can choose something they are comfortable with, I think we can really make a difference
<hggdh> +1
<micahg> the other problem I have is responding to old stuff while keeping up with the new stuff
<yofel> what's the policy on bugs like bug 400573 ? That's not a packaging request but a request to include a package on the live cd
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400573 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]wvdial (1.60.1+nmu2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400573
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-18
<micahg> OT, yofel, I did some confirmed bugs for the bugday so it wasn't all white :)
<hggdh> Laibsch: Scott's nick is keybuk
<Laibsch> thanks
<yofel> micahg: yes, I saw that today :D
<jander99> I've come across a new type of bug I haven't come in contact yet, with these old bugs.  One where its linked to two packages, one with a Fix Released, the other with New status.  Could someone look at bug 51591 and determine whether I just need to set Fix Released for sysvinit?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 51591 in acpid "acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/51591
<bcurtiswx> jander99: looks fixed released to me
<bcurtiswx> ohh
<bcurtiswx> sorry
<bcurtiswx> i gotta read further next time
<jander99> heh
<jander99> It shows in my New search, coming up under sysvinit. I think it might have been mistakenly filed under sysvinit, so "Invalid"?
<hggdh> yofel: this is certainly *not* a needs-packaging
<yofel> hggdh: I removed the tag and changed the description, any specific location I should assign it to?
<jander991> re: bug 120534 report states problem is fixed in a newer version, but Dapper uses the affected package.  How would I label this bug? Confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 120534 in backup-manager "Files in repository not matching name convention will be deleted during clean-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120534
<bcurtiswx> isn't Dapper reaching EOL?
<jander991> Not for server
<jander991> desktop reached it last month.
<bcurtiswx> ah, ok
<jander991> backup-manager is a CLI program, so I figured it could be still be trouble for -server variants.
<hggdh> darn! I *am* trying to leave xchat, but this is getting to be difficult :-(
<hggdh> yofel, I am not sure about what else to do there
<hggdh> well, this is Friday, and I will have to go away before sundown. Sorry, folks. *this* time, *this* time, I must
<jander99> hggdh: Enjoy the weekend.
<hggdh> jander99, I wish I would be able to keep the whole weekend out of Ubuntu ;-)
<micahg> yeah hggdh, I have to head home myself
<hggdh> micahg, yes... Enjoy
<bcurtiswx> hggdh and micahg, enjoy the weekend :D
<micahg> jander991: check the list of programs that will continue to receive updates for dapper
<micahg> thanks bcurtiswx
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, same to you
<bcurtiswx> thanks, i will be here during the weekend.. im just that kinda guy
<hggdh> well... I will try to stay away... but... je me sens un peu faible, so there ;-)
<jander99> micahg: where can I find this list?
<hggdh> go good night, and good Saturday to all
 * bcurtiswx kicks gnome bugzilla
<jander99> you tell 'em!
<bcurtiswx> anyone know here is only bug-control can make private bugs public?.. i think so, but idk
<andresmujica> yeap only bug control
<andresmujica> and the reporter itself if i'm not wrong...
<hggdh> correct
<hggdh> and not all bugs; an apport bug, for example, initially is accessible only by apport (backoffice)
<bcurtiswx> well im talking to the empathy people, how can they keep involved in their LP bugs?
<bcurtiswx> im adopting empathy
<bcurtiswx> well
<bcurtiswx> id like to, idk if theres somethign i have to do to make it official
<andresmujica> hmmm
<andresmujica> upps
<bcurtiswx> upps?
<andresmujica> nevermind...   i don't think an official something is needed. i suppose just triaging empathy bugs is enough..
<bcurtiswx> the "burden" you could say, is that i think ill have to keep track of the telepathy managers too
<andresmujica> also as empathy is targeted as default app for Karmic its bugs would be solved faster...
<andresmujica> yeap.. sure!
<andresmujica> an apport hook exists for empathy, or is too soon for one?
<bcurtiswx> i would love for an apport hook
<bcurtiswx> idk of one existing yet
<andresmujica> talking about it, hggdh do you now if there's a list of apport hooks being developed?
<bcurtiswx> how do i make sure i get "subscribed" to all the empathy reported bugs?
<bcurtiswx> im guessing thats something i should probably do
<andresmujica> empathy source page at launchpad
<andresmujica> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+subscribe
<bcurtiswx> done
<bcurtiswx> <shakes>
<bcurtiswx> :P
<bcurtiswx> i may need to set up a gmail filter for these
<bcurtiswx> ive added a debugging empathy thing in the debugging procedures page
<bcurtiswx> its straight from the live.gnome.org site... but since we are making it default.. i figured it may come in handy
<andresmujica> probably you should subscribe to their mailing lists too...  i'd supposed they're discussing a lot about it
<andresmujica> nice :)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: do you still play with empathy 2.27.4 ?
<jander99> I busted through over 100 old bugs today. /flex
<BUGabundo> hey
<bcurtiswx> good day all
<BUGabundo> hey bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<bcurtiswx> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<bcurtiswx> anyone here think my bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sounds/+bug/400485 is fairly important?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bcurtiswx> i may just be biased so i will shutup if necessary :P
<hggdh> well, if Empathy will be the preferred thingy on 9.10, it probably should be there
 * hggdh is still virtually here
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, ^^
<chrisccoulson> hello hggdh
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh. tas bom
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - did you say you were having issues dragging applets on your panel?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: I did
<chrisccoulson> (a few days ago)
<BUGabundo> and I filed a bug
<chrisccoulson> did you get it sorted?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<BUGabundo> nope
<chrisccoulson> hyperair had a similar thing yesterday i think
<BUGabundo> still sufering from it on a fresh install
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, hi
<BUGabundo> eeheeh
<BUGabundo> slow starday hggdh?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, very, I am quite busy arranjing for a trip tomorrow, on a contract
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> wait a min. you work on sundays?
<hggdh> heh. No, usually nobody really works on Sundays in the US. But I have to travel on Sunday to be there on Monday 0830
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so I guess its far way from home?
<BUGabundo> hope you nail it!
<hggdh> this time, amazingly, it is not -- just about 3/4 hours by car (or ~30 min by plane) -- it is in Austin, TX, and I live in the DFW area (Dallas Forth Worth)
<hggdh> and it is nailed :-)
<BUGabundo> oh good
<BUGabundo> but you know I have very limit knowledge of USA locations
 * BUGabundo like most usa ppl have of the rest of the world :)
<hggdh> oh, no, do you mean we do not know, say, where Portugal is? You are wrong! It is common knowledge that Portugal is a province of Spain, and you speak a very weird dialect of Spanish
 * BUGabundo slaps hggdh so hard, he can see the moon walking way
<BUGabundo> e vou fazer keixinhas aos teus Pais!
<hggdh> heh
<campbell> I am trying to get started helping with bugs, I am still a little confused about launchpad and the procedures of the BugSquad... would someone be willing to help me deal with this random "bug" that was just reported #401148... I think it is invalid
<BUGabundo> hi campbell
<BUGabundo> bug 401148
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401148 in ubuntu-docs "I make video in Jaunty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401148
<BUGabundo> for starters its on the wrong plave
<BUGabundo> *place
<BUGabundo> should be in ubuntu and not on launchpad bts
<BUGabundo> ok that's has already been fixed
<BUGabundo> campbell: if you can, avoid multiple entries! it generates more bug mail, and may offend the bug reporter
<BUGabundo> but from the look of it, give it 24 and mark is as invalid
<campbell> thanks for your help, I will keep my eye on it
<BUGabundo> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh wth is new ajax on LP edge for Status!?!
<BUGabundo> now I can't add a reply with the change :(
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: you can still click on the package to open the oldstyle interface
<Ampelbein> on the edit link of the package that is
<BUGabundo> let me see
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> less UI ?
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: less UI? what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: I mean that this new UI is harder to understand
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: i like it.
<BUGabundo> eheh I bet
<BUGabundo> you help doing it :)
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: ? no... i'm not a lp-developer, not even a canonical employee ;-)
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> since I just saw your reply on #lp
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: well, if it's something i know or at least think i know, i help people... ;-)
<BUGabundo> you and me both
<BUGabundo> :)
<Nicolas> hello
<Nicolas> i have a shutdown problem/bug with ubuntu 9.0.4 32bit
<Nicolas> could someone help me out?
<Nicolas> when i shutdown ubuntu, in the last step, many lines of exceptions appears and the machine stays there and doesn't shutdown
<BUGabundo> hi Nicolas
<BUGabundo> you are in the wrong channel
<BUGabundo> this channel is to help bug triaging
<Nicolas> can u tell me wich is the right one?
<BUGabundo> please go to #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> for jaunty or before
<Nicolas> thanks
<BUGabundo> and #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<BUGabundo> Nicolas: np
<BUGabundo> Nicolas: btw do you get apport fireing on that crash or some files in /var/crash?
<BUGabundo> that seems related to GPU drivers and kernel
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-19
<jander99> so many old bugs.
<dtchen> s/old//
<jander99> Well yes, so many bugs
<yofel> so many new bugs without a package...
<yofel> ~2400 ...
<jander99> I'm trying to work bugs back from 2007.
<jander99> New / Undecided ~23600 yofel :(
<yofel> i know :(
<yofel> anybody an idea what to do with bugs filed against ubuntu that are about including packages on the live-cd ?
<jander99> are the packages *only* used for the livecd?
<yofel> well depends, right now I mean something like bug 400573 which is more a usability issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400573 in wvdial "[include in live-cd] wvdial (1.60.1+nmu2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400573
<BUGabundo> yofel: not sure! you should ask CC
<BUGabundo> or some Main dev
<yofel> you think that's something worth asking in #ubuntu-devel ?
<jander99> At first glance, I wanna say maybe NetworkManager should be worked on to be better, rather than using yet another program to accomplish the same thing. But that's my opinion.
<BUGabundo> for a better answer, yeah
<BUGabundo> jander99: in this case, sure
<BUGabundo> im replying to a more broader case
<BUGabundo> for this case I guess asac opinion would be enough
<jander99> bug 122619 is about a package no longer in the latest release of Ubuntu, but also again a version that's reached EOL.  So how do I tackle this?  The package is still valid in supported versions, but the bug is against an older version.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 122619 in qtorrent "[apport] qtorrent crashed with AttributeError in __stop()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122619
<andresmujica> won't fix explaining the reasons
<jander99> Good enough for me. Thanks
<jander99> hmm. i can't choose Wont Fix.
<yofel> jander99: Won't Fix is for Bug Control only
<jander99> So should I mark incomplete, with the stated reasons?
<andresmujica> write the reason i'll mark it as won't fix
<BUGabundo> jander99: no
<jander99> Okay. Thanks.
<Ampelbein> jander99: i think the report is still valid, looking at the package the code affected has not changed much. and Intrepid is still supported, so why won't fix?
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: like the new ajax status thingies on LP ?
<andresmujica> hmm not really
<BUGabundo> :S
<Ampelbein> (despite the fact that upstream appears dead and there's no further development going on)
<andresmujica> first time i've used i made a mess
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: great thing about bugs: they can always be re-opened
<BUGabundo> :))
<jander99> Ampelbein: That's where I'm struggling to figure out where this little bug belongs.  The report is filed against a still-active version of qtorrent, but from an older Distro.  I don't have a copy of Intrepid to test this on.
<BUGabundo> also there are sooo many more alternatives, with active development
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: yeah right. so you close all bugs older than 2 months because they can be reopened? (you can use launchpadlib for that).... just kidding ;-)
<Ampelbein> jander99: i'd set to incomplete, asking for confirmation and close after ~4 weeks of no answer.
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: /me is ashamed to admit he doesn't even close his own bugs after stuff getting fixed
<jander99> Ampelbein: Done.  I also explained 7.04 is EOL but the package is available in Hardy and Intrepid. If it gets a hit confirming the existence in Hardy or Intrepid we can go from there.
<BUGabundo> but then again, not many ppl open as many bugs as me :)
<Ampelbein> jander99: thanks.
<jander99> Ampelbein, no problem.  I'm tired of seeing so many bugs that may or may not seem meaningless against the raw number of open bugs.  So I'm trying to start with the oldest untouched bugs and get them someplace.
<BUGabundo> jander99: feel free to close any of my opened bugs pre-jaunty
<BUGabundo> and even those.....
<BUGabundo> I'm on karmic so I can't test heh
<BUGabundo> jander99: if you have any questions, ping me, I'm usually around
<jander99> Well at this point I'm going through "New Undecided" sorted by least recently updated.  So I'm dealing with bugs from 2007.
<BUGabundo> YoBoY did a great job a few months ago closing over 200 of my bugs
<BUGabundo> jander99: I've been filing bugs since 2006
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> so you will find bugs from me for sure
<jander99> I'm still just finding it hard to determine whether a bug is truly valid or not.  I'd rather not invalidate a bug if its of some importance and still exists in the latest stable release or an LTS release.  I'd at least like to bring them back to the attention of someone who could make a more definitive choice than I can.
<andresmujica> bugabundo: did you get the multiple volume controls ???
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: yep
<BUGabundo> jander99: just keep in mind most of those are now too old.... users gone, users that can't retest, fixed, etc
<BUGabundo> a few months ago a triagger touch a bug I filed on 6.10...... yeah right! so now what? kill it
 * BUGabundo stolen from @yofel: gn folks [mv /dev/awake /dev/bed]
<MT-> Did I handle this bug right? bug 129702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129702 in human-cursors-theme ""Loading" mouse pointer's hotspot is off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129702
 * micahg is checking...
<micahg> MT-: no, unofrtunately
<MT-> what should I have done better?
<micahg> I believe he was stating that it still exists on the current ubuntu release
<micahg> Your intent was correct
<micahg> if the bug was limited to the EOL release it would have been the correct action
<MT-> oh - i thought that's how he meant it
<micahg> and you were also correct to quote the CoC even though he was aware of it, he was not atbiding by i
<micahg> *abiding by it
<micahg> so, +1 for effort
<MT-> :)
<micahg> I'd mark it confirmed and check upstream for a related bug
 * micahg is not quite sure where upstream is for this
<MT-> I tried to reproduce it myself on 9.04
<micahg> and to save yourself anotehr screaming match
<micahg> oh?
<micahg> and it doesn't happen?
<MT-> no
<MT-> I'm wondering if him using the prereleased version may have screwed up a config though
<micahg> then set back to incomplete and see if the user is running 9.04
<micahg> possibly
 * micahg doesn't know too much about themes
<micahg> possibly video driver related?
<micahg> are you using the fglrx driver?
<MT-> I am on my desktop
<MT-> My laptop is just intel :(
<MT-> micahg: would lspci be helpful perhaps?
<micahg> lshw -C video will tell you
<micahg> his original report showed fglrx
<MT-> neat command :)
<MT-> micahg: what command shows what driver is being used?
<micahg> what do you mean?
<MT-> to see if they actually are using fglrx?
<micahg> in the output of lshw -C video, it shows the driver usually
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f4404f48d
<micahg> line 11 :)
<MT-> oh - mine doesn't have that :P
<micahg> it doesn't have a configuration line?
<MT-> configuration: latency=0
<MT-> that's the line
<micahg> ah, then are you using hte free intel drivers?
<MT-> yup
<micahg> yeah, I think it only displays restricted drivers
<micahg> but I"m not sure
<MT-> oh
<micahg> Is it only a gnome issue?
<micahg> or any flavor of ubuntu with the theme?
 * micahg can test with fglrx
<micahg> how do I enable a theme?
<MT-> you means there's more than just one flavor!? :P - I forget that there's anything other than a cli install sometimes.
 * micahg is running Xubuntu
<MT-> gnome-apearance-properties i believe
 * micahg doesn't have that...
 * MT- has no idea
 * micahg might have a live CD around...
 * MT- uses obconfig :P
 * micahg will try with a LiveCD in Virtualbox
<MT-> actually - all I use anymore is vim .conf/opebbox/rc.xml :P
<MT-> that's what I did - except I installed
<micahg> a VM test might not be valid
<micahg> it has its own video drivers
<MT-> that's what I did first - I did try my desktop with the fglrx driver too
<MT-> micahg: If a bug is confirmed, where do you assign a bug in the mouse?
<jander99> Hi all.  I'm working on resolving an older bug, number 125609, and the issue is with the source package from the maintainer of that package. How do I deal with this case?
<jander99> er, bug 125609
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 125609 in irqbalance "X is required to build irqbalance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125609
<micahg>  MT- what do you mean?
<micahg> jander99: have you seen the reply to that bug?
<MT-> micahg: I was looking at another bug with the mouse pointer and I confirmed it.
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> MT-: I would ask in #ubuntu-x
<jander99> micahg: Yes, I've read it.  I can confirm the bug exists as the reporter has stated.  Should I file a bug upstream and just label it confirmed? The upstream is google code, and I'd rather not file the bug myself.  But its not actually a bug in Ubuntu, just the package itself.
<MT-> ok
<micahg> jander99: are the build dependencies actually required?
<jander99> micahg: Makefile for irqbalance calls gccmakedep (which I don't have on my system). I guess I could fire up my VM and see how to get gccmakedep
<micahg> jander99: you can check on packages.ubuntu.com
<micahg> MT-: was the theme bug that the arrow and the spinner show?
<micahg> jander99: that's in xutils-dev
<micahg> I don't understand why you need to buld xutils-dev to make a package with it
<jander99> micahg: Thanks, packages.ubuntu.com is being terribly slow for me.  So I think its confirmed for Ubuntu, yet its an issue for the maintainer of the package, not for Ubuntu.
<micahg> *build
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> it seems to be broke
<micahg> I had it installed
<micahg> so I checked with dpkg -S executable
<micahg> <executable?
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> you know what I mean
<MT-> micahg: it was that the pointer moves when going from the waiting to normal pointer
<MT-> "As this pointer has a throbber superimposed onto a normal arrow"
<jander99> micahg: Yes, thank you.  I guess I'll mark as confirmed, at least in the way he worded it.  I'm trying to see how far back this particular version goes.  I could direct the reporter to file a bug with the package maintainer. hmm.
<micahg> jander99: I don't know if it is confirmed
<micahg> I'd say hop in #ubuntu-x and ask them
<micahg> MT-: not quite sure what a throbber is
<micahg> it has the spinner on the arrow
<micahg> it doesn't move...
<micahg> at least in the LiveCD
<micahg> again, maybe it's an fglrx issue
 * micahg would probably need gnome to test and that's not happening :)
<MT-> I tested in gnome
<micahg> indeed, but you don't have fglrx
<MT-> I don't test much on this system - it's pretty trimmed down
<MT-> I do on my desktop ;)
<micahg> you can hop in #ubuntu-x and see if anyone has fglrx and gnome
<micahg> is that where you tested?
<MT-> yup
<micahg> 64 bit or 32 but?
<micahg> *bit
<MT-> 32
<micahg> ok
<MT-> it's an old old junker
<micahg> with what version of Ubuntu, Jaunty?
<MT-> ya
<micahg> MT-: actually apport-collect would probably be better
<micahg> we need to confirm he is on Jaunty
<micahg> MT-: have you seen the responses page?
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> just saw your comment on the bug
<MT-> I wonder if this would be the right package for that mouse bug - xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<micahg> bug #?
<MT-> 259060
<MT-> bug 259060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 259060 in human-cursors-theme "left handed cursor does not switch pointer orientation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259060
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> what did ubuntu-x say?
<MT-> nothing yet
<jander99> quiet bunch in there.
<micahg> well, it is the weekend
<jander99> Yeah.
<micahg> and the people in europe are still sleeping
<MT-> weekend is the busiest time for me
<micahg> MT-: I would say it depends if there is already some way for the theme to know if it's right or left handed
<micahg> if that exists and the theme is choosing to display the same thing, it's a wishlist in the theme
<MT-> I tried other themes with the same result
<micahg> otherwise, it would be in the theme and the mouse driver
<MT-> idk if that changes anything
<micahg> MT-: same as?
<micahg> it changes or no?
<MT-> no change
<MT-> i suspect it's not just ubuntu though
<MT-> I don't wanna test either :P
<micahg> ok, I'd say check with ubuntu-x tomorrow to see if that's supported
<MT-> ok
<micahg> no point in making lots of noise in the bugs
<MT-> thanks :)
<micahg> np, feel free to come back with more questions
<MT-> I think bug stuff is done for me tonight - I need to go to work soon. I'm thinking of getting there about 0000 instead of my nromal 0200
<micahg> ah, ok
 * micahg is just starting for the night :)
<jander99> micahg, I downloaded the irqbalance package and the Makefile has gccmakedep in it as well.  I think the Ubuntu package is just a debianized version of the vanilla package.
<MT-> that's why my ssytem was running hot!
<micahg> that's usually how it is jander99
<MT-> I left the vm on
<micahg> ah
<micahg> jander99: can you make it with just xutils-dev installed?
<jander99> I'll try that, stepped outside for a moment.  Built a VM today and snapshotted it with a default Jaunty64 install.
<jander99> Gonna come in handy heh.
<jander99> micahg: Thanks for your help, getting late here so I'll work on this bug tomorrow.  Hopefully I can get some sort of resolution. :)
<micahg> ok
<MT-> @config list plugins.bantracker.bansite
<ubot4> MT-: Error: 'supybot.plugins.bantracker.bansite' is not a valid configuration variable.
<MT-> lol = wrong chan
<MT-> @bugtracker add malone malone https://launchpad.net/malone Malone
<ubot4> MT-: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bananeweizen> I want to close a bug for the first time in launchpad.
<bananeweizen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/86103 is a (meanwhile fixed) Java6 bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 86103 in sun-java6 "azureus-> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [High,Fix released]
<bananeweizen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/181582 is a duplicate, set to no project and with status "new"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 181582 in ubuntu "java application are not working anymore (dup-of: 86103)" [Undecided,New]
<bananeweizen> I would set the duplicate to project java6 and afterwards close it fixed.
<bananeweizen> Is taht right?
<bananeweizen> Well, I now found, that a duplicate cannot be closed, if the original bug is still open for another project.
<bananeweizen> Thanks for not helping. Quite a nice first bug triaging experience... :\
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubot4> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Hobbsee> (particularly applicable on sundays)
<luca__> hi
<luca__> i fixed a bug in Usplash.. it's my first time doing something like this.. where should i post/tell/write the fix ?
<bossekr> hi folks, I would like to track bugs reported over ubuntu and looking for a query to select all ubuntu bugs... any idear ?
<micahg> bossekr: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bossekr> I'm looking for something like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?maint=bossekr%40debian.org
<micahg> luca__: first, a bug haas to be filed
<luca__> where ?
<luca__> My first time..
<micahg> ah usplash pacakge?
<micahg> then follow this procedure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO#Patch%20Testing%20and%20Review
<luca__> well there is a bug in the source of usplash..
<micahg> yes, but a report needs to be filed to track the change
<micahg> luca__: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+filebug
<micahg> hmm, not sure bossekr
<micahg> bossekr: check in #ubuntu-motu to see if they have any tricks
<micahg> don't know if anyone's around though
<bossekr> will launchpad close bugs for ubuntu if there is a Close: statement in previous versions ?
<micahg> previous versions?
<micahg> if the appropriate message is in teh changelog it will close it
<micahg> they can be made in debian too and when we import, it will close the bug
<luca__> well i added my fix to this bug report https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/257181
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 257181 in usplash ".text_background does not palette color correctly" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> luca, that won't work
<luca__> hm ?
<micahg> you can't just add fixes as text
<luca__> why not ?
<micahg> You need to provide a debdiff or at least a patch file: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO#Patch%20Testing%20and%20Review
<luca__> whats a patchfile :P ?
<luca__> gah this looks like work...
<micahg> create a patch file between the original and the revised versions
<luca__> the bug is not that important that i would do this Oo
<micahg> but I think the motus want a debdiff
<micahg> They're very busy...
<luca__> -__- well I will try it
<micahg> it depends how fast you want it to get in really...
<luca__> :P
<micahg> eventually, someone will see what you posted
<micahg> and do the work
<luca__> well it's my first time doing this.. so it looks a little confusing to me..
<micahg> but if they have a debdiff, it might make it into karmic, or you can ask them if it's worth it
<micahg> #ubuntu-motu can help you
<micahg> +1 for effort though :)
<luca__> usplash source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.7.3 (current is 3.8.0)
<luca__> huch ?
<luca__> does this mean i have old sources ?
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> what version did you pull down
<luca__> hm i got my source from ubuntu server..
<micahg> it usually means the package needs to be update
<micahg> updated by the maintainer
<micahg> don't worry about it
<luca__> hm okay
<luca__> buhhh
<luca__> i think i have my debdif now
<luca__> debdiff
<micahg> ok, someone can probably help you with that in #ubuntu-motu
 * micahg is signing off
<bcurtiswx> bananeweizen: triaging isn't necessarily about closing bugs.  its about getting them into a state that the developers can work on it.  There are a lot of intermediate things that can stop a bug in this process.  Things like incomplete information, or finding duplicates.  You best first triage experience should be working with another triager to understand the process.  Hands on is the best way in this case.
 * bcurtiswx glues micahg down
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahah
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: nice definition
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: what did micahg do this time?
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: thanks.. and micahg said they were signing off, so i stopped this from happening
<bcurtiswx> i know its like 4 hours later
<bcurtiswx> but better late then never they say
<BUGabundo> but micahg is not here
<BUGabundo> but give me context
<BUGabundo> I have no idea what you are refering to
<bcurtiswx> (04:25:20 AM) ***micahg is signing off
<bcurtiswx> its like 9am on a sunday... im still not all "there"
<BUGabundo> $ dateSun Jul 19 15:58:36 WEST 2009
<bcurtiswx> almost 4PM
<bcurtiswx> nice
<bcurtiswx> im just starting my Sunday
<LimCore> hello world
<LimCore> so, I have this Ubuntu that doesn't log into X from GDM,  but if you VT1 -> startx works. nothing in dmesg, messages nor Xorg.log nor ~/.xsession-errors.   Someone want to point me what to debug before I reinstall this?
<jjesse> are you running karmic or jaunty?  if karmic i thought i saw some discussion about problems that way
<BUGabundo> hey LimCore. you are on the wrong #
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-bugs is to help bug triage
<BUGabundo> for support please visit #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> or #ubuntu+1 for karmic.
<BUGabundo> thank you
<LimCore> Im not here for support, BUGabundo, you seem to miss the point, please read again
<BUGabundo> LimCore: just did. that doesn't seem appropriated for this channel
<BUGabundo> not that if someone knows, can't help you ! :p
<LimCore> Triaging bugs consists of several things:     * Ensuring that new bugs have all the necessary information.
<BUGabundo> yes true
<bcurtiswx> LimCore: do you have a specific bug # you are working with?
<jander99> Is packages.ubuntu.com still down?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: if you are available, may I PM you?
<BUGabundo> evanrmurphy: that's so naughty of you :)
<BUGabundo> jander99: seems so http://isthisdownforyou.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fpackages.ubuntu.com%2F
<bcurtiswx> nice site
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> found it like 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> very good to remote test a site
<jander99> BUGabundo: Thanks.  Is there another way to check what package a particular file resides in?
<LimCore> jander99: there is apt-file search xxx
<jander99> Will that search for files not installed on my system?
<BUGabundo> jander99: dpkg -S PACAKGE
<BUGabundo> jander99: it will search on your apt DB
<LimCore> jander99: yes it will
<jander99> I'm working on bug 125609 and think I have a solution.  it requires changing the source, how should I proceed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 125609 in irqbalance "X is required to build irqbalance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125609
<micahg> jander99: have you talked to ubuntu-x?
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<jander99> micahg: Hi, no need to.  gccmakedep is the same as gcc -M.  I just changed the Makefile so it used gcc instead of gccmakedep and thus ends the dependency of xutils-dev
<LimCore> bcurtiswx: not yet, because while gathering info to report the bug, I seem to resolve it
<micahg> jander99: process for patches is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU#MOTU Processes
<micahg> that's not right...
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO#Patch%20Testing%20and%20Review
<micahg> that's better
<BUGabundo> LimCore: evev if fixed for you, maybe having that info where some other user with the same prob, can find it, would be kewl, right?
<micahg> jander99: does the programs need xutils though?
<micahg> well, doesn't look like it by the dependencies
<micahg> ...
<jander99> micahg, no, as far as I can tell it only depends on xutils because the Makefile calls a binary in it.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'd say go for it if you can, that wiki page denotes the process
<LimCore> BUGabundo: yeap I will probably report the bug,  ONCE I am done fixing and testing it
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<jander99> What kind of diff does Ubuntu prefer, in terms of a patch?
<BUGabundo> a branch on launchpad jander99
<micahg> or a debdiff, per the wiki
<BUGabundo> micahg: old wiki entrie?
<micahg> not necessarily
<micahg> IDK
<micahg> you can ping ubuntu-motu as it's their entry
<jander99> This is my first time writing a patch. So I feel a little lost.  heh
<micahg> ok, I'd say hop in #ubuntu-motu for help, we just get the bug to Triaged, they take it from there
<jander99> micahg: Ok, thanks.  You guys have been great help since I'm still a newb at this heh
<micahg> no problem, we love people coming in and helping
<bcurtiswx> i code as part of my graduate studies, but ive really never seen a basic code for gnome.  Is there a place I can find one, maybe to get a better understanding of it?
<micahg> basic code?
<bcurtiswx> more like a "hello world" type gnome code
<bcurtiswx> give beginners a taste
<micahg> bcurtiswx: #ubuntu-motu would be the place to ask I think...
<BUGabundo> "micahg1 seems to be unliked too.  He/She got  beaten 1 times. "
<BUGabundo> "pedro_ is a very loving person.  He hugged others 14  times. "
 * BUGabundo yeah BUGabundo is reading #s stats again :)
<BUGabundo> maco wrote the longest lines, averaging 57.0 letters per line.
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-bugs average was 51.0 letters per line.
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo wrote the shortest lines, averaging 31.4 characters per  line.
<BUGabundo> d'oh
<BUGabundo>  BUGabundo spoke a total of 39508 words!
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo's faithful follower, hggd,  didn't speak so much: 38571 words.
<bcurtiswx> lol
<BUGabundo> Channel average was 8.04 words per line.
<BUGabundo> http://ubuntustats.dnsalias.net/ubuntu-bugs.html
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx1
<bcurtiswx> wtf :P
<BUGabundo> "BUGabundo always lets us know what he's doing: 162 actions!"
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: better register that and merge with your nick :)
<bcurtiswx> done
<bcurtiswx> why are some people blue
<BUGabundo> ah?
 * BUGabundo points finger to Gender separation!!! bad andresmujica
 * micahg thinks it's fairly random
<andresmujica> no Gender separation!!  until a few months ago i was pretty sure that lean was a male name.. until i saw a video from her !!!
<BUGabundo> heehhehehehe
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: sent you the avatar link. did you get ir ?
<BUGabundo> *it
<jander99> micahg: I think I've gotten this bug triaged correctly.  Can you take a look and let me know if there's anything else I can do?  bug 125609
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 125609 in irqbalance "X is required to build irqbalance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125609
<andresmujica> yeap.. just regenerated the page.. let's take a look
<micahg> jander99: what do you think the importance should be?
<micahg> !importance
<ubot4> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<jander99> Considering there is a binary available, and this is a very corner case, I'd say low.
<micahg> I agree
<micahg> andresmujica: any way to link google code bugs up top, or does there need to be a project for the package?
<andresmujica> hmm, i believe a project for the package is needed.. not sure...
<micahg> jander99: you should probably subscribe to receive updates and update the bug if upstream gets back to you
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'm going to mark triaged -> Low as jander99 upstreamed it
<jander99> micahg: Thanks. :)
<micahg> np, thank YOU for doing the work
<micahg> were you at this all night?
<jander99> Little bit last night, little bit today.  Maybe 3 hours total? Alot of that just learning proper methods and such.
<micahg> ah, ok
<jander99> Procedures on the wiki are a bit...generic. No one's fault as there is a learning curve to all this.
<micahg> well, you can propose changes to the wiki
<alex-weej> MT-: you are unbelievable.
<jander99> Well unfortunately there aren't really changes to the wiki that need to happen, at least not yet.  Once I get more experience at triage I might see a better way to do things, then make a proposal.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ping MT-
<MT-> micahg: You were looking at bug 129702 with me. Could you please talk to alex-weej. He's obviously not listening to anything I'm trying to tell him.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129702 in dmz-cursor-theme ""Loading" mouse pointer's hotspot is off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129702
<micahg> alex-weej: I'm assuming you're on jaunty
 * MT- will just listen
<alex-weej> micahg: and karmic
 * micahg thought so...
<micahg> MT-: you cannot assume because the bug is reported against an older release that the user is using the older release
<alex-weej> MT-: you could do yourself a favour when "triaging" bugs like this and check the upload date of the latest version of the software
<hggdh> er. *should* not assume
<micahg> alex-weej: is the theme now correctly labeled in the bug?
<MT-> micahg: I did ask though
<micahg> hggdh: right :)
<micahg> alex-weej: MT- is new at this, new triagers sometimes get overzealous in their quests, there's no need for hostility in the responses
<hggdh> alex-weej, I understand you are upset on not really much being done on this bug, but *please* be nice.
<alex-weej> sorry
<hggdh> please keep in mind that most here are volunteers. Being agressive is a most assured way of being left aside
<micahg> alex-weej: both MT- and I tried to reproduce without success, but that might have been because we were trying with the human theme instead of the dmz theme
<alex-weej> i am sick of having to "defend" bugs that have no reason to have expired, that's all
<MT-> micahg: I did try with dmz theme as well, just fyi
<hggdh> micahg, I have to get on the road to Austin, will log in later. Can you please keep on with this>
<hggdh> ?
<alex-weej> it definitely happens with dmz. dmz has a lot of faults, really.
<micahg> you shouldn't have to defend, but you can't expect everyone to have the same results you do when testing
<andresmujica> alex-weej: if possible for you add an screencast showing the symptom with latest release.
<micahg> if we can't reproduce, we generally ping to see if it's still relavent
<micahg> indeed
<alex-weej> micahg: i can when i have installed ubuntu on about 20 machines since and seen it on all of them ;)
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: I still don't see my avatar there  :(
<alex-weej> micahg: the problem here is that even if the hotspot was closer, the drawing is half a pixel too high up in the source svg
<andresmujica> bugabundo: still processing ubuntu channel is a bit big.. also i've added ubuntu+1 ..
<micahg> alex-weej: I reset the bug to new, please post which Ubuntu version and a screenshot so that we know what to look for
<BUGabundo> great
<alex-weej> aaaaargh
<alex-weej> micahg: please,
 * BUGabundo points to apport-collect BUGID
<alex-weej> just go to firefox, click a link, watch the cursor jump left-right
 * micahg is running xubuntu, can someone with gnome try
<BUGabundo> mine doesn't jump... but the text beneeth it does !:(
<alex-weej> BUGabundo: !?
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: bug please
<micahg> bug 129702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129702 in dmz-cursor-theme ""Loading" mouse pointer's hotspot is off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129702
<MT-> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmz-cursor-theme/+bug/129702
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmz-cursor-theme/+bug/129702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129702 in dmz-cursor-theme ""Loading" mouse pointer's hotspot is off" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> calm down guys! one is enough ! :p
<alex-weej> 3 different URLs
<alex-weej> hehe
<MT-> :P
<andresmujica> bugabundo: found the error... you were listed twice...
<BUGabundo> oops
<alex-weej> luckily there aren't many apps that make use of "left_ptr_watch"
<alex-weej> but as a web page is loading in firefox
<alex-weej> you get it
<alex-weej> then when it stops loading, it goes back to left_ptr
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: is this gutsy only?
<BUGabundo> I'm on karmic
<alex-weej> karmic
<alex-weej> and jaunty
<alex-weej> and intrepid and hardy and gutsy
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> should add that to the OP desc
<alex-weej> why?
<alex-weej> the package version is the same
<alex-weej> in all versions
<BUGabundo> also don't confirm your own bugs!
<micahg> indeed, stuck at 0.4.1
<alex-weej> BUGabundo: i am well within my rights to confirm it if i have tested it on a range of machines
<micahg> alex-weej: a more descriptive description would be better, rather than don't touch, I'm updating with pacakge version
<BUGabundo> tricky , but I conced on that
<micahg> I don't agree
<BUGabundo> I cant test this
<micahg> it could be human error
<micahg> in general
<alex-weej> i could be moving the mouse right and left
<alex-weej> yeah
<alex-weej> i suppose
<alex-weej> :P
<bcurtiswx> alex-weej: it doesn't matter how many machines you have tested on.  you don't want to comfirm your own bugs
<bcurtiswx> s/comfirm/confirm
<alex-weej> i'll stop confirming my own bugs when people stop resetting them to Incomplete on a whim
<alex-weej> :P
<MT-> Incomoplete is not a closed status. It's used when more information is needed.
<alex-weej> MT-: this is one of the better bug reports that hasn't been closed and re-opened every 6 months
<alex-weej> it's just an in-built reaction now to put it "back" to confirmed
<bcurtiswx> alex-weej: incomplete means the triager feels theres more information needed...
<alex-weej> basically i just don't see how ubuntu is going to get that level of polish if minor bugs like these which are starved of development time just "vanish" and wait to be re-reported
<alex-weej> the whole ethos of people assuming old bug reports are invalid is wrong
<alex-weej> granted, on this one, it seems people are having difficulty reproducing
<alex-weej> i will update the description when micahg is finished
<micahg> alex-weej: I don't think thats' the assumption necessarily
<micahg> but usually, time fixes these things
<micahg> I updated it already
<andresmujica> alex-weej: try uploading a screencast to watch the bug in action
<alex-weej> it's over the top, i can describe how to do it
<alex-weej> andresmujica: will you try it? i will explain exactly now
<andresmujica> go on
<alex-weej> and if i can articulate it properly, i will post the same instructions
<alex-weej> andresmujica: launch firefox, load any web page
 * BUGabundo listens in
 * yofel too
<alex-weej> click a link on said web page, move the mouse pointer away from the link so that the pointer changes from the "hand" to the "pointer with a rotating circle thing"
 * simon-o too
 * bcurtiswx three
<alex-weej> then wait till the next page stops loading
<alex-weej> and watch the actual arrow part of the cursor move
<alex-weej> more than 1 pixel
<alex-weej> actually, exactly 1 pixel i think :)
<alex-weej> and about half a pixel down
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> let me test
 * MT- tries again
<BUGabundo> can't reproduce
 * MT- fails
<BUGabundo> or I'm doing it wrong
 * bcurtiswx can't reproduce
 * andresmujica kills firefox again to test it...
 * alex-weej is in awe
<alex-weej> ok, video time
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> sorry alex-weej
<simon-o> I don't see this on firefox 3.5
<yofel> neither do I
<BUGabundo> I'm - and im sure everyone else-  is not trying to say you are wrong
<BUGabundo> we just can't see it
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090718 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090718185927
<alex-weej> t's not the browser...
<MT-> I believe he said it happens in firefox and epiphany
<BUGabundo> I never saw the "rotating thing"
<alex-weej> what mouse pointer did you have as the next page was loading?
<simon-o> the arrow one
<alex-weej> just a plain arrow?
<simon-o> without rotating
<alex-weej> go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<alex-weej> click the launchpad icon in the top left
<alex-weej> and move the mouse immediately underneath it
<andresmujica> the rotating thing is shown when the other page is downloading ...
<simon-o> maybe my connection is too fast
 * MT- still does not see reproduction
<MT-> I have just enough lag time
<micahg> andresmujica: can you confirm then?
<andresmujica> nop, no confirmation.
<micahg> alex-weej: if you'd like to upstream to debian or whoever is the original source, I'd be happy to mark triaged and we can forget about it
<alex-weej> already done
<alex-weej> it was fine
<alex-weej> i brought it up directly with Jimmac
<alex-weej> he admitted it was there, and did nothing about it
<alex-weej> probably fixed it in SuSE
<micahg> ok, but we need a link to an upstream bug to change the status in LP
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: can't see it either on LP page
<alex-weej> what screencast software should i use?
<andresmujica> gtkrecordmydesktop
<alex-weej> istanbul doesn't seem to capture properly
<BUGabundo> vlc ?
<MT-> adobe! :P
 * BUGabundo slaps MT-
<MT-> sorry, had to todd out humor
<alex-weej> andresmujica: package?
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: vlc !
<BUGabundo> its shorter to type :)
<andresmujica> alex-weej:  sudo apt-get install gtkrecordmydesktop
<micahg> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<andresmujica> just paste it :p
<ubot4> micahg: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.2-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 564 kB
<andresmujica> auch
<andresmujica> -
<alex-weej> hyphen :P
<andresmujica> missing -
<BUGabundo> see andresmujica ... smaller is better
 * BUGabundo at least in this case....
<lajjr> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordMyDesktop
<alex-weej> got it!
<alex-weej> can't wait for you guys to see this
<alex-weej> and then go "ah yes, mine does that too!" :P
<MT-> us either
<alex-weej> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29257745/out.ogv
<MT-> I do see what he's referring to in that image - that's not dmz, that's human - isn't it?
<simon-o> isn't that just the circle thing when it vanishes? I don't see a movement
<MT-> s/image/vid/
 * micahg also can't see anything
<alex-weej> proper lol
<alex-weej> i am gonna have to break this down further
<alex-weej> let's see if i can take 2 screenshots in rapid succession
<MT-> look at the left side of the cursor
<MT-> mouse*
<micahg> ah, are you saying after the page stops loading the cursor jumps?
<andresmujica> err...
<MT-> micahg: ya
 * micahg sees that in the vid
 * MT- still does not see it with that icon on his system though
<MT-> Obviously not bumping mouse either
<BUGabundo> I see the vid. but I don't have the circle on my cursor
<micahg> BUGabundo: that was changed in FF3.5
<BUGabundo> ahh
<micahg> yeah, I can see it
<lajjr> I get the animated circle counting like a clock. with little lines..animated working one..
<micahg> in epiphany, it jumps a pixel or 2
<MT-> micahg: so we do finally have enough for you to confirm it?
<micahg> I don't think it's gnome specific though
<micahg> anyone know how I can tell what theme I'm using in  Xubuntu?
<micahg> I'm using the Crystal SVG icon set
<micahg> I think it might be an X bug...
<lajjr> Mine doesn't move the overlay of the animation disappears is all...
<alex-weej> cursor is independent of icon set afaik
<micahg> so then it probably is an X bug
<micahg> let's go talk to ubuntu-x
<alex-weej> lajjr: what icon theme?
<alex-weej> human is fine
<alex-weej> dmz is not
<alex-weej> we ship dmz as default since gutsy btw
<lajjr> mine human..
<micahg> human was default on my liveCD
<alex-weej> that's why then
<MT-> fyi - on my laptop - I use the standard X icons - nothing special like dmz or human... no jump
<alex-weej> micahg: what liveCD?
<alex-weej> i can't even GET a human cursor theme on Jaunty here
<micahg> Jaunty and64
<alex-weej> same here
<micahg> amd64\
<alex-weej> when you change to DMZ theme
<alex-weej> does it look any different?
 * micahg would have to reload the liveCD
<alex-weej> you are running Ubuntu?
<alex-weej> i don't even have a /usr/share/icons/Human/cursor.theme
<BUGabundo> $ ls /usr/share/icons/Human/
<BUGabundo> total 40K
<alex-weej> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2009-07-06 15:24 /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme -> /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursor.theme
<alex-weej> Human is the icon set there
<alex-weej> not a cursor theme
<micahg> my mistake
<micahg> ubuntu-x seems to be away for the weekend
<micahg> I'll ping them tomorrow
<micahg> i'll confirm it, because I see the cursor move, but I think the bug is not in the theme
<micahg> cursor theme is just a set of icons, right?
<andresmujica> maybe it's a missing icon between the themes...
<micahg> I confirmed the bug
<MT-> ok... I'm getting irritated... :P
<micahg> and I'll follow up with ubuntu-x later this week
<micahg> why MT-?
<MT-> can we figure out what package this is in?
<MT-> now that it's confirmed, I wanna fix it
<micahg> MT-: fixing isn't the task of this channel...
<MT-> first I wanna figure out what package it's in so I can try to reproduce it on another system - then I want to fix it
<MT-> micahg: I'll take it elsewhere :)
<micahg> triagers get it into the hands of the developers to fix
<micahg> well
<micahg> your time might be better spent elsewhere until ubuntu-x tells us where the bug belongs
<micahg> I sugeest subscribing to the bug
<MT-> I'm in the artwork team
<micahg> and you'll see the update when/if I change the package
<micahg> that's great
<micahg> we need more artwork people
<micahg> but it might not be an artwork problem
<micahg> as I'm trying to state :)
<MT-> That's where I got it from - and since I commented, I'll keep the updates going
<micahg> good
<MT-> offtopic - but this is why I'm in that team - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-countdown
<micahg> but I'm sure that there are other bugs in those pacakges that need a hgu
<micahg> hug
<MT-> speaking of which
 * MT- hugs alex-weej
 * alex-weej hogs MT-
<MT-> I am too much of a hog for just a hug
<alex-weej> you can grab the DMZ theme from svn: https://forgesvn1.novell.com/svn/opensuse-art/trunk/cursors
<andresmujica> :)
<MT-> and that made me laugh for the second time today
<alex-weej> not 100% sure that is actually the latest, i doubt novell still use svn
<MT-> alex-weej: it happens in white and black?
<alex-weej> for some reason i can't activate DMZ-Black
<alex-weej> some bug in gnome metathemes i guess
<alex-weej> so not sure
<bcurtiswx> hey all, i have a bug that upstream went to fixed.. should i let bug watch updater to change LP status, or should I change it myself?
<bcurtiswx> actually nvm
<bcurtiswx> bug that is fixed upstream.. fix committed? or fix released?
<andresmujica> supposedly LP should update, but sometimes it doesn't work at all.
<andresmujica> also for desktop bugs -if i'm not wrong- commited is when upstream commits the fix... it seems to vary according to the area...
<bcurtiswx> ok, thanks andres :D
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: always commited until a package has been built
<BUGabundo> on a tottally unrelated storie
<BUGabundo> I just noticed the circle thingy on my mouse
<BUGabundo> while reading emails on kmail
<BUGabundo> I don't notice any side way movement on it
<MT-> lol
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: ^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> but then again this is not the same test case :)
<BUGabundo> I'm not clickin on anything
<BUGabundo> but now I notice the darn circle
<BUGabundo> so thanks you alex-weej :\\
<andresmujica> i've seen that "side way" movement.. but didn't pay attention to it up today.. lol
<BUGabundo> ahahahaaha
<BUGabundo> so alex-weej *was* right?
<BUGabundo> (07:57:01 PM) alex-weej: can't wait for you guys to see this
<BUGabundo> (07:57:06 PM) alex-weej: and then go "ah yes, mine does that too!" :P
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> need to move to the actic
<MT-> it just took an army to find it :P
<BUGabundo> I  did _not_ find it yet
<MT-> see it*
<MT-> after all the crap I'm doing to test stuff on my own system - I think it's time to reinstall :P
<MT-> in a week or so :)
<andresmujica> bug 400946
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400946 in linux "[karmic] loadavg is 0.00 0.00 0.00 all time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400946
<andresmujica> anyone of you are affected by this one?
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have a problem with cryptestup. On ubuntu 8.04 i can mount it using 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypti'. On ubuntu 9.04 this gives: Command failed: cannot acces device. Is this a known issue?
<BUGabundo> back
<jander99> Need guidance again. :)  bug 154443, at what point is a bug considered so out of date, and how should it be handled in a case like this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 154443 in restricted-manager "Boot splash screen is garbled at shutdown in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154443
<micahg> jander99: ping the user and see if it's an issue with Jaunty CD
<micahg> jander99: the goal I think is to fix bugs, but also not make hte reporter feel unimportant
<jander99> micahg: Easy enough.  Keep the status the same or will a change be needed there as well?
<micahg> incomplete
<micahg> until you get a response
<micahg> !status > jander99
<ubot4> jander99, please see my private message
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have a problem with cryptestup. On ubuntu 8.04 i can mount it using 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypti'. On ubuntu 9.04 this gives: Command failed: cannot acces device. I could file a bugreport on this, but it would simply be: it does not work. Not very helpful. Is there a way to get cryptsetup to give a more verbose output?
<jander99> (05:43:03 PM) ubot4: Factoid 'status' not found
<micahg> ha
<micahg> ok
<micahg> jander99: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status <--  keep it bookmarked....
<jander99> micahg: I'll keep it next to the Responses bookmark.  Thanks.
<micahg> np, keep asking questions :)
<micahg> Trijntje: I don't know too much about that program
<jander99> I'm sure I'll have plenty until I get my feet properly wet in the way things go.
<micahg> Trijntje: you can try to find out in support
<micahg> #ubuntu
<micahg> or open the bug and ask how to provide more info
<micahg> It's Sunday and most people are here, but not here
<Trijntje> micahg: I tried support, but they didn't know. So i thought i'd ask in #bug to see if it is a known issue
<micahg> ah, idk
<micahg> let's see if someone else can jump in here
<Trijntje> yes, or maybe ill try again later this week.
<andresmujica> trijntje: does that program need a special lvm crypto module ?  i'm aware of a bug related to it...
<Trijntje> anderesmujica: i'm not sure, but lsmod shows dm-crypt is loaded
<Trijntje> andresmujica:I'm rather new to all this, so i don't understand all suggestions
 * jander99 thinks someone should go push the power button on packages.ubuntu.com 
 * BUGabundo kicks jander99 arse to make him jump to england
<jander99> haha. Quite a jump across the Atlantic.
 * BUGabundo kicks jander99 *harder*
<jander99> another question.  What do I do if a bug is reported against an LTS that still has support, but the package in question is not available in newer releases?
<andresmujica> jander99:  similar case to yesterday's one... desktop support for LTS has ended (unless is 8.04) and it's mainly security support... it must be a big problem to get solved.. generally you should test against the latest version available... maybe ping the latest uploader if the package has a newer version solving the issue that can go via backports...
<andresmujica> had to tell to be honest.    forwarding the bug upstream could help also.  but probably is false to expect getting a fix on something that is not even in newer versions.
<jander99> andresmujica: Thanks. In this particular case, the package does not even exist in Jaunty.  Can't tell when the package was dropped, since packages.ubuntu.com is still down.
<micahg> jander99: rmadison or use launchpad.net/ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-19
<micahg> trinikrono: not everything that affects a release will be SRUd
<trinikrono> but i can nominate it anyways?
<trinikrono> if i believe that it should be
<micahg> trinikrono: yes
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> thanks!
<trinikrono> hey are you guys going to update the 5-a-day wikipage also?
<yofel> trinikrono: what part of it needs updating?
<trinikrono> aha yofel, the bugs missed from previous hugdays
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day#Not%20a%20developer? the last bullet
<trinikrono> not sure which one should be updated
<yofel> let me read the page again haven't read it in ages ^^
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> the link or change the link
<yofel> urgh, that's one out of date page..
<yofel> I don't really get what the numbers on that page want to tell me o.O
<trinikrono> yess
<trinikrono> i tend to find wikipages
<trinikrono> i think its a skill
<yofel> sure is, I'm in the bugsquad over a year now and know most wiki pages, not that one though..
<yofel> oh, that's one of the qateam wiki pages, maybe we should really switch that link to our bugday page
<trinikrono> the one with all the old hugdays?
<trinikrono> thats a nice wikipage
<trinikrono> before the qa team used to set the packages that the hugdays would focus on?
<yofel> no idea, "last edited 2008-08-06 " I wasn't there yet back then ^^
<trinikrono> its this page you talking about yofel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning?
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<trinikrono> thats shows the previous hug days?
<yofel> yes
<trinikrono> yofel: are you in charge of the 5-a-day?
<nigelb> trinikrono: just fyi, the community is responsible for it.  Anyone can hold one :)
<yofel> trinikrono: nope, and when it comes to the wiki page, anyone can edit it ;)
<trinikrono> yofel: its just i was not sure if too go ahead and put the link, thats why i was wondering if someone was responsible for it
<yofel> well, bdmurray was the last person to edit the page, but if you're not sure you can always send a mail to the mailing list first
<puff> Hi there... so, I'm experiencing a problem with ipw2200 on an IBM thinkpad t43p. I researched this a ways back and it looks like it's related to bug #352150. The conclusion seemed to be, "fixed in the newer versions of ubuntu", but I just reinstalled to lucid lynx and it's *definitely* still here.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 352150 in linux (Ubuntu) "ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting // randomly disconnecting (affects: 24) (dups: 6) (heat: 214)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352150
<micahg> puff: file a new bug and reference that bug number
<puff> micahg: This page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs) says to use ubuntu-bug PID or ubuntu-bug packagename.  ubuntu-bug says that PID doesn't belong to any program.  What package should I file it against?
<micahg> puff: ubuntu-bug linux
<puff> Cool.
<puff> Can I associate the ubuntu-bug-created bug with my launchpad account?
<micahg> puff: ubuntu-bug will open your browser where you can log into launchpad]
<puff> Hm, it lists the 352150 bug and wants to know if that's the bug I'm trying to report. It lists 352150 as triaged.
<micahg> puff: no, since you say it's not fixed, file a new one and mention that one
<puff> I'm trying to think of anything else I can add to shed more light on it... any suggestions?
<puff> Hm, the launchpad page suggests checking this page for tips on what to put in the report, but the page isn't there:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies#DIY%20Debugging%20Hints
<puff> micahg: Submitted, Thanks for the help.
<puff> Argh, timeout error from launchpad??
<micahg> puff: ugh, unfortunately, that might mean you have to submit again
<puff> Sigh... I just wrote a page of comments, dangit.
<puff> Oh well.
<micahg> puff: it's been a chronic issue as of late, hopefully it'll be fixed in the coming weeks, there's a bug open for it
<puff> :-).
<micahg> bug 553946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553946 in malone "JavaScript breaks ability to recover +filebug form data (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 36)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553946
<puff> Went through this time.  Thanks.
<puff> This stuff is crazy-making.
<puff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607064 in linux (Ubuntu) "ipw2200 constantly disconnects, /var/log/syslog says ipw200: Firmware error detected. Restarting. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> puff: the kernel team likes new bugs for each person, if it's a dupe, it will be marked as such by them
<hggdh> <yawn/>
 * nigelb pours cold water on hggdh 
 * hggdh jumps out of his chair and swears
<kermiac> vish: one of my students is busy & won't be available for 3 -4 weeks. I'm happy to wait for him unless you want/need me to take another student & place him back in the queue
<jpds> kermiac: wut?
<kermiac> hi jpds, I was just leaving a message for vish re bugsquad mentors
<jpds> Oh.
<kermiac> :)
<jpds> kermiac: I missed the "vi.sh:" part so it looked a little random, sorry.
<kermiac> no probs jpds, I can see how that comment can seem very random without a little context hehe
<vish> kermiac: hey , its great you've heard back from you student , what about the other one?
<vish> your*
<kermiac> vish: I haven't heard anything from the other student yet, but I only emailed them a couple of days ago
<kermiac> also, howdy vish :)
 * vish tips hat and says howdy to kermiac ;)
<vish> kermiac: ok , cool , hmm , one month.. seems a long wait.. though  your time slot is the most wanted one and there are a couple of students waiting..  they had applied recently..
<kermiac> vish: I would be happy to place him back in the queue & be assigned another one whilst he is busy. he explained that he is moving interstate & jobhunting, etc atm but he is very interested in triaging once his life settles down again
<vish> kermiac: awesome! yeah , so I'll assign another student and lets see if he can be mentored within the month :D  or if you end up having 3 students  , we can switch mentors one later
<vish> mentors for* one
<vish> kermiac: which student was it?
<kermiac> vish: David Ly-Gagnon
<vish> kermiac: neat , thanks!
 * vish brb , reboot...
<kermiac> vish: I was thinking I would just reply & say thanks for contacting me blah, blah. please feel free to contact me when you are ready to start triaging
<vish> kermiac: sure ,that would work too , I was about to deactivate him from the team..
<vish> kermiac: lets do that... just send him a mail..
<kermiac> vish: maybe you deactivate him & then I get him to send a mail to the bugsquad ml when he's ready?
<kermiac> oops, lag
<vish> kermiac: hmm , yeah. either way works..  which shall we do?
<vish> kermiac: lets deactivate , and you mail him asking to re-apply when ready and send the mail to BSquad ML
<vish> kermiac: I'll send the same message while de-activating too.
<kermiac> vish: If my timeslot is very popular maybe we should deactivate him.... yup, that sounds good mate
<vish> kermiac: neat! , will be doing that...
<vish> reboot first :D
<kermiac> ok :)
<kermiac> wb vish
<vish> \o/
<kermiac> vish: Does this reply seem ok? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y7rR69QY
<kermiac> vish: I was struggling with the wording - I don't want to put him off joining the program
 * vish reads
<vish> kermiac: this sound good to you? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JvmHzTHP
 * kermiac reads
<kermiac> vish: yep. that looks better thanks mate
<vish> np..
<kermiac> I was struggling :)
<kermiac> vish: ok, email sent. I've got to go grab some dinner. Please assign me another student when you've got time & I will make contact with them. Hopefully I'll have more luck hehe.
<pedro_> vish, do you know if 'tre' is working with anybody ? (mentoring program)
<pedro_> vish, hggdh is looking for a student ;-)
<pedro_> vish, btw kangaroo lp id doesn't work, shall we go ahead and remove him from the list ?
<vish> pedro_: kangrooo , 3 "ooo"
 * pedro_ editing
<pedro_> vish, he matches hggdh times as well ;-)
<pedro_> vish, updated
<vish> pedro_: oh , actually had assigned him to sbeattie ... np with switching ;)
<pedro_> vish, well if he's already assigned and working, there's no need to do the switching :-P
<pedro_> sbeattie, did kangarooo contacted you already?
<sbeattie> pedro_: no, not yet.
<pedro_> ok, i'll ping him to know what's going on
<sbeattie> pedro_: please feel free to pass him to hggdh
<vish> hmm , i thought the mentor made first contact?
<pedro_> sbeattie, ok
<pedro_> hggdh, we are going to assign all the remaining students to you ;-)
<vish> pedro_: wanted to ask.. the "how to become a mentor" mentions , "Send Monthly updates on the students' progress to the bugsquad-mentorship mailing list "
<vish> but there is no such mailing list... or is that BC list
<vish> pedro_: oh , and stlsaint is waiting for ddecator
<pedro_> vish, yeah that needs to be updated
<pedro_> vish, better to send those updates to the BugSquad ML to those updates are available to everybody
<vish> pedro_: ok , will do the change to BC list
<pedro_> thanks vish
<vish> oh..
<vish> pedro_: but a mention in BC list will make it easier for others to +1 the approval to BC
<vish> not sure if BugSquad helps though it is available to all
<pedro_> vish, well the candidate mention in their application that the mentor encourage him to join the BC team that's enough to be approved no need for a review
<pedro_> since he has been closely follow up/reviewed  by the mentor
<vish> cool!
<pedro_> s/well/well if
<pedro_> ;-)
<vish> :)
<pedro_> but yeah would be better BC than BS
<pedro_> since most of the mentors are part of that team anyways
<vish> yeah..
<vish> pedro_: oh , and tre is assigned to kamusin
<pedro_> ok cool!
 * pedro_ updating the wiki
<nigelb> sbeattie: we were wonder if you folks would help with lernid.  the current config file is on jono's server
<nigelb> pleia2 is in the processing of moving to canonical owned server with access to a few people
<nigelb> would you be intersted in an sru in that case?
<nigelb> i.e. does it qualify for one when the reasons are purely infrastructure-related.
<sbeattie> nigelb: well, if moving to a different server breaks the tool but is going to happen, then probably the SRU team would accept.
<sbeattie> ...would accept it.
<sbeattie> You might ping someone actually on the ubuntu-sru team for sure.
<nigelb> sbeattie: hm, ok.  I just wanted a take from somone from qa :)
<vish> pedro_: hmm , which ML did we decide the updates had to be sent?
<pedro_> vish, such of bad memory! :-P
<pedro_> vish, to the BC one ;-)
<vish> pedro_: ok.. thanks /me was confused which we decided on :D
<pedro_> no problem :-)
<vish> pedro_: oh , and we switch kangrooo to hggdh ?
<vish> sbeattie: heard back from holstein ?
<sbeattie> vish: I have not.
<sbeattie> vish: nor I have I contacted him yet.
<vish> sbeattie: oh.. then maybe we can switch him as well to hggdh ?  fine with you?
<pedro_> vish, yeah let's switch kangarooo
<pedro_> vish, i'm sending the emails right now
<vish> pedro_: we still havent had an update from greg-g or maco :s , the students waiting are from their time slot ..
<thekorn> argh, damn, I promised to send my report, but did not do it, shame on me
<pedro_> :-(
<pedro_> vish, there's only 1 student left though
<vish> pedro_: odd... i see 5 in the queue..
<vish> I'm updating the wiki as we speak
<pedro_> vish, reload it , because i've updated it a few minutes ago
<pedro_> vish, some of those listed there were already assigned
<vish> pedro_: yeah , there are 4 others.. on lp waiting..
<sbeattie> vish: yes, I'm okay with switching holstein to hggdh.
<vish> sbeattie: neat thanks! will do that and assign the new ones when they come , there is no one waiting in that time slot now :)
<pedro_> vish, can i pass my students to hggdh too?
<pedro_> vish, in fact we should reassign all the students to him ;-)
<vish> pedro_: if hggdh wants to take on 3 :D
<vish> yeah ,!
<pedro_> hello sense
<sense> hello pedro_!
<sense> good morning everyone
<hggdh> yo sense, not qense anymore?
<vish> hggdh: he lost all Q's ;p
 * vish hides from qense ;)
 * hggdh considers 2 students good enough...
<sense> hggdh: Indeed, no. I wanted to have a nick 'derived' from my real name.
<sense> vish: I still highlight qense, don't you think you can hide!
<pedro_> hahaha
<vish> that makes sense ;p
<vish> hehe...
<hggdh> :-)
<sense> hggdh: That's the downside: I'm aware of everything that does and doesn't make sense on Freenode now.
<hggdh> sense: heh
<hggdh> nonsense also works?
<sense> no
<pedro_> lol
<hggdh> non-sense
 * hggdh keeps trying to find ways to bother sense
<sense> hggdh: Congratulations, that does work!
<hggdh> LOL
<holstein> sbeattie: ping
<sbeattie> holstein: what's up?
<sbeattie> holstein: I think hggdh is going to take over mentoring you.
<holstein> sbeattie: hey
<holstein> yeah, i just saw you and vish talking about me
<holstein> and i wasnt sure if i was suppose to have gotten a message
<holstein> but i didnt want to miss an opportunity :)
<hggdh> holstein: I was going to send you an email -- but will not anymore, since you are here ;-)
<holstein> OK
<hggdh> holstein: pretty much the same deal you should have had with sbeattie: when I am online, you can ask quesions to me, or email me
<hggdh> holstein: if I am offline, anyone here can answer your questions/doubts
<holstein> hggdh: OIC
<holstein> i was confused for a minute
<hggdh> then you are better off than I am, I am usually confused
<hggdh> :-)
<holstein> hehe
<njin> bug 363454 , can someone confirm me that this is a kernel related issue, so in that case i try to convice him to make a little installation ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 363454 in ubuntu "Microphone not working on Acer 2930 (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363454
<charlie-tca> njin: the reporter has refused to supply the requested logs already. You can invalid the bug until the logs are attached by him
<charlie-tca> He states in comment #6 that it is up to the devs to fix this. Without the logs, the devs can't actually fix this
<njin> Ok, i invalid the bug clearing to him because they are needed
<charlie-tca> We can't confirm the issue is kernel without the logs
<vish> njin: also , the OP has unsubscribed from the bug.. :s
<njin> vish: how sad !
<njin> Ok go on with another bug...
<drew212> lol, i love it when people say its up to the devs to fix this, when the devs are usually the ones helping you with debugging!
<njin> bug 605864 , can someone help me, looking the syslog attched is clear that is in virtual anvironement, but in this case what i have to do ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605864 in ubuntu "[RTL8187SE] The wifi downstream and upstream goes to 0 every couple of seconds (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605864
<om26er> njin, move it to linux I guess
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> om26er, ping
<om26er> abhijit, hola ;)
<abhijit> om26er, hi
<abhijit> om26er, as you know my college is started. and I cant manage time now. so what to do about my bugsquad? I can have a free time on sundays. will it be ok? and is it ok to proceed in such a slow speed?
<om26er> abhijit, sundays are boring but yeah.
<om26er> slow and steady wins the ..
<abhijit> om26er, .....race :D
<om26er> ;
<om26er> if an app in 'main' does not start at all (under certain condition) whats the importance?
<njin> bug 363771 help
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 363771 in ubuntu "aes-x86_64 module missing from amd64 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363771
<micahg> om26er: I'd say it depends on the package
<om26er> micahg, gwibber.. bug 567616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 567616 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Gwibber does not start if gnome-keyring-daemon is not running (affects: 11) (dups: 5) (heat: 105)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567616
<micahg> om26er: when would it not be running?
<om26er> KDE
<micahg> om26er: medium is fine
<om26er> and many times in gnome
<micahg> om26er: if in gnome, that's a different story
<micahg> but that sounds like another bug
<om26er> micahg, 'does not start at all' are generally high ?
<micahg> om26er: right, but if it's under KDE, it's not a normal circumstance
<om26er> there are many other gwibber bugs too where the 'does not start at all' condition apply.. basically caused by that desktopcouch thingy :p
<micahg> om26er: well, each one has to be evaluated to see if it's relatively normal or not
<om26er> bug 579668
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579668 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gwibber crash on startup, KeyError: 'doc (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 115)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579668
 * micahg wonders where pedro is
<njin> micahg: pedro_ is actually working in Europe for about 1 month. He say to all  'Have a great day'.
<njin> So i'm without mentor for a month ;)
<yofel> vish: If I'm not mistaken SC uses the 'Categories' definition in the applications .desktop file to order them (bug 606048)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606048 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "All PDF Viewers/Editors aren't in the same category. (affects: 1) (dups: 5) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606048
<vish> yofel: yeah , i'm not sure about that one.. i have to check if it needs to be fixed in each package's .desktop or  , hence i changed it to confirmed.. and added the ubuntu task..
<vish> yofel: the OP , duped all his bugs into a meta bug :s
<yofel> Take Okular for example: "Categories=Qt;KDE;Graphics;Office;Viewer;"
<vish> so probably need to undup them and set the category
<vish> right
<yofel> You can have an app in as many categories as you like, that's how it's designed
<vish> yup..
<yofel> I'll subscribe to that, curious ^^
<vish> yofel: so many bugs get filed its tough to finish them all :s.. i had that bug in my TODO , but commented since it was set to triaged too early..
<vish> first , not sure mpt wants them in different categories or all of them in the same one..
<yofel> heh, my todo list are the bugs I have open as tabs in firefox... a bit too many actually..
<vish> and then not all of them are the exact same function.. some really are graphics apps..
<vish> convert images > pdfs..
<vish> yofel: that bug is IMO a mess , you can triage it if you want :D
 * yofel declines politely and goes into hiding..
<vish> ;)
<vish> hrmm , why is this invalid in SC > Bug #550955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550955 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "About window is modal and doesn't look like it (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550955
<vish> kinda irritating when folks dont leave a comment about the change :/
<yofel> er, only the software-store part is invalid?
<yofel> (wrong project I think)
<vish> yeah , why has it been marked .. so?
<yofel> should be 'software-center' not 'software-store'
<vish> yofel: it mentions SS , but when you see the name,  its SC [see end of page]
<vish> both are the same..
<yofel> launchpad--
<yofel> it used the new names as the projects were somehow merged
<vish> yofel: nah , its the old name which is just retained there
<vish> what ever it is  , people should comment! so that we dont have to sit here wondering why!
<vish> if they are soo busy to not have time to comment, they should probably not triage !
<vish> argH!
<yofel> just ask him yourself once he's online again
<vish> yofel: yeah , but this is not the first time I'v seen such behavior.. i'v tried telling him personally [im] but still he is playing with lp..
<vish> :s
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-20
<sense> good morning
<yofel> oh cool, you can set the Expired status by mail XD
<pedro_> hello folks
<vish> pedro_: morn!
<vish> sense: hggdh: hi , why is this invalid in SC > Bug #550955 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550955 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "About window is modal and doesn't look like it (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550955
<vish> hmm , no om26er around even now..
<sense> vish: I have no idea. You should ask Omer about that.
<sense> vish: When no reason is given it is my opinion that it is our right to revert the status change. :)
<vish> sense: yeah , i wanted to make sure if i'm *not* the only one who has no clue!
<vish> pedro_: any guesses? ^
<vish> sense: i'm getting tired of pm'img om26er everytime or commenting on bugs..
<sense> He has a hard time learning some things indeed.
<vish> sense: you remember the last time he did that :s
<sense> It's a shame because he does want to do work, but apparently our logic is different from his.
<vish> yes , for some reason he does not understand that others follow bugs too :(
<vish> i'v tried telling him on pm's several times and i think there needs to be a line drawn somewhere!
<sense> But how?
<vish> sense: persia had been complaining the same thing even when he was given the BC status..
<sense> Maybe we should revoke is Bug Control membership? :S
<vish> sense: if thats what it takes ... to get some sanity check..
<vish> too many times there is no comment..
<vish> Bug #529759 medium > low , no comment why..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529759 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The reply function is duplicated (affects: 1) (heat: 33)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529759
<vish> to check who marked bug dup , we need to see activity log! Bug #606447
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606447 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "unable to add facebook (dup-of: 595265)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606447
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595265 in gwibber (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Can not add Facebook account as add button not displayed after authorisation. (affects: 107) (dups: 18) (heat: 587)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595265
<vish> why is Bug #598540 "incomplete" , hadnt we decided *not* to mark bugs that need forwarding incomplete?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598540 in empathy (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] Empathy should mirror webcam video stream (affects: 1) (heat: 145)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598540
<pedro_> vish, better to talk to om26er about the change of status without adding a comment, could you send him an email to ask or add a comment at the report?
<pedro_> vish, eek for the duplicates that's not a big issue, in fact i would say that's a launchpad bug
<vish> pedro_: i'm truly tired of doing this for a very long time..
<pedro_> when i don't have a lot of time and dealing with bunch of bugs i just mark as a dup without putting a comment
<vish> pedro_: every time he does something with no comment , i'v been pm'iing him
<pedro_> the reporter/subscribers are going to get an email about the change anyways
<pedro_> if that's not reflected on the launchpad ui well that's abug
<pedro_> bugzilla does it automatically
<yofel> not really a LP bug, I think you can select the changes you want to have visible, and the lp-gm-scripts will show who marked the bug as a dup too
<vish> pedro_: dups are fine.. but status changes , importance changes?
<pedro_> only if you have the lp-gm-scripts ;-)
<yofel> true ;)
<pedro_> for status/importances changes i'm agreed ;-)
<yofel> vish: well, I agree with you there (esp. importance)
<vish> marking a bug invalid with no comment is truly silly!
<vish> pedro_: why i mentioned the comment for dup , once we discussed [on pm] he said that users are commenting on dups instead of the main bugs... but anyway..
<vish> mainly not really happy with status/importance changes :/
<yofel> users are commenting on dups all the time..
<pedro_> well that happens sometimes but you can always say "please comment on bug blah instead"
<vish> pedro_: not a problem for me either if users comment on dups ;)
<pedro_> vish, i can contact him if you want to
<vish> but it was a problem for him :D
<vish> pedro_: thanks. pls do , I'v tried to be polite and not make it an issue  , but its getting too tiring :(
<pedro_> vish, heh, alright let me contact om26er to see what's going on there ;-)
<drew212> how do i figure out if an application is on the official repos?
<pedro_> oh we had a great feedback regarding the call for video topics
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/ProposedVideos <- even volunteers!!
 * pedro_ dancing
<yofel> drew212: apt-cache policy , rmadison?
<yofel> or apt-cache search for that matter, if you can't find it it isn't in the official repos. packages.ubuntu.com might help too
<pedro_> don't tell to hggdh our secret
<pedro_> oops
<yofel> ^^
<drew212> thanks yofel
<yofel> drew212: if you can't clear it up yourself just request the apt-cache policy output from the reporter
<drew212> i just used sudo apt-cache search [program name] and it gave me a list of programs that contained the name, and i searched the list for the correct program
<drew212> thanks again, but i must be off to bed =X
<vish> yofel: lp-gm-scripts is the same one or is that a new one?
<vish> same as lp-enchancements
<vish> hmm , i think i have lp-gm-sripts...
 * vish checks..
<yofel> the same
<vish> yofel: oh , where's the option to display the "who marked bug dup"?
<yofel> I used the project, not the package name
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<vish> ah , righto..
<yofel> ah, I misread that, it doesn't show it :(
<vish> yofel: cool , np.. :)
 * hggdh starts hunting for the secret
<pedro_> first clue: has a tail
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> pedro_: is it a... dog?
<pedro_> hggdh, no is not :-P
<pedro_> vish, don't tell him!
<vish> :D
<om26er> bug 414107 the patch is a simple fix to add scrollbar(came from upstream). the bug is fixed in meego and there dont seem to be any activity on the upstream bug for a few months. how to get it fixed in Ubuntu?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 414107 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Palimpsest GUI impossible to use on small screen (affects: 24) (dups: 4) (heat: 137)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414107
<vish> om26er: fyi , no one wants to take you out! , you do a lot of work. but it is when you mark bugs like Bug #550955 invalid for no known reason , and no one knows why it is difficult for others
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550955 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "About window is modal and doesn't look like it (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550955
<om26er> vish, ok. software center bugs are only tracked in Ubuntu and a comment is necessary indeed.
<vish> om26er: cool , its better if it is mentioned on the bug too. thanks!
<stanley_robertso> hi all
 * nigelb cheers for BlackZ :)
<BlackZ> thanks nigelb :P
<nigelb> BlackZ: w00t w00t.  Congrats!
<BlackZ> thanks nigelb :)
<vish> BlackZ: congrats! :)
<BlackZ> thanks vish, thanks all :)
 * vish chuckles at nigelb's *probable* tab fail ;p
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> of all the places to have a fail
<nigelb> It has to be in meeting room, when in sesion, sigh
<stanley_robertso> hi nigelb
<nigelb> hi
<drew212> What should i do if a bug is something so obscure you have to TRY to reproduce it? The bug should be forwarded upstream, but you have to take certain steps in the right order to reproduce that it's on the verge of ridiculous. See bug 607863.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607863 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "input text box disappeard (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607863
<yofel> drew212: er, that bug is already reported upstream?
<yofel> (I can't reproduce it btw. ^^)
<drew212> yofel: i havent checked yet...
<drew212> yofel: i can reproduce it, you just have to follow the steps, exactly to a T
 * yofel tries again
<drew212> make sure when you highlight the text, you start from the beginning(go from left to right)... it doesnt work if you go backwards
<drew212> i am able to get it to appear intermittently...
<yofel> 7 - Move the cursor to the button of "Search with google" until a hand cursor appear.
<yofel> with mouse still pressed?
<drew212> yes
<drew212> its not working for me now =(, i was able to reproduce it 2 or 3 times
<drew212> there, i got it to work =)
<yofel> problem: if I hold the mouse pressed, I never get a 'hand' cursor untill I release it
<yofel> actually the mouse focus never leaves the text field
<drew212> you hit control after you're done highlighting the text...
<yofel> yes, but I'm not supposed to release the mouse
<drew212> err before
<yofel> aaah
<vish> hrm , whats up with the bug?  comment starts at #4
<drew212> yofel, i had to refresh google a few times to get it to work...
<yofel> vish: imports from the mozilla bugtracker
<vish> and it has the bug description in comment #4 ,..
<vish> yofel: oh!..
<vish> yofel: how does it import?  does it select certain comments or just all new comments?
<yofel> I don't get launchpads numbering either though...
<yofel> not sure, ask micahg or ddecator maybe, the imports aren't enabled for the bugtrackers I usually work with
<vish> hmm , but i think there is some lp problem there too , the comment#4 is the bug description than a simple import from bugtracking...
<vish> first time I'm seeing it too.. i'v heard it had been turned on..
<njin> Hello, unfortunately i don't know KDE. Can someone help me with bug 366237 ?. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 366237 in ubuntu "Loading bar jumps back to 5% after reching 90% (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366237
<Darxus> It looks like packages.ubuntu.com isn't listing versions in lucid-updates?
<Darxus> That really... screwed me.
<Darxus> The thing I fought with for hours was fixed, in lucid-updates.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-21
<Art_> Hello.
<Art_> Hello?
<Darxus> What does it take to get this into the main lucid archives, not just lucid updates?  Bug 429841.  Until then it's causing major breakage for anyone who tries to upgrade between the two latest LTS releases.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429841 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "broken packaging: package flashplugin-nonfree failed to install/upgrade: (breaks upgrade) (affects: 310) (dups: 142) (heat: 1648)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429841
<Darxus> It absolutely blows my mind that *nobody* who had flash installed tested upgrading from hardy to lucid before lucid was released.
<yofel> Darxus: impossible afaik, and -updates should be always enabled unless you turn it off yourself
<yofel> but I won't bet my life on that statement
<hggdh> if you did bet, you would win ;-)
<hggdh> Darxus: it *is* in the main Ubuntu archiveS
<hggdh> lucid-updates is one of them
<Darxus> There are people who don't use -updates.  If there is no reason for that, then it wouldn't exist.  Those people are getting horribly broken upgrades.
<Darxus> That should be fixed.
<hggdh> Darxus: it *is* fixed, in lucid-updates. If someone disabled lucid-updates, this someone is explicitly stating is does *NOT* want fixes
<Darxus> hggdh: No.  This completely cripples all functionality of the package management system.
<hggdh> and, anyway, 10.04.1 will have it. But there is no sane reason to disable -updates in the first place
<Darxus> hggdh: As I said, if there were no sane reason to disable -updates, -updates wouldn't exist.  It makes plenty of sense for someone whose priority is stability.
<hggdh> Darxus: if you value stability over functional packages, I am unsure what we could do
<Darxus> Being in the non-updates lucid archives in a 10.04.1 release sounds like the right solution, thanks.
<Darxus> hggdh: Nobody values stability over complete brokenness, that's what I'm saying.
<hggdh> how does flash completely break a system?
<Darxus> hggdh: Read the fucking bug.
<hggdh> Darxus: please keep this discussion clean. Please also read the CoC
<Darxus> It is, perhaps, a weakness of the package management system that it's possible.  The post install script fails.  The new version has no post-install script to run instead, so it gives up, and won't let you do anything else.
<trinikrono> hey has anyone heard from ddecator?
<trinikrono> he seems to be missing a few days now lol
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> guys .. can somebody tell me.. how to get my name added in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students
<micahg> stanley_robertso: follow the instructions on how to request a mentor here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/
<stanley_robertso> micahg, got it .. thanks .. will follow the instructions in it :)
<stanley_robertso> micahg, according to the page.. i hvae to setup my own wiki .. but when i login into the wiki page.. iam getting "UnknownTimeZoneError" .. whereas the same works fine in launchpad
<micahg> stanley_robertso: try to log out and log back in
<stanley_robertso> tried it .. even tried .. to close browser and opened a new browser :(
<blindeinstein> I believe bug #608005 should be set to wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608005 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Right-clicking items in History menu brings up the toolbar context menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608005
<micahg> blindeinstein: why?
<blindeinstein> Right-clicking in any menu brings up the toolbar context menu, save the bookmarks menu. It's not a bug, but a feature request.
<micahg> blindeinstein: I'd say that's a bug
<micahg> blindeinstein: why did you change the status/assignee?
<blindeinstein> micahg: because it's my first attempt at helping with bugs, and I am apparently doing it wrong
<micahg> blindeinstein: did you read the how to triage guide
<blindeinstein> micahg: a couple of times, i just misunderstood small bit so i'm gonna hit it up again
<micahg> blindeinstein: ok, feel free to ask any questions you might have here
<blindeinstein> micahg: thanks
<micahg> blindeinstein: np, I'm looking upstream at the moment for that bug
<drew212> i keep getting a timeout error when i search for firefox in ubuntu, but when i change it to Firefox, everything works fine...
<micahg> drew212: nah, I'd say it's cached after the first time :)
<drew212> micahg: no, even if i try it a second time with firefox, it gives me a timeout error...
<drew212> only with Firefox...
<micahg> drew212: so, there might be less records w/Firefox vs firefox
<micahg> drew212: file a bug against malone with the oops ID and the use case
<drew212> O_o, i'll get to participate in this hugday! i'm off all day =), well, unless i go hunting
<micahg> drew212: hugday, what hugday
<drew212> thursday... aren't they every thursday?
<micahg> drew212: only if organizeed
<drew212> =(
<micahg> drew212: bug pedro_ for one :)
<drew212> micahg: i may go hunting, and that would consume my day =X
<drew212> i would hate to ask for one, and then not participate
<drew212> micahg: bug 566229 looks good, but the stacktrace and threadedstacktrace says that there are no symbols, even though Apport retraced successfully
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566229 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin crashed with SIGFPE in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (affects: 2) (heat: 41)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566229
<micahg> drew212: k, might be enough for upstream
<micahg> drew212: I'd suggest asking in the #pidgin channel if they'd take this tyep of report
<drew212> he was using it in beta
<drew212> does that matter?
<micahg> well, it was close to release, but the pidgin version was the release version
<micahg> drew212: the devs might not care unless it can be reproduced w/2.7.1 though
<drew212> micahg: pidgin doesn't use LP for its bug reports?
<micahg> drew212: it has a track instance
<micahg> *trac
<drew212> micahg: no hits in #pidgin =X
<micahg> drew212: it's probably off hours, try during the day US time
<drew212> micahg: yeah, i'll try tomorrow
<drew212> i'm off to bed, night
<micahg> drew212: me too :) (said that 2 hrs ago :-/ )
<drew212> i know, i didn't expect you to chime in earlier =P
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> should i mark this bug as opinion? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/608222
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608222 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk has a geeky window title (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> om26er, ping
<abhijit> ok m going now bye all
<qthan> Hello....
<qthan> when is the next Hug Day?
<sense> qthan: It's every Thursday
<pedro_> qthan, do you have any target in mind?
<qthan> thank you sense!
<sense> yw
<qthan> sense, I am kind of new to this.... how would you advise a newbie to prepare for Hug Day?
<qthan> I've read the code of conduct...
<sense> qthan: How long have you been triaging bugs?
<qthan> ummm... i haven't triage bugs before...
<sense> qthan: If you're completely new I would advice you to take a look at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors>, but I cannot guarantee how quickly you'll get assigned a mentor since our resources are limited. :)
<qthan> i'm veeery new... :-/
<qthan> ok, thanks for your advice sense!
<sense> That's OK, we like new people.
<sense> you're welcome!
<sense> qthan: Good you've found this IRC channel, this is indeed THE place for questions.
<qthan> oh good!
<sense> If you've got more questions, don't hesitate to ask here.
<qthan> ok, thanks!
<sense> Remember, there are no dumb questions, only dumb answers!
<qthan> are you a mentor, sense?
<sense> qthan: I'm one of the mentors indeed.
<abhijit> hello
<Darxus> Do LTS releases always have a .1 release?
<micahg> Darxus: and .2,.3,.4 :)
<Darxus> Cool.
<Darxus> But not the non-LTS releases?
<yofel> no
<yofel> they don't get point releases
<Darxus> Okay.  That makes enough sense.
<stalney_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<yofel> hey
<stanley_robertso> hi yofel
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<vish> stanley_robertso: hey , every time i hear you name , oddly it sounds like: "Danger Will Robinson!" ;)
 * vish  a lost in space fan :D
 * charlie-tca__ thinks being a lost in space fan is better than being lost (even in space)
<vish> charlie-tca__: hey , so howz xubuntuland doing?
<charlie-tca__> Heh, seems to be going great!
<charlie-tca__> Maverick is moving right along, with only a few minor glitches so far.
<vish> cool!, just read pleia's post on the planet
<charlie-tca__> Yeah, I thought that was a great entry! It will help get Xubuntu some artwork, I hope.
<charlie-tca__> We will either get somewhere, or people will get tired of seeing things about us
<vish> yeah , there seems to be less blogging about Xubuntu , probably blogging can get more attention
<charlie-tca__> I am hoping to make that true
<charlie-tca__> There will be an article in UNW too
<charlie-tca__> or is it UWN? the weekly news letter, anyway
<vish> right , UWN ..
<njin> Hy guy. i'm actually without mentor, so there's someone that explain me why apport collect won't work with this? bug 365745 Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365745 in ubuntu "Backlight-brightness doesn't change on keypress (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365745
<micahg> njin: because there's no pacakge?
<njin> micahg: the package is gnome-network-manager, but apport is unable to identifu application
<yofel> njin: the 'Affects' field is empty
<yofel> and that's what apport needs
<njin> Oh thanks to explain.
<yofel> njin: oh
<njin> oh
<yofel> njin: and if you give apport collect a package you MUST use '-p'
<yofel> or --package
<yofel> apport-collect -p <pkgname> <bugnumber>
<njin> yes i meke a bug, i'm going to fix it ;)
<yofel> er... does anyone understand what bug 603827 is about? o.O
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603827 in ubuntu "Corruption of ubuntu , user group . (affects: 1) (heat: 382)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603827
<km0r3> yofel: The most horrible bug report I've ever read in my life
<yofel> I don't get at all what he's trying to say..
<km0r3> maybe he should re-describe his problem
<km0r3> what do you think?
<yofel> I'll post the 'Vague' stock response and see what happens
<mrand> How can the heat be 382 on that?
<yofel> possibly because pedro touched it
<yofel> bug 603827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603827 in ubuntu "Corruption of ubuntu , user group . (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603827
<charlie-tca__> yofel: agreed. Almost becomes spam by the time you read the last comment, which is nothing but a repeat of the message before it
<yofel> I don't get launchpads heat calculation...
<jpds> Dear god, that bug looks like a disater zone.
<yofel> jpds: agreed
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-22
<nigelb> micahg: mozilla bug 579522
<nigelb> ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 579522 in JavaScript Engine "Buy cots for the JS interns" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579522
<nigelb> especially the last comment :p
<micahg> lol
<nigelb> haha
 * micahg thinks a nap room is a good addition to any coding office :)
<nigelb> gah, ours is too small for a nap room
<nigelb> but we have a foosball table a foot away from the coders table
<yofel> rofl
<nigelb> bug 541492
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 82) (dups: 39) (heat: 580)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541492
<sense> good morning
<pedro_> morning
<hggdh> morning
<h2oss> Hi, I'd like to report a bug! :)
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/78596 :D
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes (affects: 14) (dups: 6) (heat: 145)" [High,Fix committed]
<astraljava> Hey guys, landscape-broker started to consume huge amounts of memory on my laptop some time ago. I checked https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/225820, but it doesn't give much information as no-one really seemed to know what fixed it after Dapper.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 225820 in dbus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "dapper: memleak in either hal, dbus or python bindings (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<astraljava> Anyone seeing this after Dapper? I'm running karmic here.
<abhijit> hello all
<abhijit> there is fix release for the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/drivel/+bug/122016. i want to get that bug. how do i get it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 122016 in drivel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to login to blogger with google account (affects: 3) (heat: 15)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<erkan^> I see
<abhijit> ohh sorry all .i made a funny question. let me rephrase it
<abhijit> i want to get that ---bug fix--- :D
<erkan^> Can someone explain --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/drivel/+bug/122016 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 122016 in drivel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to login to blogger with google account (affects: 3) (heat: 15)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<abhijit> vish, ping
<vish> abhijit: pong
<abhijit> vish, can you tell me how to get that bug fix? we both need it
<vish> abhijit: which one?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/drivel/+bug/122016
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 122016 in drivel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to login to blogger with google account (affects: 3) (heat: 15)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<vish> abhijit: hehe , why do i need it? :)
<abhijit> vish, they have release fix for it. but i dont know how to get that fix?
<erkan^> me not too :S
<abhijit> vish, ohh no again sorry the sentence is for we - my and erkan^  :D
<abhijit> erkan^, you dont want that fix?
<erkan^> i don't know how that
<abhijit> erkan^, yes that is what I am asking. how to get that fix
<erkan^> yes, had someone for here answer your question, abhijit ?
<erkan^> about fix
<abhijit> erkan^, yes vish is trying to help
<abhijit> ;)
<erkan^> brb
<vish> hmm , why is page not loading for me..
<abhijit> ohh
<vish> Bug 122016
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 122016 in drivel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to login to blogger with google account (affects: 3) (heat: 15)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122016
<micahg> abhijit: upstream doesn't know where the fix is either :)
<abhijit> micahg, :D
<vish> doh!
<abhijit> micahg, vish should i comment on that page that i want that fix?
<micahg> abhijit: no point
<abhijit> micahg, ok
<vish> abhijit: every bug and everyone wants a fix :)
<abhijit> vish, hmm :)
<micahg> abhijit: if it builds in lucid, you can request a backport
<vish> now , why is lp timing out for me..
<micahg> vish: LP is timing out for everyone
<abhijit> micahg, means? to whome to request backport? i have enabled proposed updates
<vish> \o/ its not just me then
 * pedro_ kicks lp
<micahg> abhijit: no
<micahg> !backport | abhijit
<ubot2> abhijit: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<abhijit> micahg, ok. i am reading
<erkan^> sorry i speak english no good
<erkan^> i try to understand and read GT too
<abhijit> erkan^, what is gt?
<erkan^> Google Translate
<abhijit> erkan^, which language do you speak? and are comfortable in?
<erkan^> Dutch Language
<abhijit> erkan^, there is dutch channel for ubuntu.
<erkan^> yes i know
<abhijit> erkan^, ok
<erkan^> but they doesn't know about Drivel Journal Editor
<abhijit> erkan^, hmm you may take someone's help from there translating english or asking questions for you if anyone if free.
<erkan^> Yes i do now
<erkan^> :)
<abhijit> erkan^, :)
<erkan^> abhijit, : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419681
<ubot2> Gnome bug 419681 in general "Should support gmail login on blogger.com accounts" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<micahg> abhijit: it built on Lucid, so I can push to my PPA and/or you can request a backport
<abhijit> micahg, ok i wll request backport
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<abhijit> erkan^, ok
<kamusin> hey pedro good morning
<kamusin> how are things in Praga today
<erkan^> did you try with Blogkt?
<pedro_> kamusin, everything is going great so far, good weather, discussion, etc ;-)
<pedro_> kamusin, don't tell our bugsquad secret to hggdh
<hggdh> pedro_: oh, not again!
<hggdh> one day I will find the Secret (notice the upper case)
<pedro_> yofel, micahg don't spread our secret , specially to hggdh
<hggdh> aaaaarrrrrggghhhh!
<hggdh> The. Secret. Will. Be. Found.
<hggdh> I hope
<pedro_> second clue!
<abhijit> erkan^, now i m installng updates. after that i wll ytr it
<abhijit> try*
<pedro_> 'its green'
<hggdh> oh. Dollar bill
<pedro_> ! no because it has a tail
<ubot2> pedro_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kamusin> hahaha ok
<hggdh> hum. A long tail?
<erkan^> abhijit, success :)
<erkan^> but <img> / picture doesn't :(
<abhijit> erkan^, success in what?
<erkan^> you are instaling update now, i said success :)
<abhijit> erkan^, ohh ok
<erkan^> abhijit, my computer go restart now
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> which language speak you most, abhijit ?
<nigelb> pedro_: oh, yeah the secret!
<abhijit> erkan^, on irc english :)
<nigelb> hggdh: you don't know? *shock* *fear*
<pedro_> nigelb, shhhhh don't tell him
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> but your motherlanguage?
<abhijit> erkan^, my motherlangugae is Marathi (मराठी) see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathi_language
<erkan^> ow nice :D
<erkan^> India language
<abhijit> erkan^, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maharashtra
<abhijit> erkan^, yes its 'one of' the major Indian language.
<nigelb> pedro_: um, do you want to blog about bryce's tool?
<erkan^> :D
<nigelb> (yes, he finally implemented you :p)
<nigelb> I tried sing it for freedesktop and it worked great! He says it'll work for gnome too though I haven't tested yet
<nigelb> s/sing/using
<erkan^> Is BloGTK nice than Drivel Journal Editor?
<erkan^> :P
<abhijit> erkan^, i ddnt tryied it yet
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> I go install QTM
<abhijit> brb
<erkan^> http://qtm.blogistan.co.uk/
 * hggdh did not forget....
<erkan^> wb :)
<abhijit> hmm??
<holstein> hello hggdh :)
<erkan^> yes sen
<erkan^> (:
 * erkan^ doesn't like BloGTK :(
<erkan^> do you know very about launchpad.net ?
<abhijit> erkan^, what you want to know?
<erkan^> no idea
 * erkan^ is little bored
<abhijit> :|
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> I think that I must do. see you later
<abhijit> bye
<erkan^> bye :)
<sense> All bug triagers, attention! Starting in five minutes on #ubuntu-classroom is Rhonda's session on using the Debian BTS.
<sense> Interesting material for everyone working with Debian packages.
<sense> Which is almost everyone.
<sense> All bug triagers, attention! Starting in two minutes on #ubuntu-classroom is Rhonda's session on using the Debian BTS.
<sense>  Interesting material for everyone working with Debian packages.
<sense>  Which is almost everyone.
<sense> It has begun!
<thekorn> bdmurray, hey, thanks for fixing bug 320596, I'm surprised of this easy solution ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 320596 in malone "Series.searchTasks() always returns an empty collection (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 34)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320596
<bdmurray> thekorn: it does seem a bit too easy but all the tests pass
<thekorn> bdmurray, you are working on the lp team this cycle, right?
<bdmurray> thekorn: yes that is right
<thekorn> bdmurray, this rotation system seems to be a very cool thing, this way you can give your colleagues some 1st hand ubuntu-qa input
<bdmurray> thekorn: yes and it puts in a good position to fix things that I want fixed now and going forward
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes ofcourse. have a lot of fun! I think it's more coding than in your ubuntu qa role ;)
<thekorn> fewer emails and more coding, I guess
<bdmurray> yes much more coding which is good too
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-23
<pedro_> bladernr_, remember, don't tell our bugsquad secret to hggdh
<hggdh> pfui
<ameetp> pedro_, I'm not sharing the bugsquad secret with hggdh
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> grrrrr
<thekorn> bugsquad secret ?!
<nigelb> thekorn: just act like you know it and play along :p
<pedro_> shhhhh don't tell him!!!
<thekorn> it was just a rethoric question ;)
<pedro_> i already said two clues to him
<pedro_> 1- it has a tail 2- is green
<nigelb> hggdh: another clue - blue eyes!
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<pedro_> hello devildante
<devildante> pedro_: hi :)
<hggdh> LGMs?
<devildante> hggdh: what's LGMs?
<hggdh> devildante: Little Green Men
<hggdh> a.k.a. 'martians'
<pedro_> nigelb, Little Green Men, what do you think?
<nigelb> hggdh: naaah
<pedro_> true or false?
<pedro_> !
<nigelb> wrong speciies
<devildante> did I miss something?
<pedro_> hggdh, well.. is not a LGM
<pedro_> tomorrow maybe we can give you another clue
<hggdh> rrroight
<devildante> is LGM = Libre Graphics Meeting?
<erkan^> do someone know: qtm: symbol lookup error: qtm: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei
<erkan^>  
<yofel> erkan^: which release?
<yofel> ok, confirmed on maverick for now
<erkan^> QTM, yofel
<yofel> I meant ubuntu release
<erkan^> http://qtm.blogistan.co.uk/
<yofel> but it seems like it's build against the wrong qt version
<erkan^> yes i have installed QTM in Ubuntu (version 1.1.1 ) .. later can not start with QTM
<yofel> bug 573785
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 573785 in qtm (Ubuntu) "QTM crashes when a window is launched (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573785
<erkan^> what can I do now, yofel
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> I don't know good very about bugs
<yofel> well, I'll talk to someone who can rebulid it, but it will take a while, do you want to rebuild it yourself? I can tell you how to do it
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> brb
<yofel> erkan^: ping me when you're back
<yofel> erkan^: easier way, I uploaded the package to a ppa of mine, please install the .deb for your architecture once it's build https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa/+sourcepub/1246752/+listing-archive-extra
<yofel> erkan^: you are using ubuntu lucid right?
<erkan^> yes
<erkan^> ubuntu 10.04
<erkan^> deb https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa/+sourcepub/1246752/+listing-archive-extra ?
<erkan^> deb https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa/+sourcepub/1246752/+listing-archive-extra lucid ?
<yofel> no
<yofel> wait
<yofel> erkan^: here's the ppa page
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa
<yofel> erkan^: notice that it'll take 2-3 hours until qtm is built
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> how add I ppa ?
<erkan^> terminal venster?
<erkan^> deb https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa lucid
<yofel> erkan^: just use 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yofel/off-ppa'
<erkan^> thank you
<erkan^> i wait
<erkan^> 2-3 untill qtm is built
<erkan^> i go now
<vish> hmm , the reportbug UI fails :s
<vish> fails with floating point exception..
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<erkan^> i see
<erkan^> yofel, thank you very much :)
<erkan^> which type is hosted blog? I have www.blogger.com , yofel
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. am back
<erkan^> wb (:
<stanley_robertso> erkan^, ty
<erkan^> :(
<erkan^> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEme_uL--wI/AAAAAAAAAkE/0nAXP3iYHic/s640/account%20for%20qtm.png
<charlie-tca> I need a little help with the correct package for a bug 585524
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 585524 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Cant play Audio CD's in Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 66)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585524
<charlie-tca> The audio cd's play in exaile, but not in any other application. I don't think thunar is the correct package if the audio cd won't play in brasero, rhythm box etc
<charlie-tca> What should the package be?
<micahg> charlie-tca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<micahg> charlie-tca: does exaile use  pulseaudio?
<charlie-tca> pulseaudio is installed by default now, but I don't know how it all works. I don't know if exaile uses it.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I can try for Debugging Sound Problems. Thanks for the suggestion
<pascal80> Is it possible to close a bug in debian so that it appears as 'Invalid' in a launchpad bug watch?
<pascal80> I'm not so familiar with debian bug system.
<pascal80> I have closed the bug in debian but upstream bug watch of ubuntu bug #486641 marks this as 'Fix Released'
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 486641 in debian (and 1 other project) "Typo in package description: "This packages Contains" (affects: 1) (heat: 23)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486641
<charlie-tca> We can put a comment in the launchpad bug that the debian bug was closed/invalid.
<devildante> charlie-tca: But shouldn't the bug watcher update the status all by itself?
<figure002> hello. i'd like a bug set to 'wishlist'. but it's not a ubuntu bug, but a bug for a gnome application. should i post the bug number here, or in the channel for that particular application?
<yofel> devildante: it did, but misunderstood the debian bug
<charlie-tca> debian statuses are not the same. Launchpad translate the status when it sees it
<maco> figure002: for bugs on bugs.gnome.org you need to ask gnome people
<devildante> charlie-tca: yofel: thx a lot
<figure002> maco: this particular bug is maintained by launchpad.
<vish> figure002: what is the bug number?
<maco> figure002: oh. then id suggest forwarding it to bugs.gnome.org if you ever want it to be looked at
<vish> maco: hmm , might be a figure002 meant a project maintained in lp...
<maco> vish: but said a gnome bug...
<pascal80> charlie-tca: What do I need to do in the debian bug report to get 'Invalid' in launchpad?
<vish> "...but a bug for a gnome application."
<vish> meh..
<figure002> vish: yes, that's what I meant. this is the bug: Bug #609253
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609253 in awn-extras "Can't set custom icon for Related applet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609253
<maco> pascal80: i dont think you can. debian doesnt differentiate between reasons-for-being-closed-now, as far as i know
<devildante> figure002: awn has nothing to do with gnome
<vish> figure002: usually the respective teams take care of that , we dont need to worry about that :)
<figure002> devildante: hmm, my bad then
<figure002> vish: thanks :)
<vish> np..
<yofel> pascal80: you could remove the bugwatch from the debian task and set it invalid by hand
<pascal80> yofel: done that, thanks for the suggestion!
<vish> hrmm , lubuntu is more than xubuntu ??? http://distrowatch.com/
<vish> and more kubuntu too!
<vish> more than K..
<micahg> vish: what do you mean mroe?
<vish> page hits..
<devildante> file a bug on lp :P
<vish> haha!
<yofel> new things are always more interesting :P
<devildante> vish: so this is an expected behaviour?
<devildante> we should mark the bug as Invalid :P
<devildante> oh I meant yofel
<devildante> my bad :(
<yofel> :P
<charlie-tca> didn't lubuntu just come out with kde version?
<vish> ;p
<vish> lubuntu kde ?? o.0
<charlie-tca> either just came out is coming out very soon, I think
<yofel> wth is that supposed to be o.O
<vish> wasnt the point of lubuntu being that it was lxde..
<charlie-tca> oh, maybe that was mint then
<devildante> vish: it runs kde hyper-super-lite
<devildante> :P
<vish> yeah , heard something bout it on mint
<vish> devildante: kde , can never be super lite!
 * vish hides
 * devildante searches for vish
<yofel> vish: you don't need to hide, KDE *is* a resource hole
<charlie-tca> Maybe the late review on lubuntu (7/22) has something to do with the page hits
<vish> yofel: :)
<vish> hmm , actually there probably is no gnome folk around , everyone online now is either kubuntu or xubuntu[which includes micahg ;p]
<devildante> vish: I'm on gnome :P
<vish> s/is/are
<micahg> xubuntu ftw!
<vish> devildante: ah , neat!
<charlie-tca> Someone still uses gnome?? ;)
<devildante> charlie-tca: KISS ftw
<vish> charlie-tca: does xubuntu get the indicator stuff?
<devildante> vish: yes
<vish> :(
<vish> if it did not , would have been a nice place ;)
<devildante> vish: indicators are AWESOME
<devildante> why don't you like the AWESOME indicators?
<vish> meh!
<yofel> devildante: they're not, I want to be able to choose what the panel contains, not click 'remove from panel' and loose half of the panel contents
<devildante> yofel: you're right, I guess
<devildante> would be neat if someone hacked this in a bzr branch
<charlie-tca> vish, devildante : we do not have the indicators as a group, in xubuntu
<vish> \o/
<charlie-tca> You can add/remove any item, one at a time
 * yofel will stick to kubuntu
<charlie-tca> We use notifyd, but not the indicator stuff
 * devildante will not go to xubuntu, even if he dies
<vish> hehe , i tried kubuntu once then my head started spinning with all the options :D
<devildante> vish: kubuntu is actually pretty cool
<charlie-tca> devildante: xubuntu is not for everyone :)
<devildante> vish: the only drawback is that Ubuntu features don't get on time in kubuntu
<vish> devildante: yeah ,it is.. but it had too many options , it was hard for me to choose ;)
<yofel> haha
<sweltman_> Greetings!
<sweltman_> I have some trouble using the updater for a system upgrade.  Is this the right place?
<vish> !support | sweltman_
<ubot2`> sweltman_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<sweltman_> The dialogue box said to ask here first before opening up a bug report if the upgrade didn't go well.
<sweltman_> hey d3v...
<d3vnu11> yo
<erkan^> !vlc
<ubot2`> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sweltman_> are we here?
<devildante> hey guys, I'd like some opinion on a bug I'm going to report
<devildante> the bug is: when the screen fades (for locking after being idle for some time), I can't interrupt the fading (moving the mouse, etc)
<devildante> Should I report this bug againt compiz or gnome-screensaver?
<devildante> against*
<devildante> Is anyone here? :(
<yofel> sure, but I'm clueless
<devildante> If you want more informatin, just tell
<devildante> information*
<devildante> well, I guess I'll file this bug without a package
<devildante> later
<devildante> because I'm coding :p
<yofel> devildante: rather just file it against gnome-screensaver, which is what I would tend to (but I have no idea really)
<yofel> so we get at least some apport info
<devildante> yofel: thank you
<puff> I'm not sure this is a bug, but it's happened several times now, and I just rebooted and tested it.  In a nutshell, virtual consoles seem broken.  If I boot into X and login normally, then hit ctrl-alt-shift-f1, I get a text-only login console.  Sometimes it's responsive and I can login, sometimes it's not, but I can't shift back to the X console.
<puff> Just now, upon rebooting, I was able to shift to console f1, login, then shift to console f2, but then it became non-responsive.
<puff> This is on lucid 10.04.
<puff> And possibly another bug:  the reason it came up, just now, is that I was watching a show on totem, last night, paused it and went to sleep, got up many hours later, eventually sat down to watch the end of the show, and Gnome was only partially responsive. The mouse pointer moved, but clicking pause/play didn't do anything, nor did trying to click on the totem menus, the totem windowframe close button, or the gnome panel.
<devildante> puff: you should file the first bug against the kernel
<puff> Ctrl-alt-left and ctrl-alt-right to move among the virtual desktop worked, but nothing else.  I did ctrl-alt-shift-f1, logged in and checked the load, it wasn't excessive.  Still, I thought I'd soft-kill the totem process and see if that helped.  However, when I atttempted to shift back to the X console, it stuck on the text console, and the system became non-responsive.
<devildante> puff: Can you reproduce the totem bug?
<puff> I can try to leave it paused again for twelve hours :-).
<puff> I just reloaded the same file and watched the rest of it, it didn't reoccur.
<puff> So it's probably not file-specific.
<devildante> puff: we can't fix a bug without knowing what is *exactly* happening
<puff> Yeah, I understand that.
<puff> As I said, I can reproduce the virtual console problem.
<puff> Unless the expected behavior of virtual consoles changed somewhere in the last few versions (I jumped from Edgy to Lucid, by way of a complete reinstall).
<devildante> puff: about that bug... it could be either xorg or the kernel
<puff> Which, the consoles?
 * devildante wonders how people were still on Edgy...
<puff> devildante: LTS.
<micahg> puff: yes, the behaviour changes, #ubuntu can help you configure
<micahg> puff: edgy wasn't an LTS
<devildante> puff: the LTS is dapper
<puff> micahg: The behavior _changes_ or the behavior _changed_?
<micahg> puff: changed, I can't type :-/
<puff> micahg: Really?  Hm, I must have been on dapper and upgraded to edgy.
<micahg> puff: Dapper desktop has been EOL for a year already
<puff> micahg: Is the new behavior documented somewhere?  I should test against the expected behavior, before I file a bug :-)
 * micahg reads scrollback
<puff> I love my hardware (thinkpad t43p, last of the ibm models) but apparently it's a pain in the rear for ubuntu.  I have to use the alternate install CD, etc.
<micahg> puff: well, the main change was a switch to KMS for video which can break some consoles
<micahg> puff: the X wiki has a lot of documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<puff> micahg: I meant the expected behavior.
<micahg> puff: I'm not sure exactly what your issue is
<puff> micahg: What I am asking is, did the control key combinations change, or is my expectation of being able to hit shift-f8 and change back to the GUI terminal change, or anything of that nature?
<micahg> puff: well, that was broken in karmic, I think it was fixed in Lucid, but you can ask in #ubuntu to be sure
<micahg> puff: BTW, I thought it was CTRL + ALT + Fx
<puff> micahg: What was "that"?
<puff> micahg: Which bit was broken, that is.
<micahg> puff: terminals 1-6 and CTRL+ALT+DELETE wre linked
 * micahg thinks, could be wrong
<puff> Linked?
<micahg> puff: as in there was a setting to enable both
<micahg> I think I might be remembering incorrectly though...
<puff> Ah...
<micahg> I remember something about them being disabled by default
<micahg> puff: you can post a request on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu and see what people say, you can convert to a bug from there if necessary
<puff> Okay, I'll try that.
<puff> Wacky that they disabled them, when you need them it's too late to enable them :-)
<micahg> puff: well, tehre's recovery mode on boot
<puff> Yeah...
<puff> Okay, I'll post on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu.
<xelister> suddenly all my national characters turned to crap, is that a known problem?
<xelister> in mplayer, ą ę ć ż  etc are all showed as _. In other X apps (kde mostly), they are rendered with very strange fonts. This suddenly happened around 1 month ago. No change in configs
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-24
<trinikrono> helloo triage ninjas
<malev_>  bug 609353
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609353 in stipple "evolution plugin does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609353
<puff> Hey, anybody home?
<puff> I filed a bug a few days ago, #607064.
<puff> Somebody asked me to try it with the mainline kernel, but before I got to that, ubuntu downloaded a bunch of updates and the problem went away.
<holstein> puff: i would just add that to the report i suppose
<holstein> maybe find JFo
<puff> JFo?
<puff> Besides /var/log/dpkg.log, where else would I look to see what changed?
<holstein> JF0 = Jeremy Foshee
<holstein> puff: im not sure
<holstein> you might want to wait a bit too
<holstein> make sure it doesnt come back
<puff> True... but it's been about three days.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, thats enough
<puff> Although, my usage pattern has been atypical the past few days.
<puff> Normally I spend a lot more time online, the past few days I've been busy with other stuff.
<puff> Well, I'll post a comment and then give it a few more days.
<puff> Hm, if the update included any kernel updates, it would say kernel in the package name, right?
<holstein> puff: AFAIK
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tmdD1SXf
<puff> That's what I grepped out of /var/log/dpkg.log.
<puff> Doesn't look like it updated the kernel, hm.
<holstein> strange
<puff> Either that, or there was some entirely external factor that went away.
<puff> Problem was, it only happened on encrypted networks.  Guess I shoulda tried to find another encrypted ntwork to test it on.
<holstein> thats plausible
<trinikrono> did we not have a hugday this week?
<cheapie> Should bug #603593 be "Critical" importance? It IS a security problem that still isn't fixed in Maverick.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 603593 in mapserver (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "buffer overflow + insecure mapserv CGI command-line debug args (affects: 1) (heat: 581)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603593
<cheapie> That fix mentioned is only for Hardy, Karmic, and Lucid.
<penguin42> If you see people on +1 hitting very weird mouse/X problems it may be worth asking them to kill unclutter - it's causing a few weirdo bugs
<abhijit> hello guys
<abhijit> again same type of question
<abhijit> how do i get fix release for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecol/+bug/558404
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 558404 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "freecol crashes after some playing (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<abhijit> help please
<devildante> "fix released" means the fix has arrived to the Ubuntu repos
<devildante> So, you just need to update
<abhijit> devildante, i dont sudo apt-get update but i am still facing that bug
<abhijit> oh no
<devildante> what do you mean by: "I don't sudo apt-get update"
<abhijit> devildante, i --done-- sudo apt-get update but i am still facing that bug
<abhijit> devildante, ^^
<devildante> "sudo apt-get upgrade" to upgrade your system
<abhijit> devildante, yes that too I have done
<devildante> It seems that the bug reporter wanted to close the bug
<devildante> However, instead of Invalid, he marked the bug as Fix Released
<devildante> If you still experience this bug, change the status to Confirmed
<abhijit> devildante, yes i still face the bug
<devildante> So you have to change the bug status as Confirmed
<devildante> Do you know how to do that?
<abhijit> devildante, i am not testing freecol for 2nd time. after that i wll test for 3rd time and if still i encounter bug then i change it to confirm
<devildante> okay
<abhijit> devildante, to which to set as confirmed? openjdk or freecol?
<abhijit> devildante, I tested. the bug is still exixts.
<abhijit> exists*
<abhijit> how do i create crash report /
<abhijit> ?
<abhijit> anyone free to help?
<abhijit> kermiac, ping
<kermiac> hey there abhijit
<abhijit> kermiac, how do i create crash report for freecol?
<kermiac> abhijit: one sec while i read the scrollback mate
<abhijit> kermiac, ok
<kermiac> ok abhijit, the information you need is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<abhijit> kermiac, ok thanks
<kermiac> abhijit: no probs mate
<abhijit> kermiac, one more question. which should i mark as comfirmed in that bug? openjdk or freecol(ubuntu)/
<abhijit> ?
<abhijit> kermiac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecol/+bug/558404
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 558404 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "freecol crashes after some playing (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kermiac> one sec abhijit, let me read the bug report
<nigelb> kermiac: heard you took a class in #ubuntu-au.  Good work mate!
<kermiac> Thanks nigel. I didn't know the word would get around so much hehe. If anyone is interested, the logs for todays "How to Triage" class in #ubuntu-au are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/BugJams/HowToTriageClass2010July24
<kermiac> it ended up going for 2hrs instead of my predicted 1hr. There were lots of very good questions
<nigelb> hrh
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Did you catch the "how to work with debain BTS" a few days back?
<kermiac> abhijit: are you experiencing exactly the same issue?
<abhijit> kermiac, yes. tested for 3 times
<kermiac> nigelb: I read the logs. It was *very* interesting & I learned a few things about the debian BTS that I didn't know
<kermiac> abhijit: ok, if you're sure that it is exactly the same I would suggest re-opening just the freecol task. But please make sure you upload the crash report
<abhijit> kermiac, reopen means submitting new bug report?
<kermiac> abhijit: actually, that's a better idea. A new report would be better. Follow the instructions in the wiki page link I gave you & apport should open a new bug report for you mate.
<abhijit> kermiac, ok I wll open new. thanks :)
<kermiac> no probs abhijit :)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<kermiac> hi stanley_robertso :)
<abhijit> hello stanley_robertso
<devildante> hi stanley
<kermiac> nigelb: you got time for a quick pm mate?
<stanley_robertso> hi abhijit kermiac
<kermiac> welcome to #ubuntu-bugs gorilla. see, we don't bite too hard mate :P
<gorilla> kermiac: hehe
 * devildante bites gorilla
<devildante> :P
 * gorilla bleeds all over devildante 
<kermiac> thanks devildante, now I look like a liar haha
<gorilla> :-D
<kermiac> gorilla: are you a member of the BugSquad yet mate? I can't remember
<gorilla> kermiac: No yet. I'm awaiting moderation.
<kermiac> gorilla: ok, it's the weekend so hopefully somone shoud fix that up next week. feel free to ping me if it's not sorted out by tuesday or wednesday next week mate
<gorilla> kermiac: okay.. I'll bug you later then :-P
<kermiac> nisshh is in the moderation queue too, but you've both signed the CoC so it's just a matter of one of the admins accepting you now
<kermiac> gorilla: same thing goes for the mentorship program mate
<gorilla> kermiac: out of bug 580885 and bug 6093343 the later is the better master ticket as it has a workaround.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 580885 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "In power management the is no option that enables you to close the lid without effect (affects: 1) (heat: 53)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580885
<ubot2`> gorilla: Error: Bug #6093343 not found.
<gorilla> err bug 609343
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609343 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "gnome-power-preferences needs a "never" option (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609343
<kermiac> gorilla: one sec, looking
<devildante> gorilla: the first bug was reported on 2010-05-15
<devildante> and the second bug was reported only 13 hours ago
<devildante> so I think the first bug should be the master bug
<gorilla> devildante: but the second one has a workaround for closing the lid without an action occuring.
<kermiac> I tend to agree 609343 is a better "master" as it has more info & has a workaround
<devildante> ok, do as you wish
 * devildante threatens to bite
<gorilla> devildante: but yes, it's a touch call to make.
<kermiac> they are both relatively recent bug reports. I think the only reason 580885 was touched was it was wrongly filed against "ubuntu-docs" & came onto connor's radar
<nisshh> kermiac: i thought you were watching a movie :)\
<kermiac> it doesn't really matter which bug was filed first, it comes down to which one has the most information
<devildante> nisshh: he was watching an horror film where bug triagers fight bug 1
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 18 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 494) (heat: 2592)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<devildante> :P
<kermiac> nigelb: gorilla got me busy looking into this bug report
<gorilla> nisshh: my first bug in Ubuntu. I used to triage customer issues to determine if they were bugs or configuration errors.
<kermiac> devildante: I need to stay here to make sure you don't bite members of my loco haha! I specifically said in the how to triage session I had with my loco earlier that we dont bite too hard in here
<gorilla> ... most of the time.
 * devildante agrees and bites all of you
<vish> ouc!
<vish> ouch!
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<vish> stanley_robertso: heya
<kermiac> hi vish :)
<devildante> hi vish
<vish> hey all... and why is devildante hungry ? ;p
<kermiac> we've got two more prospective students from my loco here mate - nisshh & gorilla
<vish> kermiac: yeah , just noticed the mails,
<vish> kermiac: finally got nisshh away from -manual work ? ;p
<kermiac> vish: I had an online "how to triage" session for my loco today & managed to snag a couple of people haha
<vish> sweeeet!
<devildante> hmm, more people to bite :p
<nisshh> hey vish
<vish> o/
<nisshh> how come whenever i join a channel there are at least 10-20 people i know in it
<nisshh> devildante: not a chance :)
<devildante> nisshh: but I want to bite people :(
<gorilla> nisshh: the internet is collapsing.. hence you meet everyone that you passed when it was expanding.
<vish> nisshh: hmm , your wiki doesnt mention time available .. could your add "time available" to your wiki as well?
<kermiac> vish: I'll volunteer to mentor gorilla & nisshh as they're both in my loco & timezone. It also looks like my current students aren't going to be active. One of them replied but I haven't seen him online & the other still hasn't replied to my original email
<nisshh> vish: thats because i havent updated my wiki page since i signed up to the bugsquad
<vish> kermiac: oh even better! :)
<nisshh> gorilla: hehe
<vish> kermiac: so I'll just add them to your list?
<nisshh> vish: i didnt know you were on the bugsquad :)
<gorilla> nisshh: I'm a fan of the big crunch theory :-)
<kermiac> vish: yup, that sounds good... they're waiting for bugsquad approval too
<vish> kermiac: yeah , the old ones , might have lost intrest :_
<vish> nisshh: well , ubuntu needs help in a lot of places :)
<kermiac> vish: I'll send an email to the other 2 students early next week to see what's happening with them, but it looks like they've lost interest
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> kermiac: its ok, you have me now :)
<kermiac> nisshh: realistically it's a relatively close knit community. we run into people we know all over the place haha
<nisshh> yea, i realise that now
<gorilla> kermiac: hopefully now when running around a corner. :-)
<vish> gorilla: nisshh:  , could you mention your lp links here  , bdmurray is the only admin for bugsquad logged in here..  he'll add you once he notices it
<vish> gorilla: nisshh : I'll add you to the mentoring team  ,in the meanwhile..
<nisshh> vish: sure thing
<gorilla> vish: thanks.. no rush. :-)
<kermiac> gorilla: nice work with those bugs mate. I set 609343 as wishlist for you too
<gorilla> kermiac: if you can quickly knock out the duplicate tickets you can reduce the queue without too much hard work.
<kermiac> gorilla: that's very true
<kermiac> gorilla: nisshh do you guys use firefox?
<gorilla> kermiac: Yes, I do. I have galeon installed also.
<kermiac> gorilla: nisshh ok, please install the firefox lp improvements package from https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa. It will help make your triaging work a lot easier
<gorilla> kermiac: righto
<nisshh> kermiac: right
<nisshh> installing that now
<kermiac> gorilla: nisshh you can find out more info on them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/LaunchpadHacks  One of the main useful features of that package is the built in "standard response" so that you don't need to keep copy and pasting from the standard response wiki we discussed earler
<devildante> I'd like to add that if you don't use firefox but a greasemonkey -scripts capable browser (like chromium), you can download the scripts: bzr branch lp:launchpad-gm-scripts
<devildante> and installing the scripts one by one
<kermiac> devildante: that's right :)
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> makes it easy
<nisshh> kermiac: im pretty free now, you can get me started if you like
<kermiac> nisshh: ok mate, have you got any questions? have you looked through the BugSquad wiki pages I mentioned earlier?
<nisshh> kermiac: yea, done all that :)
<kermiac> gorilla: same questions apply to you too mate
<kermiac> nisshh: all good then, lets have at it :)
<nisshh> kermiac: and no questions, you answered all mine at the lesson today
<gorilla> kermiac: yes, I have had a read through.
<kermiac> nisshh: gorilla: excellent :)
<kermiac> nisshh: gorilla: pick a bug, any bug! :P
 * nisshh cant choose! too many!
<kermiac> we can walk through it
 * devildante bites nisshh
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> kermiac: how should i go about finding one?
<kermiac> nisshh: do you have any package you like that you want to help out with?
<kermiac> nisshh: if not, we can look at bugs w/o a package - http://is.gd/dE49D
<gorilla> kermiac: sounds like a plan.
<nisshh> kermiac: not really *sheepish grin* bugs w/o a package sounds good
<gorilla> found one bug 609134. It looks like a support issue to me.
<kermiac> nisshh: gorilla ok, try to find something in there... use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage to help you decide which package it should be assigned to
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609134 in ubuntu "I've lost my desktop and navigation windows. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609134
<kermiac> gorilla: I actually think I can see what the reporter is talking about here, but only because I have experienced it myself. It sounds like a known bug but I can't remember the bug number atm - I'll look for it
<kermiac> hmmm... I know the workaround is to swith VT's using CTRL+ALT+F1, then CTRL+ALT+F7 but I'm struggling to find the master bug report atm
<kermiac> s/swith/switch
<kermiac> gorilla: ^^
<devildante> it seems everyone here loves vim :)
<penguin42> oh yes :-)
<nisshh> kermiac: bug 609054 looks like a feature request
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609054 in ubuntu "Equalizer for Sound (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609054
<nisshh> kermiac: mark as invalid?
<devildante> nisshh: guide the user to ubuntu brainstorm, I think
<kermiac> gorilla: actually, scratch that... it;s getting too late for me to think straight. sorry mate thhe bug I was thinking of is a lucid bug & the reporter is using karmic
<gorilla> kermiac: Ahhh.
<nisshh> devildante: i think the user just doesnt know about the equilizers in the repos
<devildante> nisshh: ... well I didn't know too :p
<gorilla> nisshh: it's possibly an suport question. I'd call it incomplete.
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> i agree
<devildante> I agree too
<nisshh> meh
<gorilla> nisshh: change it!
<kermiac> nisshh: yup, convert 609054 to a question mate
<nisshh> done
<nisshh> set to invalid
<nisshh> no woops
<nisshh> i mean incomplete
<gorilla> Bug 606215 sounds incomplete.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 606215 in ubuntu "Alternate 10.04 cannot be installed via USB (affects: 1) (heat: 568)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606215
<devildante> nisshh: It would be better if you explained why the bug is Incomplete
<kermiac> nisshh: hang on mate
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> i will
<kermiac> nisshh: I would have just converted it to a question
<penguin42> I've seen quite a few people around with problems USB booting; but don't know the details
<devildante> nisshh: There are canned responses at wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<nisshh> kermiac: how?
<kermiac> nisshh: were you not paying attention in the session ealier? :P
<gorilla> penguin42: Agreed but I would need details about the hardware (laptop/desktop/external usb hub)
<penguin42> yeh
<kermiac> nisshh: see the "convert to question" link on the top right corner of the bug report
<nisshh> kermiac: yea, i was, i missed that part
<nisshh> oh, duh yea
<kermiac> nisshh: if you want bonus points, mention a wiki page or some other useful link that discusses the equalisers in the question it creates on the answers tracker. It's not necessary for you to do that, but it's nice to respond if you know what's going on
<nisshh> kermiac: use the default response as given by that addon you had me install?
<penguin42> thing is, I won't put stuff in brainstorm because it still after many years still won't allow https and asks for a login insecurely
<kermiac> nisshh: when you click on "convert to question" it should already have pre-filled info as a response
<nisshh> kermiac: wait, we have points? :)
<nisshh> kermiac: yea
<kermiac> nisshh: yup, "kermiac-is-my-mentor" points :P
<nisshh> lol
<gorilla> lol.. Take me to you mentor.
<kermiac> haha!
<nisshh> kermiac: its amazing how many people report missing features or things they want as bugs!
<devildante> those points can also protect against my bites :p
<nisshh> oh good
<kermiac> nisshh: yup, it's very common
<nisshh> ill need lots then
<nisshh> kermiac: yea
<kermiac> devildante: haha... the more you threaten to bite, the more they think they need those points ;)
<gorilla> nisshh: At work we had an term UCI which stood for Unconfirmed Customer Issue... Customers could not log bugs directly but has to file it as an issue instead.
<devildante> Isn't issue = bug somewhat?
<kermiac> gorilla: that sounds very similar to what the answers tracker is for
<nisshh> yea
<gorilla> devildante: yes.. but an issue could be due to a configuration issue or a network infrastructure problem.
<devildante> gorilla: oh, okay
<nisshh> kermiac: so the best place to look for bugs would be to filter it down to all the brand new ones?
<devildante> nisshh: you can check the new bugs with this feed: http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom
<kermiac> nisshh: nice work with converting that to a question... you're not looking for the bonus points by following up on the answer tracker?
<gorilla> kermiac: nisshh which package is bug 604838 relating to?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 604838 in ubuntu "Logitech USB Headphones 350 don't work (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604838
<kermiac> devildante: thanks mate, I had forgoten about those feeds!
<devildante> kermiac: np
<devildante> gorilla: the linux package?
<gorilla> devildante: yes.
<nisshh> kermiac: not at the moment, im busy updating my wiki page :)
<nisshh> devildante: thanks ill keep an eye on that
<kermiac> nisshh: no probs mate :)
<nisshh> vish: updated my wiki page to include my available times: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanMacnish
<vish> cool!
<kermiac> devildante: the way this is supposed to work is I say "gorilla, which package do *you* think it should be filed against?" and then we make the students learn ;)
<devildante> kermiac: okay, sorry for that
<kermiac> devildante: no probs mate. we can't spoon feed them... we need to *guide* them :)
<nisshh> kermiac: 609301
<nisshh> oops
<nisshh> bug 609301
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609301 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] epanet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609301
<kermiac> nisshh: I would advise not touching "needs packaging" bugs
<nisshh> kermiac: ok, cool
 * nisshh backs away slowly...
<kermiac> they have a special procedure that needs to be followed :)
<gorilla> kermiac: Agreed about those.. they need dev time at some stage.
<gorilla> okay bug 604838 is suggesting kdebase source package but it could also be kernel driver issue.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 604838 in ubuntu "Logitech USB Headphones 350 don't work (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604838
<kermiac> gorilla: realistically, all bugs need a dev at some stage. our job is simply to ensure the reports contain all the info required for a dev to work on them
<crimsun_> devildante: / gorilla: that isn't a linux bug. The user doesn't know to use a separate program (pavucontrol, which needs to be installed manually).
<crimsun_> devildante: / gorilla: I recommend you convert that bug to a question, and we can follow up separately if necessary.
<devildante> I'm not kermiac's student :p
<nisshh> kermiac: bug 607995
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 607995 in ubuntu "Poptropica no longer holds account information (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607995
<gorilla> crimsun_: which bug were you referring to?
<gorilla> hi MoLE_
<crimsun_> gorilla: 604838, which you asked about
<MoLE_> hi gorilla
<kermiac> sorry nisshh, gorilla, it's awesome to see how keen you guys are atm but I've got to go get some sleep guys.
<kermiac> hi MoLE_
<gorilla> kermiac: okay.. thanks for the tute.
<nisshh> sure
<MoLE_> catch you tomorrow kermiac
<devildante> bye kermiac :)
<kermiac> ok cya all later
<nisshh> kermiac: cya
<nisshh> gorilla: how are you liking it so far?
<kermiac> nisshh: gorilla: MoLE_: feel free to ask more questions in here... as you can see there are a lot of helpful people here who are more than happy to help :)
<nisshh> kermiac: yea, i think ill fix the one im on now, then go watch a movie and go to bed :)
<gorilla> nisshh: I have trigaed bugs professionally before. just a matter of learning LP and the product.
<nisshh> gorilla: right, cool
<gorilla> nisshh: nah.. Boring as but someone had to do it. :-)
<nisshh> gorilla: lol
<devildante> sorry guys, I've got to quit
<devildante> got some stuff to do
<devildante> okay, see ya all
<abhijit> is it compulsory to install all this things mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash to be able to create bug report?
<abhijit> kermiac, ^^
<gorilla> Question: When converting a bug into a question, Should I add relevant comments such as pavucontrol as mentioned by devildante earlier?
<charlie-tca> abhijit: To get a good backtrace/stacktrace/valgrind log, you need to install whatever is listed for that version of Ubuntu.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<charlie-tca> gorilla: Normally, I will convert the bug to the question, then go to the question and give an answer
<gorilla> charlie-tca: okay.. I tend to agree. :-)
<charlie-tca> I think kermiac went away.... something about being tired now.
<crimsun_> gorilla: just to clarify, I mentioned that program
<crimsun_> (not to draw credit away but to deflect possible blame away from him/her :-)
<gorilla> crimsun_: Opps.. sorry. My mistake.
<abhijit> brb
<gorilla> eww.. timeout error on edge.
<crimsun_> retrying is normally sufficient
<gorilla> crimsun_: yep.. but same error message.
<charlie-tca> give it a minute or two, try again
<abhijit> kermiac, I am following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and while doing sudo apt-get install freecol-dbgsym=2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1 it gives me error coudnt find package.
<abhijit> vish, you free?
<gorilla> abhijit: kermiac has wandered off to do something, possibly get some sleep.
<abhijit> gorilla, ok
<abhijit> anyone please help
<crimsun_> sec, looking
<crimsun_> (very slow 'net connection currently)
<abhijit> crimsun_, ok
<gorilla> abhijit: I only see freecol in the repository. I'm running lucid.
<abhijit> gorilla, i am comlpletely confused. that page told to install yelp debug symbols. how to install freecol debug symbols
<charlie-tca> abhijit: instead of yelp, use the name of the application you need
<charlie-tca> it says yelp-dbgsym, you need to substitute freecol: freecol-dbgsym
<abhijit> charlie-tca, yes I had used read in above posts
<abhijit> charlie-tca,  sudo apt-get install freecol-dbgsym=2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1
<charlie-tca> sorry, I got lost for a few minutes
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<charlie-tca> some applications won't have debug symbols, too
<abhijit> charlie-tca, then how to create crash report for freecol?
<charlie-tca> You might be able to use gdb trace instead
<abhijit> charlie-tca, what to use in gdb trace in this step: run <arguments, if any>
<abhijit> charlie-tca, for freecol
<charlie-tca> Try to do this one instead -
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<crimsun_> specifically, freecol does not have a -dbgsym package
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<abhijit> crimsun_, I see
<charlie-tca> For some applications, no trace is possible so you have to just ask for specific details. Might get /var/log/dpkg.log or demsg or even ~/.xsession-errors
<charlie-tca> to get something with the actual issue in it to help the developers solve it
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<abhijit> charlie-tca, should i submit ubuntu bug or freecol bug?
<gorilla> How do we triage Maverick 10.10 bugs?
<charlie-tca> submit freecol bug
<charlie-tca> gorilla: same as any other bug
<abhijit> charlie-tca, yes submitting.
<charlie-tca> just add the tag "maverick"
<charlie-tca> gorilla: if you don't have maverick to confirm them and no one has, just leave it alone until someone else confirms it
<abhijit> I just submitted bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecol/+bug/609503 can anyone please set importance?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 609503 in freecol (Ubuntu) "freecol crashes after some playing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> It is not a good idea to confirm your own bugs, ever
<abhijit> charlie-tca, i have tested it for so many times now.
<gorilla> charlie-tca: okay. thanks.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, kermiac told me to confirm it
<charlie-tca> he did?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> and what importance do you want?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, because some bug already exiss which are closed due to some unknows reason. but the bug is not solved. thats why he suggested to open new bug with confirmed status
<abhijit> charlie-tca, critical
<gorilla> I have found that Bug 609487 appears to be the same as Debians bug 543618. How can I link those together? Just a comment?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609487 in extremetuxracer (Ubuntu) "etracer error: Couldn't chdir to /usr/share/games/extremetuxracer/courses/events/a-tux_racer/challenge_one (No such file or directory) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609487
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 543618 in mailman "test breaks if existing mailman.cfg is found (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543618
<charlie-tca> Can we reference any of the closed bugs?
<erkan^> yofel ?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, may be
<erkan^> ow, i see that he is away :(
<charlie-tca> Importance is decided by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<charlie-tca> gorilla: click project in the launchpad bug. It will ask for the URL and you can paste the debian bug URL in
<abhijit> charlie-tca, its critical because all freecol users are affecting and they are completely unable to use freecol.
<gorilla> charlie-tca: okay thanks.
<abhijit> --all freecol ubuntu users--
<charlie-tca> abhijit: is freecol a game or an application you need to use?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, its a game
<charlie-tca> Also, it is in universe, not main, so only those users that install it will find it doesn't work.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> Normally, that will be Medium - A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, does that strace log file will contain any pricate data / sensational data?
<charlie-tca> Critical is affecting default installation, for almost everyone
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok. set as medium
<charlie-tca> I will examine the log
<abhijit> charlie-tca, i have set it ti private.
<abhijit> to*
<gorilla> charlie-tca: sorry, I can't find the project link/button that you mentioned?
<charlie-tca> gorilla: under the yellow highlighted line, "Also affects project"
<erkan^> who have a QTM too?
<charlie-tca> abhijit: okay. The log is downloading for me
<gorilla> charlie-tca: Ahh. thanks. I'm on it. Might get some sleep after this one.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<charlie-tca> erkan^: What is QTM?
<abhijit> brb
<erkan^> QTM is a blogger software
<erkan^> http://qtm.blogistan.co.uk/
<charlie-tca> gorilla: np, keep up the good work
<erkan^> charlie-tca, use you blogger.com ?
<charlie-tca> No, I use wordpress
<gorilla> charlie-tca: I'd rather ask questions than bumble through making errors based on bad assumptions.
<erkan^> ok
<charlie-tca> gorilla: agreed. I would rather answer questions than to have to fix mistakes, too.
<charlie-tca> I just don't seem to be very good with answers sometimes
<erkan^> I use a blogger. Perhaps do you know how must I a setting for a blogger in QTM, see a picture: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEme_uL--wI/AAAAAAAAAkE/0nAXP3iYHic/s640/account%20for%20qtm.png
<gorilla> charlie-tca: that's okay. I'm not the greatest wordsmith either :-)
<charlie-tca> abhijit: I am not seeing anything private in the file. Just a user name.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<abhijit> charlie-tca, then shld i mark it as public?
<charlie-tca> however, appears this is a problem - OT (No such file or directory)
<abhijit> charlie-tca, what is ot?
<charlie-tca> well, I seem to me missing letters here. should be "enoent" in capital letters
<gorilla> hmmm  bugs 178038 and 141613 are dup's but I'm not sure which is to make as the master ticket.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 178038 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 2938) (dups: 11) (heat: 13415)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178038
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper (Mandriva) (and 1 other project) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 624) (dups: 68) (heat: 4313)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141613
<crimsun_> those are ridiculous heat stats
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<gorilla> crimsun_: there are a rediculous number of dups linked to those two.
<crimsun_> yeah, I remember when I actually did the bulk of maintenance work on flashplugin-nonfree ;)
<charlie-tca> gorilla: Is 178038 got any recent dups?
<charlie-tca> 141613 shows it has been fixed
<gorilla> charlie-tca: 178038 has a dup 453924 which was reported on 2009-10-18.
<charlie-tca> You could close it based on the other bug being fixed, if they are exactly the same
<charlie-tca> abhijit: bug 609503 done
<ubot2`> charlie-tca: Bug 609503 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/609503 is private
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok
<gorilla> charlie-tca: I think they are the same issue.
<charlie-tca> abhijit: and changed from private
<abhijit> charlie-tca, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> yw
<charlie-tca> gorilla: Since bug 141613 does not have a valid stacktrace, it is not possible to determine if they are duplicates. That is probably why they are both open
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper (Mandriva) (and 1 other project) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 624) (dups: 68) (heat: 4313)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141613
<gorilla> charlie-tca: Ahhh. I'll leave it alone then?
<charlie-tca> 141613 shows it has been fixedthe Fix released shown here appears to be for the Mandriva bug, not for us.
<charlie-tca> yup
<nigelb> kermiac: oops, was leaving work when you pinged last
<penguin42> charlie-tca: The nspluginwrapper has been SO long running though
<charlie-tca> so what? Bug 1 has been longer
<penguin42> charlie-tca: True, but the fact that nspluginwrapper one doesn't have a valid backtrace probably doesn't mean much
<charlie-tca> It does mean you can not determine if it is really a duplicate, though
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I guess so, but what do you do with something that seg's all over the place; most of the backtraces for that probably end up in the flash binary
<charlie-tca> I don't understand what you are asking. I was assisting a person with determining whether or not two bugs were duplicates.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: nspluginwrapper segs all over the place; normally in non-packaged binaries and has a very odd stack structure I guess (32/64 mix) so it's pretty rare to get useful backtraces; to me if you have a bunch of segs on nspluginwrapper none of which have useful backtraces I'd merge them
<charlie-tca> Your experience tells you that. I can not use that justification to do it with someone just learning how to triage
<penguin42> that's fair
<erkan^> !bug  python-gtkhtml2
<erkan^> bug  python-gtkhtml2
<erkan^> bugs python-gtkhtml2
<erkan^> !bugs python-gtkhtml2
<ubot2`> erkan^: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> erkan^: what are you looking for?
<erkan^> can someone me help how install I  python-gtkhtml2
<charlie-tca> Support is in #ubuntu or #kubuntu or #xubuntu
<njin> Hy guys, in the today's build there's a serious bug in libgcc_s.so.1 and pratically nothings work, except somre apps, in a case like this, what can i do to collect the info to report the bug ?
<sense> njin: Try to start applications from the command line/terminal and collect the output.
<njin> hothing works
<njin> *nothigs works,
<njin> sense. is an input/output error
<sense> njin: Collect the warning messages and errors you get and attach those to your bug report.
<njin> sense: i make a photo because firefox don't work
<sense> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> i have a case where i cannot hibernate because i did not install the proprietary graphic driver, can it be considered a bug?
<JoeMaverickSett> bug as in the open source graphic driver does not work properly!
<sense> JoeMaverickSett: Sure!
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, how do i report that?
<sense> JoeMaverickSett: Just first make sure that the bug isn't already reported.
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, oh! okie!
<sense> JoeMaverickSett: What is the package of your open source driver?
<sense> You should check either that or the kernel.
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, i'm not really sure. but my graphic card is ATI.
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, could you guide me how to check either of them?
<sense> JoeMaverickSett: xserver-xorg-video-ati is the package of the open source ati driver.
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, oh! never knew that. :(
<sense> JoeMaverickSett: You could do a general bug search at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, alrighty. i'll do that.
<JoeMaverickSett> sense, thanks.
<sense> you're welcome!
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<xteejx> Hey guys, any of you here?
<penguin42> nope
<xteejx> :P
<chilicuil> hi there, are the lp gm scripts currently broken?
<yofel> chilicuil: broken as in? (they work for me)
<chilicuil> yofel: ummm, I've just download them, restarted firefox but I dont see anything diferent, I've already saw the screenshots, I used the bz repo: https://code.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master , how did u install them=
<yofel> chilicuil: 'firefox-lp-improvements' is really installed? Should work after a firefox restart..
<chilicuil> yofel: I downloaded the js files one by one, I've not installed anything else
<yofel> err, please installl the package
<yofel> they need to be properly set up for firefox, which the package does and I don't know how to do by hand
<chilicuil> yofel: I've installed the firefox-lp-improvements package and now it works, thx =)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-25
<penguin42> what's the story on what is allowed to ptrace and what isn't ? Is there some mechanism for debug tools to turn ptrace on for a backtrace or is it always off unless I manually wiggle the sysconf value
<yofel> well, there is a mechanism, but apachelogger just filed bug 609597 as it still doesn't work right in KDE :/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609597 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot PTRACE (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609597
<yofel> there is a sysctl value if you want to turn ptrace_scope off in general
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh that's the one I noticed actually; but why is it assigned to Linux?
<yofel> because the code that checks if ptrace is allowed to access the memory is part of the kernel
<yofel> bug 603716 was the last one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 603716 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot PTRACE subthreads due to Yama (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603716
 * penguin42 is curious about how it's controlled
<penguin42> I cant' see anything in the lkml patch that does anything other than make it switchable in proc
<penguin42> oh I guess maybe they could give the programs CAP_SYS_PTRACE
<yofel> penguin42: there was https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-June/030939.html
<penguin42> thanks
<penguin42> yofel: I guess that will lead to some creative poking of debuggers by evil people
<MoLE_> Hi guys, I'm looking for some help improving bug 605199
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 605199 in ubuntu "mavererick netbook iso fails at desktop in virtualbox (affects: 1) (heat: 567)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605199
<MoLE_> Anyone care to assist?
 * penguin42 looks
 * MoLE_ thanks penguin42 
<penguin42> MoLE_: So you don't say what actually happens when it fails - black screen? random junk? Does it still respond to anything?
<MoLE_> Ok, I can add that.
 * penguin42 wonders what should be done to bug 609089 - I suppose I can see why he wants that, but all the gnome-terminals are a single instance these days by default
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609089 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "xkill kills all gnome-terminal instances (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609089
<penguin42> MoLE_: If you send the guest a ctrl-alt-f1 does it switch to a text console?  What was the last thing you see on the screen before it stops?  Do you get any more/different if you remove the quiet/splash from the boot
<MoLE_> penguin42, I can't figure out how to send the guest a ctrl-alt-f1, or I may have had more luck troubleshooting.
 * penguin42 tries to remember virutal box
<MoLE_> Ok I've updated the bug penguin42
<penguin42> MoLE_: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=9615&sid=c79dce75d9b09436397acb59992a316f
<MoLE_> penguin42, how can I remove quite / splash from the boot screen?
<MoLE_> too easy
<MoLE_> thanks
<penguin42> MoLE_: I can't remember the CD boot, but I'm fairly sure sometime before it starts the main part of the boot you get the option of editing the kernel parameters
<MoLE_> I'll get back later with more info thanks penguin42
<penguin42> no problem
<MoLE_> kermiac can you help me with bug 605199
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 605199 in unity (Ubuntu) "mavererick netbook iso fails at desktop in virtualbox (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605199
<enav1> hi people i want to see the ubuntu hardware blacklist pleas... but i dont know where it is
<kermiac> sorry MoLE_ I don't have time to go through it with you atm. One thing you might want to try is to see if the livecd produces the same behaviour on that machine to ensure it's not a virtualbox issue
<kermiac> MoLE_: I'll subscribe to the bug report & try to have a look at it with you when I have some time to spare
<MoLE_> sure
<kermiac> MoLE_: ok, please let me know how you go with using the livecd. I've seen some weird things happen in a VM that I have been unable to reproduce when using a physical machine
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<SwedeMike> my mplayer hasn't worked without "-ao alsa" for at least a month on either of my 10.04 machines. I find http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2010-May/079932.html but no corresponding bug in LP, could someone who has better launchpad search skills please see if there is a bug already, and if not, I'll file one.
<SwedeMike> hm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/575368 might be it?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 575368 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "opening mplayer stops sound (affects: 4) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> SwedeMike, mailing list has a solution might work http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2010-May/079933.html
<SwedeMike> om26er: yes, workaround are available, but I think this is a typical problem that should be solved "for real"
<om26er> SwedeMike, the bug you linked says the problem is fixed with lucid updates. you should report a new bug
<SwedeMike> "I can also confirm that the updated package (libopenal1) in lucid-proposed", where does it say this has been pushed out?
<SwedeMike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal/+bug/351732 says "status:   New -> Fix Committed "
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 351732 in openal (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "OpenAL crackling issue (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<om26er> SwedeMike, becuase the last comment was 2months ago so It should definately be in lucid updates
<SwedeMike> om26er: is there any way to tell? what is the process of a package going from proposed to actually released?
<om26er> its should be in updates as there is no lucid-proposed version here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft
<yofel> odd, the changelog says '(LP: #351732, #516435)' but it didn't close the bug
<yofel> maybe beacause the package was wrong
<SwedeMike> om26er: "2010-05-13 22:13 /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1.12.854" so it does seem like I have the new openal
<yofel> SwedeMike: what does 'apt-cache policy libopenal1' says for Installed ?
<SwedeMike>   Installed: 1:1.12.854-0ubuntu1~lucid1
<yofel> that's right then
<yofel> closing the bug
<njin> Hello, in iso testing we need this, can someone triage it bug 608382
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 608382 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Error: Unkown keyword in configuration file (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
 * nigelb pokes hggdh re: evolution hook :D
<nigelb> micahg: around?
<micahg> nigelb: kinds
<micahg> *kinda
<devildante> hi everyone
<nigelb> micahg: hm, hold on, I'll get the bug list
<nigelb> need your help with reviewing a few firefox patches
<micahg> nigelb: no.....................
<micahg> nigelb: later? :)
<nigelb> hahaha, ok
 * micahg is running on no sleep
 * nigelb kicks micahg out of IRC to bed
<micahg> nigelb: you can unsub reviewers to bug 585061
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 585061 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Segfaults in nsUrlClassifierDBService.cpp when homedir is inaccessible (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585061
<BlackZ> micahg: is the bug fixed upstream?
<micahg> BlackZ: no, but it's being reviewed...the reviewers team can't do anything with Firefox patches for the most part as we generally will not include them in Ubuntu unless upstream approves
<BlackZ> micahg: yeah, I seen
<BlackZ> unsubscribing, thanks
<nigelb> BlackZ: nooo
<nigelb> I dealt with it already
<BlackZ> nigelb: ok, go ahead :P
<nigelb> BlackZ: I mean.  I already did the needful.  Added "patch-forwarded-upstream" tag.
<BlackZ> nigelb: I refreshed the page now :)
<nigelb> :)
<BlackZ> micahg: so no need to unsubscribe the team ;)
<micahg> BlackZ: that's up to you guys
<BlackZ> micahg: thanks for the notice
<nigelb> ok, so 1469 more to go
<nigelb> 34 down
<BlackZ> nigelb: cool
<nigelb> I guess I'll take a break for today and clear up another 20 or so tomorrow
<BlackZ> nigelb: great :)
<micahg> nigelb: better idea, email me the list at your convenience and I'll take a look
<nigelb> micahg: ok!
<nigelb> damn! you're good! You've got better concentration running on fumes than me on all cylinders
<nigelb> I saw the epiphany bug and didn't think of the package being wrong ;)
<micahg> nigelb: I saw it in my email and it said the upstream project was a boulderdash clone
<gorilla> Hi Guy, I have installed Maverick Alpha 2 and have found that the Arduino package adds an entry to both Electronics and Programming menu, could that be a bug?
<yofel> no, applications can be in more than one menu category
<penguin42> hmm, in a way it makes sense you know
<gorilla> yofel: okay, thanks.
<nigelb> crimsun_: suggestion for the volume bug? patch-needswork?
<njin> we have a bug from mark ? bug 609787 he's a triger too ??
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609787 in unity "Ubuntu button edge should be grooved not shadowed (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609787
<njin> *triager
<JoeMaverickSett> sometimes an application crashes and apport tries to collect information about the crash, but then it says this *** application is not a genuine package, what should i do then to report the bug?
<njin> micahg: around ?
<yofel> JoeMaverickSett: the package has to be from the official ubuntu archive if you want to report a crash, we don't support 3rd party or ppa packages
<njin> yofel. can you help me ?
<yofel> about?
<JoeMaverickSett> yofel, so if i keep updating certain packages from ppa(s), does that mean that i would not be able to report?
<njin> yofel: in Places-computer i've the icon of floppy0, but my system haven't any floppy, at wich package assign the bug ?
<JoeMaverickSett> yofel, the updates should come from ubuntu update itself?
<yofel> JoeMaverickSett: we only support the application version in the ubuntu archive, if you're using an updated version then you can't report a crash with apport, since we don't support that
<yofel> you can certainly use apport-unpack or apport-retrace and send the crash report manually do the developers or the ppa owner
<yofel> s/do/to/
<JoeMaverickSett> yofel, oh! got it. thanks
<yofel> njin: as I don't have a floppy entry here in kde, perhaps nautilus? (I don't have a /media/floppy entry here too so maybe that needs to be removed, then it would be something else)
<njin> yofel: ok, i open a bug against nautilus then. Thanks
<charlie-tca> njin: Mark is not a triager, but he does report bugs at times and we triage them
<njin> charlie-tca: he has an excellent view !
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> and he will even answer if you need more information for it
<njin> Bill never do these !  W Mark
<JoeMaverickSett> i have a case where my laptop hibernate do not work because i did not install the proprietary graphic driver, everytime it will boot up with screen glitches, so i have to restart the kernel, in that case how do i see the results at the time of error?
<JoeMaverickSett> after restarting kernel and rebooting the laptop
<penguin42> JoeMaverickSett: There is normally a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old from the previous start of X
<penguin42> JoeMaverickSett: Also I think /var/log/dmesg.0 and boot.0 or possibly just at the top of the current files I think depending on timing
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, if i can get info from there i can file it as a bug?
<penguin42> JoeMaverickSett: You can file it as a bug with or without that info, but with would be useful
<penguin42> I'm fairly sure ther e is a page on diganosing hibernate issues
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, it seems that it would be informative if i can show that, right?
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, and one thing is that apport won't even know that issue happened.
<penguin42> JoeMaverickSett: is this Radeon or Nvidia?
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, Radeon
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, it seems sort of rare a thing like mine happens.
<penguin42> OK, well I guess it's one of linux or xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<penguin42> no; hibernate problems are common
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, i mean like screen glitches and all on reboot from hibernation.
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, i might also be wrong.
<penguin42> no, I don't think it's that unusual - the graphics drivers interoperate with the bios and the boot sequence in a very complex way and often the bioses and graphics drivers and kernel all interact in a broken way
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, and i'm not really sure it should be called a screen glitch, it sort of like all colours are jumbled up.
<penguin42> JoeMaverickSett: Have you got a camera? Attaching a picture might be reasoanble
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, yup, i'm thinking of doing it.
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, after i've taken the pic and all. might come back here and take help from you guys to file a bug if necessary.
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, might be of use to the community
<penguin42> JoeMaverickSett: Even better, you might get your bug fixed!
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, yup. hoping it does. coz i think ubuntu works better with the open source graphic driver
<JoeMaverickSett> penguin42, even now switching from application with key bindings are a bit laggy with the proprietary driver, that's what i feel
<charlie-tca> Will apport-collect -p add a new source to an existing report?
<charlie-tca> bug 607478
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 607478 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport-collect didnt add to bug also affects project (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607478
<yofel> currently it won't, not sure if that would be useful or not
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<yofel> charlie-tca: why brainstorm? o.O
<vish> hehe , i tried unity and noting seems to launch in my system ;p
<vish> finally got a terminal open but could not type anything!
<vish> for some reason keys got mapped to something else ;)
<vish> and ended up copy-pasting letters from the about box to execute commands :D
<vish> boy tough crowd tonite! ;p
<charlie-tca> yofel: because it may be a useful suggestion. We can gather some opinions on it there
<yofel> yes, but the wiki page says too
<yofel> Note: If it is a request to add a feature to a specific program it should be forwarded to the upstream developers instead.
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is upstream for it, isn't it?
<yofel> that's a feature request for apport-collect, not a general idea to improve ubuntu
<charlie-tca> and, it is not a request to add it, it is a report about it being broken
<charlie-tca> It is not broken, it simply is not there
<penguin42> it would be nice to have stuff like that and reminders on the launchpad bug pages to tell people what to do
<yofel> sure, but that would be a usability bug in that case
<penguin42> a usability bug for a missing feature?
<yofel> penguin42: well, the reporter thought that -p will add a task for the package, but it doesn't -> usability bug, considering that it never did that I would say it's wishlist, but it's still a but IMO
<yofel> *still a bug
<penguin42> yeh
<yofel> and IMHO brainstorm should only be used for large changes where a lot of users will be affected and discussion is neccessary, here we're only talking about a small feature of apport that not many people know about
<charlie-tca> You are welcome to change it, then
<penguin42> is it just something which world need changing in apport or would it need a corresponding change in launchpad?
<yofel> penguin42: afaik you can already add new tasks by launchpadlib, would have to look check if that's really the case though
<penguin42> ok, my point is if it would require a change to both then it would require various people to agree, so brainstorm etc is probably useful; but if it's just something that would need changing in apport to clal an existing interface maybe just the bug would do
<yofel> yep, there is a addTask(...) function
 * penguin42 disappears
<grold> hi all, how to show that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/609545 also affect Lucid Ubuntu release?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 609545 in youtube-dl (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Fails to download videos (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<charlie-tca> grold: it shows it already fixed in Ubuntu Lucid.
<charlie-tca> The bug was originally reported against lucid in ubuntu.
<grold> no - it fexed in ubuntu development (maverick) release
<charlie-tca> Ooops, I see that now. We can add a lucid task by clicking on nominate for release. Then a SRU will need to be done to have the change put into lucid
<grold> i dit this (nominate for lucid) and that's all?
<charlie-tca> yes, but without a SRU it won't happen
<grold> but now this bug looks like it fixed
<charlie-tca> in lucid?
<grold> it don't showed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/ and
<grold> neither https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/youtube-dl/
<grold> for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libx11/+bug/507062 - in the header of the bug - it's showed that  bug affects Lucid
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 507062 in libx11 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed. (affects: 313) (dups: 181) (heat: 1727)" [High,Triaged]
<grold> how to make the same with my bug?
<vish> !sru
<ubot2`> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vish> grold: ^
<grold> ok
<grold> i nominated the bug for lucid
<grold> and subscribed untuntu-sru
<grold> what i dit wrong?
<vish> grold: which bug are you talking about? just checked one bug now , and it has a lucid task already open
<grold> this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/609545
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 609545 in youtube-dl (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Fails to download videos (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<vish> grold: oh , you are triaging .. or are you interested in the fix yourself?
<vish> not that it matters just curious ;)
<vish> grold: btw , user mentions 9.04 , not lucid..
<grold> now i want to know how to label this bug for lucid
<grold> i think he means 10.04
<vish> probably..
<grold> he means it in initial messages
<grold> i checkes in 10.04 - and may approve the bug
<vish> grold: i'm not familar with that package , but you can cherrypick the patch and do the needful as mentioned in the wiki
<vish> grold: update the bug description , add a debdiff ..
<grold> vish: ok
<grold> but i still have a question
<micahg> grold: BTW, one shouldn't subscribe ubuntu-sru anymore, that would be done by whoever uploads the debdiff
<micahg> grold: one would attach a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<grold> how to show in launshpad bug header that it affects Lucid (like it made for expamle in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libx11/+bug/507062 )
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 507062 in libx11 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed. (affects: 313) (dups: 181) (heat: 1727)" [High,Triaged]
<micahg> grold: only a MOTU or core-dev can do that
<devildante> micahg: or ubuntu-bugcontrol (?)
<micahg> devildante: no
<grold> thanks
<vish> devildante: why bug control ?
<vish> they have no control over that ;)
<devildante> vish: micahg: okay, many thx
<vish> grold: that happens only when they approve the nomination , those not in the core-dev can only nominate
<grold> but now the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/609545 looks like it fixed in ubuntu (and in debian) and not showing anywhere -> will lose?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 609545 in youtube-dl (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Fails to download videos (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<micahg> vish: MOTU can accept universe :)
<vish> and MOTU ofcourse ,..
 * vish was just being lazy :)
<vish> hehe , i knew micahg would correct that! , should have just typed it :)
<micahg> grold: no, the nomination will be addressed eventually, a debdiff would speed things along as you can subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<micahg> vish: I didn't know MOTU could until a few days ago :)
<vish> ah yeah , i noticed that a couple of weeks ago too
<crimsun_> nigelb: which volume bug?
<vish> grold: fixed usually means fixed in the dev release , so in theory the bug should not exist in a released version and we should have no bugs in releases :)
<vish> grold: and if we have a bug in the released version , we nominate the fix for a release ;)
<vish> hope that was confusing enough :D
<grold> :)
<grold> thanks all
<chilicuil> hi, I'm just starting to triage, I'd like to help with some easy ones, how can I search for the bugs who dont have a package assigned in lp yet?
<vish> chilicuil: http://tiny.cc/s36xt
<chilicuil> vish: thx :)
<vish> np..
<micahg> vish: I think you should show both URLs on the wiki
<vish> micahg: i havent removed it , i just hid the long one?  why two of the same?
<micahg> vish: people might want to craft their own URLs
<vish> hmm , well they can when the open the link too :)
<chilicuil> should I assign 'alsa-base' or 'linux' to the bug 609558?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609558 in ubuntu "Can't get PC speaker to sound the system beep (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609558
<chilicuil> it looks to me, like it's an alsa-base related bug since he's unblacklisting 1 module
 * crimsun_ perks up
 * BUGabundo blinks
<BUGabundo> crimsun_: you are back!!!
<crimsun_> chilicuil: so, a bit of background on why that package doesn't (and shouldn't) have a package assigned: in lucid, there are two packages affecting that symptom _in addition to the specific hardware_: alsa-base and linux-image-2.6.32-foo. One simply can't triage it to affect both source packages (alsa-driver and linux, respectively), because ultimately it's a _hardware_ issue.
<crimsun_> chilicuil: the good news is that, well, you _can_ triage it to affect linux in ubuntu _maverick_, because we've already fixed it there.c
<chilicuil> crimsun_: ok, I got it, I'm gonna remove the package (I've already assigned to alsa-driver, lol), then if it's fixed can I just marked as "fixed released"?
<crimsun_> you can just reassign it to the linux source package, mark it fix released, and add a comment referencing bug 582350
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 582350 in linux (Ubuntu) "Please change CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE to 0 (affects: 1) (heat: 56)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582350
<crimsun_> the kernel configuration parameter CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE now acts on the hda beep driver that actually properly handles pc speaker as well in 2.6.35
<chilicuil> ok, I'll do that, thx for the extra information crimsun_ =)
<crimsun_> yw
<crimsun_> double you tee eff. 3D enhancement   : Analog Devices Phat Stereo
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-18
<hggdh> RenatoSilva: yes (ou sim, como preferires)
<RenatoSilva> hggdh: ok thanks
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<hggdh> jibel: already in?
<jibel> hggdh, pong
<hggdh> jibel: so... the day started for you?
<jibel> hggdh, the day started few hours ago.
<jibel> hggdh, And I can really say ... Good morning Sir :-)
<hggdh> jibel: heh. Good morning, sir. And a bad night, so far, for me :-)
<Nicodemus> Hi there, I wanted to report a bug on Launchpad, but instead I was linked to a pages that teaches on how to do so....
<Nicodemus> and I am not using Kubuntu, but Ubuntu 11.04 (natty)
<Nicodemus> so..
<Nicodemus> The nm-indicator-applet in the GUI does not shows all changes that a done on cmd-line....
<Nicodemus> The nm-indicator-applet in the GUI does not shows all changes that are done on cmd-line...., sorry for the typo... happens all the time to me
<brendand> Nicodemus - specific commands?
<Nicodemus> the only entrance in GUI-nm-indicator-applet-Menu that reports or stats correctly in the Menuentry is "Networking enabled" ( using German Language)
<Nicodemus> sorry, i am just a beginner and I don`t know how exactly to reproduce...., but i am using Keyboard only (because i am using a Notebook on my chest without a mouse? )
<Nicodemus> so I tried to connect to Internet without using mouse, and came across the idea to use the shell... to connect...
<Nicodemus> that was the time i discoverd... that not all changes done on cmd-line, effects the GUI-Menu-output onthefly...., but the "Network enabled"-entry does...
<Nicodemus> is affected....
<Nicodemus> only that Menu entry.. seemed to report correctly all the time....
<Nicodemus> brendand, e.g. , "nmcli nm enable true" works good
<Nicodemus> brendand, e.g. , "nmcli nm enable false" is also working good and shows up immedeatly in the Menuentry....
<brendand> Nicodemus - which commands don't work?
<Nicodemus> brendand, I never said that the commands don't work.... I am not able to verify that
<brendand> Nicodemus - i mean, which nmcli commands don't effect the GUI immediately?
<Nicodemus> I am using a internet stick, and as i remember it was something like....
<Nicodemus> "nmcli nm wwan off" and "nmcli nm wwan on"
<Nicodemus> The Menuentry "Mobile Boradband-Connection" is also.... strange to me...
<Nicodemus> disableling it will disconnect...
<Nicodemus> but enabling it would not enable the Internet-conncetion....
<Nicodemus> but if you are serious , you could check all Menuentries by yourself, using the cmd-line.....
<Nicodemus> is     nmcli nm-"wwan"     maybe only for "build-in"-devices ?
<Nicodemus> Wireless-Wide-Area_Network
<Nicodemus> but as far as i remember i was able to disconnect.... after some time .... could be a mistake also...
<jibel> bdmurray, jockey belongs to foundation or X or desktop ?
<jibel> bug 804709
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804709 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-backend crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) (affects: 13) (dups: 19) (heat: 146)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804709
<jibel> another catch all bug.
<bdmurray> jibel: desktop - pitti is the maintainer of it
<jibel> bdmurray, ok thanks
<htorque> hello everyone! what are the consequences of telling apport that i'm happy to help fixing the bug or that i just want a quick fix?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-19
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Just got bug 812602
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 812602 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/812602 is private
<alex_mayorga> anything else I can provide?
<ohsix> where can i get eyes on this? i had no luck undoing the rats nest https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/802276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802276 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "brightness adjust 3 steps from hard (Fn) keys (affects: 1) (heat: 158)" [Undecided,New]
<stef31> bonjour
<stef31> is it an english room ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<stef31> do you know the french room for bug on ubuntu ?
<pedro_> ubuntu-fr ?
<stef31> it's for specialy bug on ubuntu too ?
<davmor2> stef31: possibly not but they can certainly help you with bugs
<stef31> ok , i'll test to explain my bug . if i understand , i'll go to ubuntu-fr
<stef31> my graphic card is nvidia 6200, and drivers actived but not used ...
<stef31> and often , when i switch on my computer , resolution is really bad : 640 x 480 max
<stef31> i had delete and install an other time drivers
<stef31> but , bug always is here
<pedro_> Folks if you're part of the ubuntu-bugcontrol, could you please give us input on the application of the canonical-server team ?
<hggdh> mine is there already
<charlie-tca> I did too, didn't I?
<hggdh> yes sir, you did :-)
<hggdh> actually, we already have the votes, but I would really love to have more community input
<pedro_> indeed
 * charlie-tca thinks it is "apathy"
<SWAT> where should I preferbly file a bugreport/fix about a bluez issue (initscript) in Ubuntu (Debian unstable has a newer/fixed version)?
<micahg> SWAT: what's your goal?
<SWAT> micahg: getting proper a fix for Natty
<micahg> SWAT: you'll want to file a bug against bluez then describing the issue w/a test case, we'll need a patch for natty, oneiric would have to get the fix first though
<SWAT> micahg: oneiric will probably have it already, since it will use updated packages from upstream. I'm running Debian unstable on another machine
<micahg> SWAT: ah, ok, is the fix upstream?
<SWAT> in bluez-4.94 it is ;-)
<micahg> !sru | SWAT
<ubot4> SWAT: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<SWAT> basically bluetooth does not work due to an incorrect initscript, and the fix is really simple
<dtchen> SWAT: if you can file the bug and point out the patch now, I can do the SRU legwork and upload it to natty-proposed
<micahg> so, oneiric has 4.94, so we're good on that front, go ahead and file a bug w/a test case and a link to the upstream commit that fixes it if you have it
<seb128> it's not likely that bluetooth doesn't work and that didn't get noticed
<seb128> it's rather it's buggy in some cases right?
<SWAT> seb128: I was also suprised, but I tested with the LXDE natty install. Actually my dad noticed the bug, since bluetooth didn't work anymore after the upgrade.
<SWAT> don't have other systems with natty _and_ bluetooth
<seb128> well, I use bluetooth every week and it works fine on natty and oneiric
<SWAT> dtchen: reading now
<seb128> but I don't use LXDE
<seb128> the init script is hacked in ubuntu as well btw so it's likely that "new versions" will not fix it for you
<seb128> i.e I don't think we changed the init script between natty and oneiric
<SWAT> seb128: hmmm, okay. In my case (upgraded to natty and gnome to lxde) the default init script didn't work, but a simple 'start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --pidfile /var/run/bluetoothd.pid --exec $DAEMON' worked fine.
<seb128> SWAT, did you find an error in the init script?
<SWAT> seb128: yes, the 'start' command did not work, although it indicated it did.
<SWAT> I fixed it for him, so basically I just wanted to fix/report for others. I don't think people should nag about FLOSS software, if they don't contribute (or try to)
<seb128> SWAT, best to open a bug describing your issue and what you did, I'm not sure what is wrong right now but I know bluetooth work under GNOME or unity for others
<SWAT> seb128: alright, thanks for the info. Since this is a downstream issue, where should I preferbly post it?
<seb128> SWAT, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+filebug
<SWAT> dtchen: will post a regular bug report first, but thanks for the headsup
<SWAT> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> thank you!
<greg-g> ok, where is the bug report for Unity where it complains about windows going all the ef over the place when you go from dual monitor to single? :)
<dtchen> 4 more reviewed and uploaded for Patch Pilot.
<RenatoSilva> ubuntu-bug audio after asking some questions is running indefinitely, what do I do?
<RenatoSilva> I ran it because of this: http://pastie.org/2239582. The onboard audio is selected as default output. However, the front audio (headphone) only starts working after I "stimulate" it by plugging in some connector in the onboard hear jack. Doesn't happen in Windows, there the problem is different.
<RenatoSilva> if someone can help, /memo me please
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-20
<blkperl> so it appears the nvidia kernel module no longer works (fully updated alpha 2)
<evfool> ping brendand
<brendand> pong evfool
<evfool> about bug 329441 ... I just have found that there is  a context menu with check/uncheck all in update-manager, maybe the bug should be updated to be about the discoverability of these?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 329441 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Need to have select all and unselect all option when asking for installing updates (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329441
<evfool> brendand^
<mvo> evfool: yeah, that makes sense
<evfool> mvo: also, the Check all/Uncheck all maybe should be updated to select/unselect all, as there is a Check button
<evfool> mvo: and Check all and Check are not related at all... one checks for updates, the other selects all
<evfool> although it's hard to find a place to expose select/unselect all without cluttering the UI
<mvo> evfool: hm, interessting point. I guess select make indeed more sense than check
<evfool> mvo: anyway I guess it should be updated before translations freeze, even if the discoverability is not changed at all
<mvo> agreed
<evfool> mvo: I'll do it this week, along with some other string changes and bugfixes
<mvo> great, thanks. I will merge it right away
<brendand> evfool - on my system it says 'Tick All' and 'Untick All'. Are you guys translating from German?
<brendand> or maybe using US English?
<evfool> brendand: US English
<brendand> huh, interesting
<brendand> select is probably more widely translatable
<brendand> jibel - i need your help with a lightdm bug
<brendand> jibel - there are so many reports it's getting lost amongst them all
<jibel> brendand, how can I help ?
<brendand> you need to assign the bug to a team
<brendand> (i'm not sure can i do that)
<brendand> it's a tiny bit ridiculous that the only confirmed, non-dupe of this bug is Importance - Medium and not assigned
<brendand> i had set it to critical but somehow that one got marked as a duplicate and the 'master' bug is not even confirmed
<brendand> no idea how that happened
<brendand> i think maybe the retracer did it
<brendand> this is the master bug at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/811222
<ubot4> brendand: Error: Bug #811222 is private.
<brendand> oh, it needs to be unprivated
<brendand> let me check the Core Dump
<jibel> it already known and the master is critical IIRC
<jibel> it/it is
<brendand> where is it?
<brendand> there was this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/809890
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809890 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3() (dup-of: 811222)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811222 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in _start() (affects: 14) (dups: 8) (heat: 168)" [Medium,New]
<brendand> jibel - if there is a proper bug for this issue can you let me know which one it is?
<jibel> urgh, the apport-duplicate finder hit again. Let me fix this
<jibel> the original issue was 809890
<jibel> brendand, I changed the order. Master is now 809890, there is a proposition of patch in it
<jibel> and targeted to oneiric so it won't fall off radar
<brendand> jibel - cool. hopefully one of the lightdm maintainers will look at it soon
<brendand> jibel - not too sure the patch is correct, might fix the immediate problem but sounds like it could break other stuff.
<brendand> now, i have a couple of pretty serious bugs i need to file myself...
<brendand> thanks jibel
<brendand> anyone else having problems with suspend all of a sudden in Oneiric?
<brendand> i would have assumed hardware specific kernel regression but using 3.0.4 for example doesn't help
<brendand> basically my system just won't suspend
<yofel> I do, as in bug 809729
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809729 in linux (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] kernel 3.0.0-4 fails to suspend on a eeePC 1000H (affects: 1) (heat: 655)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809729
<brendand> yofel - strange, i only got it yesterday and i'm sure i was on 3.0.4 for a while (3.0.5 even)
<brendand> maybe i didn't suspend my system after updating to 3.0.4???
<brendand> i guess only i can answer that, but it seems unlikely
<yofel> haven't tried -5 yet actually, I'll do that later
<yofel> anything in dmesg?
<brendand> i can't switch vt's either
<brendand> yofel - i also lose my network after suspending :( ...
<yofel> that I can't confirm, in my case the system simply stuck for ~20s and came up again since it couldn't suspend
<yofel> the kernel or syslog should have some information about the network
<brendand> yofel - are you able to shutdown cleanly after failure to suspend?
<yofel> yes
<brendand> sounds a bit different from what i have
<brendand> i'm running 3.0.3 now, going to try it and see what happens
<brendand> pedro_ - any bug day this week?
<pedro_> brendand, yes, just created the page, banshee is the target
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110721
<pedro_> kamusin is going to send the announcement shortly
<kamusin> announcement sent pedro_
<pedro_> kamusin, awesome, thanks!
<bdmurray> micahg: my math was bad its about 5% of bugs
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, BTW, we're down to ~92k from ~97k, so you're doing some good work, but as was discussed on -devel the other night, open bugs aren't the issue as much as weeding out non-bugs
<bdmurray> micahg: right I'm cleaning up lots of apport-package duplicates / invalid bugs and stopping them from coming in
 * micahg hugs bdmurray 
 * bdmurray presents http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/dpkg as an example
<kamusin> something is happening with lightdm in the latest Oneiric daily image right? it doesn't ask for the password
<jibel> kamusin, you mean you have only the background when you select a user ?
<kamusin> I was able to select my username and after click on it seems like he wants to start the session immediately  without ask for the password
<charlie-tca> It starts your session?
<jibel> kamusin, but does the session start or nothing happens ?
<charlie-tca> mine give a blank wallpaper
<kamusin> nope, nothing happens
<jibel> kamusin, bug 809890
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/811909
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809890 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3() (affects: 15) (dups: 9) (heat: 198)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809890
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811909 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in _start() (affects: 9) (dups: 5) (heat: 72)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe mine should be critical too?
<kamusin> excelent, thank you guys
<kamusin> I wish they could fix this issue soon and even better before the bugday begins heh
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~2 mins!
<psusi> bug reports against PPAs are not accepted as a rule, right?  I don't see a standard response for that.
<charlie-tca> I believe it stems from the fact that bug reports are only accepted against current packages in repositories, and if the package is in a PPA, it is not currently in the repository
<psusi> hrm... might need to add a standard response for this...
<charlie-tca> We don't accept them against source forge or any other thing outside the repositories, either
<charlie-tca> We already have a standard response - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages_not_provided_by_Ubuntu
<psusi> ahh, I was searching for PPA and coming up empty handed
<jibel> RedSingularity, about bug 797673, you were right with libdrm-nouveau. There is a dependency tree that makes the upgrader remove upstart, which hopefully it refuses.
<jibel> My opinion is to move it to answers.lp.net
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797673 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.0.4 64bit is halted (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797673
<brendand> nagging question - is it the duty or the right of bug-control to assign bugs to teams?
<greg-g> brendand: that depends on the team and their policies
<greg-g> in general, it isn't a good idea to assign people work without asking
<brendand> well, of course not to individuals ;)
<yofel> well, usually you assign bugs to the person that's working on it (which is usually done by him/herself)
<charlie-tca> brendand: as a general ru8le, bug-control does not assign bugs to teams or people
<yofel> if a team has a policy that bugs should get assigned to them then you do so
<yofel> but I don't know of one currently now that the desktop team doesn't do that anymore
<bdmurray> brendand: is there a specific bug you are concerned about?
<brendand> bdmurray - no, it's a general question.
<bdmurray> then no ;-)
<bdmurray> why would you want to assign it to a team?
<yofel> correction: bugs are only assigned to people that are working on _fixing_ them, not working on them in general
<brendand> it's a very usual part of the bug management process to assign bugs to either a team or a individual within the team whose job it is to manage them on behalf of the team
<brendand> i'm only asking if this is a role of ubuntu-bug-control
<yofel> we currently don't do that so: No. But if you wanted to do that you would need bug control permissions.
<brendand> so we *can* but shouldn't
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-21
<Chat8379> s
<Chat8379> hi
<RedSingularity> Ok good.  Yes, the user has the xswat ppa installed so I am not surprised.  Could you give me the dependency tree if possible?  Here is the bug link again.  bug 797673
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797673 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.0.4 64bit is halted (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797673
<RedSingularity> jibel_: ^
<evfool> ping mvo
<mvo> hey evfool
<evfool> mvo: could you please check bug 410310's last comment, Manfred Hampl does have a good point there
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410310 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-manager inconsistent with download size (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410310
<mvo> thanks, let me check it out
<mvo> evfool: indeed, he raises two good points
<mvo> evfool: I think we need to change humanize_size to comply with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<mvo> evfool: plus getting the decimal point thing from the locale
<evfool> mvo: then also apt strutl has to be changed, as the factor is 1000.0 there
<mvo> 1000.0 should be ok according to the unit policy 1kB = 1.000 bytes
<evfool> mvo: right, sorry for that... couldn't we use then apt's strutl function in u-m, as u-m already depends on apt (AFAIK)
<evfool> mvo: to avoid duplicating the code/writing the same thing in python ?
<mvo> yeah, thats fine, if its doing the right thing, absolutely. loale.format(group=True) is the way to go with the locale
<mvo> evfool: I haven't check if apt does the grouping as well, but I guess its not that important as the numbers are usually quite small
<mvo> evfool: I'm all for using apt if it does all we need :)
<evfool> mvo: thanks, I'll take a look, see what I can do about that, also assigning this one to me
<mvo> great, thanks! let me know when its ready and I will merge or if you are getting stuck :)
<Laibsch> Can somebody running multihead setup in oneiric please test whether bug 379382 is still an issue? If not, I'd like to get the SRU ball rolling.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama (affects: 16) (heat: 74)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<Ursinha> pedro_: hola :)
<Ursinha> pedro_: I've created this branch in launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-defect-analysts/+junk/reports-trunk
<Ursinha> pedro_: you can put your scripts there, than I can put mine
<Ursinha> we can work together, together is nice :)
<pedro_> Ursinha, bom dia, sure i'll propose a branch, thanks for creating it :-)
<Ursinha> pedro_: buenos dias :) don't bother proposing a merge, I'll make that branch owned by the defect-analysts team and you'll have access to that
<Ursinha> just put your scripts there and let's call it the 0 point :)
 * hggdh is curious about the closed cycle above
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you remember some bug about system users showing up in the display manager user's list?  I just saw Samba guest account.
<pedro_> Ursinha, i've added some code to the branch
<Ursinha> pedro_: cool :)
<Ursinha> I'll take a look soon
<pedro_> bdmurray, i don't recall something like that , will do some search and let you know
<bdmurray> bug 696038
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 696038 in gdm (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "system user appears in login list of users (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696038
<pedro_> bdmurray, is the same happening with ligthdm?
<bdmurray> pedro_: don't know I'm using gdm at the moment
<pedro_> well if its still there with gdm that'd be nice to fix too
<pedro_> could you please open a bug?
<pedro_> im sure upstream would be interesting on it
<bdmurray> bug 814139
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814139 in gdm (Ubuntu) "samba guest user appears in list of users (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814139
<pedro_> thanks
<bdmurray> oh I didn't mention that other bug
<pedro_> Folks remember that today is the Banshee bug day : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110721
<pedro_> there's still a lot of bugs waiting to be squashed
<bdmurray> pedro_: update the topic?
<pedro_> oh right
<pedro_> i'll put at the organizing instructions so we don't forget
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today we're having a Banshee Bug Day! http://j.mp/oQJbrf join us! | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 8/11/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Is this really going to help or make it harder to find the bugs that really need work?
<charlie-tca> http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/automatic-confirmation
<brendand_> hmm, let's see
<greg-g> charlie-tca: hopefully easier. It should allow those who only want to help triage bugs that have been confirmed see all bugs that have actually been confirmed (by dupiclate/me too's)
<charlie-tca> I hope so. I see a lot of bugs marked confirmed that get ignored because they are confirmed already
<micahg> well, I would think there's 2 steps to triage, 1. can the bug be reproduced, 2. does this bug have enough information to dig for a fix
<charlie-tca> How many bugs in "Confirmed" do you look at as needing triaged?
<hggdh> this is the problem with having so coarse granularity...
<micahg> well, 1 is confirmed, 2 is triaged
<hggdh> if there are 'me too's and/or dupes, then the bug should be initially confirmed, I agree with it
<micahg> right
<hggdh> may not have enough data to set it to triaged, though, and may be a red herring
<charlie-tca> so, we think it should help then
<hggdh> I think so, Charlie, out of the depths of my ignorance
<charlie-tca> I just see a problem with too many bugs in "New" being moved to too many bugs in "Confirmed"
<hggdh> there is a potential problem, yes
<hggdh> this does not *solve* the issue of too many bugs needing triage, of course
<micahg> well, this could potentially affect teams that use confirmed as triaged though
<charlie-tca> agreed. Maybe my brain is working overtime again, seeing issues when they don't exist yet
<hggdh> micahg: this is only for Ubuntu and LP
<hggdh> Ubuntu should not use 'confirmed == triaged'
<charlie-tca> at this time, they are going to decide whether or not to make it apply to all projects in launchpad
<micahg> hggdh: ISTR X and kernel having confirmed meaning more than confirmed
<hggdh> oh hell
 * hggdh goes on grumbling about not having more status and substatus
<charlie-tca> um, kernel does confirm without always being to reproduce, though, since so much is hardware specific there.
<micahg> hggdh: have you filled out the bug survey yet?
<hggdh> nope
<hggdh> I am not sure I want to, the questions are not quite there
<charlie-tca> hggdh: +1 on needing more/finer tuned status
<yofel> charlie-tca: for kernel confirmed means the debug info is present, not that the bug is confirmed
 * micahg thinks both of you need to fill out the survey
<hggdh> micahg: you win ;-) I will do it
<micahg> hggdh: hopefully we all win :)
<hggdh> just got a bit unhappy with the questions, and decided to wait a bit to cool down
<charlie-tca> yofel: that's what I meant to say.
<yofel> k :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'd be interested to hear why you are unhappy with the questions if you could send me an email.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: you too
<brendand> bdmurray: i'd be happy to fill it out, if it applies to me. not sure where it is.
<bdmurray> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGZqcm9YS083V19XT1RSMmV1RFJ2U3c6MQ
<brendand> bdmurray - thanks , filling it now
<brendand> bdmurray - my personal pet peeve is duplicate detection
<hggdh> bdmurray: done
<hggdh> so you can pretty much find which answer is mine ;-)
<bdmurray> I'm sure I'd be able to spot your lingo anywhere
<hggdh> LOL
<Ampelbein> hello there, bugsquad. I'm thinking about adding a pattern for bug #523896 in the bugpatterns file as there are loads of reports with the same installation problem (stale /etc/[passwd|group|shadow].lock). The pattern would look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/649356/ . Do you think this is a good idea?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523896 in shadow (Ubuntu) "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. (affects: 20) (dups: 7) (heat: 111)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523896
<Ampelbein> I'm a bit unsure if it is ok to just add such a pattern that would act on all (well, all apport-package) reports without discussing it first.
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I'm on a call but will look at it soon
<Pici> w/22
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: sure. Also, I would add the same pattern for DpkgTerminalLog (so that normal package installs are found as well). So the complete diff would be http://paste.ubuntu.com/649376/
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: thanks for writing all the patterns you have
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: I recall a discussion about this, but are we still marking 'invalid' due to inactivity or are we allowing the janitor to 'expire' it?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: just let the janitor do it
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: very good.  Thanks.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: no problem. The more patterns we have the less time we spend on triaging known bugs.
<Ampelbein> (And package installation are easy targets for patterns)
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: indeed
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: so, about the pattern. I think it will do the right thing, redirect issues of locked passwd/groups/shadow files to 523896 - they are not bugs in the package that cause the failure report.
<bdmurray> bug 523896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523896 in shadow (Ubuntu) "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. (affects: 20) (dups: 7) (heat: 108)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523896
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: looking now
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: did you test it on any packages using search-bugs?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: I did try with ./test-local 813914 (a rtkit issue)
<bdmurray> right, but search-bugs can also be useful for finding false positives
<bdmurray> so think of a package that adds a user, postfix?, and check its bugs too
<bdmurray>  ./search-bugs --package postfix --tags apport-package
<Ampelbein> oh, right. False positive testing is important although I can't imagine a false match.
<Ampelbein> Hmm, there is no option to search all bugs tagged apport-package?
<bdmurray> no, it'd probably time out anyway ;-)
<bdmurray> or maybe I did write that
 * bdmurray looks
<bdmurray> nope
<Ampelbein> I'll do some tests against postfix, vsftp, courier and others I can think of that add users.
<bdmurray> Looking at all my local DpkgTerminalLog.txt files there are only 25 matches
<bdmurray> so I wouldn't worry too much
<Ampelbein> say what? You have all DpkgTerminalLog.txt files from Launchpad on your computer? Wow, that's dedication ;-)
<bdmurray> only from the open bugs ;-)
<Ampelbein> nice
<bdmurray> I think the pattern looks good though
<Ampelbein> Ok, my testing didn't reveal any problem with the pattern and I think the explanation in 523896 is good enough to give people a hint what to do next.
<Ampelbein> So I'll commit/push the changes.
<Ampelbein> Thanks for your input, bdmurray.
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203 has been marked as invalid against ppp, which project should it be assigned to for user creation with a usergroup membership?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292203 in ppp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I think updating the description with the stuff from comment 12 could help us track it down too
<Ampelbein> I agree, I will update the description
<Ampelbein> But I will do that tomorrow, Bed is calling ;-)
<Laibsch> bdmurray: from comment 12?
<Laibsch> nerd_bloke: are you evgeniy
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> that guy needs a chill pill (although I agree progress has been slow on that one, but that's no different from many other tickets)
<Laibsch> nerd_bloke is also subscribed to the ticket apart from the OP, so I guess nerd_bloke is not evgeniy
<Laibsch> I think it's probably best to open a new ticket and dupe 292203 to that one
<Laibsch> bdmurray, Ampelbein: I now realize you were talking about something else entirely.
<bdmurray> pedro_: what package tells me I have num lock on when logging in a locked system?
<nerd_bloke> Laibsch: there are a few tickets floating around for modems on ubuntu/gnome, i'd prefer not to create more dupes
<nerd_bloke> Laibsch: he has a point, it should be a group membership for the default member...
<Laibsch> I'm not creating a dupe, at least that's not my intention.  But I want to start from a clean slate
<Laibsch> I agree about the problem
<nerd_bloke> Laibsch: but i don't know which team handles that side of things
<Laibsch> but I want a fresh ticket so devs understand immediately what needs to be done and don't have to wade through the rant
<Laibsch> I'm trying to figure out what package creates the first account on the system
<Laibsch> I think I'll try my luck with "live-installer", seems like the most likely candidate
<Laibsch> nerd_bloke: bug 814270 it is now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814270 in live-installer (Ubuntu) "first user created on the system needs to be in dip group (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814270
<Laibsch> oh, duping now does transfer the "affects X users", cool!
<nerd_bloke> Laibsch: thanks
<bdmurray> woot dpkg bugs under 100
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-22
<ametheus> Guys, I'm suddenly not sure about bug 808498
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808498 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "default LS_COLORS are annoyingly unreadable (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808498
<ametheus> It's either an opinion, or a tiny design fix
<ametheus> what do you think?
<ametheus> Well, serves me right for late-night bug management.
<ametheus> Do drop me a line; I'd like some feedback on my bug gardening skills.
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 8/11/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<om26er> why do I see 'launchad bug tracker' confirming bugs these days?
<pedro_> om26er, http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/automatic-confirmation
<om26er> pedro_, reading, thx :)
<pedro_> yw
<RedSingularity> jibel: bug 802409.  Did you notice that on previous versions or just oneric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802409 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Do not propose to dist-upgrade without a network connection (affects: 1) (heat: 158)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802409
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: thanks for the idea regarding search-bugs and all of ubuntu
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: what's going on in bug 798529?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798529 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "package update-manager-kde 1:0.150.2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798529
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: specifically what are you trying to find out?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: I was looking for the state of that package he has.  I meant to ask for the output of 'dpkg -s update-manager-kde'  Not sure why I used 'apt-cache' :/
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: right but why?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: TermLog was showing a config error with that package.
<bdmurray> Setting up update-manager-kde (1:0.150.2) ...
<bdmurray> Segmentation fault
<bdmurray> dpkg: error processing update-manager-kde (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<bdmurray> It looks to me like it crashed
 * RedSingularity looking
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: hmmm, but it was in the process of installing, correct?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: yes update-manager-kde was in the process of installing and something crashed - what we really need is an apport-crash report not an apport-package report
<bdmurray> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better.  Reviewing your log files attached to this bug report it seems that a package failed to install due to a segmentation fault in application being used by the package installation process.  Unfortunately, this bug report isn't very useful in its current state and a crash report would be much more useful.  Could you try recreating this issue by enabling appo
<yofel> bdmurray: you're obviously not using an IRC client that handles the IRC character limit properly :P (you got cut off "by enabling appo...")
<bdmurray> I have no limits!
<yofel> heh
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: I believe I was going to have the user reconfigure the package with 'dpkg' and see if it cleaned it up.  It seemed like an isolated case to me.  I will ask for the crash log though.
<bdmurray> There are a surprising number of segfaults during package installations
<RedSingularity> Best way would be to enable apport?  No other quick command to temporarily run a apport service?
<bdmurray> 'sudo service apport start force_start=1' and then trying to install  the same package again?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: and thats it!  ;)
<bdmurray> we don't people on stable releases enabling apport!
<bdmurray> suprising = 143 so far
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: that number just for natty?
<bdmurray> no all releases
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: having the user run that command will take him through the steps for a new report?  If so you think its better to close the original or just dupe the 2?
<yofel> new report, as update-manager is not what crashed
<yofel> (IMO)
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: no they'll need to repeat the operation too
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: here is the complete comment
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650212/
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ok thanks.  Doing it now.
<RedSingularity> yofel: What package assignment would be more appropriate in that case?
<yofel> well, there are 3 things that can possibly crash looking at the postinst script: pycompile, which, dash. So one if them depending on the crash report (apport will assign it)
<yofel> *one of them
<RedSingularity> yofel: which log are you reading that from?
<yofel> no log, the log said " update-manager-kde (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script" -> post-installation script is /var/lib/dpkg/info/update-manager-kde.postinst (here for you to read: http://paste.kde.org/100309)
<yofel> so 3 things can crash: pycompile from line 6, which from line 5, or the shell itself
<RedSingularity> yofel: ohhhh ok.  I never looked at that before.  Thanks much!
<yofel> RedSingularity: tip, for non-crash errors in the scripts (like exit status 1 which tells you nothing), it helps to add '-x' to the first line for debugging as that'll print what the script does. (ONLY for debugging, and  mostly if you can reproduce it yourself)
<yofel> since that requires editing of the script, nothing the general user should do
<RedSingularity> yofel: so the -x would go under #!/bin/sh ?
<RedSingularity> under that line i mean
<yofel> either add 'set -x' or use '#/bin/sh -x'
<yofel> er, '#!/bin/sh -x'
<RedSingularity> And then run the program again or just execute the script manually?
<yofel> manually would be best, or run dpkg --configure. dpkg -i would overwrite the script again. (so debugging failures on install can be tricky :/)
<jmburgess> Hello! I'm new to debugging and just had a quick question. I've been using the Bug's need a bugwatch site to find some low hanging fruit to get started (http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/unlinked-bugwatch.html) and as I go through them I want to check off the ones that don't have an appropriate upstream bug link in the comments...what is a good way to do that?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-23
<jmburgess> Can someone look at 813118 for me? I asked him to do an apport-collect and he says that it's saying "no additional information collected" Why is that?
<penguin42> bug 813118
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813118 in ubuntu "ALPS touchpad treated as generic PS/2 mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813118
<penguin42> jmburgess: I think because the package is Ubuntu
<penguin42> jmburgess: If there was a particular package associated with it then it would collect relevant info
<jmburgess> gotcha...do you know what package that would be?
<penguin42> jmburgess: If it's set to xorg or xserver-xorg then it should gather everything, maybe xserver-xorg-input-mouse is more relevant?
<jmburgess> yeah that's what I figured
<hggdh> chance of being a Linux (kernel) issue also
 * hggdh pops away
<RedSingularity> hggdh: available?
<RedSingularity> hggdh: never mind.  got it ;)
<penguin42> hggdh: Oh yes - thank you!
<damien__> Hi, could someone who's able to please mark all the Dapper bugs as Won't Fix (e.g. #173610)? Thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-24
<RedSingularity> vish: available?
<vish> RedSingularity: hey..
<RedSingularity> vish: Hey buddy.  I need you to do me an honorable thing.  My membership is about to expire......
<paultag> RedSingularity: pfft :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: vish accepts bribes you know.
<paultag> Cookies. No one hates cookies
<vish> paultag: sssh! not on logged channels.. :(
<vish> ;p
<paultag> vish: ;)
<RedSingularity> paultag: where do you think we are?  Politics man!?!?!
<RedSingularity> bahhhh bribes
<paultag> RedSingularity: hey! vish works hard! :)
<vish> yea!!
<paultag> RedSingularity: are you saying he is not bribe-worthy?
 * vish takes finger off the button.. and waits.. ;)
<RedSingularity> I just think many people frown on that sort of thing!
<RedSingularity> I dont make the rules!!
<paultag> :P
<vish> OK.. not extending it.. :/
<paultag> RedSingularity: vish: Hope the two of you are well, long time no chat (with both of you guys :) )
<vish> paultag: yea, good.. :)
<paultag> vish: If it's anything to you, I'd bribe you all day :)
<RedSingularity> Good to see you paultag!
<vish> :)
<vish> RedSingularity: btw, which membership, Mentorship or BC?
<RedSingularity> vish: bug squad my dear
<RedSingularity> the INFAMOUS bug squad!!
<vish> RedSingularity: OK, save your cash for pedro_ then :D , i dont have the authorotor!!
<RedSingularity> vish: ohhh my word.  What are we going to do about this?
<vish> RedSingularity: tomorrow he or hggdh should be around..
<RedSingularity> vish: so will my lawyer.  paultag knows how I am about that.
<vish> haha!
<paultag> >:D
<RedSingularity> LOLOL
<RedSingularity> vish: no prob.  I will ask em tomorrow ;)
<vish> cool!
<RedSingularity> But I was just heading to bed.  Gnite vish AND OF COURSE paultag
<RedSingularity> talk soon :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: good night my friend. Don't do anything I'd not
<vish> gnite..
<RedSingularity> LOL
<paultag> yeah speaking of bed, I'm wiped. Just got back from the Github drinkup
<paultag> much love. night vish :)
<vish> nite paultag :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: you should be able to renew yourself for bugsquad I thought
<veger> bug 577560
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577560 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "can't connect to WPA2 Entreprise using PEAP and MSCHAPv2 (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577560
<veger> a proposed upstream patch fixes the problem, what should I do with this report?
<veger> the patch is not yet available in the official repositories, but I build a package containing it
<hggdh> veger: you can point to the patch (a link to upstream is good, state you built a package with it (and provide the PPA), and provide a debdiff
<hggdh> RedSingularity: you should be able to renew BugSquad on your own
<yofel> veger: if you have patches for KDE packages it's better to ask in #kubuntu-devel, much faster feedback
<oscalation> got another question if thats ok, im on the request a mentor page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<oscalation> it says to set up my ubuntu wiki page, how do i get to this
<yofel> oscalation: just go do like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/oscalation - and click on the question if you want to create it
<yofel> s/do/to/
<yofel> ah, on 'Create net empty page'
<oscalation> yofel, any idea which template i should use, if any
<oscalation> dont see a .. user template
<yofel> not really, I created mine with ideas from multiple other pages
<oscalation> care to link me?
<oscalation> also, should i use my real name for the page title. or like my irc handle ?
<oscalation> maybe i can check out your page for ideas
<oscalation> i found it :)
<anoteng> I'm having trouble building 2.33, are there any new dependencies not listed on https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Building ?
<anoteng> sorr wrong window..
<oscalation> anyone know how i can subscribe to the ubuntu bugs mailing list but filter them out to not show in my normal gmail inbox. I subscribe to another mailing list already and its all i can do to read and delete all those messages.
<greg-g> oscalation: it sounds like you should read up how to filter your email: https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=6579
<greg-g> personally, I have a "Lists" folder and a "Bugs" folder where my mailing lists and bug mail go, respectively, so my inbox stays sane
<oscalation> greg-g, that worked, thanks so much
<greg-g> oscalation: you're welcome. Now, go forth and filter your email to keep your inbox clean. Also, one more tip: you don't have to delete messages in gmail, just archive them out of your inbox.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-16
<r0csteady> TheLordOfTime: I spent quite a bit of time screwing around with launchpad before I could even get to the site (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs), but am reading it now.
<r0csteady> I had to generate a gpg key, push it to the ubuntu server, import it to launchpad, and then sign the ubuntu code of conduct. Learned tons!
<TheLordOfTime> BugSquad: this was sent via the mailing list for triaging.  Additonal confirms from bugsquad are necessary, as the bug is *not* reproducable in three other systems here.  Please confirm whether you can reproduce this bug.
<TheLordOfTime> bug control members: i was not able to personally reproduce this bug, but given there's a large number of reports of this thus far, it might be ready for triaging.  i do not believe it is because it appears to be a randomly appearing bug in specific hardware configurations.
<TheLordOfTime> Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1021517
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021517 in xorg-server "Xorg-server crashes reproducible with GIMP usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hjd> Bug 870006 is still present in Oneiric, but fixed in Precise. Looking at the changelog (http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/g/globs/current/changelog) this was resolved by 0.2.0~svn50-3 which added the dependency. When picking the right Fix Released comment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed_in_Development_release_while_still_existing_in_a_previous_release), would this technically qualify for an SRU (under "Bugs whic
<hjd> do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages")?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870006 in globs "missing dependency to python-glade2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870006
<hjd> I am not sure whether anyone would need an update for Oneiric at this point, but if they do... I will of course also mention this is easy to workaround by simply installing the dependency manually.
<seb128> hjd, not likely to be worth a SRU at this point
<seb128> hjd, users who are still using oneiric and need python-glade2 probably installed it after this time
<seb128> hjd, it's not likely that oneiric is getting lot of new users with the LTS out
<hjd> Yes, I'm aware that most people will have installed it manually or upgraded to 12.04 at this point, so likely no one would apply for a SRU. Though, theoretically it would qualify, right?
<hjd> Or do you have a better suggestion for leaving a comment when marking it fix released?
<seb128> hjd, it would apply for a SRU yes
<seb128> hjd, you can use the first reply, if the user care enough to do the SRU paperwork etc we can revisit
<laserbled> Hi, i need help. I am an 12.04 with all new updates and when ever I play flash in mozilla/chrome the cpu usage shoots really high. I am on a quad core, and have nvidia integrated graphics...can someone tell me whats wrong ?. There is no issues in my 10.10
<seb128> hjd, or just use the third one and change the "doesn't fit the requirements for backporting" by "only important fixes are applied at this point for oneiric and this one is a bug easy to work around if needed"
<LoT> laserbled: you may need to ask in #ubuntu about that, to see whether there's a bug or not.
<LoT> and for the record, 10.10 isnt supported anymore :p
<laserbled> yes I know but there is no issues there. Thats the funny part
<laserbled> I have to end the plugin container process to stop the issue
<LoT> laserbled: again, start in #ubuntu
<laserbled> Yes yes, I have put the question there as well. :)
<LoT> this is the channel for the Bug Squad.  The Bug Squad handles bugs, generally, in terms of getting them triaged.  We don't typically help diagnose whether there's a bug or not
<laserbled> okie, got it. thanks anyway
<LoT> yep, feel free to lurk if you want though
<LoT> seb128: do you track the mailing list?
 * LoT could use another opinion
<seb128> LoT, "the" mailing list?
<seb128> LoT, define the, Ubuntu has > 1 mailing list
<LoT> seb128: the bugsquad list
<seb128> LoT, I'm subscribed to this one, I don't read it regularly or in details though, why?
<LoT> well, trying to get input on whether a bug is triagable
<LoT> in one sense it is
<LoT> in another, the bug's not able to be reproduced
<LoT> this is the bug r,
<LoT> bleh
<LoT> damn one sec
<LoT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1021517
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021517 in xorg-server "Xorg-server crashes reproducible with GIMP usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LoT> putty is evil
<hjd> seb128: ok thanks. :) I ended up using an edited version of the first response.
<seb128> LoT, thanks for pointing it
<LoT> seb128: yep, my issue is that its not reproducable here, and i've tested on three desktops, and six different laptops
<LoT> including my heavily-modded-kernel-running laptop
<seb128> LoT, it might be video card dependant?
<LoT> seb128: it *appears* that way, or hardware dependent
<LoT> but afaict, there's a few different cards in the mix
<LoT> and different hardware configurations
<LoT> which makes me think its not reproducable
<LoT> that, and the stacktraces of Xorg show memory-level segfaults, i didnt see anything really descriptive there
<LoT> also, it appears to be "GIMP dependent" too
<LoT> that, and its against, what, three upstream packages?/
<LoT> s/packages/projects/
<LoT> if it were my call, i'd not be discussing this
<LoT> but... it *could* be triagable
<LoT> depending on the point of view
<seb128> LoT, I'm going to point it to one of our xorg guys
<seb128> LoT, I fear that has to do with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.3
<LoT> seb128: lemme know what they say, if its triageable, if so i'll have at it and set that.
 * LoT only responded to the email that went out about the bug because he at the time didnt think it triageable
<seb128> LoT, well, you can set it to confirmed for sure, but we really need to have an hacker looking at it
<LoT> it is indeed confirmed
<LoT> last i checked there's a high confirmed rate
<LoT> 26 people marked it as confirmed so...
<LoT> seb128: i also believe that it shouldnt be targetted to gimp project on LP, because it was pointed from the gimp package to the xorg-server package, but i'm not going to make that call yet
<seb128> LoT, right, I think it has to do with inputs btw
<seb128> "For me this bug is reproducible/ not reproducible on my Thinkpad 410s depending on wheter I disable/enable the touchpad with Fn-F8 before or not."
<seb128> on the bug
<LoT> huh
<LoT> then its xorg inputdependent
<LoT> that, and also partially hardware dependent
<LoT> because Fn-F8 i think is a weird thinkpad feature
<LoT> (Dell has the decency to not have a function key to disable trackpad.  this is also a downside)
<LoT> touchpad*
<LoT> damn my faster-than-my-thoughts fingers.
<LoT> seb128: who did you forward that bug to, the guy that just took it for Precise?
<seb128> LoT, #ubuntu-x basically but yeah, I assigned it to somebody from the Canonical Desktop Team
<seb128> LoT, feel free to join #ubuntu-x if you are interested into the details
<LoT> seb128: heh, only marginally, it just showed up on Ask Ubuntu about this exact bug
<LoT> so...
<LoT> kind of now willing to send those who keep posting "This is an issue how do i fix it" on AU to /dev/chaos, because they're technically reporting a bug
<LoT> (offtopic for there)
<LoT> seb128: thanks for forwarding that though, i would have had *no clue* where to send it :P
<LoT> (that's one of those "Uh...?" bugs :P)
<seb128> LoT, yw, thanks for pointing it
<LoT> indeed
<LoT> why is it conversations on the email system though dont get past only a few messages back and ofrth...
 * LoT thinks the bugsquad and bugcontrol should host a Bugs 101 session on the classroom
<LoT> so far there's support for ti, but nobody has stepped up to the challenge of proposing what we would talk about, nor has anyone stepped up to lead it :/
<dpwrussell> Hi, I'm filing bug on booting liveCDs with UEFI, but I'm unsure what package it's supposed to be, the FindRightPackage indicates it should be filed against the kernel, but if I search for "kernel" in the Select a Package dialog, there are too many results. So I'm unsure how to procede.
<seb128> LoT, what do you mean "conversations on the email system though dont get past only a few messages back and ofrth" ?
<seb128> dpwrussell, ther kernel is "linux"
<dpwrussell> thanks
<seb128> yw
<eee444> hi, could someone hwlp me get my dwl650 to work with aircrack?
<LoT> seb128: theres never long-term discussions about what to do, email responsiveness just drops to zero after about 48 hours (so therefore nothing gets done with proposed ideas unless I dredge them back up)
<LoT> (sorry if my responsiveness is slow, irssi is lagging and i've got work stuff to do xE)
<LoT> xD *
<seb128> LoT, yeah, sometimes it's hard to get buy off
<LoT> hey seb128, where do wiki bugs get filed on LP, if at all?
<LoT> s/wiki/help.u.c/
<seb128> LoT, dunno
<seb128> LoT, try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/ maybe
<LoT> seb128: LP Bug 1025375 if you care
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025375 in ubuntu-docs "Doom3 Source links appear to be broken on the wiki" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025375
<hggdh> micahg: yous subscirption to bugsquad was disabled, excessive bounces (just a warning, just got a mailserv about it)
<seb128> LoT, thanks
<LoT> IMO its not a bug, but i'm too lazy (also lagging too much) to change it xD
<LoT> seb128: its just invalid links :p
<micahg> hggdh: fixed, thanks
<littlegirl> Hey there, I just fixed a bug. How do I close it out in Launchpad? I've never done this before. (:
<LoT> littlegirl: which bug
<LoT> and define "fixed"
<LoT> did yuo fix it and upload a patch, or...?
<littlegirl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/852519
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New]
<littlegirl> LoT: Yeah, I commited the changes to Launchpad already.
<LoT> committed how
 * LoT checks the bug
<littlegirl> With Bazaar. I'm on the Kubuntu doc team. (:
<LoT> oh.
<LoT> well you put into the debian changelog for the next version of the package Closes LP: #bugnum
<LoT> or similar
<LoT> what you would do is put "Fix Committed"
<LoT> until the package is released, or whatever, at which point "Fix Released"
<LoT> not sure if the docs package refers to the actual package with documentation or not
 * LoT doesnt normally watch docs packages, outside of nginx or stackapplet)
<littlegirl> This is an old release. It's for Oneiric. Do I still do that? I'm just trying to close this bug out. (:
<littlegirl> It was typos and errors in the Kubuntu system documentation. It didn't affect Debian.
<LoT> can you link me to the branch you pushed the changes to?
<LoT> if it exists
<LoT> otherwise i'll ping Riddel or someone to take a look and advise
<littlegirl> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/files
<littlegirl> I just want to know how to work the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/852519 page and close out the bug since it's now solved. I have no idea how to change the status of a bug.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New]
<LoT> i just said, you'd put "fix committed"
<LoT> BUT
<LoT> you'd need to have the package nominated against oneiric
<LoT> hey micahg around?
<LoT> or mdeslaur
<littlegirl> I'm totally new to all this and have no idea how it's done. (:
<LoT> some other bugcontrol person :P
<LoT> littlegirl: :P  sometimes its a bit confusing, even for those of us who triage daily :P
<LoT> someone else on bug control:  LP Bug 852519 needs assigning to Oneiric, and probably "Invalid" against Quantal.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519
<littlegirl> LOL
<mdeslaur> LoT: one sec, looking
<LoT> mdeslaur: thanks much
<LoT> apparently LP doesnt want me to assign to individual releases *ever*, so...
<LoT> even with bugcontrol it won't let me *shrugs*
<littlegirl> mdeslaur: The changes have been committed and the bug is satisfied. I just don't know the next step(s).
<LoT> LAUNCHPAD, Y U NO ACCEPT MY BZR COMMIT
<LoT> :/
 * LoT was uploading to a personal junk branch, and apparently bzr does not like that.
<mdeslaur> littlegirl: commited where?
<littlegirl> LoT: I see the FixCommitted status if I click the triangle next to the kubuntu-docs entry near the top of that page.
<LoT> mdeslaur: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/files apparently
<LoT> (read up)
 * littlegirl nods
<LoT> s/read/scroll/
<littlegirl> The translation team asked me to fix that bug, so I committed the changes.
<LoT> SERIOUSLY?!?!?  *beats his EC2 instance*
<littlegirl> LOL
<LoT> sorry about the rant, was working on a bug that required me to push a commit, and its failing
 * LoT blames LP
<littlegirl> I had gone in there and asked if there was anything we could do better and that was his wish. (:
<penguin42> LoT: It does like the naming of the branches to be just right as I remember
<mdeslaur> littlegirl: the bug is about the package in ubuntu, so someone needs to prepare an SRU for the bug to be marked as "fix commited"
<littlegirl> What command are you using for the push?
<LoT> mdeslaur: sorry to pull you out of lurkmode :P
 * penguin42 good thing about virtual machines in a cloud - you can't get to them to throw them out of the window
<littlegirl> mdslaur: Who would do that?
<LoT> littlegirl: anyone with SRU knowledge
<LoT> i can write one up, but you'll have to wait until after i get home
 * mdeslaur goes back into lurk mode
 * littlegirl is brand new to all this
<LoT> apaprently the net here at work is headed to implosion-mode, so...
<littlegirl> LoT: Okay, that sounds good. Should I do anything at all on the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/852519 page or will you do that after you do the SRU stuff?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New]
<littlegirl> LoT: Then you must work from home instead. (:
<LoT> mdeslaur: the SRU can be done within that same bug, right?
<LoT> i wont have to create an additional?
<LoT> (typically i've created additional SRU requests)
<mdeslaur> LoT: same bug
<LoT> wonderful
<LoT> you can go back to lurkmode now :)
<LoT> either that or you can beat LP's BZR system for me
<mdeslaur> LoT: I've just nominated it for oneiric-quantal
<mdeslaur> LoT: is it fixed in precise and quantal?
<LoT> mdeslaur: ask littlegirl, i havent thoroughly checked
<littlegirl> Checking...
<littlegirl> This may take a while...
<LoT> :P
<littlegirl> It was a lot of little changes. (:
<LoT> ***WARNING: Networking will go down in 15 minutes for emergency maintenance*
<LoT> well that's my queue to email me the data and show up later
<LoT> littlegirl: if you wouldnt mind privmsging TheLordOfTime, that's my ZNC that I access from home, i dont normally read scrollbacks if i can avoid it (unless i'm pinged, in which case its logged anyways)
<LoT> to send me a reminder XD
<littlegirl> LoT: Are you the one who will be doing whatever needs to be done to it when I'm done?
<LoT> bleh
<littlegirl> Oh, good, you're back! How do I private message TheLordOfTime? I can't find that as an option anywhere in this program. (:
<LoT> littlegirl: use this as a base, but change the information accordingly and add that to the end of your bug:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095371/
<LoT> s/your/the/
<penguin42>  /msg TheLordOfTime secret evil stuff
<LoT> make sure to edit the information accordingly though
<LoT> so it actually matches what is being asked
<penguin42> littlegirl: Like that ^
<LoT> then lemme know, i'll help out
<LoT>  /msg penguin42 OMG WTH STOP GIVING THE EVIL STUFF OUT TO PEOPLE
<LoT> xD
<LoT> </random>
<LoT> anyways...
<penguin42> exactly
<littlegirl> Heh, I take it the msg command does it?
<penguin42> yep
<LoT> although do not do this: /msg TheLordofTime HAI!
<LoT> i'll actually ignore that
<LoT> :P
<littlegirl> LoT: Do I paste the results of editing that template into a comment at the bottom of that bug, or do I click the triangle next to Oneiric, Precise, and Quantal and paste the stuff in the correct one(s) and change the status of each?
<LoT> put it as a comment
<LoT> DO NOT CHANGE THE STATUS OF THE BUG
<LoT> AT ALL
<LoT> the SRU team will have to do that
 * LoT will subscribe them after you add the SRU templace (which I showed you, which i got from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure )
<LoT> s/template/stuff
<littlegirl> LoT: Ah, okay, gotcha. Good to know. This is why I'm here. If I hadn't come in here, I would probably have just changed the status after figuring out where that was, and imploded the bug. (:
<littlegirl> LoT: Thank you so much for the help! I like to know how things are done properly before attempting them. (:
<littlegirl> I guess I've got my work cut out for me. First I have to find out which releases this affects and whether it needed to be done elsewhere as well. Then I can play with the template and the bug comment. (:
<LoT> mhm
<LoT> make a note for each though, you'll need a separate SRU for each.
<LoT> and i would take a diff from the BZR and upload that as "This is the diff for [blah]"
<LoT> where [blah] is the release
<LoT> but that's just me
<littlegirl> LoT: Good idea, but only needed for ones where the bug is valid, though, right?
<LoT> let me know though if the other releases do not get affected
<LoT> because i'll mark them as... what...
<littlegirl> LoT: Will do. I'm about to grep them all after making a list of what to grep for. (:
<LoT> mdeslaur: what would those get marked as if it doesnt affect, "Invalid"?
<LoT> or "Won't Fix"
<LoT> (i keep pulling you out of lurkmode dont I :P)
<mdeslaur> LoT: I'd put "Fix released"
 * mdeslaur shrugs
<LoT> heh
<LoT> cool, i'll do that then
<littlegirl> Oooh, messy. Cleanup in aisle nine. (:
 * littlegirl is finding the bug in Precise and Quantal
<epikvision> Hey guys, I wish to fix my first bug.
<epikvision> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1022935
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022935 in pidgin "libpurple0 package description typo" [Undecided,New]
<epikvision> it looks pretty manageable.  how can I tackle this bug?
<littlegirl> epikvision: I don't have the answer, but maybe you can find it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ
<epikvision> littlegirl: how do you know if a package has a packaging system?
<littlegirl> epikvision: I don't know - sorry! I'm not a developer. I do documentation. But I would assume if it's a package it must have a packaging system, or at least it must be handled by one. (:
<epikvision> alrighty, ty
<littlegirl> Any time, and good luck. (:
<TheLordOfTime> ohai epikvision
<epikvision> HEY
<epikvision> nice to see you again, LordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> epikvision:  i'm not certain we submit fixes for minor typos
<TheLordOfTime> usually if we can compound that into another bug's fix, we can kill two birds with one stone
<TheLordOfTime> but typically minor typos don't get an upload.
<epikvision> I see.  Perhaps I need to find a more suitable challenge.
<TheLordOfTime> might check bitesize bugs
<epikvision> but I'm not adept with any program languages yet.
<TheLordOfTime> where the hell is that list...
<epikvision> it's hard to judge what define an easy and a hard bug.
<epikvision> :(
<TheLordOfTime> now you know why i prefer triaging to fixing :P
<TheLordOfTime> less work for me
<epikvision> Oh yes.
<TheLordOfTime> well... not true when you're the security bug changes guy for ubuntu for a specific package
 * TheLordOfTime glares at nginx for a few seconds, then returns focus to IRC
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of which
 * TheLordOfTime hops over to -hardened
<TheLordOfTime> REALLY?
<TheLordOfTime> damn it how do i miss these things
<epikvision> TheLordOfTime: what is the recommended way to install quantal?
<epikvision> while still keeping precise?  QEMU totally fails, Virtualbox not so convenient,
<epikvision> say I want to fix a typo.  How do I access the command's output to fix it up?
<epikvision> I'm stumped on working on a fix right now.
<TheLordOfTime> epikvision:  which bug
<epikvision> remember the typo one I showed you earlier? I want to at least try fixing something.
<TheLordOfTime> i'll walk you through via privmsg in a bit, currently having a discussion with the security team on an nginx bug
<TheLordOfTime> epikvision:  bug number.  my logs routinely clear :P
<epikvision> 1022935
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1022935
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022935 in pidgin "libpurple0 package description typo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022935
<epikvision> as mentioned earlier, I have to no experience in bug fixing, so even trying it out seems like a good way to get a feel for bug fixing.
<TheLordOfTime> epikvision:  if you want, i'll guide you through where you need to edit, but it'll take a while
 * TheLordOfTime is addressing an nginx security bug with the security team
<epikvision> ok, thanks.
<epikvision> that'll help Lord.
<epikvision> ofTime. lol
 * epikvision waits patiently.
<TheLordOfTime> epikvision:  do me a favor (first task).  confirm if this was fixed in Quantal.
<TheLordOfTime> (if its fixed in quantal, well... the bug gets marked "Fix Released" or "Invalid" against quantal)
<TheLordOfTime> or something.
<epikvision> it hasn't been fixed.
<TheLordOfTime> okay, you'll need to fix it for Quantal then
<epikvision> whoa
<epikvision> how can I get quantal set up in my computer?
<TheLordOfTime> you wont need quantal to fix it :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'll explain shortly give me a few minutes
 * TheLordOfTime is downloading the quantal package right now
 * epikvision grips his chair.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-17
<marcel-admiraal> Hi. Can someone tell me if there is anything else I need to do to Bug #1010370 to complete it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010370 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff88025cd79068; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff811631fe>] [<ffffffff811631fe>] kmem_cache_alloc_trace+0x5e/0x140" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010370
<brendand> marcel-admiraal, i would say run the upstream for a few weeks and if it can't be reproduced you can assume the bug is gone
<marcel-admiraal> How do we know that the problem is not in some change introduced between the upstream kernel and the kernel released by Ubuntu? In other words it's been fixed upstream or whether it never existed upstream?
<marcel-admiraal> Sorry, I provided the wrong bug number: How do I get Bug #1013066 confirmed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013066 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/fs/proc/generic.c:586 proc_register+0xbf/0x170()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013066
<ogra_> hggdh, hmm, so you had the impressin that you can install to a local partition on SD on a panda ? i wonder if we should just remove that text in the partitioner ... i dont think that ever worked
<hjd> Question about when to use the tag "patch": I guess this is mainly to tag bugs which have an attachment, but I assume diffs in comments would be ok (bug 811849). What about a link to a patch (bug 690625), or a comment on the changes, ie. not a diff (bug 709901)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811849 in ripit "ripit 3.8.0 bug and patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811849
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690625 in driconf "driconf: DeprecationWarning with python 2.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690625
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709901 in lirc ""PATCH" to enable lirc over network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709901
<hggdh> ogra_: well, it did sort of work before
<ogra_> i have never seen that working
<ogra_> every time i tried that in the past to an SD card
<ogra_> (we used to have live images in the very beginning of ubuntu-arm, it didnt work back then)
<hggdh> this was the first time I had seen this message. Granted, it might have been there forever, but the install was never interrupted before
<ogra_> well, it is there since we switched from preinstalled to live
<hggdh> ah
<ogra_> preinstalled doesnt show the partitioner at all
<ogra_> so you wouldnt see it
<hggdh> this is it, this is the first time I ran the live
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i'm just wondering what we shoudl do
<hggdh> this really makes it a bit more complex on the pandas
<ogra_> well, we should just suppress that option
<hggdh> we could try to set it to install to a different memory stick/usb device
<ogra_> and only allow installs to USB
<ogra_> thats what it does by default
<ogra_> (if you have a USB key plugged in)
<hggdh> on the live, right? Cuz on the preinstalled I never got it to really work
<hggdh> and so I did not have a memstick plugged in
<ogra_> preinstalled doesnt do anything with partitions
<hggdh> humpf
<ogra_> it just expands itself to the media it started from
<hggdh> I will try again with the memstick plugged in
<ogra_> great
<hggdh> and this may well be the reason for the error 141
<ogra_> that indeed doesnt solve the bug ... but i'll wait for cjwatson to discuss what we'll do with the issue
<ogra_> the live install already takes 1h ...
<hggdh> but an update on the wiki would be nice, ogra_
<ogra_> if your target device is actually the same SD you run from that will become even longer
<hggdh> ugh
<ogra_> hggdh, yes, on my TODO as soon as i know the images work at all
<hggdh> ack
<ogra_> the arent in a condition that i want to actually have the masses test them
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my nomination for Precise SRU in bug 850960?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 850960 in open-iscsi "iscsid tries to reconnect existing session at startup, failing to do so and hanging the system" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850960
<micahg> rbasak: done, looks simple enough
<rbasak> micahg: thanks!
<LoT> who do i need to poke to get a bug targetted against a specific release?
<LoT> and should we invalid bugs against maverick?
<bcurtiswx> LoT, maverick has reached EOL, so yes please invalidate them. Make sure to let tem know they can reopen if the experience the same bug in any future Ubuntu release
<micahg> LoT: bug control can nominate, uploaders/drivers can approve
<LoT> micahg: how often do drivers check?
<LoT> i have stuff i've nominated against precise from three weeks ago and its not been checked.
<micahg> LoT: not often, if you want something that you're working on, it's generally a good idea to just ask for it
<LoT> micahg: as i've learned from working on security bugs in -hardened xD
<LoT> Received: from enctcapp221.PA.LCL (172.19.222.35) by ENHBGHTS02.PA.LCL
<LoT>  (206.224.21.43) with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 8.3.264.0; Tue, 17 Jul
<LoT>  2012 12:50:48 -0400
<LoT> Received: from psmtp.com (64.18.2.42) by mail01.state.pa.us (172.19.223.35)
<LoT>  with Microsoft SMTP Server id 8.3.264.0; Tue, 17 Jul 2012 12:50:47 -0400
<LoT> Received: from mail.s86.ru ([217.8.80.233]) by exprod7mx202.postini.com ([64.18.6.10]) with SMTP;	Tue, 17 Jul 2012 09:50:46 PDT
<LoT> Received: by mail.s86.ru (Postfix, from userid 106)	id D0D46516B93; Tue, 17 Jul 2012 22:40:56 +0600 (YEKST)
<LoT> X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.3.0 (2010-01-18) on mail.s86.ru
<LoT> X-Spam-Level: *
<LoT> X-Spam-Status: No, score=1.7 required=10.0 tests=ALL_TRUSTED,BAYES_50,
<LoT> 	MISSING_DATE,MISSING_MID autolearn=no version=3.3.0
<LoT> Received: from localhost (IGLD-84-229-233-117.inter.net.il [84.229.233.117])
<LoT> 	by mail.s86.ru (Postfix) with ESMTPA id 4FA2B515F08	for
<LoT>  <en-copaensnotifications@state.pa.us>; Tue, 17 Jul 2012 22:40:50 +0600
<LoT>  (YEKST)
<LoT> From: <redut@surguttel.ru>
<LoT> To: <en-copaensnotifications@state.pa.us>
<LoT> Subject: Part-time Operations Specialist Needed
<LoT> bleh
<LoT> i hate putty
<LoT> but alas i dont have an alternative here
 * penguin42 takes away LoT's paste key
<LoT> thanks, but its a bug when i use alt-tab to get back to putty
<LoT> i've already sent the bug to devs :P
<LoT> and its only in windows
 * LoT is stuck on windows
<LoT> I CAN STILL TRIAGE BUGS!
<penguin42> hmm
<LoT> well, apparently, the guy who develops stackapplet wants me to notify him of bugs in that package o.O  seriously, how many people want me to help them track/triage ubuntu bugs for their packages...
<LoT> bodhizazen wants me to track display-dhammapada too :/
<penguin42> have they got their own bug trackers?
<LoT> stackapplet has theirs on LP
<LoT> display-dhammapada is...
<LoT> um...
<LoT> sort of on LP
<LoT> (pending the updated package by bodhizazen being accepted in Debian)
<LoT> problem is when its filed against $package (ubuntu)
<LoT> then its bugcontrol/bugsquad territory :/
<LoT> bleh
<penguin42> LoT: Yeh that's OK, then just add it as an also-affecting...
<LoT> you know what, i'm going to send emails about such requests to $junk automatically
<LoT> since i already ahve 8 different packages i actively track
 * LoT does not need a 9th
<LoT> there, now my clipboard has "$null", so if i paste by this bug, it'll only say $null
<LoT> :p
<LoT> remind me to burn putty, by the way, when i'm back at home
 * LoT is going to blacklist it in his systems
<littlegirl> Hey there, LoT, are you at keys?
<LoT> littlegirl: hm?
<LoT> little bit busy with itsec stuff, but whats up
<littlegirl> I'm finished and I wanted to show you the SRU before attaching it to make sure I did it right, but if you're busy it can wait. (:
<LoT> littlegirl: i'm not that busy, just adding spam strings to an email filter
<LoT> pastebin what you've got i'll take a look if you want
<littlegirl> Oh, that's not nearly as exciting as my ever-growing bug. (:
<littlegirl> http://paste.kde.org/519356/
<LoT> littlegirl: nor is it as exciting as dealing with cascade server failure
<littlegirl> I've got diffs of all the changes, and I'll be attaching those as well. (:
<LoT> except i do not want that to happen again
 * littlegirl nods at LoT
<littlegirl> LOL
<LoT> CASCADE SERVER FAILURE WILL BE MET WITH THE ALMIGHTY FORCE OF THE ITSEC EQUIVALENT OF THE BFG: THE EMP
<LoT> </technerdrage>
<littlegirl> If it makes you feel any better, when I was halfway through making all these changes and hadn't saved a text file I was keeping track of everything in yesterday, my cat sat on the power supply and managed to turn off the power to my computer yesterday. (:
<LoT> littlegirl: think of the regression potential section as this:
<LoT> the potential for this:
<LoT> A regression is a bug introduced after an update. These kind of bugs are especially important because if something breaks that used to work it interferes with the workflows of software users. These can be more obvious and painful for users than bugs.
<LoT> littlegirl: with a documentation-only change, i dont think there is a regression potential
<littlegirl> Ooooh, that's not what this is. This was errors that were there all along, and managed to be in two releases and found their way partly into the development version.
<hggdh> unless, of course, the new doc is rather wrong ;-)
<LoT> the other info section about "This other thing should be a bug" might not be necessary either
<LoT> hggdh: +1
<LoT> littlegirl: no what i mean is
<LoT> consider the "regression potential" as the potential for a bug to be caused by this update
<LoT> if there is such a regression...
<LoT> such as, say...
<littlegirl> LoT: So should I just leave that part out? The https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure page gave me the impression that without it, this doesn't qualify, and maybe I shouldn't have done all those commits. (:
<LoT> in php5.4, they changed the default phpfpm to use sockets instead of TCP
<LoT> that may break other php packaged applications and configs by default
<littlegirl> Ah, no such chance. I am perfect, and since I made the changes, nothing bad can happen.
<LoT> that's a regression potential
 * littlegirl waits for the sky to fall
<LoT> but since that was requested in ubuntu and debian, they accepted that patch
 * LoT wrote the patch
 * littlegirl didn't use the patch
<LoT> i meant for php5 :P
<littlegirl> Well, I kind of did, but I did a lot more, too. (:
<LoT> hggdh might be able to tell you if its good SRU stuff too
 * LoT has to put these spam strings in otherwise the business will be spammed to death
<littlegirl> Ah, okay. (:
<littlegirl> Should I change anything in that? And do I attach it, or is that what I use as the comment in the bug report?
 * littlegirl is sorry to be such a pest, but she is still learning. (:
<LoT> :P
<LoT> the sru stuff is added as a comment
<LoT> and then we subscribe the sru team to review
<LoT> but i'd recommend letting hggdh read over the stuff too
 * LoT is but one person :P
<littlegirl> Okay. (:
<LoT> and is sometimes prone to mistakes :P
<littlegirl> Hey there, hggdh, how would you like some fun and exciting reading? (:
<hggdh> littlegirl: on it already :-)
 * littlegirl is never prone to mistakes. Not once. Never. Honest. (:
<hggdh> neither am I. Mistakes are usually introduced by an external entity, called the Murphy Ghost
<littlegirl> Exactly! And they're either Not My Fault or Somebody Else's Problem. (:
 * LoT installs "I Will Fail" mods onto littlegirl
<LoT> okay, enough with my randomness :P
 * littlegirl fails
<LoT> *sigh*
<LoT> seriously, the end of the work day doesnt come fast enough
<littlegirl> Do you work at Canonical?
<LoT> nope, i dont
 * littlegirl would love to work at Canonical
 * LoT cannot reveal who he is working for
<LoT> uber-secret-stuff
 * littlegirl uses a divining rod
<littlegirl> I assumed all the developers worked for Canonical. (:
 * LoT uses national security as a reason to take the divining rod
 * littlegirl asks for a receipt
<LoT> littlegirl: i'm not a developer.  :P
<LoT> i'm a volunteer triager/bugcontroller
<LoT> actually the part about bugcontrol's not true
<littlegirl> Ah, same here. (:
<LoT> i do that actively for the nginx package
<LoT> as i'm part of their triaging team
<littlegirl> But not all those things. I just play with documentation. (:
<LoT> :p
<hggdh> littlegirl: usually, documentation is not considered for SRU, unless it can drive an user to error
 * littlegirl Googles nginx
<LoT> !info ngixn
<LoT> oops
<LoT> forgot no bot here
<hggdh> littlegirl: OTOH, we are talking about 12.04 LTS, which will be with us for 5 years
<LoT> < ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy.
<LoT> hggdh: define:OTOH
<littlegirl> hggdh: Yeah, I ran into that a couple of times yesterday. What happened is someone in the translation team made a wish for me to close out that bug, so I started on it and found other things that needed to happen (like fixing the validate.sh script and replacing the missing files, and it just snowballed. (:
<hggdh> LoT: On The Other Hand
<LoT> ah
<LoT> :P
<LoT> that's a new acronym i've never seen used :p
<littlegirl> hggdh: True, for the Precise part. Although I suppose the Oneiric part of that bug probably would have qualified as Invalid.
<littlegirl> Interesting about the server. (:
<hggdh> littlegirl: yes, I would expect no SRU on that for Oneiric. Looks good, except for the 'regression potential' piece -- this is where you would describe the dangers
<littlegirl> hggdh: I'm currently whipping the Quantal kubuntu-docs into shape, and will probably go back to the Precise ones and do the same to them once I'm finished, but each needs different stuff, so this will take a little while. (:
<littlegirl> hggdh: What, exactly, should I say in the regression potential part?
<hggdh> littlegirl: ah. In this case, please keep in mind that a SRU will only be considered after fixing the development version (Quantal as of now)
<littlegirl> hggdh: All the fixes have been done on Oneiric, Precise, and Quantal. That bug is not present in any of the three. (:
 * littlegirl wipes sweat off her brow
 * LoT increases the temperature of the room by 15 degrees fahrenheit
<littlegirl> I had *no* idea how large this bug was when I began. I thought I could do it in five minutes, and it turned into an all day saga. (:
<hggdh> littlegirl: I am now confused: if the bug is not in Oneiric, Precise, and Quantal, what are you trying to fix?
 * littlegirl grabs an ice pack
<littlegirl> hggdh: It was until I committed all those fixes. (:
<LoT> hggdh: the bug is in there, i think, the fixes have been commited to the code branches, afaict
<littlegirl> hggdh: What I'm saying is that I've done the fix to everything, so the bug won't be carried forward.
<hggdh> commiting the fixes does not resolve the bug. Having replacement packages does it
<LoT> ^ this
<littlegirl> Ah! I didn't know that. That's over my head. Who do we hand that to? (:
<hggdh> so the bug still lives in Oneiric and Precise at least
<LoT> littlegirl: someone who can build the package and create debdiffs for Quantal
<LoT> but quantal's under pre-release freeze isnt it?
<LoT> (i forget what freeze is what though)
<littlegirl> Not that I know of. How do we find out?
<hggdh> first of all the fixes for Quantal must be proposed, accepted, packages built & released
<LoT> mhm
<littlegirl> hggdh: Ah, that's not a problem. I'm fixing all the Quantal docs and those will be properly translated, built, etc., etc. by whoever does all that. It's just that I made sure those errors were removed from the Quantal docs as part of this bug fix.
<LoT> once that's built and included it should be SRU'd
<LoT> not before
<littlegirl> I think Darkwing or Riddell or Jjesse handles the building and packaging of the docs for Quantal.
<LoT> the changes have to exist in Quantal if applicable (and it does apply)
<LoT> i just poked him via privmsg, he didnt respond yet
<littlegirl> Ah, okay. Darn. What about the fact that I've already committed all those changes?
<littlegirl> I'm totally new, and all I do is grammatical, punctuation, layout, and accuracy changes to the docs. (:
<LoT> still needs to be built and included in Quantal
<littlegirl> Yep!
<hggdh> littlegirl: you committed the changes where?
<littlegirl> To Launchpad. I made the changes to all the files that are listed in that paste that you were reading.
<hggdh> under the applicable bzr branches for all source involved, right?
<LoT> hggdh: committed to the bzr branch
<littlegirl> Lines 84, 85, 88, 89, 92, and 93 contain links to the committed changes.
<littlegirl> hggdh: Yep!
<littlegirl> Each branch needed individual changes. Not all of them had the same issues.
<littlegirl> But I did see that many of the issues in the bug were present in all three, so without these changes, they might have continued to invade the Kubuntu system documentation. (:
<hggdh> littlegirl: cool. Then I strongly suggest you to follow up with darkwing, Riddell, or jjesse -- since they would most probably be the ones to accept the SRU anyways
<littlegirl> hggdh: Okay, thanks, I guess I'll go in there and see if any of them are on and want to tackle it. (:
<hjd> Do we have something akin to "How to file a sync request" for merges? Bug 995234 requests a newer version, Debian has 5.1 while Ubuntu has 4 with some ubuntu-specific changes so someone should take a look at whether it needs to be merged or whether it can be simply synced.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995234 in collectd "When will collected version 5 be packaged up? " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995234
<hjd> I'm mainly trying to find some instructions to link to. I could link to the ones for sync I guess, but I don't know whether that would be sufficient or if the Ubuntu-specific changes need to be merged in still.
<littlegirl> Lot and hggdh: Is this a better regression statement? Regression should not be an issue with these fixes because they didn't reference versions of software or paths to files that might change at a later date.
<hggdh> sounds good
<littlegirl> Thanks for all your help. (:
<hggdh> ogra_: still there? a Q on armadaxp
<penguin42> heck, libwebkitgtk-1.0.0-dbgsym is 466MB!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-18
<penguin42> that's obscene: -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 1.1G Mar 30 14:09 /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.13.1
<LordOfTime> regression bugs get the 'regression' tag right?
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<penguin42> near the bottom
 * penguin42 really doesn't feel comfortable marking bug 905814 low, even though it has an easy workaround
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 905814 in webkit "eclipse crashed [on closing welcome tab] in libwebkitgtk-1.0 webViewExitFullscreen+0x30" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905814
<penguin42> set it to medium with justification
<mfaure> hello
<mfaure> I'd like to reopen a bug (because we are many users having the same problem). Is that the correct action to do ? And if so, how to do it ? (I actually can't reopen it, the status if "fix release")
<mfaure> and the actual bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/842566
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 842566 in bamf "Libreoffice and unity integration broken." [High,Fix released]
<reisi> i'm reporting a bug to launchpad and now have gdb open at a segfaulting app, in addition to backtrace what should i get?
<reisi> found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace which has more info
<reisi> if someone could check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1026057 if it's missing anything, i could get right to it while it's still easy to reproduce
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1026057 in openldap "Segfault when setting bad olcTLSCipherSuite" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> reisi: good enough. I will let the openldap folks deal with it
<reisi> hggdh: great, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-19
<fdr> Hi! I reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/1026587 and the triager marked it as "Incomplete" and asked a couple of questions. I've answered the questions -- now should I also change the status of the bug? Thanks!
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1026587 in cheese "Cheese segfaults on start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LoT> fdr: lemme see
<fdr> LoT, thx. Just wondering if I should also change the status as a signal to the triager that his/her question is now answered.
<LoT> fdr: its still technically incomplete.
<LoT> since its missing information
<LoT> so i would not change its staus
<LoT> status*
<fdr> ok, thx
<LoT> fdr: also, he's subscribed to all bug notifications
<LoT> so he's likely already seen an email about it
<hggdh> fdr: when all questions are answered move the status to New again
<astraljava> Hi gang, running quantal here, on a Studio box. Ḯ'm deliberately testing -generic alongside with -lowlatency, the default with Studio. Question: Should I file a bug when update-manager tells me a reboot is needed, when only the other kernel type was updated? Meaning, I'm currently running -lowlatency, and after the -generic update, I have the counter-clockwise indicator telling me I need a reboot.
<penguin42> astraljava: Hmm, which one becomes the default boot kernel?
<astraljava> penguin42: -lowlatency
<penguin42> astraljava: How do you setit up so that lowlatency is the default boot kernel?
<astraljava> penguin42: I didn't, it was that way once I installed this instance from Studio image.
<penguin42> astraljava: Then yeh I'd say that's a bug - you may get some disagreement :-)
<astraljava> penguin42: Alright, it doesn't much more than lobotomy, I suppose. *grin*
<astraljava> hurt much more*
 * penguin42 washes the icepick
<astraljava> Whee!
<penguin42> astraljava: So the reason I asked those questions; if you had done something weird to select which kernel was the default I'd understand the updater not realising, but if it's the default setup then it seems reasonable it should know
<astraljava> penguin42: I got ya. The only change related to this was installing the -generic after installation. I was a tad surprised it didn't get selected as the default kernel, but *shrug*.
<penguin42> astraljava: Ah well, then is that actually the bug?
<astraljava> I really have no idea cause I don't know the expected behaviour behind these methods.
<astraljava> Should I ask on -devel?
<penguin42> me neither; you could try or maybe -kernel?
<astraljava> I suppose they'll point me towards kernel-land if that's inappropriate. Thanks, bro!
<penguin42> np
<astraljava> penguin42: Supposedly it's a built-in procedure in every kernel package, ie. not-a-bug.
<penguin42> hmph
<micahg> astraljava: not just kernel, any package can trigger a restart if it needs to
<astraljava> micahg: That I did expect, actually. I just didn't know the mechanism behind the functionality, and thus whether this was erroneous or not. Thanks a lot for clearing up the confusion!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-20
<LoT> so, i was looking through "NEW" ubuntu bugs, and we have a significant number... some that are just *ancient*
<LoT> hggdh: happen to be alive?
<LoT> who in their right mind nominated this for "Ubuntu" directly four days ago, if its already "Fix Released"
<LoT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/738453
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 738453 in avant-window-navigator "[natty] taskmanager applet crashes on right click" [Medium,Fix released]
<LoT> its an old bug too
 * LoT goes to poke the LP people
<penguin42> LoT: You do get some random sets of changes in bugs and I can never figure it out, I've seen a few bugs which have just had loads of random changes, the best explanation is it's just new users not understanding, but I don't know
<LoT> penguin42: i've undone their fails, but i'm starting to think we need some type of a restriction for bugs
<LoT> PERSONALLY...
<LoT> i believe that people should be required to sign the CoC in order to *edit* bugs "affects"
<LoT> that way there's the requirements of a PGP key and a digital signature before they randomly modify bugs
<LoT> my main concern is that this user is *literally* brand new.
<LoT> Member since:2012-07-07
<penguin42> LoT: Yeh I've seen it on a few, it'svery odd
<LoT> this user only modified that one bug, too...
<LoT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xerotonin#show_id=true&show_information_type=false&show_tag=false&show_reporter=false&show_targetname=true&show_assignee=false&show_date_last_updated=false&show_datecreated=false&show_importance=true&show_heat=true&show_milestone_name=false&show_status=true&batch_key=%5B%22-importance%22%2Cnull%2Ctrue%2C0%5D
<LoT> BLEH EVIL LINK!
<LoT> anyways
<LoT> i did state in my comment that if they think it was *not* fixed, then rather than reassigning the bug to "Ubuntu", they should comment "This error showed up again" or "This bug showed up again in $version"
 * LoT at least has the patience today to not rant at these people beyond that of typical LoT opinion0stating
<penguin42> LoT: I've sene it before, and I've wondered if it's on purpose, but I don't get it
<LoT> penguin42: might be a bot
<LoT> but i'm thinking its something i bring up on the bugsquad mailing list
<LoT> this happens pretty oftenish
<penguin42> LoT: Yeh I did a while ago
<LoT> and i dont like it
<LoT> penguin42: i didnt see that, must've been before i joined
<LoT> got the archive?
<penguin42> LoT: Let me see, it was in April, I was commenting on the changes to bug 804662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804662 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in _execute_child(): execv() arg 2 must contain only strings" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804662
<penguin42> LoT: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg03696.html
<LoT> penguin42: yeah i joined at the very very end of april :P
<LoT> penguin42: ah, i wasnt subscribed to bugcontrol then (wasnt a member)
<LoT> explains why i didnt see it xD
<LoT> but yeah, i think its both an issue of PEBKAC and spam
<LoT> that' Enki" name is familiar, but i cant place it...
<penguin42> hey 4 letters being familiar....
<LoT> where do i know that from...
<LoT> i know it from somewhere important... was it from when i opered another network...?
 * LoT digs around in 5-year-old files
<LoT> penguin42: its mildly annoying when stuff that shows "Fix Confirmed" actually shows up in the "New" list, and its old and stale :/
<LoT> i mean, there's this old bug in the 300ks and its still applicable for "oneiric", but apparently nobody fixed it
<LoT> (originally reported in 9.04)
<penguin42> LoT: Yeh there are lots of old bugs; if it annoys you, fix it :-)
<LoT> penguin42: if they're still applicable, i'm not touching them :P
<LoT> but old "Fix Released" stuff... :p
<LoT> that shouldnt be messed with and if it IS messed with, well...
<LoT> *booM*
<LoT> i'll be on it :P
<LoT> (if/when i see it)
<LoT> okay, now i'm more annoyed with the general userbase... :/
<penguin42> LoT: hehe yeh, the most common reason fix released stuff gets fiddled with is that people find the same bug coming up again
<LoT> because apparently people think that every failed config file they set up is a bug
<penguin42> LoT: Now now, can't get annoyed with them!
 * LoT grabs the invalidation keys for the teams he's on
<LoT> these "invalid" bugs are not bugs!
<LoT> (they're on projects, which i manage, so... not bugcontrol or ubuntu)
<LoT> penguin42: when you see twelve bugs that arent bugs on an upstream project, all within a minute of each other...
<LoT> and they're random failed config files that the users wrote...
 * LoT shrugs
<LoT> i've never seen that much spam hit my inbox at once though
<LoT> (and when i have, its only ever been when the Russians bombarded my email server, and the spam filters couldnt keep up
<LoT> _
<LoT> BLEH, keyboard's on the fritz again
<penguin42> LoT: OK, so why are the users making so many config screwups and reporting them as bugs - are the error messages it creates not helpful enough?
<LoT> penguin42: you mean like "$configargument is not valid within a $container section of the configuration"?
<LoT> where $configargument is some random item
<LoT> and $container is a block of config that relates to a specific part of the program
<LoT> because that's the errors they're getting.. but the error even says it cant be used
<LoT> and it also says refer to documentation
<penguin42> ah, not much you can do about that then :-)
<LoT> nope
<LoT> except mark the bugs as notbugs and then convert to questions, then say "Please refer to the documentation, as the error states."
<LoT> and then they email me and are like "But I followed the docs..."
<LoT> "Did you read the section that says "Valid only in"?
<LoT> "Ohh.... no...?"
<LoT> *facepalm*  "Go read it"
<LoT> (typical post-convert-to-question email chain)
<hggdh> LoT: I am here now :-)
<LoT> hggdh: heh, was going to ask you for the link to the source for your bot's "Announce" function, but then i dug up something that works better
<hggdh> heh
<LoT> hggdh: was in this channel instead of the -announce channel (irssi is evil that way)
 * penguin42 goes to get a new audio lead - just being able to hear the left channel is annoying
<LoT> oh god, this playlist came up again :/
<LoT> i dont like this playlist much, its great for when i'm playing first person shooters...
<LoT> but that's because this playlist makes me a tad more evil (perfect for FPS games)
<penguin42> ah stereo
<LoT> penguin42: enjoy it while it lasts
<LoT> :P
<penguin42> LoT: With these leads probably not too long :-(
<PaddyLandau> Hello. I have reported bugs before using ubuntu-bug. However, how do I report a bug when it is about the installation itself?
<penguin42> PaddyLandau: Report it against the package ubiquity
<penguin42> PaddyLandau: How far does the installation get?
<penguin42> (and which install image are you using?)
<PaddyLandau> I am installing 12.10 alpha. It is only a minor problem.
<PaddyLandau> Cosmetic, not a show-stopper.
<PaddyLandau> The image is the 64-bit standard desktop.
<penguin42> ok, cool, then I'd probably do it after installation, just do an   ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<PaddyLandau> Thank you. I'll do that.
<penguin42> np
<njin> hallo, can someone verify if bug 1027207 is a dup of bug 1012906 (private) for me ? thanks in advance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027207 in ubiquity "Ubiquity 2.11.17 (oem-config) crash in console-setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027207
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-15
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my Saucy nomination for bug 1199318? What permissions are needed for me to do this myself, anyway?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199318 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "package apache2-utils 2.2.22-6ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/apache2.py', which is also in package apache2.2-common 2.2.22-6ubuntu5" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199318
<phillw> hggdh: ping
<phillw> hggdh: ignore the ping, brian has updated the newly added section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#My_bug_is_marked_private :D
<hggdh> phillw: ack
<phillw> hggdh: and thanks for the new page, just weaving it into the lubuntu area :)
<hggdh> phillw: heh, out pleasure :-)
<hggdh> ugh. s/out/our/
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<phillw> hay, I do typos. as the bug section in QA is more up to date (it was copied from the lubuntu testing page), I just need to set up a new link from the 'old' area to the new spanking up to date area that all flavours can refer to. I hate having to worry about updating duplications of information!
 * phillw waves to TheLordOfTime on my way to go wiki editing, thanks for your help on this as well!
<TheLordOfTime> yeppers.
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to lurking the ubuntu channels
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-16
<bladernr_> can someone take a look at a bug for me and make sure its sane?
<bladernr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1201669
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201669 in upstart (Ubuntu) "mysql service unable to start via upstart script" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> Hi. Could someone please mark bug 1174303 Triaged/High (severe impact for a minority of users)? Thanks :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1174303 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes during installation if I change the keyboard layout on the language of German to Switzerland." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174303
<penguin42> hjd: Done
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  around?
<bdmurray> yep
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  regarding the latest email, i'm editing the wiki now, do you want me to provide a mailto: link for the bugsquad mailing list, or just a link to the lists.ubuntu.com page for it?
<TheLordOfTime> in place of saying "Add the question to the end of this page here." on the Bugs/Status page
<bdmurray> I think just a link would be fine so that people could also subscribe.
<TheLordOfTime> will do.
<bdmurray> thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> yep!  blehhhh i made a fail in the edit description, but everyone will know what the goal was anyways >.>
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  who added that "Add your questions here to this page" part anyways?  BugSquad KB articles aren't exactly the best place to be asking questions anyways...
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: I don't know and it could have happened quite some time ago
<TheLordOfTime> the wiki should enforce edit reasons, IMO...
<TheLordOfTime> there's a bunch of edits that have no edit summary :/
<LordOfTime|EC2> bleh znc lag >.>
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-17
<Hyuristyle> my Lubuntu 12.10 and Ubuntu 12.10 freezes frequently, any suggestions?
<Hyuristyle> freezes completely
<Hyuristyle> mouse, keyboard, audio
<penguin42> Hyuristyle: Can you loginto it remotely when that happens?
<Hyuristyle> never tried
<Hyuristyle> but i don't have another computer
<penguin42> ok, if you get the chance it's a good to test to see if the machine is really going but it's just the GUI that's died
<penguin42> the other things you can try are ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text console sometimes works, also see if there is anything in the logs
<Hyuristyle> no tty's too
<Hyuristyle> the sound starts freaking and get mute after 2 seconds
<penguin42> Hyuristyle: I think I'd try booting it without going into the GUI and see if it's stable just working at the command line for a while
<Hyuristyle> generally, happens when i am watching a video or using blender
<penguin42> so most likely graphics driver or possibly heat
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> i think this processor is overclocked, Pentium 4 @ 3Ghz
<penguin42> Hyuristyle: Other thing to check, does capslock still work when it hangs?  Just tells you something is alive
<Hyuristyle> none
<Hyuristyle> numlock stays as it was
<penguin42> yeh this stuff is hard to debug with just one machine because you've got nothing else to prod it with
<penguin42> Hyuristyle: Check logs when it's rebooted to see if you can see anything, and check CPU temperatures before it dies
<penguin42> which graphics card?
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> ATI 9600
<penguin42> hmm old and simple
<penguin42> is it ATI?
<penguin42> sorry
<penguin42> AGP?
<penguin42> I had a machine that used to hate it's 9600, there were some where you had to drop the AGP bus speed for them
<Hyuristyle> hum
<penguin42> that was some years ago however
<Hyuristyle> i don't know, i will check
<penguin42> also when it reboots see if you can see /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for any errors
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> good
<Hyuristyle> ok
<penguin42> but depending on how it dies then it might not have a chance to write the logs
<Hyuristyle> =(
<Hyuristyle> yeah, seems to be AGP
<penguin42> I seem to remember there are some flags you can set in the X server to downgrade the AGP speed, can;t remember the details
<Hyuristyle> hum, good
<Hyuristyle> i will search
<caravena> other user with bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/1202021
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202021 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "[Saucy-Development] Not write folders and files in partition NTFS (problem after restart)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-18
<Hyuristyle> penguin42: freeze again
<Hyuristyle> but i looked at Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old and seems to have no erros
<Hyuristyle> errors*
<Hyuristyle> in syslog seems to have a error
<Hyuristyle> i am not sure, but seems to be a hard disk error
<Hyuristyle> what shows:
<Hyuristyle> [   59.923958] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Hyuristyle> 1 time: [   59.923968] quiet_error: 33 callbacks suppressed
<Hyuristyle> then:
<Hyuristyle> [   59.923971] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Hyuristyle> and keep repeating some lines of the "end_request..." and the "Buffer I/O error..."
<Hyuristyle> any idea of what could be?
<parker_> I've heard you can help me fill out a good bug report?
<parker_> I've never done it officially before, but it seems like the least I can do too give back.
<parker_> I think that todays update to 13.04 caused me to lose sound,
<parker_> but I know where to find the exact packages that were installed.
<parker_> I don't know*
<Hyuristyle> there's a history log on synaptic
<parker_> In the settings dialogue, I don't see history anywhere.
<debiantoruser> Hello
<debiantoruser> I'm try to debug audio stucks, i found "ubuntu-bug -s audio", generate report, and its give me strings like this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138712549/AudioDevicesInUse.txt
<debiantoruser> How to get the same by hands? I'm found lsof -n -t /dev/snd/controlC2, and look at PID's, but is there way to get this list, who use sound devices, another way? And how should i catch stuttering?
<debiantoruser> by irq?
<debiantoruser> p.s. i disabale pulseaudio, and now i use raw alsa
<hggdh> debiantoruser: you can look at the source for ubuntu-bug, and follow there to the audio collection procedure
<hggdh> debiantoruser: there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hggdh> debiantoruser: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo for a shell script that will collect it all
<debiantoruser> i'm submit alsa, tell me, where and when i shall wait for answer? It looks like bug-reporting in ubuntu is one-way connection...
<hggdh> debiantoruser: there are many bugs, and few *working* on them. It is not one-way, it is simply manpower
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-19
<rbasak> bdmurray: I think bug 1197005 should be High, specifically because if the spec is to be changed, it should be done before too many tests are written.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197005 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Printing to stderr should not be considered a test failure" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197005
<rbasak> bdmurray: or at least what the spec should be should be discussed and decided as a priority. Implementation isn't as important.
<rbasak> Thanks for triaging those though, btw!
<trijntje> Hi all, running 13.10, I keep getting kernel panic every time I run an update. How should I file a bug about this?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-20
<melodie> hi
<Kalimdor> need help: resolution reset on reboot with nvidia x server but xorg.conf saves data
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-21
<triniton> Please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1203586
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203586 in linux (Ubuntu) "Loading of bttv driver fails with kernel 3.10.0.4.13" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-14
<veverone> Hi
<veverone> I would like to confirm a bug... can anyone help me with it?
<veverone> I report it here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1341247
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341247 in Ubuntu ""Show desktop" hides windows but allows me to move, resize and close them" [Undecided,New]
<veverone> I believe this is imporntat and confirming it will push it further in the "to fix" Ubuntu development queue
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-15
<psusi> where should a bug be assigned to when it has to do with how the iso images are built rather than an individual software package?
<saqib_> hi
<saqib_> hi
<saqib_> can any one help me
<saqib_> my ubuntu 14.04 has many bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-16
<ochosi> hi, could someone please nominate this sru bug for trusty? thanks in advance! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1309744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-14
<ali1234> it looks like if you run ubuntu-bug on a package you don't have installed, the "Please wait while bug data is processed" launchpad page just refreshes forever?
<bananapie> Hello, I found a bug in the filesystem on my ubuntu machine. If I create a folder, create 10,000 files in the folder than I delete all the files, the folder does not return to 4k, the size increases and never decreases.
<ali1234> for the record, that's pretty standard behaviour ^
<ali1234> https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/31871/
<ali1234> no idea if that was pulled
<hggdh> well, the directory grows to list all files. Directory space is not usually reclaimed
<ali1234> right. that's what i meant
<ali1234> that patch appears to attempt to reclaim the space
<ali1234> but it's unusual
<hggdh> yes. And it never made it in the kernel?
<ali1234> no idea
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-16
<eest> I would like someone from the bugs team to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unbound/+bug/1472510 to trusty
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1472510 in unbound (Ubuntu) "Unbound returns SERVFAIL for specific query on dual stacked machine" [Medium,Triaged]
<eest> i am sorry if this is not the correct order, just trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rbasak> eest: done. Thank you for driving this.
<rbasak> eest: your patch for Wily looks good, but needs some dep3 headers: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<rbasak> eest: they help us track where patches come from so we can drop them as soon as we can
<eest> rbasak: hmm... you mean i should revisit the changelog file and add more fields?
<eest> if you could be a bit more secific what is missing i would much appreciate it, the only think i can really think of is to mention the debian/patches/increase-max_sent_count file
<eest> *thing
<eest> based on previous entries
<rbasak> eest: no the changelog is fine
<rbasak> eest: I'm asking for some descriptive headers in unbound-1.4.22/debian/patches/increase-max_sent_count please
<rbasak> eest: see "A patch cherry-picked from upstream" example in http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<rbasak> eest: an "Origin: upstream, ..." header and a "Bug-Ubuntu: " header would in particular be useful
<eest> ah
<rbasak> eest: oh, also please mention "(LP: #1472510)" in the changelog so it auto-closes.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1472510 in unbound (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unbound returns SERVFAIL for specific query on dual stacked machine" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472510
<eest> ill see what i can do
<eest> thanks
<rbasak> eest: no problem. Note that particular example from Ulrich Drepper is a convenient for to use when cherry-picking from git, as you can mostly use the upstream commit message.
<eest> rbasak: it seems "closes: #number" is what is used previously
<eest> should i still use the "LP: #number" syntax for my entry?
<rbasak> eest: Use LP: please. closes: is for Debian, LP: for Ubuntu.
<eest> ah
<eest> roger that
<hjd> Just curious, is there any information on the bugproxy bugs somewhere, like for instance bug 1468606? I've seen a couple of such reports, but I haven't found any information on where they might be coming from. Is there a bug tracker somewhere syncing/forwarding issues to Launchpad?
<ubot5> bug 1468606 in Ubuntu "iprconfig buffer overflow in disk configuration menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468606
<rbasak> hjd: they come from IBM. I think they have some kind of internal system that their employees use to track issues that reports them to Launchpad or something.
<rbasak> I've been treating them just as normal bugs.
<hjd> Ah, ok. :)
<eest> rbasak: i have supplied an updated debdiff based on your feedback, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unbound/+bug/1472510
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1472510 in unbound (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unbound returns SERVFAIL for specific query on dual stacked machine" [Medium,Triaged]
<eest> i removed the old attachement as well
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1364503 as Triaged/High. The service fails to start and installation of the package fails.
<ubot5> bug 1364503 in i8kutils (Ubuntu) "package i8kutils 1.41 failed to install/upgrade: installed post-installation script subprocess exited with error code 1 (invoke-rc.d: initscript i8kmon, action "start" failed.)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364503
<rbasak> eest: thanks. I don't have time to look right now but will look this afternoon.
<eest> sure
<rbasak> eest: just about had time. Looks good, thank you for the updated patch. Uploaded.
<eest> :)
<rbasak> eest: next, for Trusty, can you create a debdiff in the same way but base it on the latest packaging from Trusty?
<eest> basically replace my initial debdiff?
<eest> sure
<rbasak> Yep. Base it on packaging from unbound 1.4.22-1ubuntu4.14.04.1, so the debdiff should be against that
<eest> will have to reinstall the build machine, but im on it
<rbasak> The version you will create is unbound 1.4.22-1ubuntu4.14.04.2
<rbasak> The debdiff should end up looking pretty much the same, except that the top line in the changelog will read 1.4.22-1ubuntu4.14.04.2 and trusty
<rbasak> (instead of 1.4.22-1ubuntu6 and wily)
<eest> sure, ill use the same message and patch
<eest> let dch -i handle the other stuff
<rbasak> That presumes the patch still applies of course
<eest> ill create it using quilt
<rbasak> I don't think dch will be able to guess the version number right, I don't know
<rbasak> I've really run out of time now, but I'll take a look this afternoon if you have it ready by then.
<eest> ill make sure it is ready by then
<eest> rbasak: the trusty debdiff is up
<rbasak> eest: thanks! Looks good, uploaded. Next the SRU team need to review it. This usually takes about a week. Once accepted please follow the steps they'll post in the bug for SRU verification to get the update landed.
<eest> rbasak: cool :). yeah i recall adding some testing repo and verifying the bug was solved for previous debdiffs i have commited
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-19
<andersk> Can someone please mark bug 1571456 for a xenial SRU (and close it in yakkety)?  Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1571456 in glibc (Ubuntu) "id crashed with SIGSEGV in sock_eq()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571456
<hggdh> andersk: since infinity already assigned himself to the bug, better talk with him
<andersk> hggdh: infinity already promised a xenial SRU at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1571456/comments/10.  I just want the bug to be marked accordingly.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1571456 in glibc (Ubuntu) "id crashed with SIGSEGV in sock_eq()" [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> andersk: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-20
<nacc> can someone nominate LP: #1577858 and LP: #1567824 for 16.04?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1577858 in bacula (Ubuntu) "bacula mysql support requires server configuration changes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577858
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1567824 in bacula (Ubuntu) "bacula-console-qt does nothing but freeze after start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567824
<hggdh> nacc: both approved
<nacc> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> yw
<nacc> can someone nominate LP: #1592749 for 16.04 as well?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592749 in bacula (Ubuntu) "MySQL 5.7 slow with Bacula 7.4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592749
<hggdh> nacc: xenial task approved
<nacc> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-21
<Floris_> Hi there,
<Floris_> I want to submit a request to process a patch in the ubuntu kernel. https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=f0d437809d23999cb25207cfbe80c61e5703fdc1
<Floris_> What is the best way to do this?
<sits> Hi, the latest samba package for trusty appears to be missing a critical dependency on libtalloc2
<sits> Without libtalloc2 installed this makes smbd crash when Windows connects to a share
<sits> Could someone see if they are also able to reproduce the issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1605209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1605209 in samba (Ubuntu) "Missing libtalloc2 dependency" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> Floris_: file a bug?
<Floris_> Hi there, I want to submit a request to process a patch in the ubuntu kernel. https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=f0d437809d23999cb25207cfbe80c61e5703fdc1 What is the best way to do this?
<wxl> Floris_: first, i'd check with #ubuntu-kernel.
<wxl> Floris_: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-22
<Floris_> thx wxl
<pvi_> hi all, does anybody know, when this patch will arive at ubuntu 14.04 repos? https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11948
<ubot5> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11948 in DCE-RPCs and pipes "Total dcerpc response payload more than 0x400000" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<tsimonq2> pvi_: you first have to ask when it gets into Debian :)
<tsimonq2> pvi_: I don't know how often Samba releases and if it was recent, if it got into Debian yet
<tsimonq2> pvi_: once it gets into Debian, it should flow down to Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> pvi_: from there we can make a Stable Release update for samba
<tsimonq2> pvi_: process here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tsimonq2> pvi_: good luck! :)
<pvi_> tsimonq2: uff, can take quite a time. Until then we are stuck with non replicated domain.
<pvi_> tsimonq2: thank you for your response.
<tsimonq2> pvi_: no problem, have a nice day :)
<pvi_> tsimonq2: have a nice day.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-23
<sync350> So I've been trying to get back into triaging bugs and such. Came across one that is more of a feature request. Is there a way to mark it as a feature request, or should I just mark the bug as invalid?
<sync350> Or I guess maybe mark as opinion?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-19
<tdaitx> could someone please create tasks for Xenial and Zesty for LP: #1696814 with priority "medium"?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696814 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "add openjdk hs log to list of acceptable_fields in whoopsie" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696814
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-20
<tsimonq2> Hey there, could someone accept Martin's nomination for Artful and Zesty on bug 1641912?
<ubot5> bug 1641912 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Please backport two recent-manager patches" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641912
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: Are those tasks being worked on / committed to by someone?
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Yes, me.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: I'll be uploading debdiffs for those releases shortly.
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: If you are uploading the debdiffs to the SRU queue then when they are reviewed the SRU team tools add the tasks so approving them now is kind of just busy work
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Ok, fair enough, I was not aware.
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: I forget when I modified the tools but I did it because people kept forgetting to add tasks.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Ah, ok.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: What kind of permissions does someone need to do that? Just Bug Control?
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: to nominate for release or accept a nomination?
<bdmurray> to accept a nomination you must be able to upload the package e.g. a core-dev
<bdmurray> to nominate being a member of bug control is fine
<hggdh> bdmurray: wasn'tthe release team also able to accept?
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Ohhh ok so if I was a MOTU and I just wanted to set it on a package in Universe, I could do that.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Cool. Thanks!
<bdmurray> hggdh: something like that yes
<bdmurray> hggdh: but that's abnormal so I didn't mention it
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-21
<jsha> Hi folks! I would like to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdns/+bug/1705766 for backporting to xenial. I've followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure to the best of my ability; please let me know if I've missed anything.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1705766 in pdns (Ubuntu) "Invalid DNSSEC signatures on empty responses to mixed-case queries" [Undecided,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-17
<gf2>    	 	 	 	 		@page { margin: 0.79in } 		p { margin-bottom: 0.1in; direction: ltr; color: #00000a; line-height: 115%; text-align: left; orphans: 2; widows: 2 } 		p.western { font-family: "Liberation Serif", serif; font-size: 12pt; so-language: en-CA } 		p.cjk { font-family: "Noto Sans CJK SC Regular"; font-size: 12pt; so-language: zh-CN } 		p.ctl { font-family: "Lohit Devanagari"; font-size: 12pt; so-language: hi-IN } 		a:link { so-l
<gf2> anguage: zxx } 	   Hi Everyone. I need advice. I have been working with a reporter on an old ticket regarding Thunderbird. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1251059
<gf2>   I am not sure what I should do next. Reporter can’t replicate original problem but now reports same issue on a different dialog window. I changed the title from “ "HTML Mail Question" dialog doesn't fit”    to    “Preferences dialog window too small” I was able to replicate the preferences dialog window problem on my computer. I found a corresponding bug report on Bugzilla (#502371). On comment number 3 in bugzilla there
<gf2>  was a solution was provided (edit a DPI setting). It worked for me on my computer.   The reporter tried it and still has the problem.   He is using Mate 16.04.  I am in Ubuntu 18.04.     What are my next steps? Should I link this to the Mate project? Should I just mark it as confirmed and move on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251059 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Preferences dialog window too small" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> Hi Hdddh, are you there? I have a question.
<gf2> Sorry, i meant hggdh :)
<bdmurray> gf2: What's going on?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-18
<gf2> Hi Brian, I need advice on this bug ticket I am trying to triage.
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1251059
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251059 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Preferences dialog window too small" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> I am not sure what I should do next. Reporter can’t replicate original problem but now reports same issue on a different dialog window.
<gf2> I changed the title from “ "HTML Mail Question" dialog doesn't fit”    to    “Preferences dialog window too small”
<gf2> I was able to replicate the preferences dialog window problem on my computer.
<gf2> I found a corresponding bug report on Bugzilla (#502371).
<gf2> On comment number 3 in bugzilla there was a solution was provided (edit a DPI setting). It worked for me on my computer.
<gf2> The reporter tried it and still has the problem.
<gf2> He is using Mate 16.04.  I am in Ubuntu 18.04.
<gf2> What are my next steps? Should I link this to the Mate project? Should I just mark it as confirmed and move on?
<bdmurray> Has the description been modified to reflect the different bug?
<gf2> Yes, I did that and now I wonder if I should have just closed the original and had him file a new bug. But it seemed too petty at the time.
<bdmurray> Has the bug been tagged with the releases affected?
<gf2> No, I am new to this and not sure how and when to do that.
<bdmurray> I find it useful for tracking which releases are affected.
<bdmurray> What importance do you think the bug deserves?
<gf2> Very low importance. I think you can see all the buttons and things on the window. The layout just looks wonky.
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll set it to Low then and given that it is low I'd move on.
<gf2> Shall I say confirmed?
<bdmurray> You were able to recreate it but with a different release right?
<gf2> Yes and the workaround worked for me but not for him
<bdmurray> So confirming it sounds right.
<gf2> ok. and how do I link it to a specific release?
<bdmurray> It is possible for a bug to be targeted to a release but we only do that when we intend to fix it in that release.
<gf2> ah, ok. So i'll just mark it as confirmed and move on. I have a screen shot I can attach as well.  Thanks for your help, Brian. :)
<bdmurray> Another step might be to open a new bug upstream since you tested it with a more recent version and they closed the other one.
<gf2> ok, that is a good idea. Thanks :)
<gf2> Hi Brian. In recreating the steps for the Mozilla bug, I realized I was looking at the wrong tab in the preferences. The general tab is the one the reporter complained about and I, indeed, have the same problem in Ubuntu 18.0 and TB 52.9.1.      I am creating the Mozilla bug now.   Thanks for your help.  :)  G
<gf2> Hi Brian, I filed the new Mozilla bug. How do I connect the Ubuntu bug to it. It already has the old mozilla bug connected to it and I think it won't let me add another?
<gf2> New bug number is
<gf2> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1476478
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1476478 in Untriaged "Preferences dialog, General Tab, window is too small" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<gf2> Never mind, I think I figured it out. :)
<gf2> Hi bdmurray, are you there? I noticed you added a tag to the ticket we were discussing last night. Just wondering,should I have added that tag?    ...still learning...  :)
<bdmurray> gf2: I'd asked about the tags yesterday and tried to imply it should be tagged with the affected releases.
<gf2> Ah, that makes sense now. When I spoke with you, I thought I had solved it on my computer. Later while entering steps in the mozilla bug, I realized that my own computer still had the problem (general tab, vs. the advanced tab).   I definitely affects Bionic (mine).   Also, should I mark the Mozilla bug as confirmed as well?
<bdmurray> A workaround isn't really a fix for the issue though. People would have to find the bug then do something to their computer. Its best if we include the fix in the package.
<bdmurray> gf2: What was the bug number again?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1251059
<gf2> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1476478
<bdmurray> gf2: If you are referring to the row with the label "Mozilla Thunderbird" that isn't changeable. Its a bug watch and may change based on the upstream status.
<gf2> I was thinking about the bug in Mozilla Bugzilla - they won't touch it if it is unconfirmed, right?
<bdmurray> I'm not familiary with the processes for their bugtracker.
<gf2> ok, thanks Brian.  Back to the tags question: do I have the rights to add a tag? Is that under "Also affects distribution/package"?  :)
<bdmurray> gf2: Yes, No. Its located at the bottom of the description where it says "Tags: "
<gf2> Oh! I never noticed. And it is ok for me to do add a tag? I am just a beginner, you know,  :)
<bdmurray> gf2: Its fine, they are just a way of describing the bug.
<bdmurray> Here's a list that might be outdated. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<gf2> Ok, that's great. I will look at that. Thanks again for your help, Brian!  ...until tomorrow... :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-19
<gf2> Hello, could someone change the importance on the following ticket to "wishlist"?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/1642894
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1642894 in lightning-sunbird (Ubuntu) "Task dependencies (parents)" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> gf2: done
<rbasak> Actually not done, sorry. I'm getting a timeout.
<gf2> Oh, ok, rbasak. Thanks for trying. I get that timeout occasionally. I assume someone is doing a big search or some maintenance.  :)
<gf2> Another question: if it's a wishlist, we don't have to confirm it, right?
<rbasak> I don't think there's any fixed rule.
<rbasak> I would leave it New. If somebody else "affects me too" then it'll automatically moved to Confirmed anyway.
<rbasak> Timeout defeated :)
<gf2> Super! Thanks for doing that! :)
<gf2> Ok, thanks for the answer on the confirmed status. Take care and have a great day, rbasak!
<rbasak> Thank you for taking the time to triage :)
<gf2> Sorry to bother you again. Is "Lightning-sunbird" the correct package for this ticket? What is sunbird?
<rbasak> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_sunbird
<rbasak> It sounded right to me
<gf2> ok, I will look at that website. Thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-21
<gf2> Hello hggdh or bdmurray?
<gf2> Hello, anyone, I have a question on this ticket I am triaging... :)
<gf2> Could you change the status of this ticket to “won’t fix”?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bug/1677335
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677335 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Outgoing mail is always windows-1252 encoded by default" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> gf2: done
 * hggdh goes back to work
<gf2> Thanks hggdh!   I have another question. Are you back to work here or elsewhere?
<gf2>    	 	 	 	 		@page { margin: 0.79in } 		p { margin-bottom: 0.1in; line-height: 115% } 	   On a different ticket, the Mozilla team have said that version 52 of Thunderbird is almost end of life, and I should test the bug under version 60. I note that version 60 is Beta and I personally don’t want to change my existing system until the new version comes through the proper Ubuntu updates. How do I test the bug under this new beta ver
<gf2> sion of Thunderbird? Is it virtual machine? Do I have to dual boot? Do I uninstall Thunderbird and install again from Snap (if available)? Or do I already have it in snap? How do I tell?
<gf2> Question - how to test beta version of TB without messing up my existing install?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-22
<gf2> Hello. I am finding bugs that are at incomplete status since 2014. Why weren't they removed/expired?
<gf2> Hello. I am finding bugs that are at incomplete status since 2007. Why weren't they removed/expired?
<gf2> Hi can someone answer a question please?
<gf2> Hello hggdh, if a reporter says the bug is not a problem anymore and to close the ticket, that means that the problem was fixed. I have been using "Invalid" status to close tickets. Should I be using "fix released" for the situation above?
<rbasak> gf2: Fix Released implies that there was a valid bug and the source was somehow changed to fix that bug.
<rbasak> gf2: far more often somebody reports a problem as a "bug" and then discovers some way to fix the problem with no source code change. In that case the bug was always "Invalid".
<rbasak> (ie. user error, etc)
<rbasak> gf2: I'd err on Invalid over Fix Released, since otherwise somebody affected by a similar problem is going to start asking which version it was fixed in to try that, etc, which I think is misleading.
<rbasak> That's just my opinion.
<gf2> ok, good, rbasak! Thanks for the clarification. I was unsure. One reporter insisted that it had to be "fix released" and that made me wonder. Thanks.
<gf2>  On a different question, rbasak: 	How do I test the beta version of TB without messing up my existing install?
<rbasak> gf2: yeah I'd just to politely explain that if there's no fix it can't have been released and to say so may be misleading to others.
<rbasak> gf2: try a container or VM maybe? A container should work well enough. There are instructions on how to let it connect to your X server etc.
<gf2> OK. thanks. It is the Mozilla people who are saying that version 52 of thunderbird is almost end of life and asking me if it is an issue in version 60. Version 52 is the standard release. Version 60 is the beta. I am not sure if the bug triager is supposed to be testing bugs on beta versions? Do you know if I should be doing that?
<rbasak> You're volunteering your time, so it's entirely up to you how far you want to go with it.
<rbasak> If it turns out to still affect version 60, then it will have been helpful to the community for you to have identified that and reported it as such upstream.
<rbasak> Since then upstream might be able to take care of fixing it.
<gf2> True. Also, if I test it in beta and say the bug isn't a problem in the beta, do I tell the reporter to just wait until the next version comes out?
<rbasak> If it turns out not to affect version 60, then it is helpful for others to know that (they can plan to wait or a developer can attempt a backport etc), but ultimately it makes no difference in the long run.
<rbasak> Waiting isn't the only option. A volunteer developer could fix it in a stable release in Ubuntu even.
<rbasak> The main thing is to set the reporter's expectations on what will, won't and may happen. I wouldn't want to make "just wait" final, since that implies that it won't be fixed in a stable release, and that's not quite true - valid bugs generally just need developers to address them.
<rbasak> "just"
<rbasak> OTOH, I wouldn't advise the reporter that a fix for a stable release of Ubuntu is around the corner unless there's a developer committed to working on it.
<rbasak> I usually try to make sure the reporter understands that something awaits a volunteer.
<gf2> ok, thanks, rbasak. That gives me a lot to think about. I am working on really old tickets and it feels weird to ask someone to wait yet again.
<gf2> But explaining about "awaits a volunteer" is a good idea :)
<rbasak> Working on old bugs is particular difficult IMHO, since reporters sometimes get reminded about having reported something and get angry about it not having been addressed previously.
<gf2> I've had mostly positive responses :)
<rbasak> Great!
<gf2> Some sarcastic
<gf2> not bad
<hggdh> rbasak: thank you for answering :-)
<rbasak> IMHO it's all about setting expectations. People get less frustrated if they know that something isn't going to happen unless something volunteers, vs. expecting that something is about to happen just because they reported something.
<rbasak> You're welcome :)
<gf2> But I have covered 990 tickets in 2 weeks. It has been a good experience and I am learning a lot. You are right about expectations. Very true :)
<hggdh> gf2: just so you know, my ral-life work is completely different. Usually, weekends I am dealing with the normal real-life thingies, and rarely at the keyboard
<gf2> so sorry, hggdh . I thought you were the head bug triager :)
<gf2> rbasak has been answering my questions :)
<hggdh> gf2: no problem. bdmurray is the actual bug meister
<gf2> Many thanks to rbasak! and bd murray, who has helped me in the past.
<hggdh> but -- in general -- any of us here can answer. I have been a bit off re. Ubuntu for a while, due to this thing of earning money
<gf2> is there a timezone thing? Are you all in England/Europe? I am in Canada and 5 hours behind you
<hggdh> gf2: I live in the US, rbasak around London (give or take a few hundred miles), I think. It is a truly international setup
<rbasak> I'm in Europe/London. I work on Ubuntu full time, so am generally around UK office hours but have IRC open so I see things if I use a computer at other times.
<gf2> ok, that helps. I work full time and work on bug triaging in evenings and on weekends. I started only recently and sometimes have questions. Thanks for all your help, you two! :)
<hggdh> gf2: you are welcome, we we appreciate the help
<gf2> There are 79 people in the room. Are they actually all there? or just absent from their keyboard?
<hggdh> gf2: sort of. Some of us that deal/dealt with bugs tend to stay here (logged in). This does not mean we are actually looking at what goes on in the channel, or even at the keyboard
<hggdh> but we tend to have a go at the backlog when we come back to the channel
<gf2> OK, thanks for the info, hggdh.  Have a great night everyone. :)
<hggdh> gf2: good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-07-16
<guiverc> read in a lp.bug.reposonse "Thanks a lot to the entire ubuntu team...  .. GREETINGS FROM INDONESIA... KEEP GROWING UBUNTU"
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-07-21
<Elliria> Hey there, I thought I'd check on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taskcoach/+bug/1769701 Can anyone in here apply the Debian fix to the Ubuntu package manager so the program can be used in Ubuntu?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1769701 in taskcoach (Ubuntu) "Taskcoach fails to launch if GTK2 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jeremy31> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1837323 can be marked either as invalid or won't fix, the Ubuntu version is EOL and they are trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source from a previous version
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1837323 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu11: bcmwl kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
